# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  عشوائيات

## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

الفوائد لابن القيم 

 1- للعبد ستر بينه وبين الله، وستر بينه وبين الناس؛ فمن هتك الستر الذي بينه وبين الله هتك الله الستر الذي بينه وبين الناس.

 2- للعبد ربٌ هو ملاقيه، وبيت هو ساكنه؛ فينبغي له أن يسترضي ربه قبل لقائه، ويعمر بيته قبل انتقاله إليه.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال بن الجوزي في الطب الروحي ص 57

 "إذا علمت منك نفسك الجد جدت وإذا رأت من الكسل طمعت فيك"

 قلت قال الشاعر
 والنفس كالطفل إن تتركه شب على............. حب الرضاع وإن تفطمه ينفطم

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

المشكلة الكبيرة أننا لا نتعبد إلى الله ونظن أننا على خير  ولا نحتاج للحسنات فنحن على خير وهذا الداء العضال

أن تكون في العقوبة  ولاتدري أنك في عقوبه والعقوبة هنا الغفلة عن الله والدار الآخرة  نسأل الله السلامة
أبو خزيمة

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

سفيان الثوري - رحمه الله تعالى - في وصفتِه الساحرة يقول لي ولك ولها: "أول العبادة الصمت، ثم طلبُ العلم، ثم العمل به، ثم حفظُه، ثم نشرُه".

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

الدليل على فساد قلوبنا 
أننا نخشى أن يذكر أحد صلاة الفجر  لتكاسلنا الشديد عنها

ويا ليتنا نأخذ بالجد ونصلي بل لا نريد السماع عنها  لأننا ضعاف أمام أنفسنا ولا نستطيع المقاومة
 فما بالنا بسائر العبادات اللهم ارحم ضعفنا

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

ولكن هناك أمل

نفسك إن علمت منك الجد جدت وإن رأت منك التكاسل طمعت فيك 
فأرها الجد من نفسك تنصاع لك
 والله الموفق

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قصة أعجبتني جدا
قصة مدهشة أعجبتني فيه عبرة وفهم عالي لكل من يقرؤها
سؤال ذكى وجواب أذكى!!!!!

كان هناك رجل يعيش في مزرعة بإحدى الجبال
مع حفيده الصغير
وكان الجد يستيقظ كل يوم في الصباح الباكر
ليجلس إلى مائدة المطبخ ليقرأ القرآن
وكان حفيده يتمنى أن يصبح مثله في كل شيء
لذا فقد كان حريصا على أن يقلده في كل حركة يفعلها
وذات يوم سأل الحفيد جده:
يا جدي ، إنني أحاول أن أقرأ القرآن مثلما تفعل
ولكنني كلما حاولت أن أقرأه
أجد إنني لا أفهم كثيرا منه
وإذا فهمت منه شيئاً فإنني
أنسى ما فهمته بمجرد أن أغلق المصحف
فما فائدة قراءة القرآن إذا؟
كان الجد يضع بعض الفحم في المدفأة
فتلفت بهدوء وترك ما بيده ثم قال:....
خُذ سلة الفحم الخالية هذه واذهب بها إلى النهر
ثم ائتِني بها مليئة بالماء
ففعل الولد كما طلب منه جده
ولكنه فوجىء بالماء كله يتسرب من السلة قبل أن يصل إلى البيت
فابتسم الجد قائلاً له:
ينبغي عليك أن تسرع إلي البيت في المرة القادمة بابني
فعاود الحفيد الكرَّة
وحاول أن يجري إلى البيت
ولكن الماء تسرب أيضاً في هذه المرة
فغضب الولد وقال لجده:
إنه من المستحيل أن آتيك بسلة من الماء
والآن سأذهب وأحضر الدلو لكي أملؤه لك ماءً
فقال الجد: لا، أنا لم أطلب منك دلواً من الماء
أنا طلبت سلة من الماءيبدو أنك لم تبذل جهدا ًكافياً يا ولدي
ثم خرج الجد مع حفيده ليُشرف بنفسه على تنفيذ
عملية ملء السلة بالماء
كان الحفيد موقناً بأنها عملية مستحيلة
ولكنه أراد أن يُري جده بالتجربة العملية
فملأ السلة ماء ثم جرى بأقصى سرعة إلى جده ليريه
هو يلهث قائلاً:
أرأيت؟ لا فائدة
فنظر الجد إليه قائلا: أتظن أنه لا فائدة مما فعلت؟
تعال وانظر إلى السلة
فنظر الولد إلى السلة
وأدرك للمرة الأولى أنها أصبحت مختلفة
لقد تحولت السلة المتسخة بسبب الفحم
إلى سلة نظيفة تماما ً من الخارج والداخل
فلما رأى الجد الولد مندهشاً ، قال له:
هذا بالضبط ما يحدث عندما تقرأ القرآن الكريم
قد لا تفهم بعضه
وقد تنسى ما فهمت أو حفظت من آياته
ولكنك حين تقرؤه
سوف تتغير للأفضل من الداخل والخارج
من هنا نقلتها
http://majles.alukah.net/t119743/

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> ولكن هناك أمل
> 
> نفسك إن علمت منك الجد جدت وإن رأت منك التكاسل طمعت فيك 
> فأرها الجد من نفسك تنصاع لك
>  والله الموفق


جزاكم الله خيرا ، النفس على ما عودتها اعتادت ، إذن لا بد من شحذ الهمة وتقوية العزيمة ، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله سبحانه .

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

وجزاكم مثله وبارك فيكم

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال الحسن البصري رحمه الله
 السّنة .. والذي لا اله الا هو _ بين الغالي والجافي , فأصبروا عليها رحمكم الله .
 فأن أهل السّنة كانو اقل الناس فيما مضى , وهم أقل الناس فيما بقي ، الذين لم يذهبوا مع أهل الإتراف في إترافهم ,
 ولا مع أهل البدع في بدعهم وصبروا على سنتهم حتى لقوا ربهم فكذلك إن شاء الله فكونوا .

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قَالَ  أَبُو الدَّرْدَاءِ : " لا تَكُونُ عَالِمًا حَتَّى تَكُونَ مُتَعَلِّمًا ،  وَلا تَكُونُ بِالْعِلْمِ عَالِمًا ، حَتَّى تَكُونَ بِهِ عَامِلا " . 
 روضة العقلاء

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ ، قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " مَنْ كَانَ يُؤْمِنُ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ ، فَلْيَقُلْ خَيْرًا أَوْ لِيَصْمُتْ " . قال أَبُو حاتم : الواجب على العاقل إذا ركب المطيتين اللتين ذكرتهما قبل إصلاح السريرة ، ولزوم العلم : أن يبلغ مجهوده حينئذ في حفظ اللسان ، حتى يستقيم له ، إذ اللسان هو المورد للمرء موارد العطب ، والصمت يكسب المحبة والوقار ، ومن حفظ لسانه أراح نفسه ، والرجوع عَن الصمت أحسن من الرجوع عَن الكلام ، والصمت منام العقل ، والمنطق يقظته .

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

* قَالَ    مُعَاوِيَةُ بْنُ أَبِي سُفْيَانَ     لِرَجُلٍ مِنَ الْعَرَبِ عَمَّرَ دَهْرًا :   أَخْبِرْنِي بِأَحْسَنِ شَيْءٍ رَأَيْتَهُ . قَالَ : " عَقْلٌ طُلِبَ بِهِ  مُرُوءَةٌ ، مَعَ تَقْوَى اللَّهِ ، وَطَلَبِ الآخِرَةِ " 
روضة العقلاء
*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*من  فضلك محتاج أن أعرف حكم هذا الأمر: رجل يصلي ويلبس ثوبا شفافا وسروالا  قصيرا منه تستطيع الحد الفاصل بين السروال والجلد، ولكن لا تميز لون  البشرة، فهل تصح صلاته؟.
*


                الإجابــة
* 



الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد:
 فإذا كان المعنى أن الرجل المذكور يصلي في ثوب شفاف  يمكن رؤية نهاية سرواله وتمييزه عن جسده لكن بدون رؤية لون البشرة، فإن  صلاته صحيحة، لأن الثوب الشفاف إن كان لا يظهر من ورائه لون البشرة تصح  الصلاة فيه، بل ذكر بعض أهل العلم أن لون البشرة إن كان لا يرى إلا بالتأمل  والتدقيق فإن الصلاة تصح مع الكراهة، كما سبق بيانه في الفتوى رقم: 147729.
 فإن كان السروال يستر ما بين السرة والركبة صحت  صلاته ولو أمكنت رؤية البشرة من وراء الثوب الشفاف بدون تأمل، لأن عورة  الرجل هي ما بين سرته وركبته عند جمهور الفقهاء، والركبة ليست من العورة  على الراجح، لكن ينبغي للمسلم إذا قام إلى الصلاة أن يختار الملابس  المناسبة للستر والسكينة في صلاته ومناجاته لله سبحانه وتعالى بدلا  من الملابس الشفافة أو الضيقة أو القصيرة التي لا تتناسب مع مقام الصلاة  وإن كانت الصلاة تصح فيها.  
 والله أعلم

*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

فتاوى حول صيام عاشوراء





   
هل يثبت أجر عاشوراء لمن نوى صيامه أثناء اليوم        السؤال: 
أعلم بفضيلة صيام يوم عاشوراء وأنه يكفِّر السنة التي        قبله ، ولكن لأن العمل عندنا جارٍ بالتقويم الميلادي لم أعلم بيوم عاشوراء        إلا في صباحه ولم أكن أكلت شيئا فنويت الصيام ، فهل صومي صحيح ، وهل أحصَّل        فضيلة هذا اليوم وتكفير السنة التي قبله ؟ .

الجواب: 
      الحمد لله 
      الحمد لله على ما يسَّر لك من الحرص على النوافل والطاعات ونسأله أن يثيبنا و        إياك على ذلك . 

      أما ما سألت عنه من عقد نية الصيام من الليل فقد ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه        وسلَّم ما يدل على صحة نية صوم النافلة من النهار ، ما دام الإنسان لم يتناول        شيئا من المفطرات من بعد الفجر ، فقد روت عائشة رضي الله عنها أن النبي صلى        الله عليه وسلَّم دخل ذات يوم على أهله فقال : هل عندكم من شيء (أي من        الطعام) ؟ قالوا : لا ، قال : فإني إذن صائم " مسلم (170،1154). وإذن ظرف        للزمان الحاضر فدلَّ ذلك على جواز إنشاء نية صيام النفل من النهار ، بخلاف        صيام الفرض فإنه لا يصح إلا بتبييت النية من الليل لحديث " من لم يبيت الصيام        قبل الفجر فلا صيام له " أبو داود (2454) الترمذي (726) وصححه الألباني في        صحيح الجامع (6535) . والمراد هنا صوم الفرض . 

      وعلى هذا فصيامك صحيح ، أما حصول الأجر في الصيام فهل هو ثواب يوم كامل أو من        وقت النية فقط ؟ قال الشيخ العثيمين رحمه الله : 

      ( في هذا قولان للعلماء : الأول : أنه يثاب من أول النهار ، لأن الصوم الشرعي        لا بد أن يكون من أول النهار . 

      الثاني : أنه لا يثاب إلا من وقت النية فقط ، فإذا نوى عند الزوال فأجره نصف        يوم . وهذا هو القول الصحيح لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلَّم " إنما الأعمال        بالنيات وإنما لكل امرئ ما نوى " ، وهذا الرجل لم ينو إلا أثناء النهار فيحسب        له الأجر من حين نيته . 

      وبناء على القول الراجح لو كان الصوم يطلق على اليوم مثل : صيام الاثنين        وصيام الخميس وصيام الأيام البيض وصيام ثلاثة أيام من كل شهر ونوى في أثناء        النهار فإنه لا يثبت له ثواب ذلك اليوم ) (الشرح الممتع 6/373 ) 

      وينسحب الحكم على من لم ينو صوم عاشوراء إلا بعد طلوع الفجر فإنه لا يحصِّل        الأجر المترتب على صيام عاشوراء وهو تكفير سنة ؛ نظرا لأنه لا يصدق عليه أنه        صام يوم عاشوراء وإنما صام بعضه ـ من أول ما نوى . 

      لكن يثبت له عموم الأجر على الصيام في شهر الله المحرم وهو أفضل الصيام بعد        رمضان ( كما في صحيح مسلم 1163) . 

      ولعل من أهم أسباب عدم معرفتك ومعرفة الكثيرين ليوم عاشوراء ـ ومثله الأيام        البيض ـ إلا في أثناء اليوم ؛ ما ذكرت من جريان العمل بالتقويم الميلادي ،        فلعل فوات مثل هذه الفضائل يكون باعثا لك ولعامة من منَّ الله عليهم        بالاستقامة للعمل بالتقويم الهجري القمري ـ الذي شرعه الله لعباده وارتضاه        لدينه ـ ولو في نطاق أعمالهم الخاصة وتعاملهم بينهم إحياءً لهذا التقويم وما        يذكَّر به من مناسبات شرعية ، ومخالفةً لأهل الكتاب الذين أُمرنا بمخالفتهم        والتميُّز عنهم في شعائرهم وخصائصهم ، لاسيما وأن هذا التوقيت القمري هو        المعمول به حتى عند أمم الأنبياء السابقين كما استُنبط هذا من حديث تعليل        اليهود صومهم لعاشوراء ـ وهو يوم يعرف عن طريق الشهور القمرية ـ بأنه اليوم        الذي نجى الله فيه موسى فدل على عملهم به وليس بالشهور الإفرنجية الشمسية 
(الشرح الممتع 6/471) . 

      وعسى الله أن يجعل في فوات مثل هذا الأجر الخاص عنك وعمَّن هم مثلك في الحرص        خيراً ، وذلك بما يقوم في القلب من الإحساس بفوات هذا الأجر فيدعو الإنسان        للاجتهاد في العمل الصالح مما يورث طاعات عديدة قد يكون أثرها على القلب أبلغ        مما قد يحصل للإنسان من الطاعة المعينة التي قد يركن إليها بعض الناس فتكون        سبباً في تكاسلهم عن الطاعات وقد تكون سبباً في عجبه بنفسه وامتنانه على الله        بهذه الطاعة . 

      نسأل الله أن يرزقنا من فضله وأجره ، وأن يعيننا على ذكره وشكره .

      الإسلام سؤال وجواب (Islam Question and Answer)
  كيف نعرف عاشوراء هذه السنة ؟ السؤال: 
كيف نصوم عاشوراء هذه السنة ؟ نحن لا نعلم إلى الآن        متى دخل الشهر وهل ذو الحجة تسع وعشرون أم ثلاثون فكيف نحدد عاشوراء ونصومه        ؟. 

الجواب: 
      الحمد لله
      إذا لم نعرف هل كان شهر ذي الحجة تاماً ( 30 يوماً ) أو ناقصاً ( 29 يوماً )        ولم يخبرنا أحد برؤية هلال محرم متى كانت ، فإننا نجري على الأصل وهو إكمال        عدة الشهر ثلاثين يوماً فنعتبر ذي الحجة ثلاثين ثم نحسب عاشوراء بناء على ذلك        . 

      وإذا أراد المسلم أن يحتاط لصيام عاشوراء بحيث يصيبه قطعاً فإنه يصوم يومين        متتاليين فيحسب متى يكون عاشوراء إذا كان ذو الحجة تسعاً وعشرين يوماً ومتى        يكون عاشوراء إذا كان ذو الحجة ثلاثين يوماً ويصوم هذين اليومين ، فيكون قد        أصاب عاشوراء قطعاً ، ويكون في هذه الحالة إما أنه صام تاسوعاء وعاشوراء ، أو        صام عاشوراء والحادي عشر ، وكلاهما طيب ، وإذا أراد الاحتياط لصيام تاسوعاء        أيضاً فنقول له : صم اليومين الذيْن سبق الحديث عنهما ويوماً آخر قبلهما        مباشرة فيكون إما أنه صام التاسع والعاشر والحادي عشر ، أو صام الثامن        والتاسع والعاشر وفي كلتا الحالتين يكون قد أصاب التاسع والعاشر بالتأكيد .       

      ومن قال إن ظروف عملي وحالتي لا تسمح إلا بصيام يوم واحد فما هو أفضل يوم        أصومه فنقول له : 

      أكمل عدة ذي الحجة ثلاثين يوماً ثم احسب العاشر وصمه . 

      هذا مضمون ما سمعته من شيخنا الشيخ عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز - رحمه        الله - لما سألته عن هذا الأمر . 

      وإذا جاءنا خبر من مسلم ثقة بتعيين بداية محرم برؤيته لهلاله عملنا بخبره ،        وصيام شهر محرم عموماً سنة لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( أفضل الصيام بعد شهر        رمضان صيام شهر الله المحرم ) رواه مسلم/1163 . 

      والله أعلم. 
      الشيخ محمد صالح المنجد (www.islam-qa.com)
  صيام يوم عاشوراء  السؤال: 
أسأل عن حكم صيام عاشوراء، وصفة صومه، وهل يوجّه الناس        إلى تحرِّي هلال شهر المحرم؟

الجواب: 
      صيام يوم عاشوراء سنة يستحب صيامه؛ صامه النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم- وصامه        الصحابة، وصامه موسى قبل ذلك شكراً لله –عز وجل-؛ ولأنه يوم نجَّى الله فيه        موسى وقومه، وأهلك فرعون وقومه، فصامه موسى وبنو إسرائيل شكراً لله –عز وجل-،        ثم صامه النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم- شكراً لله –عز وجل- وتأسياً بنـبي الله        موسى، وكان أهل الجاهلية يصومونه أيضاً، وأكَّده النبي –صلى الله عليه        وسلم-على الأمة، فلما فرض الله رمضان قال:" من شاء صامه ومن شاء تركه" رواه        البخاري ومسلم واللفظ له. وأخبر –عليه الصلاة والسلام- أن صيامه يكفِّر اللهُ        به السنةَ التي قبله.
      والأفضل أن يصام قبله يوم أو بعده يوم خلافاً لليهود؛ لما ورد عنه –عليه        الصلاة والسـلام-:" صوموا يوماً قبله أو يوماً بعده" رواه أحمد، وفي لفظ:"        صوموا يوماً قبله ويوماً بعده" فإذا صام يوماً قبله أو بعده يوماً، أو صام        اليوم الذي قبله واليوم الذي بعده، أي صام ثلاثة أيام فكله طيب، وفيه مخالفة        لأعداء الله اليهود. 
      أما تحري ليلة عاشوراء فهذا أمر ليس باللازم؛ لأنه نافلة ليس بالفريضة. فلا        يلزم الدعوة إلى تحري الهلال؛ لأن المؤمن لو أخطأه فصام بعده يوماً وقبله        يوماً لا يضره ذلك، وهو على أجر عظيم. ولهذا لا يجب الاعتناء بدخول الشهر من        أجل ذلك؛ لأنه نافلة فقط. 
الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز - رحمه الله - 
[مجموع فتاوى ومقالات متنوعة لسماحة الشيخ: عبدالعزيز بن باز –رحمه        الله- الجزء الخامس عشر ص (401)] 
      موقع الإسلام اليوم
  تطوع من عليه القضاء  السؤال: 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
      هل يجوز صيام التطوع وعلي شيء من القضاء أم لا؟ لأني لم أجزم بتبييت النية من        الليل. فقلت في نفسي إن شاء الله سأصوم غير جازم ما بيني وبينه، وأخبرت بأنه        لا بد من تبييت النية الجازمة لقضاء الفريضة، فهل يصح لي في هذه الحالة أن        أجعلها تطوعاً وذلك لرغبتي الحالية بالصيام وعدم تفويته بما أني لم أجزم        بتبييت النية للقضاء. وجزاكم الله خيراً.  

الجواب: 
      صيام الواجب لا بد فيه من تبييت النية من الليل، بمعنى أن الإنسان يصوم ما        بين طلوع الفجر إلى غروب الشمس كاملاً بنية ويكون قد نوى أن يصوم هذا اليوم        جميعه من طلوع فجره إلى غروب شمسه، وأما صيام النفل فإن الإنسان إذا لم يتعاط        شيئاً من المفطرات بعد طلوع الفجر، ونوى الصيام بعد ذلك صح منه وأجزأه.
      وأما هل يجوز أن يتطوع الإنسان وعليه شيء من الفريضة فنقول نعم يجوز،        فالإنسان إذا أراد أن يصوم مثلاً يومي الإثنين والخميس، أو أيام البيض وعليه        صيام نذر أو كفارة أو قضاء من رمضان فإن صيامه للنوافل قبل ذلك صحيح، ولكن        الأولى للإنسان ألا يقدم صيام النفل على الفرض، فالواجب المتعين على الإنسان        أن يبدأ بما يجب عليه لتبرأ ذمته من الواجب ويخرج من العهدة، ثم بعد ذلك        يتنفل بما شاء، وأما صيام الست من شوال فإن الإنسان لا يحصل فضيلتها إلا إذا        أتم صيام رمضان فإذا كان الإنسان عليه قضاء شيء فلا يتنفل بصيام ست من شوال،        وإنما يقضي رمضان أولاً ثم يتنفل لأن النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم- قال:"من صام        رمضان ثم أتبعه ستاً من شوال كان كصيام الدهر" رواه مسلم 
      (1164) من حديث أبي أيوب الأنصاري إن كان الذي يريد أن يصوم الست من شوال        وعليه قضاء من رمضان فلا يصدق عليه أنه صام رمضان وبالله التوفيق، والله        أعلم. 

      المجيب : د. سليمان بن وائل التويجري  .. الإسلام اليوم
  قضاء يوم عاشوراء  السؤال: 
من أتى عليها عاشوراء وهي حائض هل تقضي صيامه؟        وهل من قاعدة لما يقضي من النوافل؟ وما لا يقضي؟ جزاك الله خيراً.         

الجواب: 
النوافل نوعان: نوع له سبب، ونوع لا سبب له. فالذي له سبب يفوت بفوات        السبب ولا يُقضي، مثال ذلك: تحية المسجد، لو جاء الرجل وجلس ثم طال جلوسه ثم        أراد أني يأتي بتحية المسجد، لم تكن تحية للمسجد، لأنها صلاة ذات سبب، مربوطة        بسبب، فإذا فات فاتت المشروعية، ومثل ذلك فيما يظهر يوم عرفة ويوم عاشوراء،        فإذا أخر الإنسان صوم يوم عرفة ويوم عاشوراء بلا عذر فلا شك أنه لا يقضي ولا        ينتفع به لو قضاه، أي لا ينتفع به على أنه يوم عرفة ويوم عاشوراء. 
      وأما إذا مر على الإنسان وهو معذور كالمرأة الحائض والنفساء أو المريض،        فالظاهر أيضاً أنه لا يقضي، لأن هذا خص بيوم معين يفوت حكمه بفوات هذا اليوم.
      [مجموع فتاوى ورسائل فضيلة الشيخ/ محمد بن صالح العثيمين- رحمه الله (20/43)]       
  حكم إفراد عاشوراء بالصيام
السؤال: 
هل يجوز أن أصوم عاشوراء فقط دون صيام يوم قبله (        تاسوعاء ) أو يوم بعده ؟. 

الجواب: 
      الحمد لله 
      قال شيخ الإسلام : صِيَامُ يَوْمِ عَاشُورَاءَ كَفَّارَةُ سَنَةٍ وَلا        يُكْرَهُ إفْرَادُهُ بِالصَّوْمِ .. الفتاوى الكبرى ج5 
      وفي تحفة المحتاج لابن حجر الهيتمي : وعاشوراء لا بأس بإفراده . ج3 باب صوم        التطوع 

      وقد سئلت اللجنة الدائمة هذا السؤال فأجابت بما يلي : 
      " يجوز صيام يوم عاشوراء يوماً واحداً فقط ، لكن الأفضل صيام يوم قبله أو يوم        بعده ، وهي السُنَّة الثابتة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بقوله : " لئن بقيت        إلى قابل لأصومن التاسع " رواه مسلم (1134). 

      قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما : ( يعني مع العاشر ). 
      وبالله التوفيق . 
      اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء ( 11/401 ) .

      الإسلام سؤال وجواب (www.islam-qa.com)

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

فضل صيام عاشوراء



 أبو أنس العراقي ماجد البنكاني

  
	بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
	إنَّ الحمدَ لله نحمَدُه، ونستعينه، ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا، ومن  	سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضلّ له، ومن يُضلل فلا هادي له. وأشهد أنّ لا  	إله إلاّ اللهُ وحده لا شريك له. وأشهد أنّ محمداً عبده ورسولُه.
	أما بعد :
	حث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على صوم عاشوراء وهو العاشر من محرم لما فيه من  	الأجر العظيم والثواب الجزيل من الله جلَّ في علاه، فكتبنا هذه الورقة تذكيراً  	لإخواننا الكرام ليحرصوا على صومه.
	* كان صومُ يوم عاشوراء من شهر الله المحرم واجبًا في الابتداء قبل أنْ يُفْرض  	رمضان، فلما فُرض رمضان، فمَنْ شاء صام عاشوراء ومَنْ شاء ترك، ثبت ذلك من حديث  	كلٍ مِن: عائشة، وابن عمر ، ومعاوية في الصحيحين، وابن مسعود ، وجابر بن سمرة  	عند مسلم، وقيس بن سعد بن عبادة، عند النسائي. 
	ففي البخاري، ومسلم، وسنن أبي داود ، والنسائي، وابن ماجة من حديث سعيد بن جبير  	عن ابن عباس رضي الله تعالى عنهما قال: "قدم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم المدينة  	فرأى اليهود تصوم يوم عاشوراء فقال: ما هذا؟ قالوا: هذا يوم صالح هذا يوم نجى  	الله بني إسرائيل من عدوهم فصامه موسى، قال: فأنا أحق بموسى منكم فصامه صلى  	الله عليه وسلم وأمر بصيامه".
	ورتب الشارع الحكيم على صوم عاشوراء بتكفير ذنوب سنة كاملة وهذا من فضل الله  	علينا.
	فعَنْ أَبِي قَتَادَةَ  رضي الله عنه ، قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم: "صِيَامُ  	يَوْمِ عَاشُورَاءَ أَحْتَسِبُ عَلَى اللَّهِ أَنْ يُكَفِّرَ السَّنَةَ الَّتِي  	قَبْلَهُ". صحيح مسلم رقم (1162).
	وجاء عن عمر بن صهبان، عن زيد بن أسلم، عن عياض بن عبدالله، عن أبي سعيد رضي  	الله تعالى عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : "من صام يوم عرفة غفر  	له سنة أمامه وسنة خلفه، ومن صام عاشوراء غفر له سنة".صحيح الترغيب رقم (1013)  	و (1021).
	ويستحب صوم التاسع مع العاشر لما ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "لئن  	بقيت إلى قابل لأصومن التاسع".رواه مسلم. قال شيخ الإسلام في المجموع: يعني مع  	العاشر ولأجل مخالفة اليهود.
	وقال ابن قيم الجوزية في الزاد يوما قبله أو يوما بعده أي معه .
	فالحرص الحرص على صوم عاشوراء، والله تعالى أسأل أن يتقبل منا صيامنا وأعمالنا،  	وأن يكفر عنا ذنوبنا، ويحسن ختامنا، وينور قبورنا إنه جواد كريم.
	والحمد لله رب العالمين وأصلي وأسلم على المبعوث رحمةً للعالمين محمد وعلى آله  	وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

ذكر طرف من إخباره بالغيب صلى الله عليه وسلم

وعن عبد الله بن مسعود قال انطلق سعد بن معاذ معتمرا فنزل على أمية بن خلف وكان أمية إذا انطلق إلى الشام فمر بالمدينة نزل على سعد فقال أمية لسعد انتظر حتى إذا انتصف النهار وغفل الناس انطلقت فطفت فبينا سعد يطوف إذا أبو جهل قال من يطوف بالكعبة فقال أنا سعد فقال أبو جهل تطوف بالكعبة آمنا وقد آويتم محمدا وأصحابه قال نعم فتلاحيا بينهما فقال أمية لسعد لا ترفع صوتك على أبي الحكم فأنه سيد أهل الوادي ثم قال سعد والله لئن منعتني أن أطوف بالبيت لأقطعنك متجرك بالشام قال فجعل أمية يقول لسعد لا ترفع صوتك وجعل يمسكه فغضب سعد فقال دعنا عنك فاني سمعت محمدا صلى الله عليه و سلم يزعم أنه قاتلك

قال إياي قال نعم قال والله ما نكذب محمدا إذا حدث
فرجع إلى امرأته فقال أما تعلمين ما قال لي أخي اليثربي قالت وما قال لك قال زعم أن محمدا يزعم أنه قاتلي قالت فوالله ما يكذب محمد
قال فلما خرجوا إلى بدر وجاء الصريخ قالت له امرأته أما ذكرت ما قال لك أخوك اليثربي قال فأراد أن لا يخرج فقال له أبو جهل إنك من أشراف الوادي فسر معنا يوما أو يومين فسار معهم فقتله الله


وعن أنس قال كنا مع عمر بين مكة والمدينة فتراءينا الهلال وكنت حديد البصر فرأيته فجعلت أقول لعمر أما تراه فقال سأراه وأنا مستلق على فراشي ثم أخذ يحدثنا عن أهل بدر قال إن كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم ليرينا مصارعهم بالأمس يقول هذا مصرع فلان غدا إن شاء الله وهذا مصرع فلان غدا إن شاء الله
قال فجعلوا يصرعون عليها قال قلت والذي بعثك بالحق ما أخطأت رؤيتك كانوا يصرعون عليها ثم أمر بهم فطرحوا في بئر فانطلق

إليهم فقال يا فلان يا فلان هل وجدتم ما وعدكم الله حقا فاني وجدت ما وعدني الله حقا فقال عمر يا رسول الله أتكلم قوما قد جيفوا فقال ما أنتم بأسمع لما أقول منهم ولكن لا يستطيعون أن يجيبوا انفرد باخراجه مسلم
صفة الصفوة

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

ذكر طرف مما لاقى رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم من أذى المشركين وهو صابر

كان أبو طالب يدافع عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم فلما أتت لرسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم تسع وأربعون سنة وثمانية أشهر وأحد عشر يوما مات عمه


أبو طالب للنصف من شوال في السنة العاشرة من المبعث وهو ابن بضع وثمانين سنة وتوفيت بعده خديجة بشهر وخمسة أيام ويقال بثلاثة أيام فحسب وهي ابنة خمس وستين سنة وكانت قريش تكف بعض أذاها عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم حتى مات أبو طالب فلما مات بالغوا في أذاه فلما ماتت خديجة أقام بعدها ثلاثة أشهر ثم خرج هو وزيد بن حارثة إلى الطائف فأقام بها شهرا ثم رجع إلى مكة في جوار المطعم بن عدي وما زال يلقى الشدائد


وعن عبد الله قال ما رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم دعا على قريش غير يوم واحد فانه كان يصلي ورهط من قريش جلوس وسلى جزور قريب منه فقالوا من يأخذ هذا السلى فيلقيه على ظهره قال فقال عقبة بن أبي معيط أنا فأخذه فألقاه على ظهره فلم يزل ساجدا حتى جاءت فاطمة صلوات الله عليها فأخذته عن ظهره فقال

رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم اللهم عليك الملأ من قريش اللهم عليك بعتبة ابن ربيعة اللهم عليك بشيبة بن ربيعة اللهم عليك بأبي جهل بن هشام اللهم عليك بعقبة بن أبي معيط اللهم عليك بأبي بن خلف أو أمية بن خلف
قال عبد الله فلقد رأيتهم قتلوا يوم بدر جميعا ثم سحبوا إلى القليب غير أبي أو أمية فإنه كان رجلا ضخما فتقطع أخرجاه في الصحيحين 

صفة الصفوة

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

قال أحد الحكماء: استكثر من الأصحاب الصالحين ما استطعت.. فإنك إن استغنيت عنهم لم يضروك.. و إن احتجت إليهم نفعوك.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

جزاكم الله خيرا مقولة طيبة 
ذهب الذين يعش في أكنافهم ....وبقيت فيخلف كجلد الأجرب
ياويحه لو رأى زماننا

من  أصلح سريرته أصلح الله علانيته ، ومن أصلح مابينه وبين الله أصلح الله  مابينه وبين الناس ، ومن اشتغل بأمر آخرته كفاه الله أمر دنياه )

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال سفيان بن عيينة قال الثوري 
 "أقلل من معرفة الناس فإن التخلص منهم شديد:ولاأحسب أني رأيت ما أكره إلا ممن عرفت"

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

أغلى شئ يريده طالب علم  همة عالية وألذ شئ إغتنامها في مدارسة العلم 
فإن وجدت هذه الهمة فإن استطعت ألا تنام  وتحافظ على واجباتك فافعل

وفقنا الله وإياكم

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

ولا يبطل الوضوء بوجود الوسخ تحت الأظفار 


قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في الفتاوى ( وإن منع يسير وسخ ظفر ونحوه وصول الماء صحت الطهارة وهو وجه لأصحابنا وقبله كل يسير منع وصول الماء حيث كان كدم وعجين)،انتهى

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

__________________
التدرج سُنَّة السلف في الطلب..
فتدرج تر لذة وحقيقة ما سطَّره أجدادنا رحمهم الله.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال العلامة ابن الوزير :"لو أن العلماء رضي الله عنهم تركوا الذب عن الحق خوفا من كلام الخلق لكانوا قد أضاعوا كثيرا وخافوا حقيرا"

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*(اللهم إني أسألك من "الخير كله": عاجله وآجله, ما علمتُ منه وما لم أعلم .. وأعوذ بك من "الشر كله": عاجله وآجله, ما علمتُ منه وما لم أعلم)

*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

اللهم آمين

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

والله لقد وجدت أن الحفظ سهل  ولكن لا يطلب منك غير الإصرار والتكرار

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

وقال محمد ابن الحنفيَّة - رضي الله عنه -: "ليس بحكيمٍ مَن لم يعاشر بالمعروف، مَن لم يجد من معاشرته بدًّا، حتى يجعل الله له فرجًا - أو قال: مخرجًا".

صفة الصفوة 
لابن الجوزي

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

ذكر ثناء الناس عليه رضي الله عنه وأرضاه(عثمان بن عفان)

 قد صح عن أبي بكر الصديق أنه أملى على عثمان وصيته عند موته فلما بلغ إلى  ذكر الخليفة أغمي عليه فكتب عثمان عمر فلما أفاق قال من كتب قال عمر فقال  لو كتبت نفسك لكنت لها أهلا
 وقد صح عن عمر أنه جعله في أهل الشورى وشهد له أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم مات وهو عنه راض
 وعن مطرف قال لقيت عليا عليه السلام فقال لي يا أبا عبد الله ما بطأ بك عنا أحب عثمان أما لئن قلت ذاك لقد كان أوصلنا للرحم وأتقانا للرب تعالى
 عن ابن عمر قال كنا نخير بين الناس في زمان رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم فنخير أبا بكر ثم عمر بن الخطاب ثم عثمان بن عفان
 انفرد بإخراجه البخاري

 وعن عبد الله قال حين استخلف عثمان استخلفنا خير من بقي ولم نأله
 وعن ابن عمر أمن هو قانت آناء الليل ساجدا وقائما يحذر الآخرة ويرجو رحمة  ربه قال هو عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه وأرضاه وحشرنا في زمرته وأماتنا على  سنته ومحبته

 صفة الصفوة

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

عجب والله عجب
 - أبو غياث المكي مولى جعفر بن محمد

أبو حازم المعلي بن سعيد البغدادي قال سمعت أبا جعفر محمد بن جرير الطبري 

في سنة ثلاثمائة يقول كنت بمكة سنة أربعين ومائتين فرأيت خراسانيا ينادي معاشر الحاج من وجد هميانا فيه ألف دينار فرده على أضعف الله له الثواب قال فقام إليه شيخ من أهل مكة كبير من موالي جعفر بن محمد فقال له يا خراساني بلدنا فقير أهله شديد حاله أيامه معدودة ومواسمه منتظرة لعله يقع بيد رجل مؤمن يرغب فيما تبذله له حلالا يأخذه ويرده عليك قال الخراساني فكم يريد قال العشر مائة دينار قال لا أفعل ولكنا نحيله على الله عز و جل قال وافترقا
قال ابن جرير فوقع لي أن الشيخ صاحب القريحة والواجد للهميان فاتبعته فكان كما ظننت فنزل إلى دار مستفلة خلقة الباب والمدخل فسمعته يقول يا لبابة قالت له لبيك أبا غياث قال وجدت صاحب الهميان ينادي عليه مطلقا فقلت له قيده بأن تجعل



لواجده شيئا فقال كم فقلت عشرة فقال لا ولكن نحيله على الله عز و جل بأي شيء نعمل ولا بد لي من رده فقالت له نقاسي الفقر معك منذ خمسين سنة ولك أربع بنات وأختان وأنا وأمي وأنت تاسع القوم أشبعنا وأكسنا ولعل الله عز و جل يغنيك فتعطيه أو يكافئه عنك ويقضيه فقال لها لست أفعل ولا أحرق حشاشتي بعد ست وثمانين سنة
قال ثم سكت القوم وانصرفت فلما أن كان من الغد على ساعات من النهار سمعت الخراساني يقول يا معاشر الحاج وفد الله من الحاضر والبادي من وجد هميانا فيه ألف دينار فرده أضعف الله له الثواب قال فقام إليه الشيخ فقال يا خراساني قد قلت لك بالأمس ونصحتك وبلدنا والله فقير قليل الزرع والضرع وقد قلت لك أن تدفع إلى واجده مائة دينار فلعله أن يقع بيد رجل مؤمن يخاف الله عز و جل فامتنعت فقل له عشرة دنانير منها فيرده عليك ويكون له في العشرة الدنانير ستر وصيانة قال فقال له الخراساني لا نفعل ولكن نحيله على الله عز و جل قال ثم افترقا
قال الطبري فما اتبعت الشيخ ولا الخراساني وجلست أكتب كتاب النسب للزبير بن بكار فلما كان من الغد سمعت الخراساني ينادي ذلك النداء بعينه فقام إليه الشيخ فقال له يا خراساني قلت



لك أول أمس العشر منه وقلت لك أمس عشر العشر أعط دينار عشر عشر العشر يشتري بنصف دينار قريبة يستفي عليها للمقيمين بمكة بالأجرة وبنصف دينار شاة يحلبها ويجعل ذلك لعياله غذاء قال لا نفعل ولكن نحيله على الله عز و جل
قال فجذبه الشيخ وقال له تعال خذ هميانك ودعني أنام الليل وأرحنا من محاسبتك فقال له امش بين يدي فمشى الشيخ وتبعه الخراساني وتبعتهما فدخل الشيخ فما لبث أن خرج وقال ادخل يا خراساني فدخل ودخلت فنبش تحت درجة له مزبلة فأخرج من الهيمان أسود من خرق بخارية غلاظ فقال هذا هميانك فنظر إليه وقال هذا همياني قال ثم حل رأسه من شد وثيق ثم صب المال في حجر نفسه وقلبه مرارا وقال هذه دنانيرنا وأمسك فم الهميان بيده الشمال ورد المال بيده اليمنى فيه ثم شده شدا سهلا ووضعه على كتفه ثم أراد الخروج فلما بلغ باب الدار رجع فقال للشيخ يا شيخ مات أبي رحمه الله وترك من هذه ثلاثة آلاف دينار فقال لي أخرج ثلثها ففرقه على أحق الناس عندك وبع رحلي وأجعله نفقة لحجتك ففعلت ذلك وأخرجت ثلثها ألف دينار وشددتها في هذا الهميان وما رأيت منذ خرجت من خراسان إلى ها هنا رجلا أحق به منك خذه بارك الله لك فيه قال ثم ولى وتركه



قال فوليت خلف الخراساني فعدا أبو غياث فلحقني وردني وكان شيخا مشدود الوسط بشريط معصب الحاجبين ذكر أن له ستا وثمانين سنة فقال لي إجلس فقد رأيتك تتبعني في أول يوم وعرفت خبرنا بالأمس واليوم سمعت أحمد بن يونس اليربوعي يقول سمعت مالكا يقول سمعت نافعا يقول عن عبد الله بن عمر أن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم قال لعمر وعلي رضي الله عنهما
إذا أتاكما الله بهدية بلا مسألة ولا استشراف نفس فاقبلاها ولا ترداها فترد لها على الله عز و جل وهذه هدية من الله والهدية لمن حضر
ثم قال يا لبابة وفلانة وفلانة وصاح ببناته وأخواته وزوجته وأمها وقعد وأقعدني فصرنا عشرة فحل الهميان وقال أبسطوا حجوركم فبسطت حجري وما كان لهن قميص له حجر يبسطونه فمدوا أيديهم وأقبل يعد دينارا دينارا حتى إذا بلغ العاشر إلي قال ولك دينار حتى فرغ الهميان وكانت ألفا فيها ألف فأصابني مائة دينار فداخلني



من سرور غناهم أشد مما داخلني من سرور صيانتي بالمائة دينار
فلما أردت الخروج قال لي يا فتى إنك لمبارك وما رأيت هذا المال قط ولا أملته وإني لأنصحك أنه حلال فاحتفظ به وأعلم أني كنت أقوم فأصلي الغداة في هذا القميص الخلق ثم أنزعه فيصلين فيه واحدة واحدة ثم اكتسب إلى ما بين الظهر والعصر ثم أعود في آخر النهار بما فتح الله عز و جل لي من أقط وتمر وكسيرات ومن بقول نبذت ثم أنزعه فيتداولنه فيصلين فيه المغرب وعشاء الآخرة فنفعهن الله بما أخذن ونفعني وإياك بما أخذنا ورحم صاحب المال في قبره وأضعف ثواب الحامل للمال وشكر له
قال إبن جرير فودعته وكتبت بها العلم سنتين أتقوت بها وأشتري منها الورق وأسافر وأعطي الأجرة فلما كان بعد سنة ست وخمسين سألت عن الشيخ بمكة فقيل إنه مات بعد ذلك بشهور ووجدت بناته ملوكا تحت ملوك وماتت الأختان وأمهن وكنت أنزل على أزواجهن وأولادهن فأحدثهم بذلك فيأنسون بي ويكرموني ولقد حدثني محمد بن حيان البجلي في سنة تسعين ومائتين أنه ما بقي منهم أحد فبارك الله لهم فيما صاروا إليه


 صفة الصفوة

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*عَنْ حُمَيْدِ بْنِ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ الْحِمْيَرِيِّ : أَنَّ عُمَرَ بْنَ الْخَطَّابِ ، قَالَ :  إِنَّ    أَبَا بَكْرٍ     قَامَ فِينَا عَامَ أَوَّلَ ، فَقَالَ : " إِنَّهُ   لَمْ يُقْسَمْ بَيْنَ النَّاسِ شَيْءٌ أَفْضَلُ مِنَ الْمُعَافَاةِ بَعْدَ  الْيَقِينِ ، أَلا إِنَّ الصِّدْقَ وَالْبِرَّ فِي الْجَنَّةِ ، أَلا  وَإِنَّ الْكَذِبَ وَالْفُجُورَ فِي النَّارِ "   .	
روضة العقلاء
*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

وعن أبي صالح قال قال معاوية بن أبي سفيان لضرار بن ضمرة صف لي عليا
 
فقال أو تعفيني قال بل صفه قال أو تعفيني قال لاأعفيك قال أما إذا فإنه والله كان بعيد المدى شديد القوى يقول فصلا ويحكم عدلا يتفجر العلم من جوانبه وينطق بالحكمة من نواحيه يستوحش من الدنيا وزهرتها ويستأنس بالليل وظلمته كان والله غزير الدمعة طويل الفكرة يقلب كفه ويخاطب نفسه يعجبه من اللباس ما خشن ومن الطعام ماجشب كان والله كأحدنا يجيبنا إذا سألناه ويبتدئنا إذا أتيناه ويأتينا إذا دعوناه ونحن والله مع تقريبه لنا وقربه منا لانكلمه هيبة ولا نبتديه لعظمه فإن تبسم فعن مثل اللؤلؤ المنظوم يعظم أهل الدين ويحب المساكين لا يطمع القوي في باطله
_(1/315)_ولا ييئس الضعيف من عدله وأشهد بالله لقد رأيته في بعض مواقفه وقد أرخى الليل سجوفه وغارب نجومه وقد مثل في محرابه قابضا على لحيته يتململ تململ السليم ويبكي بكاء الحزين وكأني أسمعه وهو يقول يا دنيا يا دنيا أبي تعرضت أم لي تشوفت هيهات هيهات غري غيري قد بتتك ثلاثا لارجعة لي فيك فعمرك قصير وعيشك حقير وخطرك كبير آه من قلة الزاد وبعد السفر ووحشة الطريق 
قال فذرفت دموع معاوية رضي الله حتى خرت على لحيته فما يملكها وهو ينشفها بكمه وقد اختنق القوم بالبكاء ثم قال معاوية رحم الله أبا الحسن كان والله كذلك فكيف حزنك عليه يا ضرار قال حزن من ذبح ولدها في حجرها فلا ترقأ عبرتها ولا يسكن حزنها 

صفة الصفوة

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

ذكر جمل من مناقبه رضي الله عنه (على رضي الله عنه)
عن زر بن حبيش قال قال علي عليه السلام والله إنه لما عهد إلي رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم إنه قال لايبغضني إلا منافق ولا يحبني إلا مؤمن انفرد بإخراجه مسلم
_(1/312)_وعن زاذان قال سمعت عليا بالرحبة وهو ينشد الناس من شهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم في يوم غدير خم وهو يقول ما قال فقام ثلاثة عشر رجلا فشهدوا أنهم سمعوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم يقول من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه رواه الإمام أحمد 
وعن هبيرة قال خطبنا الحسن بن علي فقال لقد فارقكم رجل بالأمس لم يسبقه الأولون بعلم ولم يدركه الآخرون كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم يبعثه بالراية جبريل عن يمينه وميكائيل عن شماله لا ينصرف حتى يفتح له رواه أحمد
_(1/313)_وعن سعيد بن المسيب قال كان عمر يتعوذ بالله من معضلة ليس لها أبو حسن 

صفة الصفوة

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

عن سماك قال قلت لجابر بن سمرة أكنت تجالس رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم قال نعم كان طويل الصمت قليل الضحك وكان أصحابه يذكرون عنده الشعر وأشياء من أمورهم فيضحكون وربما تبسم انفرد باخراجه مسلم

صلى الله عليه وسلم
صفة الصفوة

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

حكم الصلاة بدون إقامة ، فالصحيح إن شاء الله - أن الإقامة سنة مؤكدة وأن الصلاة تصح بدونها، ولكن هذا لا يعني جواز تركها بدون كراهة، بل قد ذهب بعض أهل العلم إلى أنه لا يسع المسلم تركها ، وإذا تركها فقد أساء ، لأنها من شعائر الإسلام الظاهرة ، والدليل على أنها سنة وأن الصلاة تصح بدونها حديث المسيء في صلاته لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يقول له افعل كذا وكذا ولم يذكر الأذان ولا الإقامة ، مع أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم ذكر الوضوء واستقبال القبلة وأركان الصلاة ولو كانت واجبة لذكرها.
والله أعلم .

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

السؤال الثاني من الفتوى رقم ‏(‏11638‏)‏س‏:‏ هل تصح صلاة المنفرد بدون إقامة، وإذا كانت لاتصح فما حكم من صلى عدة صلوات وهو منفرد بدون إقامته هل عليه إعادة أم لا‏؟‏ أم ماذا عليه‏؟‏جـ‏:‏ تشرع الإقامة قبل الصلاة ولو كان المصلي منفرداً، لكن لو صليت بدون إقامة فإن صلاتك صحيحة ولا إعادة عليك‏.‏وبالله التوفيق وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم‏.‏اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاءالرئيس‏:‏ عبدالعزيز بن عبدالله بن بازنائب رئيس اللجنة‏:‏ عبدالرزاق عفيفيعضو‏:‏ عبدالله بن غديان

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*(حديث موقوف) حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ زَنْجَوَيْهِ الْقُشَيْرِيُّ ، حَدَّثَنَا عُمَرُ بْنُ عَلِيٍّ ، حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو قُتَيْبَةَ ، حَدَّثَنَا قِرَّةُ بْنُ خَالِدٍ ، عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ ، قَالَ : حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ زَنْجَوَيْهِ الْقُشَيْرِيُّ ، حَدَّثَنَا عُمَرُ بْنُ عَلِيٍّ ، حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو قُتَيْبَةَ ، حَدَّثَنَا قِرَّةُ بْنُ خَالِدٍ ، عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ ، قَالَ : قَالَ ابْنُ مَسْعُودٍ : " لَيْسَ الْعِلْمُ بِكَثْرَةِ الرَّوِايَةِ ، إِنَّمَا الْعِلْمُ الْخَشْيَةُ " .

روضة العقلاء*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عَلِيِّ بْنِ الْحُسَيْنِ؛ قَالَ: كَفَاكَ نَاصِرًا أَنْ تَرَى عَدُوَّكَ يَعْصِي اللهَ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

يقول ابْنَ عُيَيْنَةَ: لا تُعَفِّرُوا الْأَقْدَامَ إِلَّا إِلَى أَقْدارها

المجالسة وجواهر العلم

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قَالَ بَعْضُ الْحُكَمَاءِ: مَنْ لَمْ يَنْشَطْ لِحَدِيثِكَ؛ فَارْفَعْ عَنْهُ مؤونة الِاسْتِمَاعِ مِنْكَ.

المجالسة وجواهر العلم

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

آخر فتوى لسماحة الإمام في التحذير من جماعة التبليغ

(7)- سُئل سماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز – رحمه الله تعالى – عن جماعة التبليغ فقال السائل: نسمع يا سماحة الشيخ عن جماعة التبليغ وما تقوم به من دعوة، فهل تنصحني بالانخراط في هذه الجماعة، أرجو توجيهي ونصحي، وأعظم الله مثوبتكم؟

فأجاب الشيخ بقوله :( ( كل من دعا إلى الله فهو مبلغ (( بلغوا عني ولو آية ))، لكن جماعة التبليغ المعروفة الهندية عندهم خرافات، عندهم بعض البدع والشركيات، فلا يجوز الخروج معهم، إلا إنسان عنده علم يخرج لينكر عليهم ويعلمهم. أما إذا خرج يتابعهم، لا. لأن عندهم خرافات وعندهم غلط، عندهم نقص في العلم، لكن إذا كان جماعة تبليغ غيرهم أهل بصيرة وأهل علم يخرج معهم للدعوة إلى الله. أو إنسان عنده علم وبصيرة يخرج معهم للتبصير والإنكار والتوجيه إلى الخير وتعليمهم حتى يتركوا المذهب الباطل، ويعتنقوا مذهب أهل السنة والجماعة)).أهـ
[فُرِّغت من شريط بعنوان (فتوى سماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز على جماعة التبليغ) وقد صدرت هذه الفتوى في الطائف قبل حوالي سنتين من وفاة الشيخ وفيها دحض لتلبيسات جماعة التبليغ بكلام قديم صدر من الشيخ قبل أن يظهر له حقيقة حالهم ومنهجهم].
الإخوان والتبليغ من الثنتين والسبعين فرقة الضالة

المصدر : http://majles.alukah.net/t118211/#ixzz2mAFhw8gt

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

الإخوان والتبليغ من الثنتين والسبعين فرقة الضالة

(5)- وسئل – رحمه الله تعالى -:
أحسن الله إليك، حديث النبي –- – صلى الله عليه وسلم – — في افتراق الأمم: قوله: (( ستفترق أمتي على ثلاث وسبعين فرقة إلا واحدة )).
فهل جماعة التبليغ على ما عندهم من شركيات وبدع.
وجماعة الأخوان المسلمين على ما عندهم من تحزب وشق العصا على ولاة الأمور وعدم السمع والطاعة.
هل هاتين الفرقتين تدخل…؟

فأجاب – غفر الله تعالى له وتغمده بواسع رحمته -:
تدخل في الثنتـين والسبعين، من خالف عقيدة أهل السنة دخل في الثنتين والسبعين، المراد بقوله ( أمتي ) أي: أمة الإجابة، أي: استجابوا له وأظهروا اتباعهم له، ثلاث وسبعين فرقة: الناجية السليمة التي اتبعته واستقامة على دينه، واثنتان وسبعون فرقة فيهم الكافر وفيهم العاصي وفيهم المبتدع أقسام.
فقال السائل: يعني: هاتين الفرقتين من ضمن الثنتين والسبعين؟
فأجاب:
نعم، من ضمن الثنتين والسبعين والمرجئة وغيرهم، المرجئة والخوارج بعض أهل العلم يرى الخوارج من الكفار خارجين، لكن داخلين في عموم الثنتين والسبعين.
[ ضمن دروسه في شرح المنتقى في الطائف وهي في شريط مسجّل سنة (1419)]
محدث العصر الإمام المجدد محمد ناصر الدين الألباني

المصدر : http://majles.alukah.net/t118211/#ixzz2mAGGwiab

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

فقيه الزمان العلامة محمد بن صالح العثيمين
– رحمه الله تعالى -

(1)- سُئِلَ – رحمه الله – : هل هناك نصوص في كتاب الله وسُنَّة نبيِّه – صلى الله عليه وسلم – فيها إباحة تعدُّد الجماعات الإسلامية ؟
فأجاب بقوله : (( ليس في الكتاب والسُنَّة ما يبيح تعدُّد الجماعات والأحزاب ، بل إنَّ في الكتاب والسُنَّة ما يَذُمّ ذلك ، قال تعالى : { إِنَّ الَّذِينَ فَرَّقُواْ دِينَهُمْ وَكَانُواْ شِيَعًا لَّسْتَ مِنْهُمْ فِي شَيْءٍ إِنَّمَا أَمْرُهُمْ إِلَى اللّهِ ثُمَّ يُنَبِّئُهُم بِمَا كَانُواْ يَفْعَلُونَ}، وقال تعالى : { كُلُّ حِزْبٍ بِمَا لَدَيْهِمْ فَرِحُونَ}.
ولا شكَّ أنَّ هذه الأحزاب تنافي ما أمر الله ، بل ما حثَّ الله عليه في قوله: { إِنَّ هَذِهِ أُمَّتُكُمْ أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً وَأَنَا رَبُّكُمْ فَاعْبُدُونِ }، ولا سيّما حينما ننظر إلى آثار هذا التفرُّق والتحزُّب حيث كان كُلّ حزب وكُلُّ فريق يرمي الآخر بالتشنيع والسبِّ والتفسيق، وربما بما هو أعظم من ذلك، لذلك فإنَّنِي أرى أنَّ هذا التحزُّبَ خطأٌ )).
[مجلَّة الجندي المسلم ، العدد 83 في ربيع الأوَّل عام 1417 هـ ]

(2)- وقال – رحمه الله – في جوابٍ له عن سؤالٍ حول الجماعات :
(( أرى أنَّ هذه الجماعات التي جاء في السؤال أرى أن تجتمع على كلمة واحدة بدون مبايعة، بدون معاهدة، لأنَّ النَّاس ما داموا تحت لواء دولة وحكم وسلطان، فلا معاهدة ولا مبايعة، لأنَّ هذه المعاهدة والمبايعة إن كانت مخالفة للنظام السائد في الدولة، فهذا يعني الخروج على الدولة والانفراد بما تعاهدوا عليه .
وإن كانت تعني التساعد فيما يهدفون إليه فهذا لا يحتاج إلى بيعة ومعاهدة ، بل يكفي كل واحد من الشباب أن يدرس على شيخ يثق بعلمه وأمانته ودينه ويتوجه بتوجيهاته دون أن يكون هناك مبايعة ومعاهدة ؛ كما كان أسلافنا .
الإمام أحمد رحمه الله إمام وله أصحاب ولم يجر بينه وبينهم معاهدة ولا مبايعة . الإمام الشافعي كذلك ، الإمام مالك وأبو حنيفة وسفيان الثوري وغيرهم من الأئمة ، هل أحد منهم طلب من تلاميذه وأصحابه أن يبايعوا أو يعاهدوا على أمرٍ من الأمور ، أبداً لم نسمع بهذا ولم نعلم ولا يمكن لمدَّع أن يدَّعيه ، فلماذا لا نكون مثلهم .
إنَّا لا نعلم أحداً عاهد أو بايع شخصاً مّا يكون تحت سيطرته في الشّدَّة والرَّخاء والحرب والسّلم إلاَّ الخوارج الذين يخرجون على أئمة المسلمين ويحصل بخروجهم ما لم تحمد عقباه )).
[من شريطٍ بعنوان (( أسئلة أبي الحسن للشيخين ابن باز وابن العثيمين )) سُجِّل بمكَّة المكرَّمة عام 1416 هـ]

المصدر : http://majles.alukah.net/t118211/#ixzz2mAGuV9W0

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال مالك في الموطأ 535 - عن سعيد بن أبي سعيد المقبري عن أبيه أنه سأل أبا هريرة كيف تصلي على الجنازة فقال أبو هريرة أنا لعمر الله أخبرك أتبعها من أهلها فإذا وضعت كبرت وحمدت الله وصليت على نبيه ثم أقول اللهم إنه عبدك وبن عبدك وبن أمتك كان يشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت وأن محمدا عبدك ورسولك وأنت أعلم به اللهم إن كان محسنا فزد في إحسانه وإن كان مسيئا فتجاوز عن سيئاته اللهم لا تحرمنا أجره ولا تفتنا بعده 

وهذا صحيح موقوف وليس فيه تحديد مكان التكبير وهذا الخبر عمدة مالك واهل الرأي في أن قراءة الفاتحة في الجنازة ليست واجبة وهو اختيار شيخ الإسلام 

وعليه لا أعرف ثابتاً فيما ذكرت 

والتسع تكبيرات خبرهن الظاهر أنه معلول وقد ضعفه جمع من الأئمة إذ أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يصل على شهداء أحد في الصحيح الثابت 


المصدر : http://majles.alukah.net/t109648/#ixzz2mAYkNZpV

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

عَنْ سُفْيَانَ الثَّوْرِيِّ؛ قَالَ: قِيلَ لِلرَّبِيعِ بْنِ خُثَيْمٍ: مَا دَاءُ الْبَدَنِ؟ قَالَ: الذُّنُوبُ. قِيلَ لَهُ: فَمَا دَوَاؤُهَا؟ قَالَ: الاسْتِغْفَارُ. قِيلَ لَهُ: فَمَا شِفَاؤُهَا؟ قَالَ: أَنْ لَا تَعُودَ فِي الذَّنْبِ

المجالسة وجواهر العلم

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
" فالمحبة هي الأساس ، ولكن ليست هي العبادة وحدها كما تقوله الصوفية ، وإنما معها الخوف والرجاء ومعها أنواع العبادة كلها ، وهي أساسها ، كما قال ابن القيم رحمه الله في النونية :
وعبادة الرحمن غاية حبه ... مع ذل عابده هما قطبان 
وعليهما فلك العبادة دائر ... ما دار حتى قامت القطبان 
ومداره بالأمر أمر رسوله ... لا بالهوى والنفس والشيطان 
فالعبادة تدور على كمال الحب ، مع كمال الذل للمحبوب . " . [ للشيخ صالح الفوزان حفظه الله ]*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

جزاكم الله خيرا

قال يحيى بن المختار:
سمعت بشر بن الحارث يقول : لو أن الروم سبت من المسلمين كذا وكذا ألفا ، ثم فداهم رجل كان في قلبه سوء لأصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، لم ينفعه ذلك 

عن الفضل بن عياض :
في قول الله تبارك وتعالى :{ ولا تقتلوا أنفسكم } [ النساء : 29 ] ؛
قال : لا تغفلوها عن ذكر الله ؛ فإن من أغفلها عن ذكر الله تبارك وتعالى فقد قتلها

المجالس وجواهر العلم

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال الحسن البصري :
إن الرجل ليذنب الذنب فيحرم به قيام الليل .

المجالسة وجواهر العلم

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

بارك الله فيكم يا فضيلة الشيخ هذه الرسالة وصلت من ليبيا المستمع مفتاح موسى يقول: السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته، ما هي الطريقة المثلى التي يمكن بها لطالب العلم دراسة الفقه الإسلامي؟ وهل من الممكن الاعتماد على الكتب ودراستها دون استشارة وطلب الشرح من الفقهاء والعلماء؟ أرجو التوضيح مأجورين؟

فأجاب رحمه الله تعالى: وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته. طلب العلم له طريقان: الطريق الأول: تلقي العلم من المشايخ، والطريق الثاني: مراجعة الكتب. لكن الطريق الأولى يجب أن يكون الشيخ الذي يتلقى منه العلم شيخاً مأموناً في علمه، ومأموناً في دينه، في العقيدة وفي العمل؛ لأن بعض المشايخ يدعي المشيخة وينصب نفسه معلماً ومفتياً، وهو جاهل لا يعرف من العلم إلا الشيء اليسير، فيضل الناس بغير علم لكن إذا كان الرجل معروفاً بالاستقامة والعلم والدين والأمانة،وسلامة العقيدة وسلامة الفكر فهذا يتلقى منه العلم. وطريق التلقي عن العلماء أسهل من طريق قراءة الكتب؛لأن العالم كالمجهز للطعام يعطيك الطعام مطبوخاً منتهياً، فيكون تلقي العلم من طريقه أقصر، ولأن العالم إذا تلقيت من عنده علمك كيف تتلقى العلم؟ كيف تستنبط الأحكام من الأدلة؟ كيف الترجيح بين أقوال العلماء؟ وما أشبه ذلك. أما التلقي من الكتب فهذا يصار إليه عند الضرورة، إذا لم يجد الإنسان عالماً في بلده يثق به علماً وديناً وخلقاً وفكراً، فحينئذٍ ليس له طريق إلا التلقي من الكتب، ولكن التلقي من الكتب طريقٌ طويل يحتاج إلى جهدٍ كبير، ويحتاج إلى تأنٍّ ويحتاج إلى نظر، ويحتاج أيضاً إلى مطالعة كتب الفقهاء عموماً؛ لأنك لو اقتصرت على مطالعة كتب فقهٍ معين فربما يكون عند الفقهاء الآخرين من الأدلة ما ليس عند هذا، فالطريق طويل ولهذا أطلق بعض الناس أن من كان دليله كتابه،كان خطؤه أكثر من صوابه. ولكن هذا ليس على إطلاقه: فإن من العلماء من تلقوا العلم من الكتب، ويسر الله لهم الأمر، وبرعوا في العلم وصاروا أئمةً فيه. أما كيف يتلقى العلم فنقول: ينظر إلى أقرب المذاهب إلى الحق فيأخذ به ويتفقه عليه، ولكن لا يعني ذلك أن لا يأخذ بما دل عليه الدليل من المذاهب الأخرى، بل يأخذ بالدليل ولو كان خلاف المذهب الذي اعتنقه، ولست بذلك أدعو إلى التقليد، ولكني أدعو إلى أن يكون للإنسان طريقٌ معين يصل إلى الفقه منه، ولا يجعل العمدة كلام العلماء، بل العمدة كتاب الله وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم،وهذا لا يضر أن أتفقه مثلاً على مذهب الإمام أحمد بن حنبل وعلى قواعد هذا المذهب،وإذا تبين لي الصواب،في مذهبٍ آخر أخذت بالصواب كما هي طريق شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية، وطريق الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب،وغيرهما من العلماء المحققين البارزين،وهذا لا يعني أن لا أتفقه على الكتاب والسنة، أنا أتفقه على الكتاب والسنة. لكن أجعل لي شيئاً أعبر منه إلى الكتاب والسنة وعلى هذا فنقول:إذا اخترت مثلاً مذهب الإمام أحمد بن حنبل ففيه كتبٌ مختصرة وكتب متوسطة وكتب مطولة، فاحفظ أولاً الكتب المختصرة في هذا المذهب، ثم إن كان لديك عالم تتلقى العلم منه فاقرأ هذا الكتاب عليه بعد أن تحفظه، وهو يبين لك معانيه ويشرحه لك، وإذا كان عنده سعة علم بين لك الراجح والمرجوح، وبين لك مآخذ العلماء،وحصلت على خيرٍ كثير، ولكن لا تخلِ نفسك من كتب الحديث: احفظ من كتب الحديث ما تيسر، فإن تيسر لك أن تحفظ بلوغ المرام من أدلة الأحكام فهذا حسنٌ جداً، وإن لم يتيسر فعمدة الأحكام، حتى يكون لك نصيب من الأدلة تعتمد عليه، وهذا كله بعد حفظ كتاب الله عز وجل وتفهم معانيه؛لأنه هو الأصل، فصار هذا الترتيب الذي ذكرته هو من أحسن ما يتمشى عليه طالب العلم فيما أرى. والله الموفق.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*وقال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله : " ومن استيقظ آخر وقت صلاة وهو جنب وخاف إن اغتسل خرج الوقت اغتسل وصلى , ولو خرج الوقت " انتهى من الاختيارات الفقهية".

**وقد سُئل الشيخ ابن عثيمين عن شخص استيقظ من النوم وعليه جنابة فإذا اشتغل بالغسل خرج وقت الفجر فهل يتيمم ؟ 
فأجاب قائلا : ( عليه أن يغتسل ويصلي الصلاة، ولو بعد الوقت، وذلك لأن النائم يكون وقت الصلاة في حقه وقت استيقاظه، لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( من نام عن صلاة أو نسيها فليصلها إذا ذكرها ) . فأنت حين استيقاظك كأن الوقت دخل الآن، فاغتسل وافعل الواجبات التي تسبق الصلاة ثم صل ). انتهى كلامه رحمه الله.
*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

فائدة طيبة و إتماما هذه فتوى للشيخ عبد الكريم الخضير:
يقول: احتلمت وقمت قبل الإقامة بدقائق في صلاة الفجر فهل اغتسل علماً أنني إذا اغتسلت تفوتني الجماعة؟
اغتسل ولو فاتتك الجماعة، بل الجمهور على أنك تغتسل ولو فاتك الوقت، اغتسل ولو فاتك الوقت، تغتسل ولو فاتك الوقت، استيقظت قبل طلوع الشمس بربع ساعة مثلاً، إن اغتسلت فات الوقت طلعت الشمس، وإن لم تغتسل أدركت الوقت، نقول: اغتسل ولو خرج الوقت، هذا ما عليه الجمهور فضلاً عن الجماعة، المالكية عندهم الوقت أهم من الطهارة، يعتنون بالوقت أكثر من الطهارة، بينما الجمهور على العكس، ولذا قدم الإمام مالك في الموطأ باب وقوت الصلاة، وجماهير العلماء في مؤلفاتهم يقدمون الطهارة على الوقت.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال  صلى الله عليه وسلم : "من نزل منْزلا فقال: أعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من شر ما خلق، لم يضره شيء حتى يرحل من منْزله ذلك" رواه مسلم.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

الفوزان : الواجب التناصح بين المسلمين والتعاون على البر والتقوى والعمل بالعلم*


حذر معالي الشيخ صالح بن فوزان الفوزان، عضو هيئة كبار العلماء، وعضو اللجنة الدائمة للإفتاء،

من الانشغال في التكفير والتبديع وتتبع زلات العلماء والدعاة، محذراً بأنه لا يجوز الانشغال بها، ولا متابعة من يعمل بها، حاثاً طلاب العلم والمسلمين أن الواجب التناصح بين المسلمين، والتعاون على البر والتقوى، والعمل بالعلم، وأن لا ننشغل بالغيبة، لأن الغيبة كبيرة من كبائر الذنوب، ولا تصلح شيء، لما يترتب عليه تفريق المسلمين، مؤكداً معاليه من رأينا عليه خطأً أو نقصاً نناصحه إما بالكتابة له وإما بالمشافهة.

من موقع الشيخ*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال الإمام الذهبي رحمه الله تعالى في تذكرة الحفاظ : 

فرحم الله امرءا أقبل على شأنه ، وقصّر من لسانه ، وأقبل على تلاوة قرآنه ، وبكى على زمانه ، وأدمن النظر في الصحيحين ، وعبدَ اللهَ قبل أن يبغته الأجل .

المصدر : http://majles.alukah.net/t124052/#ixzz2nl1RfIlR

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


"دروس وعبر من تجربتي في السفر  " 


هذا الموضوع  كتبته بعد تجربتي في السفر بشهور قليلة عانيت فيها أيما معاناه تذوقت فيها الصبر والحنظل علي قصر المدة ولكنها تجربة من خاض في السفر عقودا  من الدهر  
وهذا من وجهة نظري أنا لا وجهة غيري وإن كان لا يخلوا أحد من  شيء منها 


1-إجعل إعتمادك على الله أولا وآخرا 


2-لا تثق إلا بالله واعلم  أنه لا يضيعك إنه رؤوف رحيم


3-إصبر واحتسبك  فالغربة مرة  شديدة


4-لايعرفن أحد سرك


5-لا تشكون  لأحد أمرك فليس نافعك أحد واشكو أمرك لله


6-لا تجالس إلا المتقين ولا تأمن غيرهم وكن على حذر فإنهم خطاؤون  وكل بن آدم خطاء


7-ما حك جلدك مثل ظفرك :      فتول أنت جميع أمرك 
         وإذا قصدت لحاجة :          فاقصد لمعترف بقدرك


8- لا تنزل ضيفا على أحد مهما كلفك الأمر إلا في الضرورة القصوى وليكن ذا أدب وشهامة وخلق فيستحي منك ولا يعيرك بعدها


9-جالس المحترم المؤدب  وكن خفيفا جدا فقد يضجر


10-لا تتعجل فليست الأمور تسير على مرادك دائما


11-أطلب حاجتك من الله وكن عزبز النفس


12-أمورك ستقضى إن شاء الله  ولكن تحتاج لقليل من الصبر فاستعن بالله


13-لاتحسبن أن الدنيا ستفتح لك  أحضانها عند سفرك فينتظرك ما الله به عليم فاصبر فإنها جبلت على الكدر


14- إحذر كل الحذر من أن تأمن من  لا تعرفه فستجد في الناس أخلاقا عجيبة يشيب منها رأسك 


15- ليس كل من شكى لك همه  تخبره بما عندك كن ثقيلا


16-أكثر من الدعاء والإلحاح على الله الملك  فإنه حيي كريم 


17-لا يو قعنك أحد بكلام فيه ضرر دينك ودنياك "إسمع واسكت"


18-لا تظن أن كل الناس  يبغي لك الخير فأنت في غربه ،فالناس ترجوا         مصالحها   ففيهم الأحقاد  والحسد  إلا من رحم الله


19-كن حسن الأخلاق ولا تخسر أحدا  فالدنيا دوارة" ومن لا تحتاج اليوم وجهه      
     ستحتاج غدا قفاه"


20-لا تدخل غمار موضوع تكسب فيه الأعداء وكن حياديا ولا تخسر أحدا إلا أن يكون بيان الحق لازم


21-إذا خالطت الجهال فأنصت تزدد حلما   وإذا خالطت العلماء فأنصت تزدد علما


22-لو استطعت أن تنشغل بالعلم أو العبادة أو ما ينفعك في دينك فافعل فهو أحسن من الناس


23-إحفظ أمتعتك لا يعبث بها العابثون ودعك من الحشمة  والاستحياء فقد يفسدونها فينتج عن ذلك شر كبير  وعداوة وأنت في غنى عن ذلك 


24- إجعل حدود في التعامل مع الغير


25- لا تبع أحدا أو تغدر به لمصلحتك فربك يمهل ولا يهمل  وستفضح دنيا وأخرى " إن ربك لبالمرصاد"


26-لا تتفاني في مهاجمة شيء أيا كان  فينتج من ذلك تيار مضاد مدافع فتدخل غمار معارك أنت في غنى عنها ( من المعقولات طبعا)


27-الناس يحبون صاحب العلم والخلق  وإن كان حافظا للقرآن فكرامة ما بعدها كرامة  فكنه


28-لا تنس قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " عليك بحسن الخلق وطول الصمت فوالذي نفسي بيده ما تجمل الخلائق بمثلهما"صحيح الجامع


29-لو استطعت أن تأتي بكتاب  صيد الخاطر لابن الجوزي فافعل فلنعم المعين في السفر هو


30- لا تعطين أذنك لكل أحد ولا تسلم قلبك وعقلك لكل أحد يلعب فيه  ويضع فيه ما يشاء  كن عاقلا


31-لا تصدق كل ما يقال لك فللناس أهداف ومآرب


32- إعلم أنك في السفر مسكين ولست بحامي حماها ولا باري قوسها  فسلم نفسك تسلم 


33-لا تعرض نفسك لما لاتطيقه  وخذ ما تستطيع 
إذا لم تستطع شيئا فدعه  :   وجاوزه إلى ما تستطيع


34-إحذر الإندفاع والقرارات غير المنضبطة فلن يرحمك أحد ولن يقف بجوارك أحد "غالبا"


35-إعلم أنك في السفر في دنيا الغاب فكن على حذر


36-لا تحسبن أنك في السفر ستتنعم فافترض الأسوأ حتى إذا جاءت البلية  كنت مهيأ فلا تنكسر ويهون عليك الخطب


37=تعلم من أهل  الحكمة والخبرة  بالدنيا وتقلباتها  واستفد منهم واسمع واسكت لتستفد فليس عندك ما تعطيه 


وخاتمة 


38- تعرف إلى الله في الرخاء يعرفك في الشدة


39- واعلم أننا ما تركنا  ديارنا إلا  لنوسع على أنفسنا وعيالنا ولا نحتاج لأحد ونرفع عن أنفسنا ذل السؤال فلا تنس آخرتك وتنشغل بالدنيا عن الآخرة 


فقد قال الله " من كان  يريد حرث  الآخرة نزد له في حرثه ومن كان يريد حرث الدنيا نؤته منها وما له في الآخرة من نصيب " فلا تنسى ربك فتنسى


40- أد ما عليك من حق الله  وحد ربك واعبده  واجعل اعتمادك عليه وحده فليس نافعك غيره  هو وحده سبحانه " أليس الله بكاف عبده " ولقد هددني كفيلي السابق في المدينة بأن يفعل ويفعل ووو  فدعوت الله في مسجد الرسول وبكيت بين يديه فكفانيه وألبسه المرض حتى إنه ليستعطفني ويتلطف بي وفعل كل ما أريد وكلمني بكل رفق ولين وأدب بعدما سبني وآذاني  وما كان هذا إلا لما لجأت إلى الله الملك الحق "أليس الله بكاف عبده"لا تنساها أبدا


41-إذا سألت فاسأل الله وإذا استعنت فاستعن بالله 


ومعذرة على ما قصرت أو أسأت  في معنى أو حرف فالكمال لله 


والحمد لله رب العالمين 


12  صباحا   15- صفر - 1435


أبو خزيمة المصري  العلا  المدينة المنورة  السعودية

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال بن الجوزيفي صيد الخاطر

]فصل: لا ينال لذة المعاصي إلا سكران الغفلة

لا ينال لذة المعاصي إلا سكران الغفلة، فأما المؤمن، فإنه لا يلتذ؛ لأنه عند التذاذه يقف بإزائه علم التحريم، وحذر العقوبة. فإن قويت معرفته، رأى بعين علمه قرب الناهي، فيتنغص عيشه في حال التذاذه.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال بن الجوزي في صيد الخاطر
إذا صح قصد العالم، استراح من كلف التكلف. فإن كثيرًا من العلماء يأنفون من قول: لا أدري، فيحفظون بالفتوى جاههم عند الناس، لئلا يقال: جهلوا الجواب، وإن كانوا على غير يقين مما قالوا، وهذا نهاية الخذلان.
 وقد روي عن مالك بن أنس: أن رجلًا سأله عن مسأله، فقال: لا أدري! فقال: سافرت البلدان إليك! فقال: ارجع إلى بلدك، وقل: سألت مالكًا، فقال: لا أدري. فانظر إلى دين هذا الشخص وعقله، كيف استراح من الكلفة، وسلم عند الله رضي الله عنه.
 ثم إن كان المقصود الجاه عندهم، فقلوبهم بيد غيرهم.
والله، لقد رأيت من يكثر الصلاة والصوم والصمت، ويتخشع في نفسه ولباسه، والقلوب تنبو عنه، وقدره في النفوس ليس بذاك!
ورأيت من يلبس فاخر الثياب، وليس له كبير نفل، ولا تخشع، والقلوب تتهافت على محبته، فتدبرت السبب، فوجدته السريرة. كما روي عن أنس بن مالك: أنه لم يكن له كبير عمل من صلاة وصوم؛ وإنما كانت له سريرة.
فمن أصلح سريرته، فاح عبير فضله، وعبقت القلوب بنشر طيبه، فالله الله في السرائر، فإنه ما ينفع مع فسادها صلاح ظاهر.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال بن الجوزي في صيد الخاطر

رأيت الاشتغال بالفقه وسماع الحديث لا يكاد يكفي في صلاح القلب؛ إلا أن يمزج بالرقائق،والنظر في سير السلف الصالحين.
فأما مجرد العلم بالحلال والحرام، فليس له كبير عمل في رقة القلب؛ وإنما ترق القلوب بذكر رقائق الأحديث، وأخبار السلف الصالحين؛ لأنهم تناولا مقصود النقل، وخرجوا عن صور الأفعال المأمور بها إلى ذوق معانيها والمراد بها. وما أخبرتك بهذا إلا بعد معالجة وذوق، لأني وجدت جمهور المحدثين وطلاب الحديث همة أحدهم في الحديث العالي، وتكثير الأجزاء، وجمهور الفقهاء في علوم الجدل، وما يغالب به الخصم. وكيف يرق القلب مع هذه الأشياء؟!

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*ولكن..لماذا بنو أمية تحديداً ؟


**يقول الحافظ "ابن كثير" – عليه الرحمة – : " كانت سوق الجهاد قائمة في بني أمية ، ليس لهم شغل إلا ذلك، وقد أذلوا


الكفر وأهله ، وامتلأت قلوب المشركين من المسلمين رعباً، لا يتوجه المسلمون إلى قطرٌ من الأقطار إلا أخذوه " اهــ** .*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*وقال غيره: "ولا يُعلم لعائلة حكمت كان لها فضل على بني الإنسان مثل عائلة بني أمية ! فلبني أمية أيادٍ بيضاء على أمة الإسلام منذ فجر الدعوة وحتى يوم القيامة ، فعثمان بن عفان الأموي هو الذي جمع القرآن، وأم المؤمنين الأموية " أم حبيبة بنت أبي سفيان " – رضي الله عنها** -* *يكفيها ما نقلت لنا من سنن الرسول ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ ، ومعاوية بن أبي سفيان الأموي هو الذي كتب الوحي من صدر رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ ، وعبد الله بن سعيد بن العاص بن أمية كان أحد شهداء بدر الثلاثة عشر، ويزيد بن أبي سفيان الأموي هو فاتح لبنان وقائد جيوش الشام، ويزيد بن معاوية الأموي هو قائد أول جيش يغزو القسطنطينية (مدينة قيصر**)**، وقد قال النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ : (** أول جيش من أمتي يغزون مدينة قيصر مغفور لهم**)[البخاري]* *، وبني أمية فيهم خالد بن يزيد الأموي مكتشف علم الكيمياء، وبني أمية فيهم فاتح الشمال الإفريقي عقبة بن نافع الأموي - رحمه الله** -**، وبني أمية فيهم عمر بن عبد العزيز الأموي، وقبة الصخرة بناها عبد الملك بن مروان الأموي، والأندلس فتحها الأمويون، وأرمينيا، وأذربيجان، وجورجيا فُتحت على أيدٍ أموية، وتركيا فتحها الأمويون، وأفغانستان، وباكستان، والهند، وأوزباكستان، وتركمانستان، وكازخستان كلها دخلت في الإسلام على ظهور خيول أموية، وحمل بنو أمية الإسلام إلى أوربا، فالأندلس فتحها الأمويون، وجنوب فرنسا أصبحت أرضاً إسلامية فقط في زمن مجاهدي بني أمية، وأنقذ عبد الرحمن الداخل الأموي الأندلس من الدمار، وكان عبد الرحمن الناصر الأموي من أعظم ملوك الأرض، ونشر بنو أمية رسلهم في أصقاع الأرض يدعون الناس الى دين الله، فوصلت رسل الأمويين إلى الصينيين الذين أسموهم بـ ( أصحاب الملابس البيضاء )، وفي عهد بني أمية أنتشر العلم وساد العدل أرجاء الخلافة، وبدأ جمع الحديث النبوي في حكم بني أمية، وبنو أمية هم الذين عربوا الدواوين، وهم الذين صكوا العملة الإسلامية، وهم أول من بنى أسطول إسلامي في التاريخ، ووصلت الخلافة الإسلامية في عهد الوليد بن عبد الملك الأموي إلى أكبر أتساع لها في تاريخ الإسلام، فكان الآذان في عهد بني أمية يرفع في جبال الهملايا في الصين، وفي أدغال أفريقيا السوداء، وفي أحراش الهند، وعند حصون القسطنطينية، وعند أبواب باريس، وفي مرتفعات البرتغال، وعلى شواطئ بحر الظلمات، وعند سهول جورجبا، وعند سواحل قبرص ترفف على قلاع تلك البلدان رايات بيضاء مكتوبٌ عليها ( لا اله إلا الله، محمدٌ رسول الله* *)**، هي رايات بني أمية، فجزاهم الله خيراً لما قدموه للإسلام والمسلمين**.
**وأظن الآن أصبحت الصورة واضحة لماذا الطعن في بني أمية خاصة،*

المصدر : http://majles.alukah.net/t124172/#ixzz2nz88K9UK

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

لاتجد حلاوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا..

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قوله تعالى : (أرأيت من اتخذ إلهه هواه)[الجاثية:23] . قال ابن كثير - رحمه الله - في تفسير هذه الآية أي : مهما استحسن من شيء ورآه حسنا في هوى نفسه كان دينه ومذهبه.أهـ
قلت: اتحدى الليبراليين ان يقولون ان هذا الوصف يخالف حالهم...

المصدر : http://majles.alukah.net/t86061/#ixzz2oBcJepg7

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال الصحفي والكاتب المخضرم انيس منصور رحمه الله: 
وفي هذه الأيام تنشر الصحف والمجلات الإنجليزية ظاهرة جديدة وهي ان المرأة تريد ان تعود إلى البيت.. فلم تسعدها المساواة. تريد ان تكون أما.. أن تكون زوجة طول الوقت. فخروج المرأة من البيت جعل البيت مسكناً. وهي تريد ان تعيد الدفء والحنان والحب والاحتواء والاحضان الدافئة إلى الابناء. لقد تعبت المرأة الانجليزية. لم تعد أماً ولا زوجة ولا عشيقة. إنها تريد الأمومة الكاملة ولكن..
ولكن المرأة المصرية لا بد ان تشرب المر وتتعذب سنوات قبل أن تحلم بالعودة إلى البيت... لقد خرجت ولن تعود اليوم.. ولكنها سنوات ولا بد ان تعود!

المصدر: صحيفة الشرق الاوسط العدد 11421 اليوم السبت الموافق 20/3/1431هـ 6/3/2010م

المصدر : http://majles.alukah.net/t86061-63/#ixzz2oBmzXZPM

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال بن الجوزي رحمه الله:

فصل: من أحب تصفية الأحوال.
من أحب تصفية الأحوال1، فليجتهد في تصفية الأعمال، قال الله عز وجل: {وَأَلَّوِ اسْتَقَامُوا عَلَى الطَّرِيقَةِ لَأَسْقَيْنَاهُ  مْ مَاءً غَدَقًا} "الجن:19".
وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيما يروي، عن ربه عز وجل: "لو أنَّ عبادي أطاعوني، لسقيتهم المطر بالليل، وأطلعت عليهم الشمس بالنهار، ولم أسمعهم صوت الرعد" 2.
وقال صلى الله عليه سلم: "البِرُّ لا يَبْلَى، والإثْمُ لا يُنْسَى، والديان لا ينام، وكما تدين تدان" 3.
وقال أبو سليمان الداراني4: من صَفَّى، صُفِّيَ له، ومن كدر، كدر عليه، ومن أحسن في ليله، كوفئ في نهاره، ومن أحسن في نهاره، كوفئ في ليله.
وكان شيخ يدور في المجالس ويقول: من سره أن تدوم له العافية، فليتق الله -عز وجل.
وكان الفضيل بن عياض5 يقول: إني لأعصي الله، فأعرف ذلك في خلق دابتي وجاريتي.
29 واعلم -وفقك الله- أنه لا يحس بضربةٍ مبنج6؛ وإنما يعرف الزيادة من النقصان المحاسب لنفسه.1 الأحوال: أحوال النفس.
2 رواه أحمد "2/ 359" والحاكم "4/ 256" وفي سنده صدقة بن موسى، قال الذهبي: ضعفوه ضعيف.
3 رواه عبد الرازق "20262" مرسلًا عن أبي قلابة، وأحمد في الزهد ص "100" وابن أبي شيبة "34569" موقوفًا على أبي الدرداء ضعيف.
4 عبد الرحمن بن أحمد بن عطية العنسي المذحجي، زاهد مشهور، من أهل داريا بغوطة دمشق، وتوفي ببلده سنة "215هـ".
5 أبو علي التميمي الخراساني "105-187هـ" الإمام العابد الزاهد، شيخ الحرم المكي.
6 مبنّج: خدر بالبنج، وهو نبات مخدر من الفصيلة الباذنجانية.


المصدر : http://majles.alukah.net/t124201/#ixzz2oBnt8w5f

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

وعن علاقة أتاتورك بالاتحاديين ونظرتهم له , يصف لنا (فالح رفق) صديق مصطفى كمال ذلك بقوله: كان مصطفى كمال بالنسبة للاتحاديين سكيرا لأنه يشرب, وانتهازيا لأنه كان دائم النقد بين أصدقائه للأوضاع القائمة، وساقطا من الناحية الأخلاقية لكونه مغرما باللهو والمجون، ومع أن له قيمة من الناحية العسكرية إلا انه شره للشهرة لا يشبعه أي شيء.

المصدر : http://majles.alukah.net/t86061-63/#ixzz2oBoAj5ip

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

بعد حبك المؤامرة جيدا, وبتكليف من جمعية الاتحاد والترقي, تم تكوين لجنة لإبلاغ خليفة المسلمين عبد الحميد الثاني بقرار خلعه, وبعد تنازل السلطان عن الخلافة أصبحت كل الأمور بيد حزب الاتحاد والترقي, الذي كانت له خيانات كثيرة بقيادة أتاتورك, أعظمها وأشدها خيانته بتسليم فلسطين لليهود, حيث استعرض الباحث أكثر من تسعة أدلة وبراهين على ذلك في بداية الفصل الرابع من الدراسة.
ورغم تنازل السلطان عن الحكم واعتزاله, وانتخاب مصطفى كمال أتاتورك أول رئيس لتركيا بعد ان أصبحت جمهورية, إلا أن أتاتورك خشي من بقاء السلطان عبد الحميد في البلاد بما له تأثير على الناس, كأعلى رجل دين في البلاد, فاستصدر قرارا من الجمعية الوطنية في 3/آذار/1924م بإلغاء الخلافة العثمانية الإسلامية, وإخراج الخليفة من البلاد, وهو بذلك ينفذ مخططا مرسوما له في المعاهدات التي عقدت مع الدول الغربية تحت مسمى معاهدة لوزان, والتي كان أبرز بنودها :
1- قطع كل صلة لتركيا بالإسلام .
2- إلغاء الخلافة الإسلامية إلغاءً تاماً.
3- إخراج الخليفة وأنصار الخلافة والإسلام من البلاد ومصادرة أموال الخليفة.
4- اتخاذ دستور مدني بدلاً من دستور تركيا القديم.
وبفصل الدين عن الدولة, وتبني العلمانية المعادية للإسلام أتم أتاتورك المخطط الغربي, ثم أتبع ذلك بإجراءات كثيرة لمحاصرة البقية الباقية من أثر الإسلام في تركيا, فألغى وزارة الأوقاف, وأغلق المساجد, واستبدل قوانين الشريعة الإسلامية بقانون وضعي سويسري, وإلغاء الحجاب للمرأة, وإضفاء الطابع الأوربي بشكل عام على الحياة في تركيا .......الخ.

المصدر : http://majles.alukah.net/t86061-63/#ixzz2oBodNT4R

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال الشيخ صالح آل الشيخ في المنهجية في طلب العلم الفقه

الفقه تبتدئ بعمدة الفقه لا بن قدامة رحمه الله ومن لم يكن في هذه البلاد يبتدئ بأي متن من المتون الفقهية من أي مذهب لكن مذهب الحنابلة هو أقل المذاهب مخالفة أو أقل المذاهب مسائل مرجوحة فإنّ المسائل المرجوحة مثلا في زاد المستقنع قليلة وأكثره راجح المقصود تأخذ متن مثل عمدة الفقه تأخذه وتضبط مسائل كل باب مثلا تمر على باب المياه فتمر عليه مرة سريعة فتعرف تقسيمه في الباب، وش بدأ؟ وش انتهى؟ ما مسائله؟ ثم بعد ذلك تبدأ على معلم هذا لابد منه إذا لم يتيسر تقرأه على نفسك أو تقول والله إنّي رجل تقدمت بي الأمور يشار إليّ بالبنان مدرس صعب عليّ أن أحضر على شيخ أونحو ذلك، بل تقرأ وتسأل عما أشكل عليك.
كيف يقرأ الفقه؟ هذا سؤال مهم كثيرون يقرؤون الفقه ولا يعرفون كيف يقرأون، الفقه ليس كالتوحيد فالتوحيد تصور مسائله سهل مسائل الصفات فيها إثبات فيها تأويل تأولوا العلو إلى كذا إلى علو القدر علو القهر تأولوا الاستواء إلى كذا تصورها واضح لكن الفقه تصوره ليس بالواضح فهم صور المسائل لئلا تشتبه بمسائل أخر سيحتاج منك درس الفقه إلى أناة، أولا تتعامل مع هذا المختصر بالسؤال والجواب كيف؟ تقول مثلا المياه ثلاثة أقسام تأتي تخاطب الشرح كم أقسام المياه تقول: أقسام المياه ثلاثة الأول: هو الطهور، ما تعريفه؟ يأتي تلاحظ أنك في هذه الأسئلة إذا مرنت يكون الجواب بعد سؤاله ما تعريفه هو الماء الباقي على أصل خلقته أو كما يقول غيره هو الطاهر في نفسه المطهر لغيره، إذًا سألت وهو أجاب تعاملت مع كتاب الفقه كأنه معلم تسأل أنت وهو يجيب إذا أتى احتراز أو شرط تسأل بالأسئلة المناسبة تقول مثلا إذا قال الماء الباقي على أصل خلقته تسأل تقول مطلقا وهو يجيبك يذكر لك الحالات هل خالطه ممازج أم غير ممازج ...الخ تبدأ أنت تسأل وتقسم والعلم في الفقه إنما هو بشيئين هما أولا: بالتصور ثانيا: بالتقاسيم أنفع شيء لك في الفقه التقسيم تقول هذه تنقسم إلى كذا وكذا الأشياء العارضة على الماء الباقية على أصل خلقتها قسمين ممازجة وغير ممازجة، طيب، مَثِّل للممازجة وغير الممازجة؟ كذا وكذا الشارح يمثل لك ابن قدامة في العمدة، لا تهتم في درس الفقه بالراجح بالدليل لا لأنه ما يراد منك أن تكون مفتيا أنت الآن متعلم يراد من درسك الفقه أن تتصور المسائل الفقهية وتفهم تعبير أهل العلم في الفقه مثلا: مختصر الزاد، الزاد تعرفونه صغير إنّه يحوي ثلاثين ألف مسألة كيف كل واحدة نعرفها بدليلها والراجح والمرجوح منها، نكون أمضينا وما فهمنا الزاد ولذلك الآن قليل من شرح الزاد من العلماء لأن الطريقة التي يستعملها العلماء سابقا في الشرح والتي نفعت الطلاب وأخرجتهم أهل علم ليست هي الموجودة الآن تفصيلات وتعليلات يطول الكلام في مسألة واحدة ولا يراد من طالب العلم أن يتصور في المسألة كل ما قيل عنها إنّما تتصور المسألة وحكمها بناء على هذا المذهب إذا انتهيت من القسم الأول من أقسام المياه تغلق الكتاب وبنفس الطريقة تأتي تعيد هذا القسم وتشرحه تلاحظ إذا كان فهمك مشرقا تلحظ من نفسك وإذا كان فهمك مغربا فتلحظ من نفسك وشتان بين مشرق ومغرب.
سارت مشرقة وسرت مغربا
شتان بين مشرق ومغرب
تعيد تسأل أهل العلم المعلم الذي يعلمك في المسائل التي يعلم أن الفتوى بخلاف ما ذكر في هذا المتن المعلم الرباني يذكرك بها يقول: هذا والفتوى على خلافه، القول الراجح هو كذا ليس القول الراجح في كلّ مسألة بما يترجح للمعلم، لا يكن القول الرّاجح بما عليه المفتون الذين يفتون من أهل العلم الكبار يربطك بين كتاب الفقه وبين الفتوى يجعل فيه الصّلة بينك وبين هذا وهذا كان أهل العلم عندنا يذكرون في تدريس الزاد الأشياء التالية يذكرون.
أولا: صورة المسألة حكمها، بناء على ما ذكره صاحب الكتاب.
هل لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية أو تلميذه ابن القيم أو أحد من أئمة الدعوة هل لهم اختيار مخالف لأنهم نخلوا المذهب فالمسائل المرجوحة بينوها نقول مثلا في المياه ثلاثة أقسام يقول لك المعلم واختار الشيخ تقي الدين شيخ الإسلام أنّ المياه قسمان، لا تحتاج تفصيل في كل مسألة ولا تعليق المعلم يحتاج إلى معرفة ما عليه الفتوى فيقول لك يفتي الشيخ الفلاني مثلا يفتي سماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز حفظه الله في المسألة بكذا يربطك هذا الذي تحتاجه أما نأتي عند مسألة نقول دليلها كذا واستدلوا لها بكذا وهذا الدليل أخرجه فلان وفلان وفيه الراوي الفلاني فيه علة ولا يصح الاستدلال والقول مرجوح والصواب قول الشعبي وإسحاق والشافعي، هذا في المسائل ما يحتاج لكن طالب العلم الذي يعرف هذه المسائل ويتحملها يقرأها في الكتب المطولة ليس كل كتاب قرأت منه أو حضرت آتي وأعطيك المعلومات فمعناه أنّي أستعرض ما قرأت هذه ليست طريقة أهل العلم إنما طريقة أهل العلم أن يعطيك ما ينفعك هكذا في سائر أبواب الفقه كل باب تمر عليه بهذه الطريقة إذا ضبطت المسائل بتصورات تأتي أنت مع مرور الزمن تكون القاعدة قد بنيت المسألة هذه مرجوحة راجحة دليلها القول المخالف تنبني معك مع الزمن يأتي كل ركن في مكانه الصحيح تنبني يبدأ البنيان معك يرتفع يرتفع وتتصور المسائل في البداية يكون عشرة في المائة فأهمها فأهم أدلتها تصورت المسائل بعد سنة تلاحظ أنها خمسة عشر في المائة بعد سنتين تكون عشرين وهكذا مع الزمن أما الطريقة الموجودة اليوم يأتي طالب العلم عنده في مسألة تفصيل ساعة تسأله في مسائل أخرى في الفقه ما عنده علم بها هذا خلل في طلب العلم شمولية ثم بعد ذلك تبدأ تنمي حتى يكبر.

المصدر : http://majles.alukah.net/t124204/#ixzz2oCPognzJ

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال الننوي في المجموع:

*(فرع) في مذاهب العلماء في غسل الجمعة*
مذهبنا انه سنة ليس بواجب يعصي بتركه بل له حكم سائر المندوبات وبهذا قال مالك وابو حنيفة وأحمد وجماهير العلماء من الصحابة والتابعين ومن بعدهم.

وقال بعض اهل الظاهر هو فرض وحكاه ابن المنذر عن ابى هريرة رضى الله عنه وحكاه الخطابى وغيره عن الحسن البصري وعن رواية عن مالك واحتج لهم بحديث " غسل الجمعة واجب على كل محتلم " وبحديث " من جاء منكم الي الجمعة فليغتسل " وهما في الصحيحين كما بيناه.

واحتج اصحابنا والجمور علي عدم الوجوب بقوله من توضأ فبها ونعمت، ومن اغتسل فالغسل أفصل وفيه دليلان على عدم الوجوب:
(احدهما) قوله صلي الله عليه وسلم " فبها " وعلى كل قول مما سبق في تفسيره تحصل الدلالة 
(والثانى) قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم " فالغسل افضل " والاصل في افعل التفضيل ان يدخل على مشتركين في الفضل يرجح أحدهما فيه 
وبحديث أبي هريرة أن رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم قال " من توضأ فاحسن الوضوء ثم أتي الجمعة فدنى واستمع وانصت غفر له ما بينه وبين الجمعة وزيادة ثلاثة أيام " رواه مسلم وغيره

وبحديث أبى هريرة قال " بينما عمر بن الخطاب يخطب الناس يوم الجمعة إذ دخل عثمان فاعرض عنه عمر فقال ما بال رجال يتأخرون بعد النداء فقال عثمان ما زدت حين سمعت النداء أن توضأت ثم أقبلت فقال عمر والوضوء أيضا ألم تسمعوا أن رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم يقول إذا جاء أحدكم إلي الجمعة فليغتسل " رواه البخاري ومسلم وهذا لفظ مسلم وفى رواية البخاري دخل رجل ولم يسم عثمان وموضع الدلالة أن عمر وعثمان ومن حضر الجمعة وهم الجم الغفير اقروا عثمان علي ترك الغسل ولم يأمروه بالرجوع له ولو كان واجبا لم يتركه ولم يتركوا أمره بالرجوع له قال بعض الظاهرية لا يتحرينه

(وقوله) والوضوء أيضا منصوب علي المصدر أي وتوضأت الوضوء أيضا
وبحديث عائشة قالت " كان الناس ينتابون الجمعة من منازلهم ومن العوالي فيأتون في العباء ويصيبهم الغبار فيخرج منهم الريح فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لو أنكم تطهرتم ليؤمكم هذا " رواه البخاري ومسلم 

وعن ابن عباس قال " غسل الجمعة ليس بواجب ولكنه أطهر وخير لمن اغتسل وسأخبركم كيف كان بدء الغسل فذكر نحو حديث عائشة " رواه أبو داود باسناد حسن

(والجواب) عما احتجوا به أنه محمول علي الاستحباب جمعا بين الادلة والله اعلم

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

سئل العثيمين
السؤال: ما حكم غسل الجمعة والتجمل لها؟ وهل هو عام للرجال والنساء؟ وما حكم الاغتسال قبلها بيوم أو يومين؟
الإجابة: هذه الأحكام خاصة بالرجل لكونه هو الذي يحضر الجمعة، وهو الذي يطلب منه التجمل عند الخروج، أما النساء فلا يشرع في حقهن ذلك، ولكن كل إنسان ينبغي له إذا وجد في بدنه وسخاً ينبغي له أن ينظفه، فإن ذلك من الأمور المحمودة التي ينبغي للإنسان أن لا يدعها.

وأما الاغتسال للجمعة قبلها بيوم أو يومين فلا ينفع؛ لأن الأحاديث الواردة في ذلك تخصه بيوم الجمعة، وهو ما بين طلوع الفجر أو طلوع الشمس إلى صلاة الجمعة، هذا هو محل الاغتسال الذي ينبغي أن يكون، وأما قبلها بيوم أو يومين فلا ينفع، ولا يجزئ عن غسل الجمعة.

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ 

مجموع فتاوى ورسائل الشيخ محمد صالح العثيمين - المجلد السادس عشر - كتاب صلاة الجمعة.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

الحمد لله وبعد 

جزاكم الله خيرا وسامحني فقد ضحكت لما قلت أغتاب قطة زوجتي وقلت مسألة؟ أبحثها . فتم والحمد لله 
وقد كان في خاطري معاني النصوص التي أتكلم بها ولكن آثرت أن أنقل النصوص كما هي إن وجدت إلى ذلك سبيلا ومنها
وفيه مرادك

في الحديث

- رأيت رجلا يصدر الناس عن رأيه ، لا يقول شيئا إلا صدروا عنه ، قلت : من هذا ؟ قالوا : [ هذا ] رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، قلت : عليك السلام يا رسول الله ، مرتين ، قال : لا تقل عليك السلام ؛ فإن عليك السلام تحية الميت ، قل : السلام عليك . قال : قلت : أنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟ قال : أنا رسول الله الذي إذا أصابك ضر فدعوته كشفه عنك ، وإن أصابك عام سنة فدعوته أنبتها لك ، وإذا كنت بأرض قفراء أو فلاة فضلت راحلتك فدعوته ردها عليك .

 قلت : اعهد إلي ، قال : لا تسبن أحدا . قال : فما سببت 



بعده حرا ولا عبدا ولا بعيرا ولا شاة

، قال : ولا تحقرن شيئا من المعروف ، وأن تكلم أخاك وأنت منبسط إليه وجهك إن ذلك من المعروف ، وارفع إزارك إلى نصف الساق ، فإن أبيت فإلى الكعبين ، وإياك وإسبال الإزار فإنها من المخيلة ، وإن الله لا يحب المخيلة ، وإن امرؤ شتمك وعيرك بما يعلم فيك فلا تعيره بما تعلم فيه فإنما وبال ذلك عليه 
الراوي: أبو جري الهجيمي المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: صحيح أبي داود - الصفحة أو الرقم: 4084
خلاصة الدرجة: صحيح


المصدر : http://majles.alukah.net/t111400/#ixzz2oD1aG9iY

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

الحمد لله وبعد 
إن اغتاب نفسه كان مجاهرا 

وفي الأثر رحم الله امرأ كف الغيبة عن نفسه 
فإن اغتبت نفسك أمام أحد هتكت سترها 

الثانية كان السلف يذمون العمل لا النفس 

وفي البخاري

*عن عائشة رضي الله عنها عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لا يقولن أحدكم خبثت نفسي ولكن ليقل لقست نفسي

قال الحافظ في الفتح
. قال الراغب : الخبث يطلق على الباطل في الاعتقاد ، والكذب في المقال ، والقبيح في الفعال . قلت : وعلى الحرام والصفات المذمومة القولية والفعلية 

قال الخطابي تبعا لأبي عبيد : لقست وخبثت بمعنى واحد . وإنما كره - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من ذلك اسم الخبث فاختار اللفظة السالمة من ذلك ، وكان من سنته تبديل الاسم القبيح بالحسن . وقال غيره : معنى لقست غثت بغين معجمة ثم مثلثة ، وهو يرجع أيضا إلى معنى خبيث ، وقيل معناه ساء خلقها ، وقيل : مالت به إلى الدعة . وقال ابن بطال : هو على معنى الأدب وليس على سبيل الإيجاب . وقد تقدم في الصلاة في الذي يعقد الشيطان على قافية رأسه فيصبح خبيث النفس . ونطق القرآن بهذه اللفظة فقال - تعالى - : ومثل كلمة خبيثة . قلت : لكن لم يرد ذلك إلا في معرض الذم ، فلا ينافي ذلك ما دل عليه حديث الباب من كراهة وصف الإنسان نفسه بذلك . وقد سبق لهذا عياض فقال : الفرق أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أخبر عن صفة شخص مذموم الحال فلم يمتنع إطلاق ذلك اللفظ عليه . وقال ابن أبي جمرة : النهي عن ذلك للندب ، والأمر بقوله لقست للندب أيضا ، فإن عبر بما يؤدي معناه كفى ، ولكن ترك الأولى 

الفوائد في الحديث
1-استحباب مجانبة الألفاظ القبيحة والأسماء ، والعدول إلى ما لا قبح فيه ، والخبث واللقس وإن كان المعنى المراد يتأدى بكل منهما لكن لفظ الخبث قبيح ويجمع أمورا زائدة على المراد ، بخلاف اللقس فإنه يختص بامتلاء المعدة
2-قال وفيه أن المرء يطلب الخير حتى بالفأل الحسن ، ويضيف الخير إلى نفسه ولو بنسبة ما ، ويدفع الشر عن نفسه مهما أمكن ، ويقطع الوصلة بينه وبين أهل الشر حتى في الألفاظ المشتركة .
3-قال : ويلتحق بهذا أن الضعيف إذا سئل عن حاله لا يقول لست بطيب بل يقول ضعيف ، ولا يخرج نفسه من الطيبين فيلحقها بالخبيثين . 

وفي الآداب الشرعية لابن مفلح
ليقل المرء لقست نفسي بدل خبثت في الصحيحين عن عائشة وسهل بن حنيف رضي الله عنهما مرفوعا { لا يقولن أحدكم خبثت نفسي ولكن ليقل لقست نفسي . } وهما بمعنى واحد ، وإنما كره لفظ الخبث وبشاعة الاسم ، ومعنى لقست عتت وقيل : ضاقت ، وإنما قال عليه السلام في الذي ينام عن الصلاة فأصبح خبيث النفس كسلان ; لأنه مخبر عن صفة غيره وعن شخص مبهم مذموم ذكره غير واحد ويتوجه أنه لبيان الجواز روى أحمد خبر عائشة وروى أبو داود بلفظ { لا يقولن أحدكم جاشت نفسي } . 

وهذا شرحه في مسلم 
2* باب كراهة قول الإنسان: خبثت نفسي
*حدّثنا أَبُو بَكْرِ بْنُ أَبِي شَيْبَةَ. حَدّثَنَا سُفْيَانُ بْنُ عُيَيْنَةَ. ح وَحَدّثَنَا أَبُو كُرَيْبٍ، مُحَمّدُ بْنُ الْعَلاَءِ. حَدّثَنَا أَبُو أُسَامَةَ. كِلاَهُمَا عَنْ هِشَامٍ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ، عَنْ عَائِشَةَ قَالَتْ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم: "لاَ يَقُولَنّ أَحَدُكُمْ: خَبُثَتْ نَفْسِي. وَلَكِنْ لِيَقُلْ: لَقِسَتْ نَفْسِي". هَذَا حَدِيثُ أَبِي كُرَيْبٍ. وَقَالَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ: عَنِ النّبِيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم. وَلَمْ يَذْكُرْ "لَكِنْ".
وحدّثناه أَبُو كُرَيْبٍ. حَدّثَنَا أَبُو مُعَاوِيَةَ، بِهَذَا الإِسْنَادِ.
وحدّثني أَبُو الطّاهِرِ وَ حَرْمَلَةُ. قَالاَ: أَخْبَرَنَا ابْنُ وَهْبٍ. أَخْبَرَنِي يُونُسُ عَنِ ابْنِ شِهَابٍ، عَنْ أَبِي أُمَامَةَ بْنِ سَهْلِ بْنِ حُنَيْفٍ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ أَنّ رَسُولَ اللّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالَ: "لاَ يَقُلْ أَحَدُكُمْ: خَبُثَتْ نَفْسِي. وَلْيَقُلْ: لَقِسَتْ نَفْسِي"
قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "لا يقولن أحدكم خبثت نفسي ولكن ليقل لقست نفسي" قال أبو عبيد وجميع أهل اللغة وغريب الحديث وغيرهم لقست وخبثت بمعنى واحد، وإنما كره لفظ الخبث لبشاعة الاسم وعلمهم الأدب في الألفاظ واستعمال حسنها وهجران خبيثها، قالوا: ومعنى لقست غثت. وقال ابن الأعرابي: معناه ضاقت. فإن قيل: فقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم في الذي ينام عن الصلاة فأصبح خبيث النفس كسلان. قال القاضي غيره: جوابه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مخبر هناك عن صفة غيره وعن شخص مبهم مذموم الحال لا يمتنع إطلاق هذا اللفظ عليه والله أعلم.

وقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لا تسبوا الديك فإنه يؤذن للصلاة

(حديث مرفوع) حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ الْعَزِيزِ بْنُ أَبِي سَلَمَةَ , عَنْ صَالِحِ بْنِ كَيْسَانَ ، عَنْ عُبَيْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ ، عَنْ زَيْدِ بْنِ خَالِدٍ ، قَالَ : قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " لا تَسُبُّوا الدِّيكَ ، فَإِنَّهُ يَدْعُو إِلَى الصَّلاةِ " ، وَقَالَ أَبُو دَاوُدَ مَرَّةً أُخْرَى : عَنْ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيزِ ، عَنْ صَالِحٍ ، عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ أَبِي قَتَادَةَ ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ ، وَهَذَا أَثْبَتُ عِنْدِي .
أبو داود الطيالسي

المصدر : http://majles.alukah.net/t111400/#ixzz2oD1y9gEW*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*ستبدي لك الأيام ما كنت جاهلاً=ويأتيك بالأخبار من لم تزود

ويأتيك بالأخبار من لم تبع له=بتاتاً ولم تضرب له وقت موعد

لعمرك ما الأيام إلا معارةٌ=فما اسطعت من معروفها فتزود

ولا خير في خيرٍ ترى الشر دونه=ولا نائلٍ يأتيك بعد التلدد

عن المرء لا تسأل وأبصر قرينه=فكل قرينٍ بالمقارَن يقتدي

لعمرك ما أدري و إني لواجل=أفي اليوم إقدام المنية أم غد ؟

فإن تك خلفي لا يفتها سواديا=و إن تك قدامي أجدها بمرصد

إذا أنت لم تنفع بودك أهله=و لم تنك بالبؤسى عدوك فابعد

لا يرهب ابن العم ما عشت صولتي=و لا أختني من صولةٍ المتهدد

و إني و إن أوعدته أو وعدته=لمختلفٌ إيعادي و منجز موعدي

معلقة طرفة بن العبد

http://www.darmm.com/vb/showthread.php?t=20247

*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

العجب من اعتماد الجهلة على قول الأخطل النصراني الكافر 
لما استوى بشر على العراق من غير سيف ولا دم مهراق


وهو القائل لعنه الله


ولست بصائم رمضان عمري - ولست بآكل لحم الاضاحي

ولست بزائـــــر بيتا عتيقــــا - بمكة ابتغي فيه صلاحي


ولست براكب عيسا بكـــــور - الى بطحاء مكة للنجاح

ولست بقائم كالعير ادعــــوا - مع الاصباح 'حي على الفلاح'

ولكني ساشربها شمـــــــولا - واسجد عند منبلج الصباح

الأخطل
يدل على الهوى المطلق منهم


المصدر : http://majles.alukah.net/t124169/#ixzz2oQioZzS7

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*قَالَ الْعَلَّامَةُ عَبْدُ الْقَادِرِ بْنِ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ بَدْرَانَ الْمُتَوَفَّى (1346 ه) فِي كِتَابِهِ ((الْمَدْخَلُ إِلَى مَذْهَبِ الْإِمَامِ أَحْمَدَ)):
((اعْلَمْ أَنَّ كَثِيرًا مِنَ النَّاسِ يَقْضُونَ السِّنِينَ الطِّوَالَ فِي تَعَلُّمِ الْعِلْمَ, بَلْ فِي عِلْمٍ وَاحِدٍ وَلَا يَحْصُلُونَ مِنْهُ عَلَى طَائِلٍ وَرُبَّمَا قَضَوْا أَعْمَارَهُمْ فِيهِ وَلمْ يَرْتَقُوا عَنْ دَرَجَةِ الْمُبْتَدِئِين  َ؛ وَإِنَّمَا يَكُونُ ذَلِكَ لِأَحَدِ أَمْرَيْنِ:
أَحَدُهُمَا: عَدَمُ الذَّكَاءِ الْفِطْرِيِّ وَانْتِفَاءُ الْإِدْرَاكِ التَّصَوُّرِيِّ وَهَذَا لَا كَلَامَ لَنَا فِيهِ وَلَا فِي عِلَاجِهِ.
وَالثَّانِي: الْجَهْلُ بِطُرُقِ التَّعْلِيمِ وَهَذَا قَدْ وَقَعَ فِيهِ غَالِبُ الْمُعَلِّمِينَ  , فَتَرَاهُمْ يَأْتِي إِلَيْهِمُ الطَّالِبُ الْمُبْتَدِئُ لِيَتَعَلَّمَ النَّحْوَ – مَثَلًا - فَيَشْغَلُونَهُ بِالْكَلَامِ عَلَى الْبَسْمَلَةِ, ثُمَّ عَلَى الْحَمْدَلَةِ أَيَّامًا, بَلْ شُهُورًا ليِوُهِمُوهُ سَعَةَ مَدَارِكَهُمْ, وَغَزَارَةَ عِلْمِهِمْ, ثُمَّ إِذَا قُدِّرَ لَهُ الْخَلَاصُ مِنْ ذَلِكَ أَخَذُوا يُلَقِّنُونَهُ مَتْنًا أَوْ شَرْحًا بِحَوَاشِيهِ وَحَوَاشِي حَوَاشِيهِ, وَيَحْشُرُونَ لَهُ خِلَافَ الْعُلَمَاءِ, وَيَشْغَلُونَهُ بِكَلَامِ مَنْ رَدَّ عَلَى الْقَائِلِ وَمَا أُجِيَبَ بِهِ عَنِ الرَّدِّ, وَلَا يَزَالُونَ يَضْرِبُونَ لَهُ عَلَى ذَلِكَ الْوَتَرِ حَتَّى يَرْتِكِزَ فِي ذِهْنِهِ أَنَّ نَوَالَ هَذَا الْفَنِّ مِنْ قَبِيلِ الصَّعْبِ الَّذِي لَا يَصِلُ إِلَيْهِ إِلَّا مَنْ أُوتِيَ الْوَلَايَةَ وَحَضَرَ مَجْلِسَ الْقُرْبِ وَالِاخْتِصَاصِ  ([1]))).
وَقَالَ أَيْضًا رَحِمَهُ اللهُ: وَحَيْثُ إِنَّ كِتَابِي هَذَا مَدْخَلٌ لِعِلْمِ الْفِقْهِ أَحْبَبْتُ أَنْ أَذْكُرَ مِنَ النَّصَائِحَ مَا يتَعَلَّقُ بِذَلِكَ الْعِلْمِ؛ فَأَقُولُ: لَا جَرَمَ أَنَّ النَّصِيحَةَ كَالْفَرْضِ وَخُصُوصًا عَلَى الْعُلَمَاءِ؛ فَالْوَاجِبُ الدِّينِيُّ عَلَى الْمُعَلِّمِ إِذَا أَرَادَ إِقْرَاءَ الْمُبْتَدِئِين  َ أَنْ يُقْرِئَهُمْ أَوَّلًا كَتَابَ ((أَخْصَرِ الْمُخْتَصَرَات  ِ)) أَوِ ((الْعُمْدَةِ)) للشَّيْخِ مَنْصُورٍ([2])؛ إِنْ كَانَ حَنْبَلِيًّا, أَوِ ((الْغَايَةِ)) لِأَبِي شُجَاعٍ([3]), إِنْ كَانَ شَافِعِيًّا, أَوِ ((الْعَشْمَاوِيَ  ّةِ([4]))), إِنْ كَانَ مَالِكِيًّا, أَوْ ((مِنْيَةِ الْمُصَلِّي([5]))), أَوْ ((نُورِ الْإِيضَاحِ([6]))), إِنْ كَانَ حَنَفِيًّا.
وَيَجِبُ عَلَيْهِ أَنْ يَشْرَحَ لَهُ الْمَتْنَ بِلَا زِيَادَةٍ وَلَا نُقْصَانَ؛ بِحَيْثُ يَفْهَمُ مَا اشْتَمَل عَلَيْهِ, ويَأْمُرُهُ أَنْ يُصَوِّرَ مَسَائِلَهُ فِي ذِهْنِهِ, وَلَا يَشْغَلُهُ مِمَّا زَادَ عَلَى ذَلِكَ([7])))

المصدر : http://majles.alukah.net/t124204/#ixzz2oa3F3y2Q*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

الشيخ الفاضل أحمد الزهراني-وفقه الله-: يقول: شيخنا-بارك الله فيكم ونفعنا بعلمكم-أنا بدأت أطلب العلم هذه الأيام وعمري فوق الأربعين، فبماذا تنصحني-أثابك الله-؟.

الجواب:
نسأل الله-جلَّ وعزَّ-له الثبات والإعانة، فيخلص لله-جلَّ وعز-ويجتهد ويثابر، فمن أخلص واستعان بالله-جلَّ وعز-أعانه وفهَّمه وألْهَمه وأرشده، وأعانه على كل ما هو مستغلق عليه، وليس ثمَّة ما يعيب.

فقد ذكر الإمام البخاري-رحمه الله-أنَّ أكثر الصحابة-أو كثير من الصحابة-طلبوا العلم وهم كبار، فلا ضير في هذا، يستعين، وعليه بِمَا ذكرنا من جمل الوصايا ويتدرَّج ويتعلَّم ويتفقَّه ولا حرج في هذا، بل هذا خير ومن يرد الله به خيرًا يفقهه في الدين.

نسأل الله أن يثبتنا وإياه على الحق[1].

الشيخ عبدالله البخاري حفظه الله

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

عليكم بكثرة الاستغفار ...
قال يونس بن عبيد : إنكم تستكثرون من الذنوب فاستكثروا من الاستغفار ، وإنَّ الرجل إذا أذنب ذنبا ثم رأى إلى جنبه استغفارا سرَّه مكانه . وعن مالك بن مغول قال : سمعت أبا يحيى يقول : شكوت إلى مجاهد الذنوب ، قال : أين أنت من الممحاة ؟ يعني الاستغفار .
فالاستغفار يمحو الذنوب ، ويطهر القلب ، وينزل الرحمة فالمهم هو أن تستغفر وأن تشعر بذنبك وتحس بالران على قلبك ، وتصر على أنه لابد أن يزول حتى تسير لربك ، راقب قلبك بعد كم استغفار بدأ يرق .
اللهم أعنا على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عباتك ..


المصدر : http://majles.alukah.net/t100837/#ixzz2ocdJqKHe

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

ومن هذا 
أني قرأت قراءة عابرة فاستوقفتني كلمة للزبيدي رحمه الله على الإحياء
باب آفات العلم وبيان علماء الآخرة وعلماء السوء
قال الزبيدي رحمه الله 
"وقد قيل ما ألبس الله عبدا لبسة أحسن من خشوع في سكينة"
ثم قال 
"أما التهافت في الكلام _قلت وفي الكتابة_والتشرف والاستغراق في الضحك،والحدة في الحركةوالنطق،فك  ل هذا من آثار البطر والأمن والغفلة عن عظيم عقاب الله. إلخ ماقال رحمه الله 
نسأل الله العظيم أن يرزقنا خشوع القلب والجوارح آمين

المصدر : http://majles.alukah.net/t110049/#ixzz2ocfwvU9w

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال الإمام مسلم رحمه الله تعالى في صحيحه :

323 - (1305) حَدَّثَنَا يَحْيَى بْنُ يَحْيَى، أَخْبَرَنَا حَفْصُ بْنُ غِيَاثٍ، عَنْ هِشَامٍ، عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ سِيرِينَ، عَنْ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ: «أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَتَى مِنًى، فَأَتَى الْجَمْرَةَ فَرَمَاهَا، ثُمَّ أَتَى مَنْزِلَهُ بِمِنًى وَنَحَرَ، ثُمَّ قَالَ لِلْحَلَّاقِ خُذْ وَأَشَارَ إِلَى جَانِبِهِ الْأَيْمَنِ، ثُمَّ الْأَيْسَرِ، ثُمَّ جَعَلَ يُعْطِيهِ النَّاسَ» .

324 - (1305) وحَدَّثَنَا أَبُو بَكْرِ بْنُ أَبِي شَيْبَةَ، وَابْنُ نُمَيْرٍ، وَأَبُو كُرَيْبٍ، قَالُوا: أَخْبَرَنَا حَفْصُ بْنُ غِيَاثٍ، عَنْ هِشَامٍ، بِهَذَا الْإِسْنَادِ، أَمَّا أَبُو بَكْرٍ فَقَالَ فِي رِوَايَتِهِ، لِلْحَلَّاقِ «هَا» وَأَشَارَ بِيَدِهِ إِلَى الْجَانِبِ الْأَيْمَنِ هَكَذَا، فَقَسَمَ شَعَرَهُ بَيْنَ مَنْ يَلِيهِ، قَالَ: ثُمَّ أَشَارَ إِلَى الْحَلَّاقِ وَإِلَى الْجَانِبِ الْأَيْسَرِ، فَحَلَقَهُ فَأَعْطَاهُ أُمَّ سُلَيْمٍ وَأَمَّا فِي رِوَايَةِ أَبِي كُرَيْبٍ قَالَ: فَبَدَأَ بِالشِّقِّ الْأَيْمَنِ، فَوَزَّعَهُ الشَّعَرَةَ وَالشَّعَرَتَيْ  نِ بَيْنَ النَّاسِ، ثُمَّ قَالَ: بِالْأَيْسَرِ فَصَنَعَ بِهِ مِثْلَ ذَلِكَ، ثُمَّ قَالَ: «هَا هُنَا» أَبُو طَلْحَةَ؟ فَدَفَعَهُ إِلَى أَبِي طَلْحَةَ .

325 - (1305) وحَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ الْمُثَنَّى، حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ الْأَعْلَى، حَدَّثَنَا هِشَامٌ، عَنْ مُحَمَّدٍ، عَنْ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ: " أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ رَمَى جَمْرَةَ الْعَقَبَةِ، ثُمَّ انْصَرَفَ إِلَى الْبُدْنِ فَنَحَرَهَا وَالْحَجَّامُ جَالِسٌ، وَقَالَ: بِيَدِهِ عَنْ رَأْسِهِ، فَحَلَقَ شِقَّهُ الْأَيْمَنَ فَقَسَمَهُ فِيمَنْ يَلِيهِ "، ثُمَّ قَالَ: «احْلِقِ الشِّقَّ الْآخَرَ» فَقَالَ: «أَيْنَ أَبُو طَلْحَةَ؟ فَأَعْطَاهُ إِيَّاهُ» .

326 - (1305) وحَدَّثَنَا ابْنُ أَبِي عُمَرَ، حَدَّثَنَا سُفْيَانُ، سَمِعْتُ هِشَامَ بْنَ حَسَّانَ، يُخْبِرُ عَنِ ابْنِ سِيرِينَ، عَنْ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ، قَالَ: «لَمَّا رَمَى رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ الْجَمْرَةَ وَنَحَرَ نُسُكَهُ وَحَلَقَنَاوَلَ الْحَالِقَ شِقَّهُ الْأَيْمَنَ فَحَلَقَهُ، ثُمَّ دَعَا أَبَا طَلْحَةَ الْأَنْصَارِيَّ فَأَعْطَاهُ إِيَّاهُ، ثُمَّ نَاوَلَهُ الشِّقَّ الْأَيْسَرَ»، فَقَالَ: «احْلِقْ فَحَلَقَهُ، فَأَعْطَاهُ أَبَا طَلْحَةَ»، فَقَالَ: «اقْسِمْهُ بَيْنَ النَّاسِ» اهـ .

وقال الإمام النووي رحمه الله تعالى : 

فيه استحباب البداءة بالشق الأيمن من رأس المحلوق وهو قول الجمهور كما في الفتح .

والحديث بوب عليه الإمام النووي رحمه الله تعالى كما في صحيح مسلم : 

بَابُ بَيَانِ أَنَّ السُّنَّةَ يَوْمَ النَّحْرِ أَنْ يَرْمِيَ، ثُمَّ يَنْحَرَ، ثُمَّ يَحْلِقَ وَالِابْتِدَاءِ فِي الْحَلْقِ بِالْجَانِبِ الْأَيْمَنِ مِنْ رَأْسِ الْمَحْلُوقِ .

وقال الإمام الترمذي رحمه الله في سننه فقال : باب ما جاء بأي جانب الرأس يبدأ في الحلق .

المصدر : http://majles.alukah.net/t124422/#ixzz2olVEjnSB

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*تَعَلَّمِ العلم واعمل ما استطعت به ......لا يلهينك عنه اللهو والجدلُ.


وعلم الناس واقصد نفعهم أبدا......... إياك إياك أَنْ يَعْتَادَكَ الْمَلَلُ 

الموضوع الأصلي: http://www.feqhweb.com/vb/t6463.html#ixzz2otWyhIIw*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*أن هناك سنة قد هجرت حال الأكل أو بعد الأكل عند إخوانه المسلمين "*
جاء في المسند من حديث *أنس رضي الله عنه  :*
( *أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم* *إذا أفطر عند قوم )*
*يعني إذا أكل شيئا عند قوم*
*( قال :* *أفطر عندكم الصائمون وأكل طعامَكم الأبرار وتنزلت عليكم الملائكة )*
*وفي رواية الطبراني :*
*( وصلَّت عليكم الملائكة )*
*أو يقول كما جاء عند مسلم من حديث* *عبد الله بن بسر  رضي الله عنه :*
*( اللهم بارك لهم فيما رزقتهم واغفر لهم وارحمهم )


وآخر (اللهم أطعم من أطعمنا واسق من سقانا)
*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

سئل الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله : 
يقع مشكلة بين بعض المصلين في المساجد حول الدفايات الكهربائية ووضعها أمام المصلين هل هذا حرام أو مكروه يتنزه عنه ؟ وهل الصلاة أمام النار محرمة أو مكروهة ؟ 
فأجاب بقوله :
" اختلف العلماء ورحمهم الله تعالى في الصلاة إلى النار : فمنهم من كرهها ، ومنهم من لم يكرهها ، والذين كرهوها عللوا ذلك بمشابهة عباد النار ، والمعروف أن عبدة النار يعبدون النار ذات اللهب ، أما ما ليس لهب فإن مقتضى التعليل أن لا تكره الصلاة إليها .
ثم إن الناس في حاجة إلى هذه الدفايات في أيام الشتاء للتدفئة ، فإن جعلوها خلفهم فاتت الفائدة منها أو قلت ، وإن جعلوها عن إيمانهم أو شمائلهم لم ينتفع بها إلا القليل منهم وهم الذين يلونها ، فلم يبق إلا أن تكون أمامهم ليتم انتفاعهم بها ، والقاعدة المعروفة عند أهل العلم أن المكروه تبيحه الحاجة .
ثم إن الدفايات في الغالب لا تكون أمام الإمام ، وإنما تكون أمام المأمومين ، وهذا يخفف أمرها ؛ لأن الإمام هو القدوة ، ولهذا كانت سترته سترة للمأموم " انتهى .
"مجموع فتاوى ورسائل ابن عثيمين" (12 / 340-341)

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

‏(إن الرد بمجرد الشتم والتهويل لا يعجز عنه أحد ،

والإنسان لو أنه يناظر المشركين وأهل الكتاب : لكان عليه أن يذكر من الحجة ما يبين به الحق الذي معه والباطل الذي معهم ، فقد قال الله عز وجل لنبيه صلي الله عليه وسلم : (ادع إلي سبيل ربك بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة وجادلهم بالتي هي أحسن)

وقال تعالي : (ولا تجادلوا أهل الكتاب إلا بالتي هي أحسن)

الفتاوي ج4 ص (186-187) 
==============================  ================
قلت(أبوخزيمة) ومن باب أولى الرحمة بالمخالف المسلم إلا إذا احتجنا الشدة

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

في مقدمة كتابه "دلائل النبوة" 1/47 ، يقول الإمام البيهقي رحمه الله ـ كلاماً نفيساً ـ :
" وعادتي في كتبي المصنفة في الأصول والفروع ـ الاقتصار من الأخبار على ما يصح منها دون ما لا يصح ،


أو التمييز بين ما يصح منها وما لا يصح ، ....

ومن وقف على تمييزي في كتبي بين صحيح الأخبار وسقيمها ، وساعده التوفيق ، علم صدقي فيما ذكرته ،


ومن لم ينعم النظر في ذلك ، ولم يساعده التوفيق ، فلا يغينه شرحي لذلك ـ وإن أكثرت ـ ولا إيضاحي له وإن بلغت ،،،

استفدت هذه الفائدة من أحد الفضلاء ، فأحببت نشرها لأحبتي لمن لم يطلع عليها . 		


,وهنا الموضوع بتتمته

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showth...95#post2040295

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

كثر قول (لا أدري) عند السلف ليس باعثها الجهل، وإنما حملهم عليها احتياج القول لفضل اجتهاد ونظر.

 وهذا هو ما غُفل عنها في زماننا؛ فكثرت الفتيا وقلت (لا أدري)؛ لأنهم ظنوا  أن مجرد استحضار جواب يغني عن(لا أدري) وأن (لا أدري) لا تُقال إلا مِن  جهل، وأن العلم أن تنظر في المسألة يوماً ويومين ثم تقول فيها !

 وليس كذلك.

 وكثير مما قال فيه الواحد من السلف: (لا أدري) = أحسب أنه قد كان معه فيه  من العلم ما لو كان مع رجل من الناس اليوم= لحسب نفسه فقيهاً بريء الذمة  إذا أفتى، أما هم = فما كانوا يرون ذاك الذي معهم يقوم بالفتيا.

أبو فهر: أحمد سالم. 

المصدر :  http://majles.alukah.net/t121446-5/#ixzz2qYuvpdw7

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

- قال الشيخ عبدالكريم الخضير حفظه الله في هذه المحاضرة: زرت الخميس الماضي مؤسسة الشيخ ابن   عثيمين رحمه الله تعالى فإذا كتب الشيخ رحمه الله التي في مكتبته لا   تتجاوز ألف مجلد فسألتهم هل نقّصتم شيئا عنها؟ قالوا: لا..
المصدر :  http://majles.alukah.net/t113441/#ixzz2qk2FYZxo

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

الآن بحمد الله أنا مستمع للشيخ على البث المباشر..وهذه بعض الفوائد منها:


- ذكر الشيخ حفظه الله تعالى أن كثرة الكتب عائقة عن التحصيل كما قاله ابن خلدون..رحمه الله
- مرة بحثت عن المجلد الخامس من كتاب فوجدت خمس نسخ من المجلد الأول..أي   اشتريت الكتاب خمس مرات !! بدون علم !! قال: فكثرة الكتب مضرة وخذوها من   مجرب. أذكر أن الشيخ حفظه الله سئل عام 1420هــ سئل في لقاء حواري: كم   كتبك؟قال: لا أدري لكن حول عشرين ألف إلى خمس وعشرين ألف كتاب !!
- قال الشيخ حفظه الله في هذه المحاضرة: زرت الخميس الماضي مؤسسة الشيخ ابن   عثيمين رحمه الله تعالى فإذا كتب الشيخ رحمه الله التي في مكتبته لا   تتجاوز ألف مجلد فسألتهم هل نقّصتم شيئا عنها؟ قالوا: لا..
- وسئل الشيخ عن: ماذا يعين على طلب العلم والإخلاص فيه؟ قال الشيخ وفقه   الله -لتواضعه- إن وجدت علاجا فأرشدنا إليه. وسئل عن الكتب المطبوعة للشيخ؟   فقال: حدثني القائم على المكتب العلمي أن المفرغات التي فرغت من الأشرطة   أنها فرغ أكثر من ألفي شريط في أربعة آلاف ورقة !!. وسئل: عن علاقة الشيخ   بفتح الباري؟ فقال: قرأته وفرغت من قراءته عام 1399هـ وعمري 25 سنة!. ذكر   الشيخ أنه في شرح التجريد في الإذاعة في خمسة عشر سنة ووصلنا الآن 245  حديث  !!. وسئل عن علاقته بالعلماء؟ فقال: أنا مقصر جدا مع العلماء وكم من  شيئ  مفيد في العلم والعمل ندمنا منه بعد رحيل ذاك الشيخ !!. 
- وسئل الشيخ حفظه الله في آخر اللقاء عن سؤال أضحكته كثيرا وهي: كيف   منهجيتكم في طلب العلم؟ قال الشيخ : هذا هو الذي نتكلم عنه في كل المحاضرة.
وبعد المحاضرة حصلت مداخلات من الشيخ العيسى مشرف الجمعية الفقهية.والشيخ سعد بن تركي الخثلان (عضو هيئة كبار العلماء).
حفظ الله جميع علماء المسلمين. 		 

المصدر :  http://majles.alukah.net/t113441/#ixzz2qk3kjfhH

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

وهناك أحد الأحبة الفضلاء -وهو أخونا عبدالله الرحيلي- حفظه الله  غرد ثلاثين تغريدة عن المحاضرة فيها ما ذكرتم وفيها ما لم تذكروه سأوردها لفائدتها:-مع تصرف يسير جدا-:

1- أول محاضرة في مرحلته الجامعية كانت للمفتي الحالي في  الفقه ؛ والشيخ    البراك درسه أسبوعين في التدمرية ثم أتمه غيره، مع إفادته  منهما بعد ذلك    كثيرا .
 
2- لما عين معيدا تفرغ لجرد المطولات لمدة سنتين لأجل  التهيؤ للتدريس، قبل    البدء بكتابة المجاستير، وكانت قراءته منوعة؛ لأن  العلم لا يؤخذ   بالتجزئة.

3- وصف أحمد أمين الشدة وعدم النظافة في الكتاتيب في وقته بأبشع الصفات، ثم     وصف المبالغة في الرغد في عهد ابنه، والنتيجة قال: حفظت القرآن ولم  يحفظ    ابني شيئا. 
 
4-تزوج الشيخ في الثانوي قال: وحصل من الراحة وتهيئة  الأمور ما لم يكن من    قبل، والزواج يربط من التفلت، وهذا الرابط معين على  التحصيل وليس بعائق .

5-في الصبح الذي يعقب ليلة زواجي ذهبت للدرس وكنت آخر الحلقة وتركني شيخي     أقرأ فلما تكرر مني التأخير مرتين تجاوزني ولم أقرأ فتأدبت بذلك. 
 
6-تعرفت على الشيخ صالح آلِ الشيخ مطلع القرن ١٤٠١ : جمعتنا به مجالس علمية     حافلة فيها من متين العلم ولطائفه الشيء الكثير ، وأفدت منه كثيرا .
 
7- قال عن صالح آل الشيخ: رغم أنه أصغر مني سنا وأحدث في الطلب إلا أنه جمع من العلم في مدة يسيرة ما لايجمعه غيره في عشرات السنين. 

8- قال عن صالح آل الشيخ : لا أعده من طلابي وإن كان قد قرأ علي في بيتي ؛ بل أعده من الأقران ، وبيني وبينه ٣ سنوات. 

9-طُلب من الوالد عدم التحاقي بالمعهد العلمي والدراسة في المدارس المتوسطة     لأن فيه المستقبل كما يزعمون، وكان من زملائي قبل المتوسط د.الجاسر   -وزير   التخطيط-
 
10-من اللطائف : قابلني الشيخ صالح الفوزان قبل التقدم للدراسات فسألني    سؤالا لطيفا : 'فتح الباري' هو متن وإلا شرح ؟ فقلت: أكمل العنوان وستعرف.
- ولا يدري الشيخ حفظه الله أني أقرأ الفتح على العلماء وأن عندي عمدة القارئ وبعض الشروح.

11- ليتني فعلت الاختصار والشرح بقدر الحاجة من غير استطراد كما كان شيخي سلطان الخضر ولو قيل لي: أعد شرحه على الرحبية لأعدت.
 
12- جرت عادتي أن أقرأ الأسئلة بنفسي ولا أترك أحدا يقرؤها دفعا لإحراجه وإحراجي .
 
13- ملازمة الشيوخ عشرين سنة من غير بذل ممن تأهل لذلك = لا أؤيده ؛ لإمكانه أخذ أصول الشيخ وقواعده ثم يستقل ، ويبذل العلم.
 
14-الفرق بين من يشار إليه بالعلم وبين زميله في الدراسة ولو كان أنبه منه    وأحفظ : أن هذا بذل وهذا ترك . والعلم يثبت بالبذل : تعليما أو تأليفا .
 
15-هناك مرحلة امتحان -وهو قلة الحضور عند الشيخ- ، وإذا تجاوزها الشيخ     أقبل الناس عليه ؛ بدأنا على الشيخ ابن باز أقل من عشرة، وابن جبرين كان     عنده واحد.
 
16- شاركت مع الشيخ ابن جبرين في دورات وأدركت أنه إذا شرع في الدرس لايمكن     أن يسكت من تلقاء نفسه حتى ينبهوه ، تلذذا بالعلم ، ومرد ذلك : الصدق  مع    الله.
 
17-اختصار الكتب المطولة، والتعليق على المختصرة من أنواع التحصيل..اختصره    بنفسك ولاتعتمد على مختصرات الناس ؛ ليكون علمك بما حذفت كعلمك بما   أثبتَّ.  
 
18- نسخ الكتاب بخط اليد أفضل من قراءته عشر مرات ، وقد نسخت كتبا ولا زلت أتصور ما كتبت إلى الآن .
 
19- شرح الشيخ الغديان واضح وكأنه ينقش في القلب ولا زلت أذكر فوائده وجمله     إلى الآن ، وقد قرأت عليه في الأصول والقواعد الفقهية، ولازمته سنتين     ونصف. 
 
20- أدركت شيوخا مكتبتهم دولاب أو دولابان ؛ لكن ما من كتاب إلا وعليه أثر قراءةوقد نظرت في مكتبة الشيخ ابن عثيمين الخميس الماضي: فلايصل مجموعها إلى ألف مجلد !
 
21- مطالبة المبتدئ بالتفقه من الكتاب والسنة رأسا = لا شك أنه تضييع ،     فلابد من البدء بالتفقه على متن معتمد في بلده تصورا ثم استدلالا له ثم     مقارنة بغيره.
 
22- الدراسة النظامية تمكن طالب العلم ما لا يستطيعه بدونها ، فكيف يعلم في     التعليم النظامي أو في المساجد وليس لديه ما يثبت أنه طالب علم؟
 
23-ذهب فهد السنيدي للشيخ السبيل يريد تسجيل برنامج 'صفحات من حياتي' فقال    له رحمه الله: الشي الظاهر اللي يعرفه الناس ماتبغونه والشي الخفي اللي    بيني وبين ربي ماني مطلعه.
 
24-ابتدأت في تفسير القرطبي ١٤١١ وانتهيت منه ١٤٣٣ ، وممن لازم في هذا     الدرس أكثر من ٢٠ سنة ولا زال يحضر في آخر : القاضي سليمان الحديثي . 
 
25-يقرأ عندي في الخرقي د.محمد بن حمود التويجري -وهو من أقراني-  ومن طلابي من أستفيد منهم أكثر مما يستفيدون مني.
 
26- فُرِّغ من دروسي أكثر من ألفي شريط فيما يقرب من ٤٠ ألف ورقة ؛ وهي     تحتاج إلى تأليف جديد، ومراجعتها أشق من التأليف ابتداء ، وكثير منه لا     يقبل النيابة.
 
27- سئل : كيف يخلص طالب العلم في طلبه؟ فقال: أولا إن وجدت طريقة فأرشدنا إليها . وهو هم يساور الطلاب كثير لا سيما النظامي.
 
28- يقال: حاولنا نخلص فعجزنا فهل نترك؟ الترك ليس بعلاج، لا تترك بل تابع وجاهد، وإذا علم الله منك صدق النية أعانك.
 
29- في بداية القراءة لايقرأ المطولات الشاقة بل يبدأ بالجوارش والكوامخ     -المشهيات- (تفسير ابن مبارك في شهر) و(شرح النووي في شهرين) ثم يصعد لما     هو أصعب (الفتح في سنتين)
 
30- كنت لا أرضى بالإعلان والتسجيل في دروسي ، ولم أسجل أو أعلن إلا في عام    ١٤١٦ ، وقد بدأت دروس المسجد عام٩٩  ثم توقفتْ بسبب الرسالة.
 

المصدر :  http://majles.alukah.net/t113441/#ixzz2qk4wesvO

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

وأنا أقرأ قراءة عابرة في مختصر نيل الأوطار ااشيخ المبارك فيصل آل مبارك رحمه الله  وجدت هذه فأحببت نشرها لجزالتها
الكلام لفيصل آل مبارك
  7- وَعَنْ حُذَيْفَةَ بْنِ الْيَمَانِ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَآلِهِ وَسَلَّمَ لَقِيَهُ وَهُوَ جُنُبٌ فَحَادَ عَنْهُ فَاغْتَسَلَ ثُمَّ جَاءَ ، فَقَالَ : كُنْت جُنُبًا ، فَقَالَ : « إنَّ الْمُسْلِمَ لا يَنْجُسُ » . رَوَاهُ الْجَمَاعَةُ إلا الْبُخَارِيَّ وَالتِّرْمِذِيّ  َ . 
    8- وَرَوَى الْجَمَاعَةُ كُلُّهُمْ نَحْوَهُ مِنْ حَدِيثِ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ .  قَالَ الشَّارِحُ : وَقَدْ اسْتَدَلَّ الْجُمْهُورُ بِصَبِّهِ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  لِوَضُوئِهِ عَلَى جَابِرٍ وَتَقْرِيرِهِ لِلصَّحَابَةِ عَلَى التَّبَرُّكِ بِوَضُوئِهِ ، وَعَلَى طَهَارَةِ الْمَاءِ الْمُسْتَعْمَلِ لِلْوُضُوءِ إِلِى أَنْ قَالَ : فَإِنْ قَالَ الذَّاهِبُ إلَى نَجَاسَةِ الْمُسْتَعْمَلِ لِلْوُضُوءِ إنَّ هَذِهِ الأَحَادِيثَ غَايَةُ مَا فِيهَا الدَّلالَةُ عَلَى طَهَارَةِ مَا تَوَضَّأَ بِهِ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  وَلَعَلَّ ذَلِكَ مِنْ خَصَائِصِهِ . قُلْتُ : هَذِهِ دَعْوَى غَيْرُ نَافِقَةٍ ، فَإِنَّ الأَصْلَ أَنَّ حُكْمَهُ وَحُكْمَ أُمَّتِهِ وَاحِدٌ إلا أَنْ يَقُومَ دَلِيلٌ يَقْضِي بِالاخْتِصَاصِ وَلا دَلِيلَ . وَأَيْضًا الْحُكْمُ بِكَوْنِ الشَّيْءِ نَجِسًا حُكْمٌ شَرْعِيٌّ يَحْتَاجُ إلَى دَلِيلٍ يَلْتَزِمُهُ الْخَصْمُ فَمَا هُوَ ؟ 
قلت رحم الله الأئمة المحققين

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قَوْلُهُ r : « إنَّ الْمُسْلِمَ لا يَنْجُسُ » . قَالَ الشَّارِحُ : تَمَسَّكَ بِمَفْهُومِهِ بَعْضُ أَهْلِ الظَّاهِرِ وَحَكَاهُ فِي الْبَحْرِ عَنْ الْهَادِي وَالْقَاسِمِ وَالنَّاصِرِ وَمَالِكٍ   فَقَالُوا : إنَّ الْكَافِرَ نَجِسُ عَيْنٍ وَقَوَّوْا ذَلِكَ بِقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : ﴿ إنَّمَا الْمُشْرِكُونَ نَجَسٌ ﴾ وَأَجَابَ عَنْ ذَلِكَ الْجُمْهُورُ بِأَنَّ الْمُرَادَ مِنْهُ أَنَّ الْمُسْلِمَ طَاهِرُ الأَعْضَاءِ لاعْتِيَادِهِ مُجَانَبَةِ النَّجَاسَةِ بِخِلافِ الْمُشْرِكِ لِعَدَمِ تَحَفُّظِهِ عَنْ النَّجَاسَةِ ، وَعَنْ الآيَةِ بِأَنَّ الْمُرَادَ أَنَّهُمْ نَجَسٌ فِي الاعْتِقَادِ وَالاسْتِقْذَار  ِ ، وَحُجَّتُهُمْ عَلَى صِحَّةِ هَذَا التَّأْوِيلِ أَنَّ اللَّهَ أَبَاحَ نِسَاءَ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ ، وَمَعْلُومٌ أَنَّ عَرَقَهُنَّ لا يَسْلَمُ مِنْهُ مَنْ يُضَاجِعُهُنَّ . إِلِى أَنْ قَالَ : وَحَدِيثُ الْبَابِ أَصْلٌ فِي طَهَارَةِ الْمُسْلِمِ حَيًّا وَمَيِّتًا . وَفِيه مِنْ الْفَوَائِدِ مَشْرُوعِيَّةُ الطَّهَارَةِ عِنْدَ مُلابَسَةِ الأُمُورِ الْعَظِيمَةِ ، وَاحْتِرَامُ أَهْلِ الْفَضْلِ وَتَوْقِيرُهُمْ ، وَمُصَاحَبَتُهُ  مْ عَلَى أَكْمَلِ الْهَيْئَاتِ .

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

وقبلها  ذكر الشيخ رحمه لله 

    قَوْلُهُ : « هُوَ الطَّهُورُ مَاؤُهُ ، الْحِلُّ مَيْتَتُهُ » . قَالَ الشَّارِحُ : قَالَ فِي شَرْحِ الإِلْمَامِ : فَإِنْ قِيلَ : لِمَ لَمْ يُجِبْهُمْ بِنَعَمْ حِينَ قَالُوا : ( أَفَنَتَوَضَّأُ بِهِ ) ؟ قُلْنَا : لأَنَّهُ يَصِيرُ مُقَيَّدًا بِحَالِ الضَّرُورَةِ وَلَيْسَ كَذَلِكَ . وَأَيْضًا فَإِنَّهُ يُفْهَمُ مِنْ الاقْتِصَارِ عَلَى الْجَوَابِ بِنَعَمْ أَنَّهُ إنَّمَا يُتَوَضَّأُ بِهِ فَقَطْ ، وَلا يُتَطَهَّرُ بِهِ لِبَقِيَّةِ الأَحْدَاثِ وَالأَنْجَاسِ . قَالَ الشَّارِحُ : وَمِنْ فَوَائِدِ الْحَدِيثِ مَشْرُوعِيَّةُ الزِّيَادَةِ فِي الْجَوَابِ عَلَى سُؤَالِ السَّائِلِ لِقَصْرِ الْفَائِدَةِ وَعَدَمُ لُزُومِ الاقْتِصَارِ ، قَالَ ابْنُ الْمُلَقِّنِ : إنَّهُ حَدِيثٌ   عَظِيمٌ ، أَصْلٌ مِنْ أُصُولِ الطَّهَارَةِ مُشْتَمِلٌ عَلَى أَحْكَامٍ كَثِيرَةٍ وَقَوَاعِدَ مُهِمَّةٍ .

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قَوْلُهُ : فِي حَدِيثُ أَنَسٍ ( فَالْتَمَسَ النَّاسُ الْوَضُوءَ ) . قَالَ الشَّارِحُ : وَالْحَدِيثُ يَدُلُّ عَلَى مَشْرُوعِيَّةِ الْمُوَاسَاةِ بِالْمَاءِ عِنْدَ الضَّرُورَةِ لِمَنْ كَانَ فِي مَائِهِ فَضْلٌ عَنْ وُضُوئِهِ ، وَعَلَى أَنَّ اغْتِرَافَ الْمُتَوَضِّئِ مِنْ الْمَاءِ الْقَلِيلِ لا يُصَيِّرُ الْمَاءَ مُسْتَعْمَلاً ، وَمِنْ فَوَائِدِهِ أَنَّ الْمَاءَ الشَّرِيفَ يَجُوزُ رَفْعُ الْحَدَثِ بِهِ . وَلِهَذَا قَالَ الْمُصَنِّفُ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ : 
 وَفِيهِ تَنْبِيهٌ أَنَّهُ لا بَأْسَ بِرَفْعِ الْحَدَثِ مِنْ مَاءِ زَمْزَمَ ؛ لأَنَّ قُصَارَاهُ أَنَّهُ مَاءٌ شَرِيفٌ مُتَبَرَّكٌ بِهِ ، وَالْمَاءُ الَّذِي وَضَعَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَآلِهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَدَهُ فِيهِ بِهَذِهِ الْمَثَابَةِ .
    4- وَقَدْ جَاءَ عَنْ عَلِيٍّ كَرَّمَ اللَّهُ وَجْهَهُ فِي حَدِيثٍ لَهُ قَالَ فِيهِ : ثُمَّ أَفَاضَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَآلِهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَدَعَا بِسَجْلٍ مِنْ مَاءِ زَمْزَمَ فَشَرِبَ مِنْهُ وَتَوَضَّأَ . رَوَاهُ أَحْمَدُ .

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال سفيان الثوري:
الخلفاء خمسة : أبو بكر ، وعمر ، وعثمان ، وعلي ، وعمر بن عبد العزيز ؛ رضي الله عنهم أجمعين .
8/294


المجالسة وجواهر العلم

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

إذا غضبت من أمر أو أحد فلا تلقى أحد أو تتكلم حتى لا تستفز ويهيج غضبك فتقول ما ستحاسب عليه أو تأتيك معرته وعتابه فتآخذ به وتتمنى ألو لم تتكلم به فإذا غضبت فاسكت . واجعل الأمور تمر بهدوء ثم بعد أن تهدأ ثورة غضبك فكر بعقل وحكمة كيف تعالج هذا الامر

والحمد لله رب العالمين

المصدر : http://majles.alukah.net/t125910/#ixzz2sa0KvpzT

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

الادب عد السلف

قال الإمام عبدالله بن المبارك-رحمه الله-:«طلبتُ الأدبَ ثلاثين سنةً , وطلبت العلمَ عشرين سنة-وكانوا يطلبون الأدبَ قبلَ العلم-،كاد الأدبُ يكونُ ثُلُثَي العلم».
و...أَشرفَ الإمامُ الليث بن سعد-رحمه الله-على أصحاب الحديثِ ، فرأى منهم شيئاً! فقال: « ما هذا ؟! أنتم إلى يَسيرٍ مِن الأدب أَحوجُ منكم إلى كثيرٍ من العلم».
وقال الإمامُ عبد الله بن وَهْب -رحمه الله-:«ما تعلَّمناهُ مِن أدبِ مالكٍٍ أكثرُ ممّا تعلّمناه مِن علمِه».
وقال الإمام سفيان بن سعيد الثوري-رحمه الله-: «كانوا لا يُخرجون أبناءَهم لطلب العلم حتى يتأدَّبوا-ويتعبَّدوا-عشرين سنةً».
وقال الإمام محمد بن سيرين -رحمه الله-:«كانوا يتعلّمون الهَدْيَ كما يتعلَّمون العلمَ».
وقال الإمام الحسن البَصري-رحمه الله-: «إن كان الرجلُ لَيخرج-في أدب نفسِه- السنتين، ثم السنتين».
وقال الحافظُ أبو زكريا يحيى بن محمد العنبري -رحمه الله- :«عِلمٌ بلا أدب كَنارٍ بلا حَطَب ، وأدبٌ بلا عِلم كجِسم بلا رُوح».
وورد في سيرةِ الحافظِ الثقةِ عُبيد الله بنُ عمر : أنه نظر إلى أصحابِ الحديثِ-وزِحامهم-، فقال : «شِنْتم العلمَ ، وذهبتم بنوره ؛ لو أدركَنا-وإياكم-عمرُ بن الخطّاب:لأَوْجَ  َنا ضرباً».
وقال الحسن البَصْري-رحمه الله-: « كان الرجل يطلبُ العلمَ ؛ فلا يَلبَثُ أن يُرى ذلك في تخشّعِه ، وهَديه ،ولسانه ، ويده » .
وما أجملَ ما قاله بعضُ السلف –في بيان ذلك،وكشف حقيقتِه-:«فتَّشتُ الورعَ ؛ فلم أجده في شيءٍ أقلَّ من اللسان!».

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*حديث "إِنَّ أَعْظَمَ النَّاسِ فِرْيَةً لَرَجُلٌ هَاجَى رَجُلًا فَهَجَا الْقَبِيلَةَ بِأَسْرِهَا وَرَجُلٌ انْتَفَى مِنْ أَبِيهِ وَزَنَّى أُمَّهُ"

عَنْ عَائِشَةَ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهَا قَالَتْ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "إِنَّ أَعْظَمَ النَّاسِ فِرْيَةً لَرَجُلٌ هَاجَى رَجُلًا فَهَجَا الْقَبِيلَةَ بِأَسْرِهَا وَرَجُلٌ انْتَفَى مِنْ أَبِيهِ وَزَنَّى أُمَّهُ". أخرجه البخاري فى الأدب المفرد (1/302 ، رقم 874) ، وابن ماجه (2/1237 ، رقم 3761) قال البوصيري (4/123) : هذا إسناد صحيح رجاله ثقات . وابن حبان (13/102 ، رقم 5785) والبيهقي (10/241 ، رقم 20918) وصححه الألباني (صحيح الجامع ، رقم 1066). جاء في "فيض القدير بشرح الجامع الصغير": (أعظم الناس فرية) أي كذباً (القبيلة بأسرها) أي كلها لإنسان واحد منهم كان ما يقتضيه لأن القبيلة لا تخلو من عبد صالح فهاجى الكل قد تورط في الكذب على التحقيق فلذلك قال: أعظم فرية. انتهى. وهذا الحديث يطبق للأسف على واقعنا المعاصر فحل مكان الشعر المذكور ما هو أفظع منه ألا وهي النكات التي تطلق على أهل مدينة أو حتى بلد بأكملها فيرمونهم بالغباء أو بالفسق أو بما سوى ذلك من صفات ذميمة وما يدري ذلك الذي يحكي النكتة أنه قد حمل أوزار ذم أهل البلد كلهم وقد يبلغ عددهم عشرات الألوف بل الملايين.
*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*حديث "إِنَّ أَعْظَمَ النَّاسِ فِرْيَةً لَرَجُلٌ هَاجَى رَجُلًا فَهَجَا الْقَبِيلَةَ بِأَسْرِهَا وَرَجُلٌ انْتَفَى مِنْ أَبِيهِ وَزَنَّى أُمَّهُ"

عَنْ عَائِشَةَ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهَا قَالَتْ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "إِنَّ أَعْظَمَ النَّاسِ فِرْيَةً لَرَجُلٌ هَاجَى رَجُلًا فَهَجَا الْقَبِيلَةَ بِأَسْرِهَا وَرَجُلٌ انْتَفَى مِنْ أَبِيهِ وَزَنَّى أُمَّهُ". أخرجه البخاري فى الأدب المفرد (1/302 ، رقم 874) ، وابن ماجه (2/1237 ، رقم 3761) قال البوصيري (4/123) : هذا إسناد صحيح رجاله ثقات . وابن حبان (13/102 ، رقم 5785) والبيهقي (10/241 ، رقم 20918) وصححه الألباني (صحيح الجامع ، رقم 1066). جاء في "فيض القدير بشرح الجامع الصغير": (أعظم الناس فرية) أي كذباً (القبيلة بأسرها) أي كلها لإنسان واحد منهم كان ما يقتضيه لأن القبيلة لا تخلو من عبد صالح فهاجى الكل قد تورط في الكذب على التحقيق فلذلك قال: أعظم فرية. انتهى.

وهذا الحديث يطبق للأسف على واقعنا المعاصر فحل مكان الشعر المذكور ما هو أفظع منه ألا وهي النكات التي تطلق على أهل مدينة أو حتى بلد بأكملها فيرمونهم بالغباء أو بالفسق أو بما سوى ذلك من صفات ذميمة وما يدري ذلك الذي يحكي النكتة أنه قد حمل أوزار ذم أهل البلد كلهم وقد يبلغ عددهم عشرات الألوف بل الملايين.

هذا كلام صاحب الموضوع الأصلي فقد نقلته
*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*قال الحافظ الامام المتقن عبد الغني بن سعيد : ( لما رددت على أبي عبد الله الحاكم الأوهام التي في المدخل الى الصحيح بعث الي يشكرني ويدعو لي ، فعلمت أنه رجل عاقل ) .*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*قال الفضيل بن عياض :
" أحب أن يكون بيني وبين صاحب بدعة حصن من حديد. آكل عند يهودي ونصراني أَحبُّ إليَّ من صاحب بدعة. [أخرجه اللالكائي 2/638].*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال الفضيل بن عياض(( من جالس صاحب بدعة لم يعط الحكمة ))

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال شيخ الإسلام أبو إسماعيل الهروي - رحمه الله - : عُرضتُ عَلى السّيفِ خمسَ مرات لا يُقَالُ لِي ارجِع عَن مَذهَبك، 
ولَكِن يُقَالُ لِي اُسكُت عمَّن خَالَفَك ، فَأقُول : لا أسكُت .

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

، قال ابن القيم ((فسبحان الله كم من حزازة في قلوب كثير من الناس من كثير من النصوص ، وبودهِم أن لو لم ترد تللك النصوص !! 
وكم من حزازة في أكبادهم منها !! 
وكم من شجى في حلوقهم منها ومن موردها ..))  الرسالة التبوكية،

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

أبيات لأبن القيم في رده على الرافضة الخبثاء
يا قوم أصل بلائكم ومصابكم*** من صاحب القبر الذي تريان 
كم قدم ابن أبي قحافة بل غدا*** يثني عليه ثناء ذي شكران
ويقول في مرض الوفاء يؤمكم*** عني أبو بكر بلا روغان
ويظل يمنع من إمامة غيره*** حتى يرى في صورة الغضبان
ويقول لو كنت الخليل لواحد*** في الناس كان هو الخليل الداني
لكنه الأخ والرفيق وصاحبي*** وله علينا منة الإحسان
ويقول للصديق يوم الغار لا*** تحزن فنحن ثلاثة لا اثنان
الله ثالثنا وتلك فضيلة*** ما حازها إلا فتى عثمان

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال الشيخ محمد سعيد رسلان حفظه الله في شرحه على شرح الامام بن رجب الحنبلي لحديث ما ذئبان جائعان الجزء الثاني د30 
ألا إنما التقوى هي العز والكرم .....وحبك للدنيا هو الذل والسقم 
وليس على عبد تقي نقيصة .........إذا حقق التقوى وإن حاك أو حجم

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال الشيخ محمد سعيد رسلان حفظه الله في شرحه على شرح الامام بن رجب الحنبلي لحديث ما ذئبان جائعان الجزء الثاني د34

لما نقل بن رجب الحنبلي في شرحه عن أبو اليزيد البسطامي وسري السقطي 

(العلماء كابن رجب وبن القيم وبن تيمية  كانوا ينقلون عن بعض من تكلم فيهم علماء السلف أحيانا فكانوا يعرفون ما يصنعون رحمهم الله أجمعين )بتصرف يسير

قلت وكذلك كان بن الجوزي وغيرهم

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

أعيدها للفائدة

عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ ، قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " مَنْ كَانَ يُؤْمِنُ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ ، فَلْيَقُلْ خَيْرًا أَوْ لِيَصْمُتْ " . قال أَبُو حاتم : الواجب على العاقل إذا ركب المطيتين اللتين ذكرتهما قبل إصلاح السريرة ، ولزوم العلم : أن يبلغ مجهوده حينئذ في حفظ اللسان ، حتى يستقيم له ، إذ اللسان هو المورد للمرء موارد العطب ، والصمت يكسب المحبة والوقار ، ومن حفظ لسانه أراح نفسه ، والرجوع عَن الصمت أحسن من الرجوع عَن الكلام ، والصمت منام العقل ، والمنطق يقظته .

المصدر : http://majles.alukah.net/t122490/#ixzz2uahqEjMD

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*قال الأوزاعي رحمه الله : "اصبر على السنة ، وقف حيث وقف القوم ، وقل في ما قالوا ، وكف عما كفوا ، واسلك سبيل سلفك الصالح ، فإنَّهيسعك ما وسعهم "*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

إن قول الراوي مقدم على فعله فهل عندهم قول ممن خرجوا جميعا من الصحابة والتابعين يقول بالخروج على الولاة الظلمة 
وإن وجد فهل هذا القول يعارض قول الرسول في النهي عن الخروج فما لهم لا يعقلون ؟ يقدمون فعلا على قول الرسول 

كيف ومن خرجوا تابوا وأنابوا وندموا كعائشة وما خرجت إلا للصلح 
والشعبي ووووووو

أيستدل بما ندموا عليه وتمنوا ألم يكن أفلا يعقلون ؟
ولكن مذهب أهل الأهواء إعتقد ثم استدل .

وتركوا كلام الصحابة وأفعالهم أيضا بل وتركوا الإجماعات المنقولة 
(ولكن كما قال بن عبدالوهاب في أربع قواعد تدور عليها الأحكام _بتصرف _ ترك الواضح البين المحكم واتباع المتشابه هو طريقة أهل الزيغ كالخوارج والروافض ومن على دربهم .
نسأل الله السلامة .لا يجمعون النصوص بل يعملون ما وافق الهوى .
كالمرجئة لا يضر مع قول لا إله إلا الله ذنب
والخوارج من قتل أخاه كفر 
وأهل السنة يجمعون النصوص ويحكمون 
اللهم اجعلنا منهم وإخواننا 
آمين


المصدر : http://majles.alukah.net/t126828/#ixzz2uzUh47Le

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

إن قول الراوي مقدم على فعله فهل عندهم قول ممن خرجوا جميعا من الصحابة والتابعين يقول بالخروج على الولاة الظلمة 
وإن وجد فهل هذا القول يعارض قول الرسول في النهي عن الخروج فما لهم لا يعقلون ؟ يقدمون فعلا على قول الرسول 

كيف ومن خرجوا تابوا وأنابوا وندموا كعائشة وما خرجت إلا للصلح 
والشعبي ووووووو

أيستدل بما ندموا عليه وتمنوا ألم يكن أفلا يعقلون ؟
ولكن مذهب أهل الأهواء إعتقد ثم استدل .

وتركوا كلام الصحابة وأفعالهم أيضا بل وتركوا الإجماعات المنقولة 
(ولكن كما قال بن عبدالوهاب في أربع قواعد تدور عليها الأحكام _بتصرف _ ترك الواضح البين المحكم واتباع المتشابه هو طريقة أهل الزيغ كالخوارج والروافض ومن على دربهم .
نسأل الله السلامة .لا يجمعون النصوص بل يعملون ما وافق الهوى .
كالمرجئة لا يضر مع قول لا إله إلا الله ذنب
والخوارج من قتل أخاه كفر 
وأهل السنة يجمعون النصوص ويحكمون 
اللهم اجعلنا منهم وإخواننا 
آمين


المصدر : http://majles.alukah.net/t126828/#ixzz2uzUh47Le

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

منهج التعامل مع أخطاء علماء التوحيد و السنة - الشيخ: صالح آل الشيخ


ممتازة جدا تراجع  لتام الفائدة العامة وكذا هشام البيلي  الرجل زل ولا يتابع عل زلته  ومع ذلك هو معه أصول أهل السنة ويحارب البدعة وأهلها غفر الله له
http://majles.alukah.net/t126946/#post704776

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

ذكر الشاطبي في الاعتصام في الوجه الثالث من النقل من الباب الثاني في ذم البدع وسوء منقلب أصحابها

خرج (1) ابن المبارك عن (ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما قال: بلغ) (2) عُمَرُ بْنُ الْخَطَّابِ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ إِنَّ يَزِيدَ بْنَ أَبِي سُفْيَانَ (3) يَأْكُلُ أَلْوَانَ الطَّعَامِ، فقال عمر رضي الله عنه لِمَوْلًى لَهُ يُقَالُ لَهُ (4): يَرْفَأُ: "إِذَا عَلِمْتَ أَنَّهُ قَدْ حَضَرَ عَشَاؤُهُ فَأَعْلِمْنِي"، فَلَمَّا حَضَرَ عشاؤه أعلمه، فأتاه عمر رضي الله عنه فَسَلَّمَ عَلَيْهِ، فَاسْتَأْذَنَ فَأَذِنَ لَهُ، فَدَخَلَ، فقُرِّب عشاؤه، فَجَاءَ بِثَرِيدِ (5) لَحْمٍ، فَأَكَلَ عُمَرُ مَعَهُ مِنْهَا (6)، ثُمَّ قَرَّبَ شِوَاءً فَبَسَطَ يَزِيدُ يَدَهُ، وَكَفَّ عمر رضي الله عنه يَدَهُ، ثُمَّ قَالَ: (وَاللَّهِ يَا يَزِيدُ بْنَ أَبِي سُفْيَانَ أَطَعَامٌ بَعْدَ طَعَامٍ؟ وَالَّذِي نَفْسُ عُمَرَ بِيَدِهِ لَئِنْ خَالَفْتُمْ (7) عَنْ سُنَّتِهِمْ لَيُخَالَفَنَّ بكم عن طريقهم" (8).

الشاملة 


(1) الواو ساقطة من (ط).
(2) ما بين المعكوفين ساقط من (ط).
(3) هو يزيد بن أبي سفيان بن حرب بن أمية الأموي، أخو معاوية من أبيه، أسلم رضي الله عنه يوم الفتح، وحسن إسلامه، وشهد حنين، وهو أحد الأمراء الأربعة الذين ندبهم أبو بكر لغزو الروم، وعلى يده كان فتح قيسارية التي بالشام. توفي رضي الله عنه في الطاعون سنة ثمان عشرة.
انظر: الاستيعاب لابن عبد البر (11/ 69)، أسد الغابة لابن الأثير (5/ 491)، سير أعلام النبلاء (1/ 328).
(4) ساقط من (ت).
(5) في (م) و (غ): "بثريدة".
(6) ساقط من (ت).
(7) في (م) و (خ): "خالفتهم"، وصححت في هامش (خ).
(8) رواه الإمام ابن المبارك في الزهد (ص203).

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

ذكر الشاطبي في الاعتصام في الوجه الثالث من النقل من الباب الثاني في ذم البدع وسوء منقلب أصحابها


وَخَرَّجَ أَبُو دَاوُدَ وَغَيْرُهُ عَنْ مُعَاذِ بْنِ جَبَلٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ أَنَّهُ قَالَ يَوْمًا: (إِنَّ مِنْ وَرَائِكُمْ فِتَنًا يَكْثُرُ فِيهَا الْمَالُ، وَيُفْتَحُ فِيهَا (2) الْقُرْآنُ، حَتَّى يَأْخُذَهُ (3) الْمُؤْمِنُ وَالْمُنَافِقُ، وَالرَّجُلُ (4) وَالْمَرْأَةُ، وَالصَّغِيرُ وَالْكَبِيرُ، وَالْعَبْدُ وَالْحُرُّ، فَيُوشِكُ قَائِلٌ أَنْ يَقُولَ: مَا لِلنَّاسِ لَا يَتَّبِعُونِي وَقَدْ قَرَأْتُ الْقُرْآنَ؟! مَا هُمْ بِمُتَّبِعِيَّ حَتَّى أَبْتَدِعَ لَهُمْ غَيْرَهُ، وَإِيَّاكُمْ وَمَا ابْتُدِعَ فَإِنَّ مَا ابْتُدِعَ ضَلَالَةٌ، وَأُحَذِّرُكُمْ زَيْغَةَ الْحَكِيمِ، فَإِنَّ الشَّيْطَانَ قَدْ يَقُولُ كَلِمَةَ الضَّلَالَةِ عَلَى لِسَانِ الْحَكِيمِ، وَقَدْ يَقُولُ الْمُنَافِقُ كَلِمَةَ الْحَقِّ).
قَالَ الرَّاوِي: قلت (5) لمعاذ رضي الله عنه: وَمَا (6) يُدْرِينِي يَرْحَمُكَ اللَّهُ أَنَّ الْحَكِيمَ قَدْ يقول كلمة الضلالة (7)، وَأَنَّ الْمُنَافِقَ قَدْ يَقُولُ كَلِمَةَ الْحَقِّ؟ قَالَ: "بلى، اجتنب من كلام الحكيم الْمُشْتَهِرَات  ِ (8) الَّتِي يُقَالُ فِيهَا (9): مَا هَذِهِ؟ وَلَا يَثْنِيَنَّكَ ذَلِكَ عَنْهُ فَإِنَّهُ لَعَلَّهُ أَنْ يُرَاجِعَ، وَتَلَقَّ الْحَقَّ إِذَا سَمِعْتَهُ فَإِنَّ عَلَى الْحَقِّ نُورًا" (10).
وَفِي رِوَايَةٍ مَكَانَ "الْمُشْتَهِرَا  ِ" "الْمُشْتَبِهَا  ِ" (11)، وَفُسِّرَ بِأَنَّهُ مَا تَشَابَهَ عَلَيْكَ مِنْ قَوْلٍ حَتَّى يقال: ما أراد بهذه الكلمة؟.

.ويريد ـ والله أعلم ـ ما لم يشتهر ظَاهِرُهُ عَلَى مُقْتَضَى السُّنَّةِ حَتَّى تُنْكِرَهُ الْقُلُوبُ، وَيَقُولَ النَّاسُ: مَا هَذِهِ؟ وَذَلِكَ رَاجِعٌ إِلَى مَا يُحْذَرُ مِنْ زَلَّةِ الْعَالِمِ حَسْبَمَا يَأْتِي بِحَوْلِ اللَّهِ 
_________
(1) رواه عنه رضي الله عنه الإمام الدارمي في المقدمة من سننه، باب الفتيا وما فيه من الشدة (1/ 69)، والإمام ابن وضاح في البدع والنهي عنها، باب تغير البدع (ص45)، والبيهقي في المدخل (190)، والخطيب في الفقيه والمتفقه (1/ 183).
(2) في (م) و (خ) و (ط): "فيه"، والمثبت موافق لما ورد في مراجع الأثر.
(3) في (ت): "يأخذ".
(4) ساقطة من (ت).
(6) (5) ساقطة من (ت).
(7) في (ط): "ضلالة" غير معرفة.
(8) في (ط): "غير المشتهرات".
(9) ساقطة من (م) و (ت). ولفظ أبي داود "لها".
(10) تقدم تخريجه في الباب الأول (ص79).
(11) هي رواية صالح بن كيسان عن الزهري كما في سنن أبي داود (4/ 201)، وفي بعض المصادر "اجتنب من كلام الحكيم كل متشابه".

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

سمعت العلامة الألباني رحمه الله في إحدى محاضراته يقول 

العلم إن طلبته كثير 
والعمر عن تحصيله قصير 
فقدم الأهم منه فالأهم

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

الليل من حولى هدوء قاتل *** والذكريات تمور فى وجداني

ويهدنى المي فانشد راحتي *** فى بضع ايات من القرآن 

والنفس بين جوانحي شفافة *** دب الخشوع بها فهزكيانى 

قد عشت أومن بالاله *** ولم اذق الا اخيرا لذة الايمان

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال الشافعي رحمه الله : من ادعى أنه جمع بين حب الدنيا وحب خالقها في قلبه فقد كذب.


قَالَ الشَّافِعِيُّ لَا يَكُونُ التَّمْكِينُ إِلا بَعْدَ الْمَحَبَّةِ فَإِذَا امْتُحِنَ الإِنَسْانُ فَصَبَرَ مُكِّنَ أَلا تَرَى أَنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى امْتَحَنَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ ثُمَّ مَكَّنَهُ وَامْتَحَنَ أَيُّوبَ ثُمَّ مَكَّنَ لَهُ

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

كتاب الاستذكار	 » كتاب اللباس	 » باب ما جاء في لبس الثياب للجمال بها	 » بلاغ مالك عن الفاروق عمر إني لأحب أن أنظر إلى القارئ أبيض الثياب

مسألة:
1688 1690 - مالك أنه بلغه أن عمر بن الخطاب قال : إني لأحب أن أنظر إلى القارئ أبيض الثياب . 


الحاشية رقم: 1
39073 - قال أبو عمر : القارئ هاهنا العابد الزاهد المتقشف ، والقراء عندهم العباد والعلماء ، ولهذا كان يقال للخوارج قبل خروجهم القراء لما كانوا فيه من العبادة والاجتهاد .

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*قال الإمام ابن قيم الجوزية رحمه الله: فمن أعرض عن الله بالكلية أعرض الله عنه بالكلية، ومن أعرض الله عنه لزمه الشقاءُ والبؤس والبخس فى أحواله وأعماله وقارنه سوءُ الحال وفساده فى دينه ومآله، فإن الرب تعالى إذا أعرض عن جهة دارت بها النحوس وأظلمت أرجاؤها وانكسفت أنوارها وظهرت عليها وحشة الإعراض وصارت مأْوى للشياطين وهدفاً للشرور ومصباً للبلاءِ، فالمحروم كل المحروم من عرف طريقاً إليه ثم أَعرض عنهاْ....*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال القحطاني في النونية :
أمرر أحاديث الصفات كما أتت..... من غير تأويل ولا هذيان 
هو مذهب الزهري ووافق مالك ......وكلا هما في شرعنا علمان

وقال شيخ الاسلام في اللامية 
وأمر آيات الصفات كما أتت : : حقا كما نقل الطراز الأول
وأرد عهدتها إلى نقالها..........وأصو  نها عن كل ما يتخيل

وقال أبو بكر السجستاني بن أبي داوود صاحب السنن في الحائية

وقل ينزل الجبار في كل ليلة...بلا كيف جل الواحد المتمدِّح 

وقال السفاريني في السفارينية
فصل في ترجيح مذهب السلف 
في حديث التفرق 
وليس هذا النص جزما يعتبر ....في فرقة إلا على أهل الأثر
فأثبتوا النصوص بالتنزيه.........من غير تعطيل ولا تشببيه
فكل ما جاء من الآيات ........أو صح في الأخبار عن ثقات
من الأحاديث نمره كما .......قد جاء فاسمع من نظامي واعلما
ولا نرد ذاك بالعقول............لق  ول مفتر به جهول
فعقدنا الاثبات ياخليلي........من غير تعطيل ولا تمثيل
فكل من أول في الصفات ....كذاته من غير ما إثبات
فقد تعدى واستطال واجترى....وخاض في بحر الهلاك وافترى
ألم تر اختلاف أصحاب النظر ...فيه وحسن ما نحاه ذو الأثر
فإنهم قد اقتدوا بالمصطفى......وصحب  ه فاقنع بهذا وكفى

وأخيرا
عن معتمر بن سليمان – رحمه الله - يقول : ( دخلت على أبي وأنا منكسر فقال مالك قلت مات صديق لي

قال مات على السنة قلت نعم قال فلا تخف عليه ) اللالكائي : 1/67/61 . 

قال الإمام أحمد – رضي الله عنه – في آخر رسالته التي أرسلها للإمام مسدد بن مسرهد – رحمه الله - : ( أحبوا أهل السنة على ما كان منهم . أماتنا الله وإياكم على السنة والجماعة . ورزقنا الله وإياكم اتباع العلم . ووفقنا وإياكم لما يحبه ويرضاه . ) طبقات الحنابلة : 1/345

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

اليوم علم وغدا مثلــــه من نخب العلـــم التـي تلتقــط 
يحصل الـمرء بها حكمة وإنّــمـا السيــل اجتماع النقــط

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*لا يصل الناس إلى* *حديقة النجاح** دون أن يمروا* *بمحطات**التعب والفشل واليأس**، وصاحب** الإرادة القوية** لا يطيل** الوقوف في* *هذه المحطات*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال ابن القيِّم - رحمه الله تعالى -: "والله تعالى يحبُّ الإنصاف، بل هو أفضل حِلْيَة تحلَّى بها الرجل، خصوصًا مَن نصَّب نفسه حَكَمًا بين الأقوال والمذاهب، وقد قال الله تعالى لرسوله: ﴿ وَأُمِرْتُ لِأَعْدِلَ بَيْنَكُمُ ﴾ [الشورى: 15]"[5].

إعلام الموقعين

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال أحدهم

من أسخف النظريات أن يقول الإنسان إن موارد الأرض تشح، إن الأرض مهددة بمجاعة، إن ازدياد السكان ازدياد هندسي، " مالتوس" يقول الانفجار السكاني سيوقع الناس بمجاعة كبيرة، هذه كلها كلمات من لا يعرف الله عز وجل، لأن كل تقنين أو تقتير أو تقليل في الرزق هو تقليل وتقنين من نوع التأديب لا من نوع العجز، والإنسان وحده إذا قنَّن فعن عجز أما الإله إذا قنن فلغاية التأديب فقط.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

امرأة أحد العارفين بالله قيل لها كيف يرزقك زوجك قالت زوجي ليس رزَّاقاً بل كيّال.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

أحياناً تجلس مع إنسان تحس قلبه يحترق ندماً لأن هذه الأرض باعها ثم أصبح سعرها مائة ضعف، متألم ألماً شديداً ألماً لا حدود له - بل إن معظم الأمراض اليوم أمراض القلب والشرايين أمراض المعدة وأمراض الأعصاب وأمراض الأوعية، هذه الأمراض أكثرها بسبب الآلام والندم، دائماً يتألم، أما إذا شهدت الرزاق ما ضرك ما فاتك من الأرزاق.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

وقد جمع ابن تيمية تعريفاً لأسماء الله الحسنى فقال :"هي التي يدعى الله بها وهي التي جاءت في الكتاب والسنة وهي التي تقتضي المدح والثناء بنفسها " ا.هـ الاصفهانية 1/19

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

شاور سواك إذا نابتك نائبة ***يوما وإن كنت من أهل المشورات

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

أخاك أخاك إن من لا أخا له ..........كساع إلى الهيجا بدون سلاح


وما المرء إلا بإخوانه ...... كما تقبض الكفُّ بالمعَصم


ولا خير في الكَفِّ مقطوعةً ..... ولا خير في الساعدِ الأجذم

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

كل حى سيــموت * ليس فى الدنيا ثبوت
حركات سوف تفنى * ثم يتلوهــــــا خفوت
و كلام ليــــس يحلو* بعـــده الا الســــكوت
أيها السادر قل لى * أيـن ذاك الجبـــــروت
 كنت مطبوعا على النطق*فما هذا الصموت 
ليت شعـــرى أهمـــودٌ * ما أراه أم قنوت
إنما الدنيــا خيـــــال * باطل ســـوف يفوت
ليس للانسان فيهـــا *غير تقوى الله قوت

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*بقرتَ شُويهتي وفجعتَ قلبي 
*
*يحكى أن أحد أعرابية وجدت ذئبا ً صغيراً (جرو ذئب) قد ولد للتو ... فحنت عليه وأخذته وربته .. وكانت تطعمه من حليب شاة ٍ عندها .. وكانت الشاة بمثابة الأم لذلك الذئب .
وبعد مرور الوقت كبُر الذئب الصغير .. وعادت الأعرابية يوماً إلى بيتها فوجد ان الذئب قد هجم على الشاة وأكلها ..
فحزنت الأعرابية على صنيع الذئب اللئيم الذي عرف طبعه بالفطرة .. .. فأنشدت بحزن قائلاً :
*
*
بقرتَ شويهتي وفجعتَ قلبي *** وأنت لشاتنا ولدٌٌ ربيب ُ 
*

*غذيتَ بدرها وربيتَ فينا *** فمن أنباكَ أن أباكَ ذيب ُ 
*
*إذا كان الطباع طباع سوء ٍ *** فلا أدب ٌ يفيد ولا أديب ُ* 


*وهكذا اللئام في كل عصر ومصر .. لايفوون الجميل ولا يراعون حرمة الخليل ... ولايردون المعروف ولا يرهبون الحتوف ..*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

(( وإذا أتتك مذمتي من ناقص .. فهي الشاهدة لي بأني كامل )) 






(( تخـفى على أغـبياء الناس منزلتي .. أنا النهار وهم فيه الخفافيش ))

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

(( و ان بليت بشخص لا خلاق له .... فكن كأنك لم تسمع و لم يقل )) 





(( ان النساء رياحين خلقن لنا .. ومن لا يشتهي شم الرياحين؟ ))

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

(( و قل من جدّ في أمر يطالبه ** واستصحب الصبر إلا فاز بالظفر )) 





(( ما أكثر الاخوان حين تعدهم **** ولكنهم في النائبات قليلُ ))

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال الشيخ عبدالعزيز الراجحي  حفظه الله في شرح نواقض الاسلام .

والسحر هو في اللغة: عبارة عما خفي ولطف سببه. 
وفي الشرع: هو عبارة عن عزائم ورُقى وعُقد، وأدوية وتدخينات تؤثر في القلوب والأبدان فتمرُض وتقتل وتفرق بين المرء وزوجه. 

والتعريف الشرعي منقول من فتح المجيد

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

وجزاكم مثله 



قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
ما عمل بن آدم عملا أنجى له من عذاب الله من ذكر الله



الطبراني باسناد حسن وذكره الامام بن باز في تحفة الاخيار

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*هل أفتى الشيخ محمد بن عثيمين بطهارة دم الإنسان أم نجاسته؟ فقد قرأت كلاما له فهمت منه أنه يرى نجاسته، وسمعت أحد المشايخ يقول بأن الشيخ محمد بن عثيمين من القائلين بطهارة الدم. فأرجو أن تخبروني عن قول الشيخ محمد بن عثيمين في هذه المسألة. وهل قال الشيخ محمد بن عثيمين بانتقاض الوضوء بخروج الدم الكثير من سوى السبيلين أم لا؟ وهل الخلاف في مسألة طهارة الدم سائغ؟ وهل يجوز الأخذ بقول من يرى طهارته إذا لم يكن للتشهي؟ وجزاكم الله خيرا.*



الإجابــة
*الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد، وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه أما بعد :
فجوابنا يتلخص فيما يلي :
1) الشيخ ابن عثيمين يرجح أن دم الإنسان غير الخارج من القبل ولا الدبر طاهر, فقد قال رحمه الله تعالى : ولهذا كان القول الراجح أن دم الإنسان الذي لا يخرج من القبل أو الدبر طاهر، لا يجب غسله ولا التنزه منه إلا على سبيل النظافة . اهــ من شرح كتاب الحج من صحيح البخاري.
وقال أيضا : ودم الإنسان طاهر؛ لأن ميتته طاهرة, إلا ما خرج من السبيلين القبل أو الدبر- فإن الحديث دل على أنه نجس؛ لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في المرأة يصيبها دم الحيض قال: (اغسلي عنك الدم) . اهــ من لقاء الباب المفتوح .
2) يرى الشيخ أيضا أن الخارج من غير السبيلين لا ينقض الوضوء ولو كان نجسا كثيرا، وأن الدم من غير السبيلين لا ينقض الوضوء , فقد قال رحمه الله تعالى : وأما الدم الخارج من بقية البدن: من الأنف أو من السِّن أو من جرح أو ما أشبه ذلك، فإنه لا ينقض الوضوء قل أو كثر، هذا هو القول الراجح أنه لا ينقض الوضوء شيء خارج من غير السبيلين من البدن سواء من الأنف أو من السن أو من غيره، وسواء كان قليلاً أو كثيراً، لأنه لا دليل على انتقاض الوضوء به، والأصل بقاء الطهارة حتى يقوم دليل على انتقاضها. اهــ من مجموع فتاواه .
3) نرى أن دم الإنسان نجس، وأن الخلاف في هذا خلاف ضعيف لا ينبغي لطالب العلم أن يتشبث بقول من قال بطهارته، وانظر الفتوى رقم: 219277 .
4) ننصح أخانا السائل بالحرص على طلب العلم بالطريقة الصحيحة، وهي دراسة متن فقهي على شيخ متقن، والتدرج في هذا، فإن هذه الطريقة هي الطريقة المثلى في طلب العلم، وأما ما اعتاده في أسئلته إلينا من سؤاله عن اختيارات الشيخ ابن عثيمين،فليس هذا طريق طلب العلم , ولا هو من اختصاصنا، ونحن عندنا من الأسئلة التي يحتاج الإجابة عنها أصحابها، وينتظرونها ما يغنينا عن دلالة الأخ السائل عن اختيارات الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله تعالى .
والله تعالى أعلم.*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال بن الجوزي رحمه الله في صيد الخاطر

إذا صح قصد العالم، استراح من كلف التكلف. فإن كثيرًا من العلماء يأنفون من قول: لا أدري، فيحفظون بالفتوى جاههم عند الناس، لئلا يقال: جهلوا الجواب، وإن كانوا على غير يقين مما قالوا، وهذا نهاية الخذلان.
وقد روي عن مالك بن أنس: أن رجلًا سأله عن مسأله، فقال: لا أدري! فقال: سافرت البلدان إليك! فقال: ارجع إلى بلدك، وقل: سألت مالكًا، فقال: لا أدري. فانظر إلى دين هذا الشخص وعقله، كيف استراح من الكلفة، وسلم عند الله رضي الله عنه.
ثم إن كان المقصود الجاه عندهم، فقلوبهم بيد غيرهم.
والله، لقد رأيت من يكثر الصلاة والصوم والصمت، ويتخشع في نفسه ولباسه، والقلوب تنبو عنه، وقدره في النفوس ليس بذاك!
ورأيت من يلبس فاخر الثياب، وليس له كبير نفل، ولا تخشع، والقلوب تتهافت على محبته، فتدبرت السبب، فوجدته السريرة. كما روي عن أنس بن مالك: أنه لم يكن له كبير عمل من صلاة وصوم؛ وإنما كانت له سريرة.
فمن أصلح سريرته، فاح عبير فضله، وعبقت القلوب بنشر طيبه، فالله الله في السرائر، فإنه ما ينفع مع فسادها صلاح ظاهر.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال أبو الدرداء رضي الله تعالى عنه : "ثلاث من ملاك أمر ابن آدم: لا تشكُ مصيبتك ، ولا تحدث بوجعك ، ولا تزك نفسك بلسانك"
( حلية الأولياء وطبقات الأصفياء )

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*قال الشيخ محمد طه شعبان حفظه الله
قال ابن خلدون رحمه الله* ((مقدمة ابن خلدون)) (263)*: ((والَّذي دعا معاوية لإيثار ابنه يزيد بالعهد دون من سواه؛ إنَّما هو مراعاة المصلحة في اجتماع النَّاس واتَّفاق أهوائهم باتِّفاق أهل الحلِّ والعقد عليه حينئذ من بني أميَّة إذ بنو أميَّة يومئذ لا يرضون سواهم، وهم عصابة قريش وأهل الملَّة أجمع، وأهل الغلبة منهم، فآثره بذلك دون غيره ممَّن يظنُّ أنَّه أولى بها، وعدل عن الفاضل إلى المفضول حرصًا على الاتِّفاق واجتماع الأهواء الَّذي شأنه أهمُّ عند الشَّارع))اهـ.


*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

ودليل أن المخطئ صاحبه قد يكو قد قد .أقول قد 
قد يكون عنده ما ليس عند صاحبه من علم .
كما سمعت أحدهم يقول 
جاءنا المحاضر في الجامعة بثلاثة أقلام ألوان وقال على القلم الأول ما هذا؟قلنا قلم
والثاني ؟ قلنا قلم 
والثالث؟ قلنا قلم
فتعجبنا من سخف السؤال .
فقال هل يشك أحدكم أنها ليست أقلام ولو شكا يسيرا ضعيفا؟ قلنا لا 
فأدار الأول فأستخدمه فإذا هو مصباح صغير والثاني ولاعة (قداحة) والثالث شيء آخر .
فقال هكذا رأي المخالف لا تتهمه في رأيه ولا تعجل عليه لعل عنده الذي ليس عندك!
لا تعليق.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال الخطابي في أعلام الحديث  شرح صحيح البخاري

وأما النصيحة لأئمة المؤمنين فإن الأئمة هم الولاة من الخلفاء الراشدين ومن بعدهم ممن يلي أمر الأمة ويقوم به، ومن نصيحتهم بذل الطاعة لهم في المعروف، والصلاة خلفهم، وجهاد الكفار معهم، وأداء الصدقات إليهم، وترك الخروج بالسيف عليهم، إذا ظهر منهم حيف أو سوء سيرة، وتنبيههم عند الغفلة، وأن لا يغروا بالثناء الكاذب عليهم، وأن يدعى بالصلاح لهم.

قلت أبوخزيمة- وزاد السادة العلماء الخروج بالكلام مبدأ الخروج بالسيف 
كما قرره علماء أهل السنة كالعثيمين والفوزان وغيرهما
فإن النار بالعودين تزكى ****وإن الحرب أولها كلام

ثم قال الخطابي رحمه الله
وقد يتأول ذلك في الأئمة الذين هم علماء الدين، ومن نصيحتهم قبول ما رووه إذا انفردوا، وتقليدهم ومتابعتهم على ما رأوه إذا اجتمعوا واتفقوا.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

فعليك يا عبد الله أن تبتعد عن الخمول والانزواء وأن تبلغ أمر الله إلى عباد الله ، وعليك أيضا أن تنصح من استطعت نصيحته في كل مكان : أمير القرية ، وعالم القرية ، وقاضي القرية ، وعريف القرية ، ومن له شأن في القرية ، وفي المدينة وفي القبيلة وفي كل مكان تتصل به اتصالا حسنا ، وتناصحه وتوجهه إلى الخير ، وتتعاون معه على البر والتقوى بالأساليب الحسنة ، بالعظة والتذكير بالكلام الطيب ، بالرفق لا بالعنف. 
وهكذا مع الإمام الأعظم في الدولة ، ومع الوزراء في مسئولياتهم ، ومع القضاة ومع الدعاة ومع إخوانك في الله جميعا تتعاون معهم. 
هكذا يكون طالب العلم كما قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ((الدين النصيحة)) قيل لمن يا رسول الله؟ قال ((لله ولكتابه ولرسوله ولأئمة المسلمين وعامتهم)) أخرجه مسلم في صحيحه. وفي الصحيحين عن جرير بن عبد الله البجلي رضي الله عنه قال : بايعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على إقام الصلاة وإيتاء الزكاة والنصح لكل مسلم وقال عليه الصلاة والسلام : ((نضَّر الله امرءا سمع مقالتي فوعاها ثم أدَّاها كما سمعها فرب مبلَّغ أوعى من سامع)) وفي لفظ : ((رب حامل فقه ليس بفقيه)) وفي لفظ : ((ورب حامل فقه إلى من هو أفقه منه)) وقال في إحدى خطبه عليه الصلاة والسلام : ((فليبلّغ الشاهد الغائب فرب مبلَّغ أوعى من سامع)) والناس بخير ما تعاونوا على البر والتقوى ، مع ملوكهم وأمرائهم ، ومع قضاتهم ومع الدعاة إلى الله ، وجميع المسلمين ، لكن مع مراعاة الأساليب الحسنة ، والرفق والحكمة ، وقد جاء في الصحيح أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ((من يحرم الرفق يحرم الخير كله)) رواه مسلم في الصحيح عن جرير بن عبد الله ، وعن عائشة رضي الله عنهما. 
وفي رواية له عن عائشة رضي الله عنها مرفوعا : ((إن الله رفيق يحب الرفق ويعطي على الرفق ما لا يعطي على العنف وما لا يعطي على ما سواه)) ويقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في الصحيح : ((إن الرفق لا يكون في شيء إلا زانه ولا ينزع من شيء إلا شانه)) ويكفي في هذا قول الله سبحانه : *ادْعُ إِلَى سَبِيلِ رَبِّكَ بِالْحِكْمَةِ وَالْمَوْعِظَةِ الْحَسَنَةِ وَجَادِلْهُمْ بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ[15] وقول الله تبارك وتعالى : فَبِمَا رَحْمَةٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ لِنْتَ لَهُمْ وَلَوْ كُنْتَ فَظًّا غَلِيظَ الْقَلْبِ لانْفَضُّوا مِنْ حَوْلِكَ[16] وفي قصة موسى وهارون عندما بعثهما الله إلى فرعون يقول الله سبحانه لهما : فَقُولا لَهُ قَوْلًا لَيِّنًا لَعَلَّهُ يَتَذَكَّرُ أَوْ يَخْشَى[17] وأسأل الله بأسمائه الحسنى ، وصفاته العلى ، أن يوفقنا وإياكم وجميع المسلمين إلى ما يرضيه ، وأن يسلك بنا جميعا صراطه المستقيم ، وأن يرزقنا جميعا العلم النافع ، والعمل به ، والتأدب بالآداب الشرعية ، والخلق العظيم ،

المصدر : مسئولية طالب العلم -سماحة العلامة ابن باز



*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

سمعت شيخنا أبي عبدالله بن رسلان حفظه الله يقول :

الحسد كره النعمة عند أخيك وإلم تتمنى زوالها

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قيل عن الشيخ محمد بن آدم الاتيوبي حفظه الله 
وقد قال فيه الشيخ مقبل هذا بحر

 ومن ألطف ما فيها كيفية قبوله في دار الحديث فالشيخ -حفظه الله- ذهب ليسجل في الدار للدراسة فقدم للاختبار والنتيجة أن طلبوه للتدريس !! فسبحان الله! ونسأل الله أن يثبته على السنة ويختم له بالحسنى وأن يرزقه البطانة الحسنة والله أعلى وأعلم.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال الحافظ ابن رجب رحمه الله:
ليس الخائف من بكى وعصر عينيه
وإنما الخائف :من ترك ما اشتهى من الحرام إذا قدر عليه .
[ رسائل ابن رجب (1/163) ]

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال العلامة عبدالعزيز بن باز رحمه الله:

(فأخوك من نصحك وذكرك ونبهك، وليس أخوك من غفل عنك وأعرض عنك وجاملك، ولكن أخاك في الحقيقة هو الذي ينصحك والذي يعظك ويذكرك، يدعوك إلى الله، يبين لك طريق النجاة حتى تسلكه، ويحذرك من طريق الهلاك، ويبين لك سوء عاقبته حتى تجتنبه).

مجموع فتاوى ومقالات متنوعة (٢١/١٤)

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال العلامة ابن عثيمين رحمه الله تعالي في الشرح الممتع

(( إذا خِفْتَ أنْ تميلَ إلى الشَّهواتِ في الدُّنيا التي فيها المُتْعَةُ؛ فتذكَّرْ مُتْعَةَ الآخرة. ولهذا كان نبيُّنَا صلّى الله عليه وسلّم إذا رأى ما يعجِبُه مِن الدُّنيا قال: «لبيَّكَ إنَّ العَيْشَ عَيْشُ الآخِرةِ» , فيقول: «لبيَّكَ» يعني: إجابةً لك، مِن أجلِ أنْ يكبَحَ جِمَاحَ النَّفْسِ؛ حتى لا تغترَّ بما شاهدت مِن مُتَعِ الدُّنيا، فَيُقبل على الله، ثم يوطِّن النَّفسَ ويقول: «إن العَيْشَ عَيْشُ الآخرة» لا عيشُ الدُّنيا. وصَدَقَ رَسُولُ الله صلّى الله عليه وسلّم، والله؛ إنَّ العيشَ عيشُ الآخِرةِ، فإنه عيشٌ دائمٌ ونعيمٌ لا تنغيصَ فيه، بخِلافِ عيشِ الدُّنيا فإنه ناقصٌ منغَّصٌ زائِلٌ )).
-----------------------
الشرح الممتع (4/11)

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال بن تيمية رحمه الله : 
------------------------------
إذا حسنت السرائر أصلح الله الظواهر .

(الفتاوى 3/277) .

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال سبحانه وتعالى : ( قُلْ يَا عِبَادِيَ الَّذِينَ أَسْرَفُوا عَلَى أَنْفُسِهِمْ لا تَقْنَطُوا مِنْ رَحْمَةِ اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ جَمِيعًا إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ ) الزمر/ 53 ،

قال ابن كثير رحمه الله : -

" هذه الآية الكريمة دعوة لجميع العصاة من الكفرة وغيرهم إلى التوبة والإنابة ، وإخبار بأن الله تبارك وتعالى يغفر الذنوب جميعاً لمن تاب منها ورجع عنها وإن كانت مهما كانت ، وإن كثرت وكانت مثل زبد البحر ، ولا يصح حمل هذه على غير توبةٍ لأن الشرك لا يغفر لمن لم يتب منه " انتهى من
---------------------------------------------
"تفسير كثير" (4/75).

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله: "الطاعة تنوِّر القلب وتجلوه وتصقله وتقويه وتثبته حتى يصير كالمرآة المجلوة في جلائها وصفائها فيتلألأ نوراً، فإذا دنا الشيطان منه أصابه من نوره ما يصيب مسترق السمع من الشهب الثواقب، فالشيطان يفرق من هذا القلب أشد من فرق الذئب من الأسد " انتهى. " الجواب الكافي " ( ص 64 ).

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال ابن رجب الحنبلي رحمه الله: " ومَنْ حفظ الله في صباه وقوته: حفظه الله في حال كبَره وضعف قوته، ومتَّعه بسمعه وبصره وحوله وقوته وعقله، وكان بعض العلماء قد جاوز المائة سنة وهو ممتع بقوته وعقله، فوثب يوماً وثبةً شديدةً فعوتب في ذلك، فقال: هذه جوارح حفظناها عن المعاصي في الصغَر فحفظها الله علينا في الكبَر، وعكس هذا: أن بعض السلف رأى شيخاً يسأل الناس فقال: إن هذا ضعيف ضيَّع الله في صغره فضيَّعه الله في كبَره "انتهى. -" جامع العلوم والحكَم " ( 1 / 186 )-.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

وأمر مجرب أشد ما يجمع على المرء قلبه  ترك النظر للصور المحرمة ففيها هدوء القلب والخاطر وسداد الرأي  وقوة التسلط على الشيطان

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

أخي أفيدك فائدة  ما بعد إذا زائدة
(حتى إذا ما جاؤها) المعنى حتى إذا جاؤها وما هنا توكيدية 

أيمن سويد شرح الجزرية ح 7

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*طريقة المحافظة على الاسنان فى رمضان**
تتعدّد مشكلات الفم والأسنان، خلال رمضان، بسبب امتناع الكثيرين عن تفريش أسنانهم، خوفاً من ابتلاع الماء. الطبيب المتخصّص في علاج الفم والأسنان، ألكسندر قندلفت، يطلعنا على أبرز مشكلات الأسنان شيوعاً في رمضان وكيفيّة العناية بنظافة الفمّ خلال هذا الشهر الفضيل.*
تُعتبر زيارة طبيب الأسنان، بشكل دوري، مرة كلّ 3 أشهر، أمراً وقائيّاً ضروريّاً، للتأكّد من صحّة الفم. كذلك ينبغي الخضوع لتنظيف اللثّة كلّ 6 أشهر.
*ومن أبرز مشكلات الفم والأسنان التي يواجهها الصائمون:*
*1- تقرّحات الفم*
لا يزال السبب المسؤول عن نشوء تقرّحات الفم، أو ما يُعرف بـ “الحمو” عامّة، مجهولاً، ولو أنّ عوامل عدّة تُساهم في ظهورها، من بينها: الإفراط في تناول الحمضيّات وعدم الاهتمام بنظافة الفم والإجهاد.
ومن جهة ثانية، قد يُفاقم تفريش الأسنان بطريقة خاطئة وعنيفة هذه المشكلة، ولو أنّ علاجها يقتصر على التخفيف من حدّة الألم، حصراً.
*2- جفاف الفم*
تزداد مشكلة جفاف الفم، خلال فترة الصوم، نتيجة غياب كمّ السوائل الكافي الداخل إلى الجسم، علماً أنّ هذه السوائل تحفّز الغدد اللعابية على إفراز اللعاب المكوّن بنسبة 90% من الماء، وهذا الأخير يلعب دوراً هامّاً في القضاء على البكتيريا المتراكمة في داخل الفم. ويؤدّي “الشحّ” في اللعاب إلى ظهور الفطريّات في الفم، خصوصاً على اللسان، فضلاً عن الإصابة بأمراض اللثة وتسوّس الأسنان.
وللتخفيف من جفاف الفم في أثناء الصوم، يُنصح بشرب السوائل بكثرة، خصوصاً الماء، ما بين الإفطار والسحور.
ولكن، قد تترتّب مشكلة جفاف الفم جرّاء أسباب أخرى أيضاً، كتعاطي بعض العقاقير الطبيّة.
*3- رائحة الفم الكريهة*
يُعاني بعض الصائمين من مشكلة رائحة الفم الكريهة، خلال الصوم. وإذا كانت هذه الحالة تنتج من الفم، وليس عن المعدة أو الحلق، فإن سببها يعود إلى تراكم البكتيريا داخل الفم، خصوصاً على اللسان، لعدم إفراز كمّ كافٍ من اللعاب ليتخلّص منها.
ومن بين الحلول المقترحة لها: المداومة على تنظيف اللسان، بواسطة فرشاة الأسنان، والمضمضة بمحلول خاصّ.
*للعناية بصحّة الفم…*
يجب، بصورة عامّة، تفريش الأسنان 3 مرّات يومياً، بعد نصف ساعة من الفراغ من تناول الطعام، علماً أنّ هذا التدبير مساءً يُعدّ الأهمّ، لا سيّما قبل الخلود إلى النوم، لأنّ إفراز اللعاب يقلّ خلال هذه الفترة.
أمّا في رمضان، فيُنصح الصائم بتفريش أسنانه، بعد الانتهاء من الإفطار بنصف ساعة، وكذلك بعد تناول وجبة السحور، مع الانتباه إلى عدم إدخال أيّ نوع من الأطعمة إلى فمه، ما بين الفترة التالية لتفريش الأسنان والنوم.
وبخلاف الاعتقاد السائد، لا تؤشّر فرشاة الأسنان الخشنة إلى دورها الفعّال في تنظيف الأسنان، بل هي تهدّد سلامة اللثة، وتُساهم في برد الأسنان على المدى الطويل. ولذا، يجب انتقاء الفرشاة ذات الشعيرات التي تتمتّع بخشونة قليلة.
*يتخذ تفريش الأسنان المثالي مدّة تتراوح ما بين 3 و5 دقائق، ويتمّ عبر التالي:*
- ضعي، أولاً، فرشاة الأسنان على هامش اللثّة، بزاوية مقدارها 45 درجة.
- اضغطي بالفرشاة على الأسنان واللثّة بهدوء، وحرّكي الفرشاة بلطف.
- ابدئي بالجهة الخارجية لكلّ سنّ، ثمّ بالجهة الداخلية، وأخيراً بالجهة المخصّصة للمضغ.
- احرصي على تفريش الأسنان الخلفيّة في البداية، لكونها الأصعب في التنظيف. أمّا بالنسبة إلى الجهات الداخلية للأسنان الأماميّة، فضعي الفرشاة في وضع رأسيّ، وحرّكيها من اللثّة إلى الأسنان.
*السواك…*
استخدام السواك سنّة نبويّة. وهذا الأخير عبارة عن عشبة لا تزال تستخدم في العديد من البلدان بهدف تبييض الأسنان، إلا أنّ هذا التبييض يأتي على حساب طبقات “مينا” السنّ، إذ يقوم ببرد الطبقات السطحيّة عند استخدامه. كما أنّ السواك لا يستطيع أن يصل إلى أماكن ضيّقة في الفم، على غرار فرشاة الأسنان، لذا لا يستطيع أن يحلّ محلّها أو محلّ خيط الأسنان.
*4 نصائح للحفاظ على صحّة وسلامة الفم*
_ أنهي طعامك بقطعة من الجبن أو أيّ صنف من مشتقّات الحليب، لكونها تلعب دوراً بسيطاً في حماية الأسنان.
_ ارتشفي كوباً من الماء، بعد تناول الطعام.
_ استخدمي الخيط لتنظيف ما بين أسنانك، بعد الفرشاة.
_ اعتدلي في تناول الأطعمة والمشروبات الغنيّة بالسكر.

----------


## يحيى صالح

جزاك الله خيرًا

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

وجزاكم مثله شيخنا الفاضل

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

الأدلة على عدم تعين صلاة الجماعة في المسجد










[left]


[










*لاحظت في فتاويكم أنكم ترجحون صحة صلاة الجماعة خارج المسجد، وعدم تعيين المسجد لها. فعلى أي أساس؟ هلا أوردتم لي ردكم على قول ابن القيم (ومن تأمل السنة حق التأمل ..إلخ). أرجو الرد على كل دليل استدل به مخالفكم في هذه النقطة ؟

*



الإجابــة
*الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد:
فأما صحة صلاة الجماعة في غير المسجد فأمر لا شك فيه، وإذا كان من صلى منفردا تصح صلاته مع الإثم عند جل من أوجب الجماعة، فأولى أن تصح صلاة من صلى جماعة في غير المسجد.
وأما وجوب فعل الجماعة في المسجد فهذه المسألة من مواطن النزاع، والخلاف فيها قوي، والذي نقوله إن أكثر الموجبين للجماعة لم يوجبوا فعلها في المسجد، وأوجب ذلك بعض الحنابلة منهم شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية وتلميذه ابن القيم.
ومن حجة من أوجب فعلها في المسجد: همُّ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بتحريق بيوت من تخلف عنها، وحديث الأعمى وقوله له : فأجب فإني لا أجد لك رخصة، وحديث: لا صلاة لجار المسجد إلا في المسجد.
ومن حجة من لم يوجب فعلها في المسجد صلاة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في بيته بأصحابه جماعة حين كان شاكيا، فإنها لو كانت واجبة في المسجد لما أذن لهم في الصلاة خلفه في بيته، أو لأمرهم بإعادة الصلاة في المسجد. قال ابن رجب في فوائد هذا الحديث وفيه : أن المريض يصلي بمن دخل عليه للعيادة جماعة ؛ لتحصيل فضل الجماعة . وقد يستدل بذلك على أن شهود المسجد للجماعة غير واجب على الأعيان , كما هو رواية عن أحمد ؛ فإنه لم يأمرهم بإعادة صلاتهم في المسجد , بل اكتفى منهم بصلاتهم معه في مشربته . انتهى .
وكذا حديث الرجلين اللذين صليا في رحالهما ولم ينكر عليهما، وإنما أمرهما بإعادة الصلاة مع الجماعة إذا أتيا المسجد، وحديث: وجعلت لي الأرض مسجدا وطهورا. 
ويتأول همه صلى الله عليه وسلم بتحريق المتخلفين عنها بأنهم كانوا جماعة من المنافقين هذه صفتهم كما يدل عليه سياق الحديث. وهذا الوجه هو الذي رجحه ابن حجر. 
ويجاب عن حديث الأعمى بأنه لا رخصة له في التخلف مع تحصيل الفضيلة، وقد رخصالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لعتبان بن مالك حين أنكر بصره أن يصلي في بيته جماعة بخلاف ابن أم مكتوم فإنه كان يصلي في بيته منفردا، ومن ثم لم يرخص له. 
قال ابن رجب رحمه الله ما مختصره : وقيل : إن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إنما أراد أنه لا يجد لابن لأم مكتوم رخصة في حصول فضيلة الجماعة مع تخلفه وصلاته في بيته. واستدل بعض من نصر ذلك وهو البيهقي بما خرجه في سننه من طريق أبي شهاب الحناط وعن العلاء بن المسيب عن أبيه عن ابن أم مكتوم قال : قلت : يا رسول الله، إن لي قائدا لا يلائمني في هاتين الصلاتين ؟ قال : أي الصلاتين ؟ قلت : العشاء والصبح . فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : لو يعلم القاعد عنهما ما فيهما لأتاهما ولو حبوا. وقد يستدل بحديث عتبان على أن الجماعة في البيت تكفي من حضور المسجد خصوصا للأعذار .
ويحتمل أن يكون عتبان جعل موضع صلاة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : من بيته مسجدا يؤذن فيه ويقيم ويصلي بجماعة أهل داره ومن قرب منه، فتكون صلاته حينئذ في مسجد : إما مسجد جماعة , أو مسجد بيت يجمع فيه، وأما ابن أم مكتوم فإنه استأذن في صلاته في بيته منفردا فلم يأذن له. وهذا أقرب ما جمع به بين الحديثين . انتهى . 
وأما حديث لا صلاة لجار المسجد إلا في المسجد فضعيف. قال ابن قدامة في المغني : فصل : ويجوز فعلها في البيت والصحراء. وقيل فيه رواية أخرى أن حضور المسجد واجب إذا كان قريبا منه أنه يروى عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : لا صلاة لجار المسجد إلا في المسجد .     
ولنا قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : أعطيت خمسا لم يعطهن أحد قبلي : جعلت لي الأرض طيبة وطهورا ومسجدا، فأيما رجل أدركته الصلاة صلى حيث كان . متفق عليه . وقالت عائشة رضي الله عنها : صلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في بيته وهو شاك فصلى جالسا وصلى وراءه قوم قياما، فأشار إليهم أن اجلسوا . رواه البخاري. وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لرجلين إذا صليتما في رحالكما ثم أدركتما الجماعة فصليا معهم تكن لكما نافلة. وقوله لا صلاة لجار المسجد إلا في المسجد. لا نعرفه إلا من قول علي نفسه. كذلك رواه سعيد في سننه، والظاهر أنه إنما أراد الجماعة وعبر بالمسجد عن الجماعة، لأنه محلها، ومعناه لا صلاة لجار المسجد إلا مع الجماعة . وقيل أراد به الكمال والفضيلة فإن الأخبار الصحيحة دالة على أن الصلاة في غير المسجد صحيحة جائزة . انتهى .
وقد قال البيهقي في سننه: باب من جمع في بيته. وذكر فيه حديث أنس بن مالك قال :كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أحسن الناس خلقا، فربما تحضره الصلاة وهو في بيتنا فيأمر بالبساط الذي تحته فيكنس، ثم ينضح ثم يقوم فنقوم خلفه فيصلى بنا قال : وكان بساطهم من جريد النخل. رواه مسلم . وعن أنس عن أم الفضل بنت الحارث قالت :صلى بنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في مرضه في بيته المغرب في ثوب واحد متوشحا به قرأ والمرسلات، ما صلى بعدها صلاة حتى قبض . وعن إبراهيم عن الأسود وعلقمة قالا: أتينا عبدالله في داره قال : صلى هؤلاء خلفكم قلنا : لا . فقال : قوموا فصلوا. وذكر الحديث في صلاته بهما.
قال البيهقي : وسنروي إن شاء الله تعالى حديث: ولا يؤم الرجل في بيته إلا بإذنه . ثم ذكر حديث أبي نضرة : أن أبا سعيد مولى الأنصار أو مملوكا دعا أبا ذر فقال أبو ذر : أكذلك ياابن مسعود أو أبا عبدالرحمن قال نعم فتأخر قالا سليمان يعني إن الرجل أحق ببيته . وعنحبيب بن أبي ثابت : أنه صنع طعاما فدعا إبراهيم النخعي وإبراهيم التيمي وسلمة بن كهيل وذرا واناسا من وجوه القراء فأمر إبراهيم التيمي فقص عليهم ثم حضرت الصلاة فصلوا في البيوت في جماعة ولم يخرجوا إلى المسجد ثم جاءهم بالطعام . انتهى ما ذكره البيهقي من الآثار محذوف الأسانيد .
وثمت آثار أخرى في الباب. وفي ما مضى كفاية في بيان إجزاء الجماعة في كل مكان وعدم تعين المسجد لفعلها، ومع هذا فإن القول بوجوبها في المسجد قول قوي، وهو أحوط وأبرأ للذمة فضلا عما في إتيان المساجد من الفضيلة العظيمة، فلا ينبغي للحريص على دينه أن يتساهل في هذا الأمر .
والله أعلم..
*



[/right]

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

مذاهب العلماء في حكم صلاة الجماعة


















السؤال


*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله الرجاء ذكر العلماء الذين قالوا إن صلاة الجماعة فرض كفاية، و العلماء الذين قالوا إنها سنة مؤكدة, مع ذكر أدلتهم لرأيهم هذا، وهل هناك من علماء هذا العصر من قال بذلك؟ وجزاكم الله خيرا ا*الإجابــة
*الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد:

فإن العلماء رحمهم الله اختلفوا في صلاة الجماعة، فالبعض يراها سنة مؤكدة، والبعض الآخر يراها فرض كفاية، وهناك من قال بوجوبها عينا.
فعند الشافعية أنها فرض كفاية، وهو الصحيح من مذهبهم، ومنهم من قال إنها سنة.
قال الشيرازي في المهذب: اختلف أصحابنا في الجماعة فقال أبو العباس وأبو إسحاق:هي فرض كفاية يجب إظهارها في الناس، فإن امتنعوا من إظهارها قوتلوا عليها، وهو المنصوص في الإمامة، والدليل عليه ما روى أبو الدرداء رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ما من ثلاثة في قرية ولا بدو لا تقام فيهم الصلاة، إلا قد استحوذ عليهم الشيطان، عليك بالجماعة، فإنما يأخذ الذئب من الغنم القاصية. 
وقال النووي في المجموع شرح المهذب: والصحيح أنها فرض كفاية، وهو الذي نص عليهالشافعي في كتابه "الإمامة" كما ذكره المصنف، وهو قول شيخي المذهب: ابن سُريج وأبي إسحاق وجمهور أصحابنا المتقدمين، وصححه أكثر المصنفين، وهو الذي تقتضيه الأحاديث الصحيحة. انتهى
وعند أكثر المالكية أنها سنة مؤكدة، وقال بعضهم: فرض كفاية، قال أبو الوليد الباجي في شرحه على موطأ الإمام مالك عند شرحه لحديث: صلاة الجماعة تفضل على صلاة الفذ بسبع وعشرين درجة. 
وهذا الذي ذكره يدل على أن الجماعة ليست بشرط في صحة الصلاة ولا بفرض، واختلف العلماء في ذلك، فذهب بعض أصحابنا وأصحاب الشافعي إلى أن الجماعة فرض على الكفاية، وذهب بعضهم إلى أنها سنة مؤكدة، وقال داود: إن صلاة الجماعة فرض، ولا تجوز صلاة الفذ مع القدرة عليها، والدليل على صحة ذلك الخبر الذي ذكرناه، ووجه الدليل معنيان:
أحدهما، أنه جعل صلاة الجماعة تفضل صلاة الفذ، ولو لم تكن صلاة الفذ مجزئة لما وصفت بأن صلاة الجماعة تفضلها، لأنه لا يصح أن يفاضل بين صلاة الجماعة وبين ما ليس بصلاة.
والثاني، أنه حد ذلك بسبع وعشرين درجة، فلو لم تكن لصلاة الفذ درجة من الفضيلة لما جاز أن يقال إن صلاة الجماعة تزيد عليها سبعا وعشرين درجة ولا أكثر ولا أقل، لأنه إذا لم يكن لصلاة الفذ مقدار من الفضيلة، فلا يصح أن تتقدر الزيادة عليها بدرجات معدودة مضافة إليها. انتهى.
أما وجوب صلاة الجماعة، فهو الراجح عند الحنفية.
ففي البحر الرائق لابن نجيم: الجماعة سنة مؤكدة، أي قوية تشبه الواجب في القوة، والراجح عند أهل المذهب الوجوب، ونقله في البدائع عن عامة مشايخنا. انتهى.
وكذلك على الوجوب الحنابلة، وللتعرف على المزيد في هذا الموضوع، راجع الأجوبة التالية: 36549، 15661، 26165، 34242.
والذي يدعمه الدليل في هذه المسألة هو أن صلاة الجماعة واجبة وجوبا عينيا على الرجال البالغين، مع الخلو من الأعذار المعتبرة التي تسقط الوجوب كما هو واضح من محتوى الفتاوى المحال إليها سابقا.
والله أعلم.*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال**:*
*[* *من قرأَ القرآن لم يُرَدَّ إلى أرذل العمر ، وذلك قوله تعالى : { ثم رددناه أسفل سافلين إلا الذين آمنوا } قال : إلا الذين قرؤوا القرآن**].* 
*رواه الحاكم وقال صحيح الإسناد وصححه الألباني في " صحيح الترغيب والترهيب** ".* 
*مدونة فوائد المفكرة**:*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

وما أنا إلا من غزية إن غوت    ****     غويت وإن ترشد غزية أرشد

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

السؤال

:سائل من الجزائر يقول:

 عندنا يُنصح الطالب في دراسة الفقه المالكي لمنظومة ابن عاشر، لكن بعض أخواننا يشنِّع علينا كون مؤلفها أشعريًا صوفيًا، وهو قد نصَّ على ذلك في مقدمة وخاتمة منظومته، فما حكم دراسة بعض المصنفات المفيدة التي ألَّفها مبتدعة؟

 الجواب مفرغ 

:أولًا: ما كان بدعة بحتًا فهذا لا يَحِلُّ النظر فيه إلَّا لعالم متمكِّن راسخ، ويريد أن يردَّ على المبتدعة من كتبهم، فلو أنَّنا رددنا على المبتدعة بأقوال أئمة أهل السنة لم يقبلوا منا، لكن حينما يكون النقل الشنيع البدعي من كتب أئمتهم، فهُنا إِمَّا أن يقبلوا وإِمَّا أن تقوم عليهم الحُجَّة.الثاني: ما كان خليطًا فيه سنة وبدعة، كذلك لا يحل النظر فيه إِلَّا لمن ذُكر؛ لأنه يستفيد من ما هو سنة ويدع الآخر.تفسير الكشَّاف للزمخشري فيه بدع، فالرجل معتزلي جَلْد، ولهذا قال قائل أهل السنة "إنا نستخرج اعتزاليات الزمخشري بالمناقيش" يعني من كتبه، وبهذا تعلمون أنَّ من كان مبتدءًا أو لم يكن راسخًا في العلم لا يحل له النظر في كتب هؤلاء.الثالث: ما كان في السُّنة محض وإن كان صاحبه صاحب بدعة، فمثلًا يُحقِّق كتابًا في الفقه، ولا يزيد شيء، قد يحقِّق كتابًا في العقيدة والعالم الراسخ صاحب السُّنة يقول ليس فيه شيء، لم يقع فيه على خلل ولا عيب فلا بأس به كذلك، أو كتابًا في الحديث يجمع مثلًا أحاديث الصحيحين في باب كذا، ولم يُدخِل عليه شيء مُتعيِّش يطلب الكسب، وهو مبتدع فهذا الأمر فيه واسع، وإن كان في دواوين أهل السُّنة في جميع الفنون الشرعي الذي أساسه العقيدة الصحيحة من الكتابِ والسُّنة وعلى فهم السلف الصالح أَوْلى من كتب هذا.بَقِي الحال الذي أظنه محل السؤال وهو أنَّه إذا كانت هذي الدراسة إلزامية من مدارس الدولة، فتفطَّنوا لأشعريات الرجل والكتاب في العقيدة؛ لأن الفقه في الغالب ما يكون في شيء، لا يكون فيه شيء في العقيدة، يشرح كتاب الطهارة على ما هو، أَمَّا إذا كان المصنَّف في العقيدة؛ فهُنا تفطَّنوا، علِّموا أولادكم زلَّات الرجل وشططه في العقيدة، وأنا لم أقرأ للرجل شيئًا، ثُمَّ إذا جاء الاختبار استعمل التعريض، قال المصنف كذا وقال مثلًا فلان كذا استعمل المعاريض.القارئ: شيخ يظهر من السؤال أنَّ المنظومة في الفقه ولكن المسائل عقدية في مقدمتها وخاتمتها، وأنَّها ليست دراسة نظامية، لأنه يقول يُنصح الطلاب بذلك.الشيخ: أنا نبَّهت قلت إذا كانت الفقهية تُدرس على ما هي، أمَّا المقدمة يعني الأمور العقدية هذه أمور يُنَبّه الطلاب عليها، يُنَبَّه على الخلل، أو تُحذف مرة واحدة، ويقتصر المدِّرس على الفقه بدءً ونهاية والطلاب يدرِّسهم دواوين العقيدة الصحيحة. نعم

.الشيخ عبيد الجابري

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

نعم ،
الصواب قول من ذهب من العلماء المحققين إلى أن لفظة "لا شخص..." في الحديث: صحيحة من حيث الرواية ولا حجة لمن أوّلها. 
فإطلاق وصف (شخص) على الله جائز.
وأودّ أن أضيف إضافة يسيرة: 
هي أن إطلاق : شخص ونحوها كــ ـ(شيء) أو الإخبار بها عن الله هو مما يرجع إلى نفس الذات, 
ولكن هل هي من أسماء الله الحسنى التي لا يُدعى إلا بها أو لا؟
أقول: هي تدخل تحت قاعدة مهمّة ذكرها الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى في (بدئع الفوائد: 161) قال: "من الأمور التي يجب أن تعلم : أن ما يدخل في باب الإخبار عن الله تعالى, أوسع مما يدخل في باب أسمائه وصفاته: كالشيء، والموجود، والقائم بنفسه, فإنه يُخبر عنه به، ولا يدخل في أسمائه الحسنى وصفاته العليا"
ثم قال: "ولا يثنى عليه إلا بأسمائه الحسنى وصفاته العلى, وكذلك لا يُسأل إلا بها فلا يقال: يا موجود أو يا شيء أو يا ذات اغفر لي...."
إذن: فالشخص، والشيء مما يجوز إطلاقه على الله تعالى في باب الإخبار الذي هو أوسع من باب أسمائه وصفاته ..فهما ليسا من الأسماء الحسنى ولا يُدعى الله بها.
ولو راجعت شرح الشيخ الغنيمان -الذي نقل عنه الإبانة فأفاد- لوجدت فيه توضيحا شافيا . والله الموفق.
http://www.alaqida.net/vb/showthread.php?t=8807

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

الكتب *»* موطأ مالك *»* كتاب الصلاة *»* باب ترك القراءة خلف الإمام فيما جهر فيه



إظهار التشكيل|إخفاء التشكيل

مسألة:





التحليل الموضوعي



*باب ترك القراءة خلف الإمام فيما جهر فيه* 

*حدثني* يحيى *عن* مالك *عن* نافع *أن* عبد الله بن عمر *كان إذا سئل هل يقرأ أحد خلف الإمام قال* إذا صلى أحدكم خلف الإمام فحسبه قراءة الإمام *وإذا صلى وحده فليقرأ* *قال وكان* عبد الله بن عمر *لا يقرأ خلف الإمام قال* يحيى *سمعت* مالكا *يقول الأمر عندنا أن يقرأ الرجل وراء الإمام فيما لا يجهر فيه الإمام بالقراءة ويترك القراءة فيما يجه**ر فيه الإمام بالقراءة*
























الحاشية رقم: 1




[ ص: 326 ] *10 -* *باب ترك القراءة خلف الإمام فيما جهر فيه* 

*193* *191* *-* *(* مالك *عن* نافع *أن* عبد الله بن عمر *كان إذا سئل هل يقرأ أحد خلف الإمام ؟ قال : إذا صلى أحدكم خلف الإمام فحسبه* *)* *أي كافيه* *(* *قراءة الإمام )* *ولا يقرأ لقوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : "* وإذا قرأ فأنصتوا *"* *،* *(* *وإذا صلى وحده فليقرأ )* *فعلم منه وجوبها عنده على الإمام والفذ .* 

*(* *قال :* *وكان* عبد الله بن عمر *لا يقرأ خلف الإمام* *)* *قال* ابن عبد البر *:* *ظاهر هذا أنه لا يرى القراءة في سر الإمام ولا في جهره ، ولكن* مالك *قيده بترجمة الباب أن ذلك فيما جهر به الإمام بما علم من المعنى ، ويدل على صحته ما رواه* عبد الرزاق *، عن* ابن جريج *عن* الزهري *، عن* سالم *أن* ابن عمر *كان ينصت للإمام فيما جهر فيه ولا يقرأ معه* *، وهو يدل على أنه كان يقرأ معه فيما أسر فيه ،* *(* *قال* يحيى *:* *سمعت* مالكا *يقول : الأمر عندنا )*بالمدينة *(* *أن* يقرأ الرجل وراء الإمام فيما لا يجهر فيه الإمام بالقراءة *، ويترك القراءة فيما يجهر فيه الإمام بالقراءة )* *قال* ابن عبد البر *:* *وحجته قوله تعالى :* وإذا قرئ القرآن فاستمعوا له وأنصتوا *(* *سورة الأعراف : الآية 204 ) لا خلاف أنه نزل في هذا المعنى دون غيره ، ومعلوم أنه في صلاة الجهر ؛ لأن السر ل**ا يسمع ، فدل على أنه أراد الجهر خاصة ، وأجمعوا على أنه لم يرد به كل موضع يستمع فيه القرآن وإنم**ا أراد الصلاة ، ويشهد له قوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في الإمام : "* وإذا قرأ فأنصتوا *"* *صححه* ابن حنبل *فأين المذهب عن السنة ؟ وظاهر القرآن* *قال* أبو هريرة *:* *كانوا يتكلمون في الصلاة حتى نزلت الآية* *، قال* إبراهيم بن مسلم *:* *قلت* لأبي عياض *:* *لقد كنت أظن أن أحدا لا يسمع القرآن إلا يستمع ، قال : لا إنما ذلك في الصلاة ، فأما في غيرها فإن شئت ا**ستمعت وأنصت وإن شئت مضيت ولم تستمع* *، وبهذا قال جماعة من التابعين أن الآية في الصلاة ، وزاد* مجاهدوقتادة والضحاك *:* *وخطبة الجمعة .*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

أخلاقه غزت القلوب بلطفها قبل استلال سيوفه ونباله .

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ عَنْ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ سَبْعَةٌ يُظِلُّهُمْ اللَّهُ فِي ظِلِّهِ يَوْمَ لَا ظِلَّ إِلَّا ظِلُّهُ الْإِمَامُ الْعَادِلُ وَشَابٌّ نَشَأَ بِعِبَادَةِ اللَّهِ وَرَجُلٌ قَلْبُهُ مُعَلَّقٌ فِي الْمَسَاجِدِ وَرَجُلَانِ تَحَابَّا فِي اللَّهِ اجْتَمَعَا عَلَيْهِ وَتَفَرَّقَا عَلَيْهِ وَرَجُلٌ دَعَتْهُ امْرَأَةٌ ذَاتُ مَنْصِبٍ وَجَمَالٍ فَقَالَ إِنِّي أَخَافُ اللَّهَ وَرَجُلٌ تَصَدَّقَ بِصَدَقَةٍ فَأَخْفَاهَا حَتَّى لَا تَعْلَمَ يَمِينُهُ مَا تُنْفِقُ شِمَالُهُ وَرَجُلٌ ذَكَرَ اللَّهَ خَالِيًا فَفَاضَتْ عَيْنَاهُ

وجاء في أحاديث أخرى غيرَ هؤلاء السبعة : 
= من أنظر معسرا 
= وضع عنه وتصدق عليه 
= من أعان مجاهدا 
= من اظل رأس الغازي في سبيل الله 
= من أعان غرما في عسرته 
= من أعان مكاتبا في رقبته 
= من حامى الغزاة حين انكشفوا وولوا ، فحمى آثارهم حتى نجوا ، ونجا أو استشهد .

قال ابن حجر : 


وزد سبعةً إظلالَ غازٍ وعونَه == وإنظارَ دي عسر وتخفيفَ حمله
وحامي غزاة حين ولّوا وعونَ ذي == غرامة حق معْ مكاتب أهله

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى



----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى



----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

http://www.al-sunan.org/vb/showthrea...DA%E1%E6%C7%E4

*حقيقة المناظرة التي دارت بين الشيخ أبي عبد الله ماهر بن ظافر القحطاني حفظه الله وسليمان العلوان*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

http://www.aklaam.net/forum/showthread.php?t=52141
سهرة خاصة عن ترجمة العلامة الأديب شيخنا الهمام محمود شاكر رحمه الله رحمة واسعة

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

https://ar-ar.facebook.com/Abou.Fihr

صفحة الشيخ محمود شاكر علىى التواصل الاجتماعي

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

http://www.kalemasawaa.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4155

بعض كتب الشيخ رحمه الله

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=75138

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

http://arabia.babycenter.com/thread/...7%D9%85%D9%84-

طعام الحوامل  المفيد والمضر

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*رساله في الطريق الى ثقافتنا*
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.net/twealib/0137.pdf

*قضيه الشعر الجاهلي في كتاب ابن سلام*
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.net/twealib/0148.pdf

*القوس العذراء*
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.net/twealib/0187.pdf

*اباطيل و اسمار - الجزء 1 و 2 في مجلد واحد*
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.net/twealib/0224.pdf

*جمهره مقالات الاستاذ محمود محمد شاكر - الجزء 1*
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.net/twealib/0241.pdf

*جمهره مقالات الاستاذ محمود محمد شاكر - الجزء 2*
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.net/twealib/0242.pdf

*اسرار البلاغه*
*عبد القاهر الجرجاني - تعليق : محمود محمد شاكر*
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.net/twealib/0157.pdf

*دلائل الاعجاز* 
*عبد القاهر الجرجاني - قرأه و علق عليه: محمود محمد شاكر* 
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.net/twealib/0175.pdf

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*اعصفي يا رياح وقصائد أخرى
http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=4344

جامع البيان عن تأويل آي القرآن (تفسير الطبري) (ت: شاكر)
http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=650
جمهرة مقالات الأستاذ محمود شاكر
http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=298
أباطيل وأسمار
http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=256
دلائل الاعجاز
http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=221
القوس العذراء
http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=233
قضية الشعر الجاهلي في كتاب ابن سلام
http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=195
رسالة في الطريق إلى ثقافتنا
http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=186
أسرار البلاغة
http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=204*
**

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D9%85%...A7%D9%83%D8%B1

ترجمته على ويكيبيديا 
رحمه الله

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*ما هي الديانة الأيزيدية!وليس فرقة الزيدية، أدخل لتعرف*
*الموسوعةالشاملة عن الماسونية*
*حقيقة جمال الدين الأفغاني، حقائق تنشر لأول مرة*
*محاكم التفتيش وإبادة المسلمين في الأندلس*
*موسوعةالشيعة الإثنى عشرية*
*الأنبا مكسيموس:يُسلِم 50000سنوياً (مرفق التسجيل)*
*هل سلم الإنجيل من التحريف (مدعم بالمخطوطات)*
*أقوال أئمةأهل البيت في شيعتهم*
*سـيرأعـلام السفهــــاء!!*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*تتسامى أرواحُنا للمعالي = قد حَدَاها عزم كحد الظَّــباتِ**


**هَـمُّــنا بعد الموت عيشُ خلود = لا نرى الموتَ غاية للحياةِ*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*قال الإمام الخطابي رحمه الله*
*أنسْتُ بِوَحدتي ولَزِمتُ بيتي == فدامَ الأنسُ لي ونَمَى السُرورُ
وأدّبَـنـي الزمـانُ فــلا أبـالي == هُـجِـرْتُ فــلا أُزَارُ ولا أَزورُ
فـلـستُ بسائـلٍ ما دُمـتُ حيًّـا == أسَارَ الجُـنْدُ أم رَكِبَ الأميـرُ*
*قال الإمام البغوي:
(وقد اتفق علماء السنة على معاداة أهل البدعة ومهاجرتهم)*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*قال الإمام ابن القيم 'رحمه الله' : كل علم وعمل لايزيد الإيمان واليقين قوة فمدخول, وكل إيمان لايبعث على العمل فمدخول. يعني دخله شيء عطله عن العمل .*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*عن الليث بن سعدٍ قال :**"لو رأيتُ صاحب هوىً يمشي على الماء ما قَبِلْتُه ! " .*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*{ فَكُنْ عَلَى نَهْجِ سَبِيلِ السَّلَفِ *** فِي مُجْمَعٍ عَلَيْـهِ أَوْ مُخْتَلَفِ }*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*من الناس من لفظه لؤلؤ يبادره اللقط إذ يلفظُ**وبعضهم قوله كالحصا يقال فيلغى ولا يحفظُ*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: من رد عن عرض أخيه بالغيبة كان حق على الله أن يعتقه من النار.** حديث رقم 6262 - صحيح الجامع.**

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*لو يعلم المرء قدر العلم لم ينم*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال شيخ الاسلام بن تيمية رحمه الله (( فالمؤمن إذا كانت له نية أتت على عامة أفعاله وكانت المباحات من صالح أعماله لصلاح قلبه ونيته ))

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*نبذة سريعة عن السر الذهبي في تحصيل السلف للعلوم : إنه التكرار .... طريقة السلف في العلم والحفظ* 


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

جَاء في تَرجمة أحمدَ بنِ الفُرَاتِ ( أبي مسعودٍ الرَّازي ) : أنَّه كان يُكرِّرُ كلَّ حَديثٍ خمسَ مائةِ مَرَّةٍ .(1) وقَالَ له رَجلٌ : إنَّا نَنْسى الحديثَ ؟ فقال : أيُّكمْ يرْجِعُ في حِفظِ حديثٍ وَاحدٍ خمس مائة مرَّةٍ ؟! قَالوا : وَمَنْ يَقوَى عَلَى هَذَا ؟ فَقَال : لِذاكَ لا تحفظون (2) .

وفي ترجمة (أبي بَكرٍ الأَبْهَريِّ المالكيِّ ) قال : قَرَأتُ مُخْتَصَرَ ابنِ عبد الحكم خمسمائة مرة (والأَسَديةَ ) خمساً وسبعين مرة ، و( المُوَطَّأَ ) كذلك ، و(المَبْسُوطَ) ثلاثين مرة ومختصرَ ابنِ البرقي سبعين مرة .(3) 

هذا وأمثالُه - ممَّا سَنورِدُه إنْ شَاءَ الله - يُبَيِّنُ اِحْتِفاءَ السَّلفِ والمتقدِّمين بـ( التَّكْرَارِ ) بِوَصْفِهِ طَريقَاً من طُرُقِ تَحصِيلِ العِلْمِ ، وسَبِيلاً قَويماً لتَثْبِيتِهِ وعَدمِ نِسْيَانه ، والتَّكرَارُ – أيُّهَا الموفَّق -: عِبَارةٌ عَنْ تَكريرِ المَحْفُوظِ والمَقروءِ وإِعادَتِهِ وطُولِ تَرديده ؛ بُغْيَة ضَبْطِهِ وتَرسِيخِهِ ، كَأنْ تَعْمِدَ إلى حِزبٍ من القُرآنِ ، أو إلى حَدِيثٍ ، أو صَفْحةٍ من المتُونِ فَتَقُومَ بحِفْظِهَا ، ثُمَّ بتِكْرَارِها التَّكرارَ الكَثِيرَ ( 50 ، 100 ، 200 ، ...) ، فإِنَّكَ إنْ فَعَلتَ ذَلكَ اِشْتَدَ مَتنُ مَحْفُوظِك ، فَلا تُتعبُك كَثْرةُ المرَاجَعَةِ ولا تُرْهِقُكَ السُّرْعَةُ في التَّفَلت ، وصَارَ مَحْفوظكَ – في كلِّ وَقْتٍ- قَريبَ الاستِحْضَارِ ، سَهْلَ المرَاجَعَة .

أيُّهَا القَارئُ :
إنَّ مَا وَصَفتُهُ لَكَ ليس بِدْعَاً مِنَ القَولِ ، أو مِثَاليَّاتٍ مِن الخَيَال ، بلْ هَذَا مَا عَليهِ السَّلَفُ المتقدِّمون والخَلَفُ الحَاذِقُونَ في الحِفظِ وَالمطَالعة ، وأَنَا أذكُرُ لك من أقوالهم وأحوَالهِمْ مَا يَكُونُ لَكَ في دَربِك سِرَاجاً ودَليلاً :
فَقَد رَوَى الخَطِيبُ البَغْدِاديِّ ( في الجَامع 1/238 ) عَنْ عَلقَمةَ قَالَ : اطِيلُوا ذِكرَ الحَديثِ لا يَدْرُس . 
وقال عَبَّاسٌ الدُّورِيُّ: سمعتُ يحيى بنَ مَعِينٍ يقولُ: لَو لم نَكتُب ( وفي لفظٍ: نَسْمَع ) الحَديثَ خمسينَ مَرَّةً مَا عَرَفنَاه . ( 4 )

وجَاءَ في تَرْجمة الإمَامِ أبي إسْحَاق الشِّيرَازيِّ أنَّهُ قَالَ : "كُنتُ أُعيدُ كلَّ قِيَاسٍ أَلفَ مَرَّةٍ، فَإذَا فَرغْتُ منه أَخذْتُ قيَاساً آخَرَ وهَكَذَا ، وكُنتُ أُعيدُ كُلَّ درسٍ أَلفَ مَرَّةٍ فإذا كَانَ في المسْأَلةِ بيتٌ يُسْتَشْهدُ به حَفظتُ القَصِيدةَ " ( 5 ) . وكَانَ أبو إسْحَاق يُعيدُ الدَّرْسَ في بِدَايَتِه مِائَةَ مَرَّةٍ .( كما في المنتظم لابن الجوزي 4/489) .

وَقَدْ قَالَ ابنُ بَشْكُوَال ( في الصلة 1/146 ) في ترجمة أبي بَكرٍ غَالبِ بنِ عَبْدِ الرَّحمنِ بنِ عَطِيةَ الغرناطي (ت:518) - والدِ ابنِ عَطِيَّة المفَسِّرِ - : " وَقَرأتُ بخطِّ بعضِ أصْحَابِنَا أنَّه سَمِعَ أبَا بكر بنِ عّطِيَّةَ يَذكُرُ أنَّهُ كَرَّرَ صَحِيحَ البُخَاريِّ سَبعَ مِائةِ مَرَّةٍ " ا.هـ
وكَانَ الحَسن بنُ ذي النُّونِ أبو المَفَاخِرِ النَّيْسَابُوري ( المنسوبُ للمُعْتَزِلَةِ ) (ت : 545 هـ) يقولُ : الشَّيءُ إذَا لم يُعَدْ سَبعينَ مَرَّةً لا يَسْتَقرُّ . ا.هـ ( 6 ) . وهَذَا عَلَى وَجْهِ التَّقْريبِ فَقَدْ جَاءَ عَنْهُ أنَّهُ : كَانَ يُعيدُ الدَّرْسَ خَمسينَ مرةً ( 7 )
وقَال الذَّهَبيُّ ( في السِّيرِ 23 /115 ) في ترجمة ابن العَجَميِّ (ت : 642هـ ) : "يُقالُ: أَلْقَى ( المُهَذَّبَ ) دُرُوسَاً خمسَاً وعِشْرينَ مَرَّةً " ا.هـ . 
وَقَالَ السَّخَاوي ( في الضِّياءِ اللامع 2/418 ) في ترجمة عَبدِ الَّلطيف الكِرمَانيِّ الحَنَفِي : " وممن أَخَذَ عَنْهُ الزينُ قاسم والشَّمسُ الأمشاطي وحَكى لي عنه أنه سمعه يقول: طَالعت (المحيط ) للبرهاني مائة مرة ." والمحيط البرهاني في الفقه النعماني للإمام المرغيناني في فقه الحنفية .
وجَاءَ عن بكر بنِ محمدِ بن أبي الفَضْلِ الأَنْصَاريِّ : أنَّه رُبما كَانَ في ابتداءِ طَلَبِهِ يُكرِّرُ المسْألةَ أربعَ مائة مَرَّةٍ .( 8 ) . وسُئِلَ يوماً عن مسألةٍ غريبةٍ فَقَالَ : كَرَّرتُ هَذهِ المسْألةَ لَيلةً في بُرجٍ من حِصْنِ بُخَارَى أربَعَ مائة مرة .( 9 ) ، 
وُنقِلَ عن ابنِ هِشَامٍ أنَّهُ قَرَأَ الألفِيَّةَ ألفَ مَرَّةٍ .( 10 ) 

وقدْ كَانَ لصَحِيحِ البُخَاريِّ ومُسْلمٍ عِنَايَةٌ فَائِقَةٌ عندَهُم في التَّكرَارِ ، فقد كَرَّرَهُ بعضُهُم مئةَ مَرَّةٍ ، وستين مَرَّةً وثلاثين مَرَّةً...، ولَعلَّ التَّكرارَ عندَهم مُنْصَبٌ عَلَى أُمَّاتِ الكُتُبِ في كُلِّ فَنِّ كالأحاديثِ والألفيَّةِ والمتُون المعتَمَدة ، دونَ سائرِ الكُُتبِ التي إما تقرأ مع الاستظهار وإما تقرأ فقط .

وكَانُوا يَرَونَ أنَّ إعادةَ النَّظَرِ والتَّكرَارِ تُوقِفُ المَرءَ عَلَى مَا لم يَطَّلِعْ عَلَيهِ سَابقاً ، لا في المطَالَعَة ولا في الحِفْظِ . قَالَ المزَنِيُّ – رحمه الله - : قَرأتُ ( الرِّسَالةَ ) خمسَ مِائة مَرَّةٍ، مَا مِنْ مَرَّةٍ إلا واسْتَفدتُ مِنْهَا فَائِدَةً جَديدَةً. وقَالَ أيضاً: أَنَا أَنْظُرُ في ( الرِّسَالةِ ) من خمسينَ سَنَة ، مَا أعْلمُ أنِّي نَظَرتُ فِيهَا مَرَّةً إلا استفدتُ مِنْهَا شَيئاً لم أكُنْ عَرَفْتُهُ ( 11 ) . 

وكان التَّكرَارُ عندَهم إِمَّا بالعَدِّ وإمَّا بالزَّمَنِ ، وكُلُّ طَريقةٍ لَهَا مَزِيَّةٌ .
قَال ابنُ الأثيرِ في المَثَلِ السَّائِرِ 1/46 : " وكُنتُ جَرَّدتُ من الأَخْبَارِ النَّبَويَّةِ كِتَابَاً يَشْتَمِلُ عَلَى ثَلاثةِ آلافِ خَبرٍ كُلُّهَا تَدخُلُ في الاسْتِعمَالِ، ومَا زِلتُ أُوَاظِبُ عَلَى مُطَالَعَتِهِ مُدَّةً تَزيدُ عَلَى عَشْر سنين ، فَكنتُ أنهي مُطَالعتَه في كلِّ أسبوعٍ مَرَّةً حَتَّى دَارَ على نَاظِري وخَاطِري ما يزيدُ على خمسِ مائةِ مَرَّة ٍ، وصَارَ محفوظاً لا يَشُذُّ عَني منهُ شَيءٌ " .
وهذا الذي ذَكَره ابنُ الأثير : أنه لا يَشُذُّ عنه منه شيءٌ = هو مَزِيةُ التَّكرَارِ وفَائِدَتُه ، فإنَّ الشّيءَ إذا أُعيدَ مَرَّاتٍ كثيرةٍ صَارَ النِّسيانُ فيه قليلٌ ، والخَطأُ فيه نَادرٌ . وأنتَ تَرى ذلك في شُؤُونِكَ كُلِّهَا ، فالطَّريقُ الذي تَسلُكُهُ في اليومِ مَرَّاتٍ تجد أنَّك قد خَبَرتَه وعَرَفتَه ، بتَفَاصِيلِه ودَقَائِقِه .

والتَّكرارُ – أيضاً - دَأبُ كثيرٍ من الفُضَلاءِ المعَاصِرينَ ، بل هُوَ المعتَمَدُ في بَعضِ الأَقْطَارِ كَمَا هو مُشتهٌر عن الشَّنَاقِطَةِ ، وَأَخبَارُهم في هذا تَطُولُ . ( 12 ) 


أيُّهَا المبَاركُ :
هذا الذي وَصَفتُـهُ لكَ هو الأصلَحُ لغَالبِ طَلَبةِ العلمِ والمهتَمِّينَ به ، وأمَّا من رَزَقه الله ذَاكِرةً قَويَّةً مَتِينةً بحيثُ يحفظُ سَريعاً ويَنْسى بَطِيئاً فَهَذا نَادِرٌ لا يُقَاسُ عَليه ، وقَليلٌ لا يُنَبَّه عَلَيه ، وأمَّا جُلُّ الناسِ فالتَّكرارُ لهم هو : الأصلح . بَلْ قد يُقالُ : طُول تَرديد العلم وتكراره يَحتَاجُه سَرِيعُ الحِفظِ أيضاً، وهذا ظَاهرُ صنيعِ حُفَّاظِ المسلمين ، كالبُخَاري وغيره .

وتَكرارُ المحفوظِ يُعين على ضَبطِه وثَبَاته ، ويُعين – أيضاً – عِندَ المراجعة ؛ لأنَّ الإنسانَ قد تَعتَرضُه الأَعمالُ فيبتعدُ عن مَحفوظَاتِه ، فإنْ كانَ قد أَدامَ تكرارها في أوَّلِ حِفظهِ سَهُلَ عليه استِرجَاعُها ، وقدْ رأيتُ من أصحَابِ الحفظِ السَّريعِ مَنْ يُعاني في المرَاجَعةِ كالمعَانَاةِ في أوَّل الحفظ بل أشدُّ ، حتى إنَّ بعضهم : يخيل إليه أنه مَا مرَّ على حافِظَته منه شيء .

فمن ترك التكرار زاهداً به ، معتقداً أنَّ الحفظَ السَّريعَ كَافٍ في رُسُوخِ المحفُوظِ فَهَذَا يُسْرِعُ إليه النِّسيانُ ، وتصعُب عليه المراجَعةُ ، ولو ظنَّ أوَّلَ أمْرِهِ أنَّه مُتقنٌ ، كَحَال العَجُوزِ التي ذَكَرَ خَبَرَها ابنُ الجَوزِيِّ فَقَالَ : " وحَكَى لنَا الحَسَنُ - يعني ابنَ أبي بَكر النَّيسَابُوري- أنَّ فَقِيهاً أعَادَ الدَّرسَ في بَيتِهَ مِرَاراً كثيرة ، فقالت لَهُ عَجُوزٌ في بيته : قد والله حفظتُه أنا ، فقال : أَعِيدِيهِ فأعادته، فَلَمَّا كانَ بَعدَ أيَّامٍ ، قال : يا عجوزُ أعيدي ذلك الدَّرسَ ، فقالت: ما أحفظُه ، قال : أَنَا أُكرِّر لئلا يُصيبني مَا أَصَابَك " ( 13 ) . 
وقد رَأينا من طُلابِ العِلمِ من يَقِفُ عن التَّعَلُمِ والطَّلَبِ بعدَ طُولِ سَيرٍ ، فإذا سألتَه قال : لم أُحَصلْ شَيْئاً ، ولا يَبقَى من حِفظي شيءٌ ؛ لأنَّه أَدمنَ الحِفْظَ السَّرِيعَ وأُولِعَ بِهِ ، فَصَارَ كالمُنْبَتِّ ... ، وبعضُهم يَنسى العلمَ ، ويرجعُ شِبهَ عَاميٍّ في سَنَةٍ إنْ هو شَغَلَتهُ الشَّوَاغِلُ عن حفظه وقراءته ؛ والعِلَّةُ : الحفظُ السريعُ .

وهَذا مما يُفَسِّرُ لك – أيُّهَا الموَفَّقُ – أمرين هَامَّين : أحدها : انتشَارُ الثَّقَافةِ السَّطْحيةِ ، وغِيابُ العلمِ المؤَثَّلِ الصَّميمِ ، فإنَّ السَيرَ عََلى التُؤَدةِ يَقطعُ الهِمَمَ ، ويُتعبُ العَجُولَ ، والثَّاني : نُدرةُ العًالم الموسُوعي ، إذِ الطَّالبُ يفني العمرَ في الفَنِّ والفَنَّينِ علَّه أنْ يستَبقِي حِفظَه ، ويُلِمَّ بأطرَافه ، فإنْ رَامَ الغَوصَ والتَّعَدُدَ أتعَبَه بناءُه الوَاهنُ وأسَاسُه المتَصَدِّعُ . وهذا هو الذي جعل سلَفَنَا – والله أعلم – ينهَجُون هذا المسْلَك ، ويأخذون به .

والتَّكرارُ وإنْ كَانتْ تَصْحَبُه بَعضُ السَّآمةِ ويُلازِمُه التَّرَيثُ ، فإنَّه أَبقَى في الذِّهنِ ، وأثبت في الحافظة . ولَئِنْ أسرَعَ المرءُ في الحفظ ليَتَأخَّرنَّ في المراجعة ويتعبَ ، كما ثَبَتَ ذلك في التجربة ،فإنَّ الحفظَ السَّريعَ يُوهمُ الإنسانَ بـ( كثْرةِ التَّحصِيلِ ) وأنَّـه به يَخْتَصرُ العلمَ ، ويُدركُ بالزَّمنِ اليسير ، فإذا عَادَ الطَّالبُ إلى هَذا الحفظِ وَجَدَ أرْضَاً قاعاً ، وبناءاً مُتَصَدِّعَاً . وفي المثل : رُبَّ عَجَلَةٍ تَهَبُ رَيْثَاً ( 14 ) ، فإذا جمَعَ المرء بينَ التَرديدِ والتَّكرارِ وبين المراجعة المستمرَّة - ولا بُدَّ- فهو المؤَمَّلُ والغَاية .


وقد كنتُ في أَوَّلِ طَلبي للعلم أجِدُ مَشَقةً في بَقَاءِ الحفظِ ودَوَامِهِ مع حَافظَتي الجيِّدةِ ، فَلمَّا عرفتُ هذا المسلكَ ، واقْتَعَدتُ هَذهِ الطَّريقةِ يَسَّرَ الله لي ما كنت إليه أصبو ، وفيه آملُ ، ورأيتُ أنَّ البَونَ شَاسِعٌ، والشُّقةَ كبيرةٌ . 

وقد جَرَّبَ التكرارَ عشراتُ الطُلاب في حِفظِهم للقُرآنِ ممن أعرفُهم فوجدوا فيه الغَايَة ، واستغْنوا – بَعونِ الله- ثمَّ به عن كُلِّ طَريقةٍ وكُلِّ ( دَوْرَة ) ...
وقد جَّربَه الفَقِيرُ إلى الله في القُرآنِ وفي المتُونِ والمنْظُومَاتِ والقَصَائِدِ فلم أرَ قطُّ أَحسنَ منه ، ولا أشدَّ تثبيتاً ... كيفَ لا ؟! وأنتَ تُعيدُ الوجهَ من القرآن ، أو الصَّفْحةَ من العِلمَ مائةَ مَرَّةٍ ؟ أَفَتَرَى ذلك يَعدلُ من أَخذَهُ في عُجَالَتِه ، وَنَقَشَهُ من سَاعَتِه ؟! .

فهَذِهِ – أيُّها القارئ – نصيحةُ أخٍ قد جرَّب الطريقةَ وحَلَبَ شَطْرَهَا ( 15 ) ، فاشدُدْ عليها يَدَكَ ، واعزِم عَلَى الأخذِ بها بقُوَّةٍ ، وإنْ أتعَبَك هذا الطريقُ فلا تنسَ أنَّهُ طَريقُ من قَبْلَكَ ، وأنَّهُ ( لا يُستَطاعُ العلم بَراحةِ الجسْمِ ) ، ومن لَزمَ الصَّبرَ أفلحَ ، وصَبرُ ساعةٍ أدومُ للراحةِ . 
قَالَ الشَّاعرُ :

وقَلَّ مَنْ جَدَّ في أَمْرٍ يُطالِبُهُ ... فاستَصْحَبَ الصَّبْرَ إِلاَّ فاز بالظَّفَر ( 16 )

وقال : ( 17 )

اخلقْ بذي الصبرِ أن يحظى بحاجته ... ومدمن القرعِ للأبوابِ أن يلجا

وقال الآخَرُ : 

فالصبرُ مفتاحُ النجاحِ ولم نجدْ ... صعباً بغيرِ الصبرِ يبلغُهُ الأملْ


*****************




إذا أحبتي إن أردت علما نافعا ً عليك بالتكرار الكثير فقط ( وليس الحفظ ) فقط كرره وستحصد الثمر

والحمد لله في الأول والآخر ، وصلى الله على النبي المصطفى وسلَّم

ـــــــــــــــ  ــ
(1) تهذيب التهذيب 1/58 .ط. المكتبة الشاملة ، وما يأتي أيضاً .
(2) تهذيب الكمال للمزي 1/424 .
(3) ترتيب المدارك وتقريب المسالك للقاضي عياض 1/427 ، والديباج المذهب في معرفة أعيان علماء المذهب لابن فرحون 1/ 137.
( 4 ) تاريخ دمشق 14/65 ، وسير اعلام النبلاء للذهبي 11/84 ، و4/342
(5) سير أعلام النبلاء 18/458 ، وطبقات الشافعية الكبرى 4/115 ، طبقات الشافعية لابن قاضي شهبة 1/38 .
( 6 ) المنتظم 5/170 ، ولسان الميزان 1/288 .
( 7 ) النجوم الزاهرة في ملوك مصر والقاهرة لابن تغري بردي 2/82 .
( 8 ) البداية والنهاية 12/227 .
( 9 ) المنتظم في تاريخ الملوك والأمم لابن الجوزي 9/201 ، وسير أعلام النبلاء 19/416 
( 10 ) تاريخ الجبرتي 2/150 .
( 11 ) تهذيب الأسماء واللغات للنووي 1/59 .
( 12 ) مقال : لماذا الشناقطة يحفظون ؟ لمحمود بن محمد المختار الشنقيطي .
( 13 ) الحث على حفظ العلم صـ 44 ــ .
( 14 ) يضرب للرجل يشتد حرصه على الحاجة فيخرق فيها ويفارق التؤدة في التماسها فتفوته وتسبقه ، وله قصة . انظر جمهرة الأمثال للعسكري 1/ 482 ، ومجمع الأمثال للميداني 1/294 .
( 15 ) مأخوذ من المثل : حَلَبَ الدَّهْرَ أَشْطُرَهُ ، وهو مستعارٌ من حَلَبَ أَشْطرُ الناقة وذلك إذا حلب خِلْفَين من أخلافها ثم يحلبها الثانية خِلْفَيْن أيضاً . والمعنى : أنه اخْتَبَر الدهْرَ شطري خيره وشره فعرف ما فيه . يضرب فيمن جَرَّبَ الدهر . جمهرة الأمثال للميداني ، رقم : 1033
( 16 ) اختلف في نسبة هذا البيت ، فنسبه ابنُ قتيبة مع أبيات أُخَر لمحمد بن يسير ( الشعر والشعراء 1/194 ) وقد يقال : بشير ، ونسبه غير واحد إلى علي بن أبي طالب كما في المحاسن والمساوئ 1/204 ، والتذكرة الحمدونية 2/25 .
( 17 ) هو لمحمد بن يسير أيضاً كما في الشعر والشعراء 1/194 ، والأغاني 14/43 .
*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

فتاوى الشيخ عبدالعزيز الراجحي على شرح السنة للبربهاري ح 11


*السؤال: هل الزواج بنية الطلاق نوع من المتعة، وما حكمه؟*
*الجواب: الزواج بنية الطلاق ليس من المتعة, فهو زواج بولي وشاهدي عدل ورضا المرأة ومهر، لكن أن يضمر في نفسه الطلاق فقد ينفذ هذه النية وقد لا ينفذها، فلا يعلم عنه إلا الله.*
*واختلف العلماء في حكمه: فمنهم من أباحه، ومنهم من منعه, وقد ذكر هذا الخلاف في كتاب المغني، وقد قال من منعه: إن الولي أو الزوجة لو علموا بهذه النية ما زوجوه.*
*ومنهم من قال: إنه لا بأس به، لأن النية وحدها ليس عليها عمل في هذا الباب، وما دام أنه لم يتكلم، وقد يرغب ولا ينفذ هذه النية فلا يؤثر ذلك بخلاف زواج المتعة فهو اتفاق الرجل مع المرأة على أن يتزوجها مدة معينة وهذا زنى.*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*بيان أن المراد بالخلفاء الراشدين الخلفاء الأربعة*




*السؤال: ما مراد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في قوله: (عليكم بسنتي وسنة الخلفاء الراشدين المهديين) إلى آخر الحديث, هل المراد الخلفاء الأربعة فقط، أم يشمل ذلك كل خليفة كان على نهج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولو بعد زمن؟*
*الجواب: المراد الخلفاء الراشدون الأربعة, فقد جاء في حديث عنه عليه الصلاة والسلام: (الخلافة بعدي ثلاثون سنة)، ونهايتها كانت خلافة علي رضي الله عنه, ونرجع إلى سنة الخلفاء الراشدين الأربعة عند خفاء السنة، لكن لو وجد قول لأحد الخلفاء الراشدين يخالف السنة فيؤخذ بالسنة, وإذا لم يوجد في المسألة نص عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ثم وجد قول لأحد الخلفاء الراشدين فإنه يؤخذ بقول الخليفة الراشد.*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*السؤال: هل يعد عمر بن عبد العزيز من الخلفاء الراشدين الذين تتبع سنتهم؟*
*الجواب: لا، ليس منهم، لكن من العلماء من ضمه إليهم لعدله وورعه, وعمر بن عبد العزيز متأخر فخلافته كانت على رأس المائة هجرية.*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*السؤال: هل تحكيم القوانين من الكفر البواح الذي يوجب الخروج على الحاكم مع القدرة؟*
*الجواب: هذا فيه تفصيل: إن كان مستحلاً له ويراه حلالاً فهذا كفر بواح، أما إذا لم يستحله فهذا فيه تفصيل أيضاً: فإن كان في جميع شئون الدولة، وقلب الأحكام رأساً على عقب، قال بعض العلماء: إنه كفر؛ لأنه بدّل الدين، وقال آخرون: لابد من قيام الحجة عليه؛ لأنه قد يكون جاهلاً، وقد يكون له شبهة, أما إذا كان تحكيم القوانين في بعض القضايا فلا يكفر إلا إذا استحله.*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*السؤال: ما فائدة قولنا: جنس العرب أفضل من جنس العجم، مع أنه لا فضل إلا بالتقوى؟*
*الجواب: هذا من ذكر الشرف الدنيوي والحسب والنسب، وإلا فلا قيمة له، فالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم زوج بنت عمه ضباعة بنت الزبير المقداد بن الأسود وهو من الموالي، وأبو حذيفة زوج بنت أخيه وهي حرة قرشية سالماً مولاه، فلا حرج، وإن كان بعض العلماء قال: إن القرشية لا تتزوج إلا قرشياً، والهاشمية لا تتزوج إلا هاشمياً، وقالوا: إذا كان يحصل بزواجها من غير الهاشمي أو القرشي فتنة فإنه يمنع درءاً للفتنة والمفسدة، وإلا فالأصل أنه لا حرج.*
*وهذا مثل قولك: الذهب أحسن من الفضة، والفائدة من قولك أن تعرف أن هذا أفضل لبساً، وأفضل قيمة وكذلك جنس العرب فهم أفضل في الجملة من العجم من جهة الحسب الدنيوي، ولكن لا ينفع عند الله إلا العمل الصالح، ولهذا قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحديث الصحيح: (ومن بطأ به عمله لم يسرع به نسبه) والمعنى: أن من أخره العمل بأن كان سيئاً فإن النسب لا يرفعه حتى ولو كان من أولاد الأنبياء، فما نفعت أبا لهب عروبته وقرشيته وأنه من بني هاشم، ولا ضر بلالاً أنه حبشي، ولا صهيباً أنه رومي، فهؤلاء من أولياء الله ومن أهل الجنة, وأبو لهب وأبو جهل في النار وهما قرشيان ونسبهما أرقى نسباً.*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*السؤال: ما فائدة قولنا: جنس العرب أفضل من جنس العجم، مع أنه لا فضل إلا بالتقوى؟*
*الجواب: هذا من ذكر الشرف الدنيوي والحسب والنسب، وإلا فلا قيمة له، فالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم زوج بنت عمه ضباعة بنت الزبير المقداد بن الأسود وهو من الموالي، وأبو حذيفة زوج بنت أخيه وهي حرة قرشية سالماً مولاه، فلا حرج، وإن كان بعض العلماء قال: إن القرشية لا تتزوج إلا قرشياً، والهاشمية لا تتزوج إلا هاشمياً، وقالوا: إذا كان يحصل بزواجها من غير الهاشمي أو القرشي فتنة فإنه يمنع درءاً للفتنة والمفسدة، وإلا فالأصل أنه لا حرج.*
*وهذا مثل قولك: الذهب أحسن من الفضة، والفائدة من قولك أن تعرف أن هذا أفضل لبساً، وأفضل قيمة وكذلك جنس العرب فهم أفضل في الجملة من العجم من جهة الحسب الدنيوي، ولكن لا ينفع عند الله إلا العمل الصالح، ولهذا قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحديث الصحيح: (ومن بطأ به عمله لم يسرع به نسبه) والمعنى: أن من أخره العمل بأن كان سيئاً فإن النسب لا يرفعه حتى ولو كان من أولاد الأنبياء، فما نفعت أبا لهب عروبته وقرشيته وأنه من بني هاشم، ولا ضر بلالاً أنه حبشي، ولا صهيباً أنه رومي، فهؤلاء من أولياء الله ومن أهل الجنة, وأبو لهب وأبو جهل في النار وهما قرشيان ونسبهما أرقى نسباً.*



* الأماكن الصالحة أفضل الأماكن*
G]



*السؤال: هل لأهل المدينة فضل في زماننا على غيرهم من أهل الأمصار؟*
*الجواب: لا، يقول النبي: (لا فضل لعربي على أعجمي إلا بالتقوى) لكن سكن المدينة فيه فضل، فقد دعا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لها بالبركة، أما الأشخاص والذوات ففضلهم إنما يكون بالعمل الصالح سواء كانوا في المدينة أو في غير المدينة، ومشركو قريش سكنوا مكة وهم كفار وأخرجوا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والصحابة إلى المدينة، ومكة أفضل ولكن سكن فيها الكفرة, والصحابة خرجوا من مكة ومن المدينة وذهبوا إلى الأمصار ونشروا دين الله.*
*وهناك اختلاف بين أفضلية سكان المدينة أو مكة، قال بعض العلماء: سكنى مكة أفضل، وقال بعضهم: سكنى المدينة أفضل، وقال شيخ الإسلام : الأفضل المكان الذي تقيم فيه دينك، وما كان أصلح لقلبك فهو أفضل، ولو كان في أقصى الدنيا, والمكان الذي ترى فيه صلاحاً لدينك هو ما كان أهله من أهل السنة والجماعة، وأهل التوحيد والغيرة، أما المكان المليء بالمعاصي والبدع، والمكان الذي يضعف الدين، فالأفضل أن تسكن في غيره.*
*فإن تساوى وصار صلاح دينك في مكة أو في المدينة أو في غيرها فمكة أفضل، ثم المدينة, وقد يكون في المكان الفاضل منكرات وبدع ولا يؤمر بالمعروف ولا ينهى عن المنكر فيضعف دين الإسلام في القلوب، فالأفضل هو المكان الذي ترى فيه صلاحاً لقلبك ولدينك.*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*السؤال: سمعت الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز رحمه الله في شريط يكفر المأمون لقوله بخلق القرآن، فهل يصح هذا عن الشيخ؟*
*الجواب: لم أسمعه، ولكن القاعدة أن المعين لا يكفر بعينه حتى تقوم عليه الحجة، والمأمون قد لبس عليه المعتزلة، وهو الذي أمر بترجمة كتب اليونان والرومان، فدخل على المسلمين منها شر كثير، ولهذا قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية : ما أظن أن الله يغفل عن المأمون هكذا، ولكنه لم يكفره، حتى إن الإمام أحمد ما كفره ودعا له، وأظنه صلى خلفه وحلله أيضاً؛ لأن له شبهة فقد لبس عليه المعتزلة، ولا أظن أن سماحة الشيخ ابن باز يكفره بعينه.*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*السؤال: هل يصح عن الشيخ رحمه الله أنه يكفر الخوارج عامتهم وعلماءهم، وكذلك الخوارج والرافضة؟*
*الجواب: الخوارج فيهم خلاف، وقال الجمهور إنهم مبتدعة, وقد قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية : الصحابة عاملوهم معاملة العصاة المبتدعة، ولم يعاملوهم معاملة الكفار؛ لأنهم متأولون. ولما سئل علي عنهم: أكفار هم؟ قال: من الكفر فروا.*
*ومن العلماء من كفرهم، وهي رواية عن الإمام أحمد رحمه الله، واستدلوا بالأحاديث: (أنهم يمرقون من الدين كما يمرق السهم من الرمية)، وأظن أن سماحة الشيخ يختار القول الثاني وهو رواية عن الإمام أحمد، وهو القول بكفر الخوارج.*
*والروافض إذا كانوا يكفرون الصحابة ويعبدون آل البيت فهذا كفر, فمن يكفر الصحابة ويفسقهم فهو كافر؛ لأنه مكذب لله؛ ولأن الله زكاهم وعدلهم ووعدهم بالجنة، فمن كفرهم فقد كذب الله، ومن كذب الله كفر, وكذلك من عبد آل البيت، وكذلك من قال: إن القرآن محفوظ ولم يبق إلا الثلث، وهذا تكذيب لله، وهو كفر وردة.*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*قال شيخ الإسلام:في آخرِ أيَّامه في سجن القلعة الذي مات فيه:*
*"وندمتُ على تضييع أوقاتي في غيرِ معاني القرآن"*ذيل طبقات الحنابلة/ ابن رجب
*---------------------------------------------*
*هذا شيخ الإسلام الذي جمع بين العبادة و الزهد و الجهاد و الأمر بالمعروف و النهي عن المنكر و كثرة التأليف*
*الذي رد عل أهل البدع و كان الرد عليهم فرض عين عليه* 
*الذي تستفيد من ردوده القواعد و الفوائد و الفرائد*
*الذي قعد قواعد لأهل السنة و فند شبهات المبتدعة*
*الذي برَع في تفسير القرآن، وغاصَ في دقيق معانيه*


*يندم على تضييع وقته في غير معاني القرآن* 
*فكيف بمن ضيع وقته في قيل و قال , فعلى الإنسان الإهتمام بالقرآن قراءة و تدبرا و عملا*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*قَاْل صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ :* 
*( إِنَّ الْمَرْأَة تُقْبِل فِي صُورَة شَيْطَان وَتُدْبِر فِي صُورَة شَيْطَان فَإِذَا أَبْصَرَ أَحَدكُمْ اِمْرَأَة فَلْيَأْتِ أَهْله فَإِنَّ ذَلِكَ يَرُدّ مَا فِي نَفْسه )*
*وَفِي الرِّوَايَة الْأُخْرَى : ( إِذَا أَحَدكُمْ أَعْجَبَتْهُ الْمَرْأَة فَوَقَعَتْ فِي قَلْبه فَلْيَعْمِدْ إِلَى اِمْرَأَته فَلْيُوَاقِعهَا فَإِنَّ ذَلِكَ يَرُدّ مَا فِي نَفْسه ) .* 
*هَذِهِ الرِّوَايَة الثَّانِيَة مُبَيِّنَة لِلْأُولَى .*
*--------------------------------------*
*قال النووي:*
*وَمَعْنَى الْحَدِيث : أَنَّهُ يُسْتَحَبّ لِمَنْ رَأَى اِمْرَأَة فَتَحَرَّكَتْ شَهْوَته أَنْ يَأْتِي اِمْرَأَته أَوْ جَارِيَته إِنْ كَانَتْ لَهُ ، فَلْيُوَاقِعهَا لِيَدْفَع شَهْوَته ، وَتَسْكُن نَفْسه ، وَيَجْمَع قَلْبه عَلَى مَا هُوَ بِصَدَدِهِ .*
*قَوْله صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : ( إِنَّ الْمَرْأَة تُقْبِل فِي صُورَة شَيْطَان وَتُدْبِر فِي صُورَة شَيْطَان ) قَالَ الْعُلَمَاء : مَعْنَاهُ : الْإِشَارَة إِلَى الْهَوَى وَالدُّعَاء إِلَى الْفِتْنَة بِهَا لِمَا جَعَلَهُ اللَّه تَعَالَى فِي نُفُوس الرِّجَال مِنْ الْمَيْل إِلَى النِّسَاء ، وَالِالْتِذَاذ بِنَظَرِهِنَّ ، وَمَا يَتَعَلَّق بِهِنَّ ، فَهِيَ شَبِيهَة بِالشَّيْطَانِ فِي دُعَائِهِ إِلَى الشَّرّ بِوَسْوَسَتِهِ وَتَزْيِينه لَهُ .*
*وَيُسْتَنْبَط مِنْ هَذَا أَنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي لَهَا أَلَّا تَخْرُج بَيْن الرِّجَال إِلَّا لِضَرُورَةٍ ، وَأَنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي لِلرَّجُلِ الْغَضّ عَنْ ثِيَابهَا ، وَالْإِعْرَاض عَنْهَا مُطْلَقًا .*
*قالَ الْعُلَمَاء : إِنَّمَا فَعَلَ هَذَا بَيَانًا لَهُمْ ، وَإِرْشَادًا لِمَا يَنْبَغِي لَهُمْ أَنْ يَفْعَلُوهُ ، فَعَلَّمَهُمْ بِفِعْلِهِ وَقَوْله .* 
*وَفِيهِ أَنَّهُ لَا بَأْس بِطَلَبِ الرَّجُل اِمْرَأَته إِلَى الْوِقَاع فِي النَّهَار وَغَيْره ، وَإِنْ كَانَتْ مُشْتَغِلَة بِمَا يُمْكِن تَرْكه ، لِأَنَّهُ رُبَّمَا غَلَبَتْ عَلَى الرَّجُل شَهْوَة يَتَضَرَّر بِالتَّأْخِيرِ فِي بَدَنه أَوْ فِي قَلْبه وَبَصَره*المنهاج شرح صحيح مسلم بن الحجاج/النووي
*------------------------------------------------*
*قال ابن العربي : هذا حديث غريب المعنى لأن ما جرى للمصطفى صلى الله عليه و سلم كان سرا لم يعلمه إلا الله تعالى فأذاعه عن نفسه تسلية للخلق وتعليما وقد كان آدميا وذا شهوة لكنه كان معصوما عن الزلة وما جرى في خاطره حين رأى المرأة أمر لا يؤاخذ به شرعا ولا ينقص منزلته وذلك الذي وجد في نفسه من الإعجاب بالمرأة هي جبلة آدمية ثم غلبها بالعصمة فانطفأت وقضى من الزوجة حق الإعجاب والشهوة الآدمية بالاعتصام والعفة* 
*قال ابن العربي : وفيه رد على الصوفية الذين يرون إماتة الهمة حتى تكون المرأة عند الرجل إذا نطح فيها كجدار يضرب فيه والرهبانية ليست في هذا الدين* *فيض القدير – المناوي*
*-------------------------------------------------*
*قال ابن الجوزي /ذم الهوى :*
*وقد نبه هذا الحديث على أمرين:*
*أحدهما التسلي عن المطلوب بجنسه* 
*والثاني الإعلام بأن سبب الإعجاب قوة الشهوة فأمر بتنقيصها* 
*------------------------------------------*


*قوله : (( فإن ذلك يردّ ما في نفسه )). وللردّ وجهان :* 
*أحدهما : أنَّ المنَّي إذا خرج ؛ انكسرت الشهوة ، وانطفأت ، فزال تعلُّق النَّفْس بالصّورة الْمَرئية .*
*وثانيهما : أن محل الوطء والإصابة متساوٍ من النساء كلِّهن ، والتفاوت إنما هو من خارج ذلك ، فليُكْتَف بمحلِّ الوطء ، الذي هو المقصود ، ويُغْفَل عمَّا سواه ، وقد دلّ على هذا ما جاء في هذا الحديث في غير "الأم" بعد قوله : (( فليأت أهله )) : (( فإن معها مثل الذي معها )).*
*تحذير : لا يُظنُّ برسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ - لَمَّا فعل ذلك - ميلُ نَفْسٍ ، أو غلبة شهوة - حاشاه عن ذلك ، وإنما فعل ذلك لِيَسُنَّ ، وليُقتدى به ، وليحسمَ عن نفسه ما يتوقع وقوعه .**المفهم لما أشكل من تلخيص كتاب مسلم/القرطبيُّ*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

http://www.ajurry.com/vb/showthread.php?t=19700

قواعد البيوع للرحيلي

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

سألت الشيخ عادل الشوربجي حفظه الله في اتصال هاتفي  :
ما معنى أصل الايمان ؟
فقال حفظه الله 
(هو تصديق الخبر -والاستعداد لتنفيذ الأمر)

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال بن رجب رحمه الله 

وعلى الجملة فمن اشتغل بتربية نفسه  والنظر إلى سلوكه فاشتغل بها عن سواها وكان في ذلك شغل عن طلب الخلق  
فإن الله عز وجل يعطيه المنزلة في قلوبهم والشرف عندهم )

قال الشيخ عادل الشوربجي  حفظه الله 
ودليله (إن الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات سيجعل لهم الرحمن ودا )
 سلسلة أمراض القلوب  ح 15 د 40

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

سمع  أحد الخلفاء ضجة في البلد  فسأل ماذا جرى قالوا له  عطس البربهاري  فشمته طلبة العلم فارتج المسجد فشمته الناس خارج المسجد فارتجت البلد  فقال  هذا لعطسة والله لا يساكنني فيها

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

جاء في الأثر
 ليأتين على الناس زمان  لجيفة حمار أحب إليهم من مؤمن يأمرهم وينهاهم 

الشوربجي أمراض القلوب آخر ح 15

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

الشرف طلب المنزلة في قلوب الناس 
وتكون بثلاثة أشياء  
الولاية  والامارة  والسلطنة 
وتكون أيضا  بطلب العلم الديني وهو أقبحها 

الشوربجي آخر سلسلة أمراض القلوب  ح 15 

والثالث ، بذل المال ليصل للشرف

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

وقال حفظه الله 
  لا يأتي الاستعجال في طلب العلم بخير بل علينا بالتريث  وعدم الاستعجال

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

شرح السنة للبربهاري

 واعلم أن الدين العتيق ما كان من وفاة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى قتل عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه الله, وكان قتله أول الفرقة وأول الاختلاف، فتحاربت الأمة وتفرقت واتبعت الطمع والأهواء، والميل إلى الدنيا

قال الشيخ عبدالعزيز الراجحي حفظه الله 

 قوله: (واعلم أن الدين العتيق), يعني: الثابت, وأصل معنى العتيق: القديم، الذي لم يحصل فيه بدع ولا اختلاف.
(ما كان من وفاة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى قتل عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه)؛ لأن الصحابة اجتمعوا على هذا الدين ولم تدخل الفتن والاختلافات، ولم يتمكن أهل البدع من التسلل إليهم وإحداث الفرقة بينهم منذ وفاة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى قتل عثمان ، ثم لما قتل عثمان فتح باب الفتن،

قوله (فتحاربت الأمة وتفرقت واتبعت الطمع والأهواء، والميل إلى الدنيا)
والمراد غير الصحابة, فقد اتبع الناس الطمع والأهواء والميل إلى الدنيا ممن دخلوا في الإسلام حديثاً، ومن الشباب الذين نشئوا، أما الصحابة فلهم فضلهم ولهم سابقتهم وجهادهم واجتهادهم رضي الله عنهم وأرضاهم.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

الله ليس كذلك  لزجريد هونكه
 كتاب رائع جدا ذكره  الشيخ رسلان     محتجا به على الغرب -أقول لكم رائع جدا وموضوعي ومنصف




زجريد هونكه 
 وآنا ماري شمل 
تدافعان عن العرب والاسلام 
 د هوفمان  كذلك 

كتاب شمس الله تسطع في الغرب وكتاب  قوافل عربية في رخاب القيصر لزجريد هونكه

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

للتعريف بكيفية تحويل الكتب من PDF إلى وورد

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال ابن كثير رحمه الله
:

( يا أيها الذين آمنوا عليكم أنفسكم لا يضركم من ضل إذا اهتديتم إلى الله مرجعكم جميعا فينبئكم بما كنتم تعملون ( 105 ) ) 

يقول تعالى آمرا عباده المؤمنين أن يصلحوا أنفسهم ويفعلوا الخير بجهدهم  وطاقتهم ، ومخبرا لهم أنه من أصلح أمره لا يضره فساد من فسد من الناس ،  سواء كان قريبا منه أو بعيدا . 

قال العوفي ، عن ابن عباس عند تفسير هذه الآية : يقول تعالى : إذا ما العبد  أطاعني فيما أمرته به من الحلال والحرام فلا يضره من ضل بعده ، إذا عمل  بما أمرته به . 

وكذا روى الوالبي عنه . وهكذا قال مقاتل بن حيان . فقوله : ( يا أيها الذين  آمنوا عليكم أنفسكم ) نصب على الإغراء ( لا يضركم من ضل إذا اهتديتم إلى  الله مرجعكم جميعا فينبئكم بما كنتم تعملون ) أي : فيجازي كل عامل بعمله ،  إن خيرا فخير ، وإن شرا فشر . 

وليس في الآية مستدل على ترك الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر ، إذا كان فعل ذلك ممكنا ، وقد قال الإمام أحمد رحمه الله : 

حدثنا هاشم بن القاسم ، حدثنا زهير - يعني ابن معاوية - حدثنا إسماعيل بن  أبي خالد ، حدثنا قيس قال : قام أبو بكر ، - رضي الله عنه - ، فحمد الله  وأثنى عليه ، وقال : أيها الناس ، إنكم تقرؤون هذه الآية : ( يا أيها الذين  آمنوا عليكم أنفسكم لا يضركم من ضل إذا اهتديتم ) إلى آخر الآية ، وإنكم  تضعونها على غير موضعها ، وإني سمعت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال :  " إن الناس إذا رأوا المنكر ولا يغيرونه أوشك الله ، عز وجل ، أن يعمهم  بعقابه " . قال : وسمعت أبا بكر يقول : يا أيها الناس ، إياكم والكذب ، فإن  الكذب مجانب الإيمان . 

وقد روى هذا الحديث أصحاب السنن الأربعة وابن حبان في صحيحه ، وغيرهم من  طرق كثيرة عن جماعة كثيرة ، عن إسماعيل بن أبي خالد ، به متصلا مرفوعا ،  ومنهم من رواه عنه به موقوفا على الصديق وقد رجح رفعه الدارقطني وغيره  وذكرنا طرقه والكلام عليه مطولا في [ ص: 213 ] مسند الصديق ، - رضي الله  عنه - . 

وقال أبو عيسى الترمذي : حدثنا سعيد بن يعقوب الطالقاني ، وحدثنا عبد الله  بن المبارك ، حدثنا عتبة بن أبي حكيم ، حدثنا عمرو بن جارية اللخمي ، عن  أبي أمية الشعباني قال : أتيت أبا ثعلبة الخشني فقلت له : كيف تصنع في هذه  الآية؟ فقال : أية آية؟ قلت : قوله [ تعالى ] ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا عليكم  أنفسكم لا يضركم من ضل إذا اهتديتم ) فقال : أما والله لقد سألت عنها خبيرا  ، سألت عنها رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقال : " بل ائتمروا  بالمعروف ، وتناهوا عن المنكر ، حتى إذا رأيت شحا مطاعا ، وهوى متبعا ،  ودنيا مؤثرة ، وإعجاب كل ذي رأي برأيه ، فعليك بخاصة نفسك ، ودع العوام ،  فإن من ورائكم أياما الصبر فيهن مثل القبض على الجمر ، للعامل فيهن مثل أجر  خمسين رجلا يعملون كعملكم " - قال عبد الله بن المبارك : وزاد غير عتبة :  قيل يا رسول الله ، أجر خمسين رجلا منهم أو منا؟ قال : " بل أجر خمسين منكم  " . 

ثم قال الترمذي : هذا حديث حسن غريب صحيح . وكذا رواه أبو داود من طريق ابن  المبارك ورواه ابن ماجه وابن جرير وابن أبي حاتم ، عن عتبة بن أبي حكيم . 

وقال عبد الرزاق : أنبأنا معمر ، عن الحسن أن ابن مسعود سأله رجل عن قوله (  يا أيها الذين آمنوا عليكم أنفسكم لا يضركم من ضل إذا اهتديتم ) فقال : إن  هذا ليس بزمانها ، إنها اليوم مقبولة . ولكنه قد أوشك أن يأتي زمانها ،  تأمرون فيصنع بكم كذا وكذا - أو قال : فلا يقبل منكم - فحينئذ ( عليكم  أنفسكم لا يضركم من ضل ) 

ورواه أبو جعفر الرازي ، عن الربيع ، عن أبي العالية عن ابن مسعود في قوله :  ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا عليكم أنفسكم لا يضركم من ضل إذا اهتديتم ) الآية ،  قال : كانوا عند عبد الله بن مسعود جلوسا ، فكان بين رجلين بعض ما يكون  بين الناس ، حتى قام كل واحد منهما إلى صاحبه ، فقال رجل من جلساء عبد الله  : ألا أقوم فآمرهما بالمعروف وأنهاهما عن المنكر؟ فقال آخر إلى جنبه :  عليك بنفسك ، فإن الله يقول : ( [ يا أيها الذين آمنوا ] عليكم أنفسكم )  الآية . قال : فسمعها ابن مسعود فقال : مه ، لم يجئ تأويل هذه بعد ، إن  القرآن أنزل حيث أنزل ومنه آي قد مضى تأويلهن قبل أن ينزلن ، ومنه آي قد  وقع تأويلهن على عهد رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، ومنه آي قد وقع  تأويلهن بعد النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بيسير ، ومنه آي يقع تأويلهن بعد  اليوم ، ومنه آي تأويلهن عند الساعة على ما ذكر من الساعة ، ومنه آي [ ص:  214 ] يقع تأويلهن يوم الحساب على ما ذكر من الحساب والجنة والنار . فما  دامت قلوبكم واحدة ، وأهواؤكم واحدة ولم تلبسوا شيعا ، ولم يذق بعضكم بأس  بعض فأمروا وانهوا . فإذا اختلفت القلوب والأهواء ، وألبستم شيعا ، وذاق  بعضكم بأس بعض فامرؤ ونفسه ، عند ذلك جاءنا تأويل هذه الآية . رواه ابن  جرير . 

وقال ابن جرير : حدثنا الحسن بن عرفة ، حدثنا شبابة بن سوار ، حدثنا الربيع  بن صبيح ، عن سفيان بن عقال قال : قيل لابن عمر : لو جلست في هذه الأيام  فلم تأمر ولم تنه ، فإن الله قال : ( عليكم أنفسكم لا يضركم من ضل إذا  اهتديتم ) ؟ فقال ابن عمر : إنها ليست لي ولا لأصحابي إن رسول الله - صلى  الله عليه وسلم - قال : " ألا فليبلغ الشاهد الغائب " . فكنا نحن الشهود  وأنتم الغيب ، ولكن هذه الآية لأقوام يجيئون من بعدنا ، إن قالوا لم يقبل  منهم . 

وقال أيضا : حدثنا محمد بن بشار ، حدثنا محمد بن جعفر وأبو عاصم قالا حدثنا  عوف عن سوار بن شبيب قال : كنت عند ابن عمر ، إذ أتاه رجل جليد في العين ،  شديد اللسان ، فقال : يا أبا عبد الرحمن ، نفر ستة كلهم قد قرأ القرآن  فأسرع فيه ، وكلهم مجتهد لا يألو وكلهم بغيض إليه أن يأتي دناءة ، وهم في  ذلك يشهد بعضهم على بعض بالشرك . فقال رجل من القوم : وأي دناءة تريد أكثر  من أن يشهد بعضهم على بعض بالشرك؟ 

فقال الرجل : إني لست إياك أسأل ، إنما أسأل الشيخ . فأعاد على عبد الله  الحديث ، فقال عبد الله : لعلك ترى ، لا أبا لك ، أني سآمرك أن تذهب  فتقتلهم! عظهم وانههم ، فإن عصوك فعليك نفسك فإن الله ، عز وجل يقول : ( يا  أيها الذين آمنوا عليكم أنفسكم ) الآية . 

وقال أيضا : حدثني أحمد بن المقدام ، حدثنا المعتمر بن سليمان ، سمعت أبي ،  حدثنا قتادة ، عن أبي مازن قال : انطلقت على عهد عثمان إلى المدينة ، فإذا  قوم من المسلمين جلوس ، فقرأ أحدهم هذه الآية : ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا  عليكم أنفسكم لا يضركم من ضل ) فقال أكبرهم لم يجئ تأويل هذه الآية اليوم .  

وقال : حدثنا القاسم ، حدثنا الحسين ، حدثنا ابن فضالة ، عن معاوية بن صالح  عن جبير بن نفير قال : كنت في حلقة فيها أصحاب رسول الله - صلى الله عليه  وسلم - ، وإني لأصغر القوم ، فتذاكروا بالأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر ،  فقلت أنا : أليس الله يقول في كتابه : ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا عليكم أنفسكم  لا يضركم من ضل إذا اهتديتم ) ؟ فأقبلوا علي بلسان واحد وقالوا : تنزع آية  من القرآن ولا تعرفها ، ولا تدري ما تأويلها!! حتى تمنيت أني لم أكن تكلمت ،  وأقبلوا يتحدثون ، فلما حضر قيامهم قالوا : إنك غلام [ ص: 215 ] حدث السن ،  وإنك نزعت بآية ولا تدري ما هي؟ وعسى أن تدرك ذلك الزمان ، إذا رأيت شحا  مطاعا ، وهوى متبعا ، وإعجاب كل ذي رأي برأيه ، فعليك بنفسك ، لا يضرك من  ضل إذا اهتديت . 

وقال ابن جرير : حدثنا علي بن سهل ، حدثنا ضمرة بن ربيعة قال : تلا الحسن  هذه الآية : ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا عليكم أنفسكم لا يضركم من ضل إذا  اهتديتم ) فقال الحسن : الحمد لله بها ، والحمد لله عليها ، ما كان مؤمن  فيما مضى ، ولا مؤمن فيما بقي ، إلا وإلى جانبه منافق يكره عمله . 

وقال سعيد بن المسيب : إذا أمرت بالمعروف ونهيت عن المنكر ، فلا يضرك من ضل إذا اهتديت . 

رواه ابن جرير ، وكذا روي من طريق سفيان الثوري ، عن أبي العميس ، عن أبي البختري ، عن حذيفة مثله ، وكذا قال غير واحد من السلف . 

وقال ابن أبي حاتم : حدثنا أبي ، حدثنا هشام بن خالد الدمشقي ، حدثنا  الوليد ، حدثنا ابن لهيعة ، عن يزيد بن أبي حبيب ، عن كعب في قوله : (  عليكم أنفسكم لا يضركم من ضل إذا اهتديتم ) قال : إذا هدمت كنيسة دمشق ،  فجعلت مسجدا ، وظهر لبس العصب ، فحينئذ تأويل هذه الآية .

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

حسين المؤيد العالم الشيعي المتسنن  يقول كتاب لله ثم للتاريخ لا يكتبه أحد يعرف التشيع فيه مطبات تثبت أن كاتبه غير شيعي في لقائه مع عبدالله المديفر د 40 وهو كتاب مزور منتحل

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

مقال عن الابتلاء  للشيخ عبدالرزاق البدر حفظه الله  على موقعه 
قال فيه 

ولهذا اختلف أهل العلم في أي الشخصين أفضل عند الله جل وعلا : الغني الشاكر أو الفقير الصابر ؟ 
والتحقيق  في ذلك : أن الأفضل منهما الأتقى لله جل وعلا ، وإذا كانوا في التقوى سواء  فهم في الأجر سواء ، لأن الأول: امتحنه الله بالغنى فشكر ، والثاني:  امتحنه الله بالفقر فصبر ، وكل منهما حقق العبودية المطلوبة منه في ابتلائه  فكانا من الفائزين ؛ ذاك فاز بثواب الشاكرين ، وهذا فاز بثواب الصابرين . 
قلت -أبوخزيمة- 
قال الله سبحان عن النبي سليمان الشاكر "نعم العبد إنه أواب "
وقال عن النبي أيوب الصابر "نعم العبد إنه أواب"

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*عن علي بن طالب قال : لدغت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عقرب و هو يصلي ، فلما فرغ قال لعن الله العقرب لا تدع مصليا و لا غيره 
ثم دعا بماء و ملح و جعل يمسح عليها و يقرأ بـ ( قل يا أيها الكافرون ) و ( قل أعوذ برب الفلق ) و( قل أعوذ برب الناس )
[ صحيح ] رواه الطبراني ، وحسنّه الهيثمي ، وصححه الالباني في الصحيحة ( 548 ) ، والمشكاة (4567*)
*فاستخدام الملح في الرقية له أصل 
صحيح ان استخدامه كما يزعم البعض كطارد للجن من المنزل ونحو ذلك هو بدعة -  ولا إخاله يصح الا عند اهل الكتاب - ، لكن ليس معناه إنكار احتمال استخدام  الملح في الرقية للديغ كما ورد ذلك في الحديث الصحيح*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

مسلم

رقم الحديث: 4083
(حديث مرفوع) وحَدَّثَنِي مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ حَاتِمٍ ، حَدَّثَنَا رَوْحُ بْنُ عُبَادَةَ ، حَدَّثَنَا ابْنُ جُرَيْجٍ ، أَخْبَرَنِي أَبُو الزُّبَيْرِ ، أَنَّهُ سَمِعَ جَابِرَ بْنَ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ ، يَقُولُ : أَرْخَصَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِي رُقْيَةِ الْحَيَّةِ لِبَنِي عَمْرٍو ، قَالَ أَبُو الزُّبَيْر : وَسَمِعْتُ جَابِرَ بْنَ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ ، يَقُولُ : لَدَغَتْ رَجُلًا مِنَّا عَقْرَبٌ وَنَحْنُ جُلُوسٌ مَعَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، فَقَالَ رَجُلٌ : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ، أَرْقِي ،

 قَالَ : " مَنِ اسْتَطَاعَ مِنْكُمْ أَنْ يَنْفَعَ أَخَاهُ فَلْيَفْعَلْ "

 . وحدثني سَعِيدُ بْنُ يَحْيَي الْأُمَوِيُّ ، حَدَّثَنَا أَبِي ، حَدَّثَنَا ابْنُ جُرَيْجٍ بِهَذَا الْإِسْنَادِ مِثْلَهُ ، غَيْرَ أَنَّهُ ، قَالَ : فَقَالَ رَجُلٌ مِنَ الْقَوْمِ : أَرْقِيهِ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ، وَلَمْ يَقُلْ أَرْقِي .

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

أهم صفحة قابلتني الكتب معروضة 
http://madrasato-mohammed.com/maowso.../index-all.htm

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

وقد نُقل عن الشافعي مساءل متفرقة في العقيدة تدل على عقيدته ومذهبه منقولة في تراجمه.*وقد  سُئل شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله عن رجلين اختلفا فِي الِاعْتِقَادِ .  فَقَالَ أَحَدُهُمَا : مَنْ لَا يَعْتَقِدُ أَنَّ اللَّهَ سُبْحَانَهُ  وَتَعَالَى فِي السَّمَاءِ فَهُوَ ضَالٌّ . وَقَالَ الْآخَرُ : إنَّ  اللَّهَ سُبْحَانَهُ لَا يَنْحَصِرُ فِي مَكَانٍ وَهُمَا شَافِعِيَّانِ  فَبَيِّنُوا لَنَا مَا نَتَّبِعُ مِنْ عَقِيدَةِ " الشَّافِعِيِّ " رَضِيَ  اللَّهُ عَنْهُ وَمَا الصَّوَابُ فِي ذَلِكَ ؟**فأجاب  : الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ اعْتِقَادُ الشَّافِعِيِّ - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ -  وَاعْتِقَادُ " سَلَفِ الْإِسْلَامِ " كَمَالِكِ وَالثَّوْرِيِّ والأوزاعي  وَابْنِ الْمُبَارَكِ وَأَحْمَد بْنِ حَنْبَلٍ وَإِسْحَاقَ بْنِ راهويه ؛  وَهُوَ اعْتِقَادُ الْمَشَايِخِ الْمُقْتَدَى بِهِمْ كالفضيل بْنِ عِيَاضٍ  وَأَبِي سُلَيْمَانَ الداراني وَسَهْلِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ التستري  وَغَيْرِهِمْ . فَإِنَّهُ لَيْسَ بَيْنَ هَؤُلَاءِ الْأَئِمَّةِ  وَأَمْثَالِهِمْ نِزَاعٌ فِي أُصُولِ الدِّينِ . وَكَذَلِكَ أَبُو  حَنِيفَةَ - رَحْمَةُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ - فَإِنَّ الِاعْتِقَادَ الثَّابِتَ  عَنْهُ فِي التَّوْحِيدِ وَالْقَدَرِ وَنَحْوِ ذَلِكَ مُوَافِقٌ  لِاعْتِقَادِ هَؤُلَاءِ وَاعْتِقَادُ هَؤُلَاءِ هُوَ مَا كَانَ عَلَيْهِ  الصَّحَابَةُ وَالتَّابِعُونَ لَهُمْ بِإِحْسَانِ وَهُوَ مَا نَطَقَ بِهِ  الْكِتَابُ وَالسُّنَّةُ. قَالَ الشَّافِعِيُّ فِي أَوَّلِ خُطْبَةِ "  الرِّسَالَةِ ": الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي هُوَ كَمَا وَصَفَ بِهِ  نَفْسَهُ وَفَوْقَ مَا يَصِفُهُ بِهِ خَلْقُهُ . فَبَيَّنَ - رَحِمَهُ  اللَّهُ - أَنَّ اللَّهَ مَوْصُوفٌ بِمَا وَصَفَ بِهِ نَفْسَهُ فِي  كِتَابِهِ وَعَلَى لِسَانِ رَسُولِهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم .أهـ* وذكر رحمه الله في القصيدة المنسوبة إليه في السنة قوله :هذا اعتقاد الشافعي ومالك       وأبي حنيفة ثم أحمــد يُنْقَلُفإن اتبعت سبيلهم فمـوفق      وإن ابتدعت فما عليك مُعَوَّلُ

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

http://al-badr.net/sub/229

خطب الاذكار عبدالرزاق البدر

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال السعدي رحمه الله 
                          وكن ذاكراً للهِ في كلِّ حالةٍ
 فليس لذكرِ الله وقتٌ مقيّدُ

فذِكْرُ إلهِ العرشِ سرّاً ومعلناً
 يُزيلُ الشقا والهمَّ عنكَ ويَطردُ

ويَجْلِبُ للخيراتِ دنيا وآجلا
 وإنْ يأْتكِ الوسواسُ يوماً يشرّدُ

فقد أخْبَرَ المختارُ يوماً لصحبهِ
 بأنَّ كثيرَ الذكرِ في السبقِ مفْردُ

ووصّى معاذاً يستعينُ إلهَهُ
 على ذِكْرِهِ والشكرِ بالحسنِ يعْبدُ

وأوصى لشخصٍ قد أتى لنصيحةٍ
 وقد كان في حَمْل الشرائعِ يجهدُ

بأنْ لا يزال رطباً لسانُكَ هذه
 تعينُ على كلِّ الأمورِ وتُسعدُ

وأخْبَرَ أنَّ الذِّكرَ غَرْسٌ لأهلهِ
 بجنَّاتِ عدْنٍ والمساكنُ تُمهدُ

وأخْبَرَ أنَّ الله يَذكُرُ عبدَه
 ومعْهُ على كلِّ الأمورِ يُسدِّدُ

وأخْبَرَ أنًّ الذِكْرَ يَبقى بجنةٍ
 وينقطعُ التكليفُ حين يخلّدوا

ولو لم يكن في ذكرهِ غير أنه
 طريقٌ إلى حبِّ الإلهِ ومُرْشِدُ

وينهى الفتى عن غيبةٍ ونميمةٍ
 وعن كلِّ قولٍ للدِيانةِ مُفسدُ

لكان لنا حظٌّ عظيمٌ ورغبةٌ
 بكثرةِ ذِكْرِ الله نِعْمَ المُوحَّدُ

ولكننا من جهلنا قلَّ ذكرُنا
 كما قلَّ منَّا للإلهِ التَّعَبُّدُ

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى



----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى



----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

منقول 
 وكن ذاكرا لله في كل لحظة *** ولا تنسه تنسى فخذ بنصيحتي
 استغفر الله العظيم جلاله **** وقدرته في شرقها والمغارب
 ولا يبرح لسانك كل وقت *** بذكر الله ريانا رطيبا
 وقال الشيخ عبد الرحمن ناصر السعدي ـ رحمه الله ـ
 وكن ذاكرا لله في كل حالة *** فليس لذكر الله وقت مقيد
 فذكر اٍله العرش سرا ومعلنا *** يزيل الشقاء والهم عنك ويطرد
 ولو لم يكن في ذكره غير انه *** طريق الى حب الاله ومرشد
 وينهى الفتى عن غيبة ونميمة *** وعن كل قول للديانة مفسد
 لكان لنا حظ عظيم ورغبة *** بكثرة ذكر الله نعم الموحد
 وأكثر ذكره في الارض دأبا **** لتذكر في السماء اٍذا ذكرت
 وقال الشيخ سليمان بن سحمان :
 علامة صحة للقلب ذكر *** لذي العرش المقدس ذي الجلال
 ويذكر ربه سرا وجهرا *** ويدمن ذكره في كل حال
 ولابن عبد القوي في منظومته " الآداب "
 وخير مقام قمت فيه وحلية *** تحليتها ذكر الاله بمسجد
 وكف عن العورا لسانك وليكن *** دواما بذكر الله يا صاحبي ندي
 وقال الشاعر العلامة حمد بن علي بن عتيق ـ رحمه الله ـ
 اٍذا صح قلب العبد بان ارتحاله *** الى داره الاخرى فراح مسلما
 ومن ذاك احساس المحب لقلبه **** بضرب وتحريك الى الله دائما
 ومنها دوام الذكر في كل حالة **** يرى الانس بالطاعات لله مغنما
 ولعبد الرحمن العشماوي :
 اٍذا ما ذكرتك خالقي *** رأيت المنى قبلي تركض
 وقال ابو العتاهية :
 اٍذا كف عبد الله عما يضره *** وأكثر ذكر الله فالعبد صالح
 وفي ختام هذا الفصل :
 اللهم اٍنا نسألك أن تجعلنا ممن كان :
 فصيحا بما قد كان من ذكر ربه *** وفيما سواه في الورى كان أعجما

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى



----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى



----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

http://softsonic.net/w/download/mypublicwifi

صفحة برنامج الواي فاي لو تم تشغيله يلتقط الجوال  الارسال من الحاسوب

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى



----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

العلج ** الرجل الشديد من العجم 
رسالة في الطريق إلى ثقافتنا

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

إلف القبيح متلفة للعقل والاحساس جميعا 
 رسالة في الطريق إلى ثقافتنا

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال بن كثير رحمه الله
  قال الله تعالى : ( فهزموهم بإذن الله ) أي : غلبوهم وقهروهم بنصر الله  لهم ( وقتل داود جالوت ) ذكروا في الإسرائيليات : أنه قتله بمقلاع كان في  يده رماه به فأصابه فقتله ، وكان طالوت قد وعده إن قتل جالوت أن يزوجه  ابنته ويشاطره نعمته ويشركه في أمره فوفى له ثم آل الملك إلى داود عليه  السلام مع ما منحه الله به من النبوة العظيمة ; ولهذا قال تعالى : ( وآتاه  الله الملك ) الذي كان بيد طالوت ( والحكمة ) أي : النبوة بعد شمويل (  وعلمه مما يشاء ) أي : مما يشاء الله من العلم الذي اختصه به صلى الله عليه  وسلم ثم قال تعالى : ( ولولا دفع الله الناس بعضهم ببعض لفسدت الأرض ) أي :  لولاه يدفع عن قوم بآخرين ، كما دفع عن بني إسرائيل بمقاتلة طالوت وشجاعة  داود لهلكوا كما قال : ( ولولا دفع الله الناس بعضهم ببعض لهدمت صوامع وبيع  وصلوات ومساجد يذكر فيها اسم الله كثيرا ) الآية [ الحج : 40 ] .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> قال السعدي رحمه الله 
>                           وكن ذاكراً للهِ في كلِّ حالةٍ
>  فليس لذكرِ الله وقتٌ مقيّدُ
> 
> فذِكْرُ إلهِ العرشِ سرّاً ومعلناً
>  يُزيلُ الشقا والهمَّ عنكَ ويَطردُ
> 
> ويَجْلِبُ للخيراتِ دنيا وآجلا
>  وإنْ يأْتكِ الوسواسُ يوماً يشرّدُ
> ...



*جزاكم الله خيرا*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

وجزاكم مثله 
ومعذرة على الانقطاع من موضوع الأسماء الحسنى مختصرة فإني بمصر وشغلت عنه  لأنني ما وضعته إلا للمذاكرة والحفظ وأنا الآن لست خالي البال فأعتذر 
وأتمنى لو وجدتم  منظومات في فضل الذكر أن تدلونا عليها يرحمكم الله

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

المسائل الضعيفة في متن أبي شجاع 

القول باستحباب الغسل للمبيت في مزدلفة ضعيف.
قال العلامة الباجوري: قوله ( وللمبيت بمزدلفة ) أي
والغسل للمبيت بمزدلفة على رأي مرجوح، والراجح أنه لا
يسن الغسل للمبيت بمزدلفة لقربه من غسل عرفة،
وهكذا كل غسلين تقاربا). أه ج ١. ص ١٠٥

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

تخريجا على ما سبق نستطيع أن نقول غسل الجنابة  كان قبل وقت الجمعة بساعة فهل  يذهب غسل الجمعة  المسنون على قول ،لأجل قربه من غسل الجنابة ؟

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*يكفي غسل واحد بنية الجمعة ورفع الجنابة:**
http://islamqa.info/ar/88032*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

لا 
غسل الجنابة ثم يلحق به الغسل للجمعة  على قول السنية أما على قول الوجوب فلا أدري

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال الأصمعي: مررت بكناس بالبصرة يكنس كنيفا و يغني:
أضاعوني و أي فتى أضاعوا *** ليوم كريهة و سداد ثغر
فقلت: "أما سداد الكنيف فأنت مليء به أما الثغر فلا علم لنا كيف أنت فيه، 
 و كنت حديث السن و أردت العبث به"، فأعرض عني مليا ثم أقبل علي متمثلا يقول:

" و أكرم نفسي إنني إن أهنتها **و حقك لم تكرم علي أحد بعدي" 

فقلت: "و الله ما يكون من الهوان شيء أكثر مما بذلتها له ،
"فقال لي:" و الله إن من الهوان لشرا مما أنا فيه" فقلت ما هو قال: "الحاجة إليك و إلى أمثالك "
قال الاصمعي فقمت وأنا أخزى الناس .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

http://ar.islamway.net/fatwa/29916/غ...-الجمعة

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

جاء في الحديث.
  وَبِكُلِّ خُطْوَةٍ تَمْشِيهَا إلَى الصَّلَاةِ صَدَقَةٌ، 
 رَوَاهُ الْبُخَارِيُّ [رقم:2989]، وَمُسْلِمٌ [رقم:1009].

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*السؤال*:     هل غسل الجنابة يجزئ عن غسل الجمعة على القول بوجوب غسل الجمعة؟   
*الإجابة*:     =========================

*.. نص الإجابة:*

غسل الجنابة يجزئ عن غسل الجمعة، ولكن الذي فيه رفع الحدث هو الذي يجب أن يكون المقصود، وأن يكون هو المنوي، مثل طواف الإفاضة والوداع، إذا أخر طواف الإفاضة إلى حين السفر فهو يغني عن الوداع، وإذا اغتسل عن جنابة في يوم جمعة أجزأه عن غسل الجمعة.
الشيخ عبدالمحسن العباد حفظه الله

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

القول باستحباب الغسل للمبيت في مزدلفة ضعيف.
قال العلامة الباجوري: قوله ( وللمبيت بمزدلفة ) أي
والغسل للمبيت بمزدلفة على رأي مرجوح، والراجح أنه لا
يسن الغسل للمبيت بمزدلفة لقربه من غسل عرفة
وهكذا كل غسلين تقاربا). أه ج ١. ص

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

http://vb.tafsir.net/tafsir2596/#.VR8RefDjVX1

بحث على ملتقى اهل التفسير هل الانبياء معصومون قبل البعثة وبعدها ؟

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى



----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى



----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

تفسير الجلالين

( وناديناه ) بقول "" يا موسى إني أنا الله "" ( من جانب الطور ) اسم جبل (  الأيمن ) أي الذي يلي يمين موسى حين أقبل من مدين ( وقربناه نجيا ) مناجيا  بأن أسمعه الله تعالى كلامه .

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

( وناديناه من جانب الطور الأيمن وقربناه نجيا )
 تفسير القرطبي
  قوله تعالى { واذكر في الكتاب موسى} أي واقرأ عليهم من القرآن قصة موسى. {  إنه كان مخلصا} في عبادته غير مرائي. وقرأ أهل الكوفة بفتح اللام؛ أي  أخلصناه فجعلناه مختارا. { وناديناه} أي كلمناه ليلة الجمعة. { من جانب  الطور الأيمن} أي يمين موسى، وكانت الشجرة في جانب الجبل عن يمين موسى حين  أقبل من مدين إلى مصر؛ قاله الطبري وغيره فإن الجبال لا يمين لها ولا شمال.  { وقربناه نجيا} نصب على الحال؛ أي كلمناه من غير وحي. وقيل : أدنيناه  لتقريب المنزلة حتى كلمناه. وذكر وكيع وقبيصة عن سفيان عن عطاء بن السائب  عن سعيد بن جبير عن ابن عباس في قول الله عز وجل { وقربناه نجيا} أي أدني  حتى سمع صرير الأقلام. { ووهبنا له من رحمتنا أخاه هارون نبيا} وذلك حين  سأل فقال { واجعل لي وزيرا من أهلي هارون أخي} [طه : 29].

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

ومما  يناسب هذه اللطائف ما ذكره الحريري في كتابه الموسوم بتوشيح البيان نقل أن  أحمد بن المعدل كان يجد بأخيه عبد الصمد وجدا عظيما على تباين طريقيهما  لأن أحمد كان صواما قواماً وكان عبد الصمد سكيراً خمورياً وكانا يسكنان  داراً واحدة ينزل أحمد في غرفة أعلاها وعبد الصمد في أسفلها فدعا عبد الصمد  ليلة جماعة من ندمائه وأخذ في القصف والعزف حتى منعوا أحمد الورد ونغصوا  عليه التهجد 

فاطلع عليهم وقال

أفأمن الذين مكروا السيئات أن يخسف الله بهم الأرض

فرفع عبد الصمد رأسه وقال

وما كان الله ليعذبهم وأنت فيهم 


ثمرات الاوراق

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*قال* *الشيخ عبد الكريم الخضير** - وفقه الله - :*

*"* *فقد كنا نقرأ في النصوص والأحداث والوقائع والتواريخ 
عن الفتن أشياء نظرية فتؤثر فينا كما أثرت فيمن قبلنا*

*ثم باشرها المسلمون واقعًا عمليًّا في هذا العصر
ويسرت القنوات الفضائية رؤيتها عيانًا ومشاهدة 
فهل أثر ذلك في قلوبنا ورجوعنا إلى الله جل وعلا*

*موقف لا أنساه عُرض في قناة المجد في حرب العراق 
رجل يحمل يدًا وضلوعًا يسمونها العوام يد بجنبه رافعها 
كذا والله الذي لا إله غيرها إني ظننتها يد كبش 
فإذا هي بيد مسلم*

*ويعرض مثل هذا والناس يشاهدونه عِيانًا 
في وقت الطعام في وقت الغداء ووقت العشاء
كان الناس إذا سمعوا النصوص وجلت قلوبهم 
وارتعدت فرائصهم 
وإذا قرؤوا ما قرؤوا كذلك*

*أما الآن فالناس يشاهدون ويباشرون هذه الفتن 
وتجدهم في لهْوهم وغفلتهم 
وإعراضهم عن الله جل وعلا*

*فما الذي دهى القلوب 
وما الذي غطاها وغشى على العيون
فتشاهد الجثة كأنها ضحية نسيكة 
ما تؤثر في شيء إطلاقًا* 

*ويطل الرجل المسلم في القبر الذي هو أول منازل الآخرة* 
*كأنه -كما قال بعضهم- حفرة زيت غيار* 

*لا تتأثر القلوب ولا تجل ولا ترجع إلى الله ولا تحاسب النفس* 
*{* *كلا بل ران على قلوبهم ما كانوا يكسبون* *} [ المطففين: ظ،ظ¤ ]* 
*ران على قلوبهم وغطاها وغشاها كسبهم* 

*ولا يكاد يسلم من هذا إلا القليل النادر** "*

*من محاضرة / أثر الفتن على الأمة*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

سمعت العلامة الألباني رحمه الله في إحدى محاضراته يقول 

العلم إن طلبته كثير 
والعمر عن تحصيله قصير 
فقدم الأهم منه فالأهم

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

عبدالرزاق البدر حفظه الله 
  وصية جامعة
 كتب رجل إلى ابن  عمر رضي الله عنهما أن اكتب إلي بالعلم كلِّه. فكتب إليه: إنَّ العلم كثير،  ولكن إن استطعت أن تلقى الله خفيف الظهر من دماء الناس، خميص البطن من  أموالهم، كاف اللسان عن أعراضهم، لازما لأمر جماعتهم، فافعل.[سير أعلام  النبلاء للذهبي5/216].
 الله أكبر كلمات يسيرة إلا أنَّها حوت جماع حقوق العباد ، ولكنْ ما أكثر التفريط فيها ولاسيما عندما تشرئب الفتن أعاذنا الله.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

وفيه قال الشيخ بازمول  قال أهل العلم أن الرد على أهل البدع من فروض الكفايات

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى



----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

http://www.eljame.com/mktba/catplay.php?catsmktba=3

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

فَإِن كُنتَ فِي شَكٍّ مِّمَّا أَنزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ فَاسْأَلِ الَّذِينَ يَقْرَءُونَ الْكِتَابَ مِن قَبْلِكَ ۚ لَقَدْ جَاءَكَ الْحَقُّ مِن رَّبِّكَ فَلَا تَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْمُمْتَرِينَ (94)
القول في تأويل قوله تعالى : فَإِنْ كُنْتَ فِي شَكٍّ مِمَّا أَنْزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ فَاسْأَلِ الَّذِينَ يَقْرَءُونَ الْكِتَابَ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ لَقَدْ جَاءَكَ الْحَقُّ مِنْ رَبِّكَ فَلا تَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْمُمْتَرِينَ (94)
قال أبو جعفر: يقول تعالى ذكره لنبيه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم: فإن كنت يا محمد في شك من حقيقة ما اخترناك فأنـزلنا إليك ، (34) من أن بني إسرائيل لم يختلفوا في نبوّتك قبل أن تبعث رسولا إلى خلقه، لأنهم يجدونك عندهم مكتوبًا ، ويعرفونك بالصفة التي أنت بها موصوف في كتابهم في التوراة والإنجيل (فاسأل الذين يقرءون الكتاب من قبلك ) ، من أهل التوراة والإنجيل ، كعبد الله بن سلام ونحوه ، من أهل الصدق والإيمان بك منهم ، دون أهل الكذب والكفر بك منهم.

تفسير الطبري

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

سئل الامام البخاري رحمه الله :
هل يعمل بالحديث  الضعيف  في الفضائل .
قال : في الصحيح غنية عن الضعيف 
سمعته من محاضرة  
للشيخ عبدالله البخاري

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

كتاب الاستذكار    » كتاب الاستئذان    » باب ما جاء في أمر الغنم    » حديث أبي هريرة رأس الكفر نحو المشرق

مسألة: الجزء السابع والعشرون    التحليل الموضوعي
1810 [ ص: 203 ] ( 6 ) بَابُ مَا جَاءَ فِي أَمْرِ الْغَنَمِ

1816 - مَالِكٌ عَنْ أَبِي الزِّنَادِ ، عَنِ الْأَعْرَجِ ، عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ ; أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - قَالَ : " رَأْسُ الْكُفْرِ نَحْوَ الْمَشْرِقِ ، وَالْفَخْرُ وَالْخُيَلَاءُ فِي أَهْلِ الْخَيْلِ وَالْإِبِلِ ، وَالْفَدَّادِين  َ أَهْلِ الْوَبَرِ ، وَالسَّكِينَةُ فِي أَهْلِ الْغَنَمِ " .

الحاشية رقم: 1
40805 - قَالَ أَبُو عُمَرَ : أَمَّا قَوْلُهُ - عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ - : " رَأْسُ الْكُفْرِ نَحْوَ الْمَشْرِقِ " فَمَعْنَاهُ أَنَّ كُفْرَ أَهْلِ الْمَشْرِقِ - وَهُمْ ذَلِكَ الْوَقْتَ فَارِسُ وَمَا وَرَاءَهُمْ مِنَ الْعَجَمِ ، وَكُلُّهُمْ لَا كِتَابَ لَهُ وَلَا شَرِيعَةَ ، وَمَنْ كَانَ كَذَلِكَ ، فَكُفْرُهُ أَشَدُّ الْكُفْرِ ; لِأَنَّهُ لَا يُقِرُّ بِنَبِيٍّ ، وَلَا بِرَسُولٍ ، وَلَا كِتَابَ لَهُ وَلَا شَرِيعَةَ ، وَلَا يَدِينُ بِدِينٍ يَرْضَاهُ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ .

40806 - وَأَمَّا قَوْلُهُ : " وَالْفَخْرُ وَالْخُيَلَاءُ فِي أَهْلِ الْخَيْلِ وَالْإِبِلِ ، وَالْفَدَّادِين  َ أَهْلِ الْوَبَرِ " فَإِنَّهُ أَرَادَ الْأَعْرَابَ أَهْلَ الْجَفَاءِ وَالتَّكَبُّرِ ، وَهُمْ أَهْلُ الْخَيْلِ وَالْإِبِلِ ، وَكُلُّهُمْ [ ص: 204 ] أَوْ جُلُّهُمْ فَدَّادٌ ، مُتَكَبِّرٌ عَلِيٌّ مُتَجَبِّرٌ ، هَذَا مَعْنَى الْفَدَّادِ عِنْدَ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ وَاللُّغَةِ ، وَإِنْ كَانَ أَهْلُ اللُّغَةِ قَدِ اخْتَلَفُوا فِي الْعِبَارَةِ فِي الْفَدَّادِينَ ، وَاشْتِقَاقِ الْاسْمِ فِيهِمْ ، عَلَى مَا ذَكَرْنَاهُ فِي " التَّمْهِيدِ " عَنْهُمْ .

40807 - وَأَحْسَنُ ذَلِكَ مَا قَالَهُ أَبُو عُبَيْدٍ ; قَالَ : الْفَدَّادُ ذُو الْمَالِ الْكَثِيرِ الْمُخْتَالُ ، ذُو الْخُيَلَاءِ .

40808 - قَالَ : وَمِنْهُ الْحَدِيثُ ; أَنَّ الْأَرْضَ إِذَا دُفِنَ فِيهَا الْإِنْسَانُ ، قَالَتْ لَهُ : " رُبَّمَا مَشَيْتَ عَلَيَّ فَدَّادًا " .

40809 - قَالَ أَبُو عُمَرَ : الْحَدِيثُ فِي ذَلِكَ عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَمْرِو بْنِ الْعَاصِ ، قَالَ : " إِنَّ الْقَبْرَ يُكَلِّمُ الْعَبْدَ إِذَا وُضِعَ فِيهِ ; فَيَقُولُ : ابْنَ آدَمَ ، مَا غَرَّكَ بِي ، لَقَدْ كُنْتَ تَمْشِي حَوْلِي فَدَّادًا " فِي حَدِيثٍ قَدْ ذَكَرْتُهُ بِإِسْنَادِهِ وَتَمَامِهِ فِي " التَّمْهِيدِ " .

40810 - وَقَالَ مَالِكٌ : الْفَدَّادُونَ أَهْلُ الْجَبَلِ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْوَبَرِ ، وَهُمْ أَهْلُ الْخَيْلِ وَالْإِبِلِ " .

40811 - قَالَ أَبُو عُمَرَ : رُوِيَ عَنِ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - مِنْ حَدِيثِ قَيْسِ بْنِ عَاصِمٍ ، أَنَّهُ [ ص: 205 ] قَالَ : " أَهْلُ الْإِبِلِ أَهْلُ الْجَفَاءِ " .

40812 - رَوَى وَهْبُ بْنُ مُنَبِّهٍ ، عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - أَنَّهُ قَالَ : " مَنْ لَزِمَ الْبَادِيَةَ جَفَا " .

40813 - وَقَدْ ذَكَرْتُهُ بِإِسْنَادِهِ وَتَمَامِهِ فِي " التَّمْهِيدِ " ، وَفِي كِتَابِ " جَامِعِ بَيَانِ الْعِلمِ " .

40814 - وَأَمَّا قَوْلُهُ - عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ - : " وَالسَّكِينَةُ فِي أَهْلِ الْغَنَمِ " فَالسَّكِينَةُ مَأْخُوذَةٌ مِنَ السُّكُونِ وَالْوَقَارِ ، وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ .

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

https://archive.org/details/doroosoloomelhadeeth

*دروس علوم الحديث لفضيلة الشيخ العلامة محدث الديار المصرية أبو سيف الإسلام علي حشيش الستاموني الأثري حفظه الله تعالى*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*ويقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: من استطاع منكم أن ينفع أخاه فلينفعه. أخرجه الإمام مسلم.*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*قال شيخ الإسلام  ابن تيمية  رحمه الله:  وقد نقل عن  مالك  أنه قال: أكره للرجل أن يقول في دعائه: يا سيدي يا سيدي، يا حنان يا حنان، ولكن يدعو بما دعت به الأنبياء: ربنا ربنا، نقله عنه  العتبي  في العتبية.  انتهى من مجموع الفتاوى 10/285.*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال الامام مالك رحمه الله (لا أرى أن يقف عند قبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  يدعو، ولكن يسلم ويمضي )
الشفا بتعريف حقوق المصطفى للقاضي عياض -2/85-

منقول  من أحمد محمد صادق النجار

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

"أنا أكتب لا لأعجب الناس بل لأنفعهم ، ولا لأسمع منهم أنت أحسنت بل لأجد  في نفوسهم أثرا مما كتبت ، فلو أن هذه العشرة الملايين التي يحتضنها هذان  الجبلان أجمعت أمرها على الإعجاب بي والرضاء عني ثم رأيت من بينها رجلا  واحدا ينتفع بما كتبت لكان الواحد المستفيد آثر في نفسي من الملايين  المعجبين" (المنفلوطي - النظرات ص 361) 						
منقول من طالبة علم شافعية

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

الحروف الأبجدية (28) الحروف  المكتوبة 

أبجد هوز حطي كلمن سعفص قرشت ثخذ ضظغ 

الحروف الهجائية (29 ) الحروف   المنطوقة 

أ ب ت ج ح خ د ذ ر ز س ش ص ض ط ظ ع غ ف ق ك ل م ن ه و لا ي

أيمن سويد

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

فازهد في مدح من  لا يزينك مدحه 
و في ذم من  لا يشينك ذمه
وارغب  في مدح من كل الزين في مدحه وكل الشين في ذمه 

الشيخ عادل الشوربجي أمراض القلوب ح 17  د32

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال ابن رجب رحمه الله :"خاتمة السوء تكون بسبب دسيسة باطنة للعبد لايطلع عليها الناس".
وقال بعضهم : ( كم من معصية في الخفاء منعني منها قوله تعالى : " ولمن خاف مقام ربه جنتان " ) .
" إن الحسرة كل الحسرة ، والمصيبة كل المصيبة : أن نجد راحتنا حين نعصي الله تعالى ".

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال بن كثير : وقوله: { فَلْيَحْذَرِ الَّذِينَ يُخَالِفُونَ عَنْ أَمْرِهِ } 
أي: عن أمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، سبيله هو ومنهاجه وطريقته [وسنته] وشريعته، 
فتوزن الأقوال والأعمال بأقواله وأعماله، فما وافق ذلك قُبِل، وما خالفه فهو مَرْدُود على قائله وفاعله، كائنا ما كان، 
كما ثبت في الصحيحين وغيرهما، عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: "من عمل عَمَلا ليس عليه أمرنا فهو رَدّ"

أي: فليحذر وليخْشَ من خالف شريعة الرسول باطنًا أو ظاهرًا { أَنْ  تُصِيبَهُمْ فِتْنَةٌ } أي: في قلوبهم، من كفر أو نفاق أو بدعة، { أَوْ  يُصِيبَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ } أي: في الدنيا، بقتل، أو حَد، أو حبس، أو  نحو ذلك.

----------------------------

قال الإمام أحمد: عجبت لقوم عرفوا الإسناد وصحته، يذهبون إلى رأي سفيان،  والله تعالى يقول: (فليحذر الذين يخالفون عن أمره أن تصيبهم فتنة) 
أتدري ما الفتنة؟.
الفتنة: الشرك لعله إذا رد بعض قوله أن يقع في قلبه شيء من الزيغ فيهلك.

فطاعة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مقدمة على طاعة كل أحد، وإن كان خير هذه الأمة أبا بكر وعمر، 
كما قال ابن عباس: يوشك أن تنزل عليكم حجارة من السماء أقول: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وتقولون: قال أبو بكر وعمر.
فكيف لو رأى ابن عباس هؤلاء الناس الذين يعارضون السنة الثابتة، والحجة الواضحة بقول زيد أو عمرو

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

حلية الأولياء لأبي نعيم * »*  أَبُو عَمْرٍو الأَوْزَاعِيُّ 


 * رقم الحديث: 8257
(حديث مقطوع) حَدَّثَنَا  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ الْحَسَنِ  ، ثَنَا  بِشْرُ بْنُ مُوسَى  ، ثَنَا  مُعَاوِيَةُ بْنُ عَمْرٍو  ، ثَنَا  أَبُو إِسْحَاقَ الْفَزَارِيُّ  ، قَالَ : قَالَ الأَوْزَاعِيُّ :  " اصْبِرْ  نَفْسَكَ عَلَى السُّنَّةِ وَقِفْ حَيْثُ وَقَفَ الْقَوْمُ وَقُلْ بِمَا  قَالُوا ، وَكُفَّ عَمَّا كَفُّوا عَنْهُ وَاسْلُكْ سَبِيلَ سَلَفِكَ  الصَّالِحِ فَإِنَّهُ يَسَعُكُ مَا وَسِعَهُمْ ،  وَلا يَسْتَقِيمُ الإِيمَانُ إِلا بِالْقَوْلِ ، وَلا يَسْتَقِيمُ  الْقَوْلُ إِلا بِالْعَمَلِ ، وَلا يَسْتَقِيمُ الإِيمَانُ وَالْقَوْلُ  وَالْعَمَلُ إِلا بِالنِّيَّةِ مُوَافَقَةً لِلسُّنَّةِ ، وَكَانَ مَنْ  مَضَى مِنْ سَلَفِنَا لا يُفَرِّقُونَ بَيْنَ الإِيمَانِ وَالْعَمَلِ ،  الْعَمَلُ مِنَ الإِيمَانِ وَالإِيمَانُ مِنَ الْعَمَلِ ، وَإِنَّمَا  الإِيمَانُ اسْمٌ جَامِعٌ كَمَا يَجْمَعُ هَذِهِ الأَدْيَانَ اسْمُهَا  وَيُصَدِّقُهُ الْعَمَلُ فَمَنْ آمَنَ بِلِسَانِهِ وَعَرَفَ بِقَلْبِهِ  وَصَدَّقَ ذَلِكَ بِعَمَلِهِ فَتِلْكَ الْعُرْوَةُ الْوثْقَى الَّتِي لا  انْفِصَامَ لَهَا ، وَمَنْ قَالَ بِلِسَانِهِ وَلَمْ يَعْرِفْ بِقَلْبِهِ  وَلَمْ يَصْدُقْهُ بِعَمَلِهِ لَمْ يُقْبَلْ مِنْهُ وَكَانَ فِي الآخِرَةِ  مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ "  ،*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

تحقيق التوحيد بتخليته من الشرك والبدعة والمعصية 
سماحة المفتي - عبدالعزيز آل الشيخ حفظه الله - نور على الدرب

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> سمعت العلامة الألباني رحمه الله في إحدى محاضراته يقول 
> 
> العلم إن طلبته كثير 
> والعمر عن تحصيله قصير 
> فقدم الأهم منه فالأهم


*رحمه الله تعالى وأسكنه فسيح جناته*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

آمين

لقد صار يسب  ويطعن فيه ولا حياة لمن تنادي واقرءوا مشكورين  
http://majles.alukah.net/t108793/
يسب ويطعن فيه وفي أمانته العلمية بل ودينه  ومتانته العلمية ولا صريخ  وارجعوا اليها  والى عبدالقادر ومشاركاته

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

* معنى : ضئضئ أي أصل الشيء وجنسه , قال النووي : " هو بضادين معجمتين مكسورتين وآخره مهموز وهو أصل الشيء "اهـ 
[ شرح صحيح مسلم 7 / 132  ]

قال المبرد : " قوله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - من ضئضئ هذا أي من جنس هذا " اهـ [الكامل للمبرد  3 / 920 ] 

قال الحافظ ابن كثير رحمه الله تعالى : " وليس المراد به أنه يخرج من صلبه  ونسله، لأن الخوارج الذين ذكرنا لم يكونوا من سلالة هذا، بل ولا أعلم أحدًا  منهم من نسله، وإنما المراد ( من ضئضئ هذا ) أي من شكله وعلى صفته فعلا  وقولا والله أعلم " اهـ 
[ البداية والنهاية  10 / 618 ]

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

من أشد ما قرأت من الهجاء قول جرير


قوم إذا استـــنـبح الضيفان كلبهم...... قالوا لأمهم بولي على النار
فتمســـــك البول بخلا ان تجود به....... فمـــــا تبول لهم إلا بمقـدار

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

كما يتنبه إلى أمر آخر هو أشد خطرا من الأول، وهو أن بعض البحوث يقع فيها  ربطٌ بين المصطلح الشرعي والمصطلح العلمي الحديث، ويفسر به، وهو خطأ،  والمتقرر عند العلماء أن المصطلحات الشرعية لا تفسر بالمصطلحات الحادثة، بل  بما كان معهودا وقت تنزل القرآن، لأن القرآن عربي، وفهمه بمصطلح متأخر  يعني تجهيل جميع الأمة بمعنى الآية قبل حدوث المعنى الجديد.                  

منقول ملتقى أهل التفسير

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

جامع بيان العلم وفضله 
  عن الربيع بن سليمان سمعت الشافعي محمد بن إدريس ,
   يقول : " من حفظ القرآن عظمت قيمته ، ومن طلب الفقه نبل قدره ، ومن كتب  الحديث قويت حجته ، ومن نظر في النحو رق طبعه ، ومن لم يصن نفسه لم يصنه  العلم " .

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

فصل
 
 فاسمع صفات عرائس الجنات ثم اخـ***ـتر لنفسك يا أخا العرفان
 حور حسان قد كملن خلائقا*** ومحاسنا من أجمل النسوان
 حتى يحار الطرف في الحسن الذي*** قد ألبست فالطرف كالحيران
 ويقول لما أن يشاهد حسنها*** سبحان معطي الحسن والاحسان والطرف يشرب من كؤوس جمالها*** فتراه مثل الشارب النشوان كملت خلائقها وأكمل حسنها*** كالبدر ليل الست بعد ثمان والشمس تجري في محاسن  وجهها** والليل تحت ذوائب الأغصان فتراه يعجب وهو موضع ذاك من*** ليل وشمس كيف يجتمعان فيقول سبحان الذي ذا صنعه***سبحان متقن صنعة الإنسان لا اليل يدرك شمسها فتغيب عنـ***ـد مجيئه حتى الصباح الثاني والشمس لا تأتي بطرد الليل بل*** يتصاحبان كلاهما إخوان وكلاهما مرآة صاحبه إذا*** ما شاء يبصر وجهه يريان فيرى محاسن وجهه في وجهها*** وترى محاسنها به بعيان حمر الخدود ثغورهن لآلئ*** سود العيون فواتر الأجفان والبرق يبدو حين يبسم ثغرها*** فيضيء سقف القصر بالجدران ولقد روينا أن برقا ساطعا*** يبدو فيسأل عنه من بجنان فيقال هذا ضوء ثغر ضاحك*** في الجنة العليا كما تريان لله لاثم ذلك الثغر الذي*** في لثمه إدراك كل أمان ريانة الأعطاف من ماء الشبا***ب فغصنها بالماء ذو جريان لما جرى ماء النعيم بغصنها*** حمل الثمار كثيرة الألوان فالورد والتفاح والرمان في*** غصن تعالى غارس البستان والقد منها كالقضيب اللدن في*** حسن القوام كأوسط القضبان في مغرس كالعاج تحسب أنه*** عالي النقا أو واحد الكثبان لا الظهر يلحقها وليس ثديها*** بلواحق للبطن أو بدوان لكنهن كواعب ونواهد*** فثديهن كألطف الرمان والجيد ذو طول وحسن في بيا***ض واعتدال ليس ذا نكران يشكو الحليّ بعاده فله مدى الـ***أيام وسواس من الهجران والمعصمان فان تشأ شبههما*** بسبيكتين عليهما كفان كالزبد لينا في نعومة ملمس*** أصداف در دورت بوزان والصدر متسع على بطن لها*** حفت به خصران ذات ثمان وعليه أحسن سرة هي مجمع الـ***ـخصرين قد غارت من الأعكان حق من العاج استدار وحوله*** حبات مسك جل ذو الإتقان وإذا انحدرت رأيت أمرا هائلا*** ما للصفات عليه من سلطان لا الحيض يغشاه ولا بول ولا*** شيء من الآفات في النسوان فخذان قد حفا به حرسا له*** فجنابه في عزة وصيان قاما بخدمته هو السلطان بيـ***ـنهما وحق طاعة السلطان وهو المطاع أميره لا ينثني*** عنه ولا هو عنده بجبان وجماعها فهو الشفا لصبها*** فالصبّ منه ليس بالضجران وإذا يجامعها تعود كما أتت*** بكرا بغير دم ولا نقصان فهو الشهي وعضوه لا ينثني*** جاء الحديث بذا بلا نكران ولقد روينا أن شغلهم الذي*** قد جاء في يس دون بيان شغل العروس بعرسه من بعدما*** عبثت به الأشواق طول زمان بالله لا تسأله عن أشغاله*** تلك اليالي شأنه ذو شان واضرب لهم مثلا بصب غاب عن*** محبوبه في شاسع البلدان والشوق يزعجه إليه وما له***بلقائه سبب من الامكان وافى إليه بعد طول مغيبه*** عنه وصار الوصل ذا إمكان أتلومه أن صار ذا شغل به*** لا والذي أعطى بلا حسبان   يا رب غفرا قد طغت أقلامنا*** يا رب معذرة من الطغيان فصل أقدامها من فضة قد ركبت*** من فوقها ساقان ملتفان الساق مثل العاج ملموم يرى*** مخ العظام وراءه بعيان والريح مسك والجسوم نواعم*** واللون كالياقوت والمرجان وكلاهما يسبي العقول بنغمة*** زادت على الأوتار والعيدان وهي العروب بشكلها وبدلها*** وتحبب للزوج كل أوان وهي التي عند الجماع تزيد في*** حركاتها للعين والأذنان لطفا وحسن تبعل وتغنج*** وتحبب تفسير ذي العرفان تلك الحلاوة والملاحة أوجبا*** اطلاق هذا اللفظ وضع لسان فملاحة التصوير قبل غناجها*** هي أول وهي المحل الثاني فإذا هما اجتمعا لصب وامق*** بلغت به اللذات كل مكان فصل أتراب سن واحد متماثل*** سن الشباب لأجمل الشبان بكر فلم يأخذ بكارتها سوى الـ***ـمحبوب من انس ولا من جان حصن عليه حارس من أعظم الـ***ـحرّاس بأسا شأنه ذو شان فإذا أحسّ بداخل للحصن ولـ***ـى هاربا فتراه ذا إمعان ويعود وهنا حين رب الحصن يخـ***ـرج منه فهو كذا مدى الأزمان وكذا رواه أبو هريرة أنها*** تنصاع بكرا للجماع الثاني لكن دراجا أبا السمح الذي*** فيه يضعفه أولو الإتقان هذا وبعضهم يصح عنه في التـ***ـفسير كالمولود من حبان فحديثه دون الصحيح وأنه*** فوق الضعيف وليس ذا إتقان يعطي المجامع قوة المائة التي أجـ***ـتمعت لأقوى واحد الإنسان لا أن قوته تضاعف هكذا*** إذ قد يكون لأضعف الأركان ويكون أقوى منه ذا نقص من الـ***إيمان والأعمال والإحسان ولقد روينا أنه يغشى بيو***م واحد مائة من النسوان ورجاله شرط الصحيح رووا لهم*** فيه وذا في معجم الطبراني هذا ودليل أن قدر نسائهم*** متفاوت بتفاوت الإيمان وبه يزول توهم الأشكال عن*** تلك النصوص بمنة الرحمن وبقوة المائة التي حصلت له*** أفضى إلى مائة بلا خوران وأعفهم في هذه الدنيا هو الـ***أقوى هناك لزهده الفاني فاجمع قواك لما هناك وغمض الـ***ـعينين واصبر ساعة لزمان ما ههنا والله ما يسوى قلا*** مة ظفر واحدة ترى بجنان ما ههنا إلا النقار وسيّيء الـ***أخلاق مع عيب ومع نقصان هم وغم دائم لا ينتهي*** حتى الطلاق أو الفراق الثاني والله قد جعل النساء عوانيا*** شرعا فأضحى البعل وهو العاني لا تؤثر الأدنى على الأعلى فان*** تفعل رجعت بذلة وهوان

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

فصل
 وإذا بدت في حلة من لبسها*** وتمايلت كتمايل النشوان تهتز كالغصن الرطيب وحمله*** ورد وتفاح على رمان وتبخرت في مشيها ويحق ذا***ك لمثلها في جنة الحيوان ووصائف من خلفها وأمامها*** وعلى شمائلها وعن أيمان  كالبدر ليلة تتمه قد حف في*** غسق الدجى بكواكب الميزان فلسانه وفؤاده والطرف في*** دهش وإعجاب وفي سبحان فالقلب قبل زفافها في عرسه*** والعرس من أثر العرس متصلان حتى إذا ما واجهته تقابلا*** أرأيت إذ يتقابل القمران فسل المتيم هل يحل الصبر عن*** ضم وتقبيل وعن فلتان وسل المتيم أين خلف صبره*** في أي واد أم بأي مكان وسل المتيم كيف حالته وقد*** ملئت له الأذنان والعينان من منطق رقت حواشيه ووجـ***ـه كم به للشمس من جريان وسل المتيم كيف عيشته إذا*** وهما على فرشيهما خلوان يتساقطان لآلئا منثورة*** من بين منظوم كنظم جمان وسل المتيم كيف مجلسه مع الـ***ـمحبوب في روح وفي ريحان وتدور كاسات الرحيق عليهما*** بأكف أقمار من الولدان يتنازعان الكأس هذا مرة*** والخود أخرى ثم يتكئان فيضمها وتضمه أرأيت معـ***ـشوقين بعد البعد يلتقيان غاب الرقيب وغاب كل منكد***وهما بثوب الوصل مشتملان أتراهما ضجرين من ذا العيش لا*** وحياة ربك ما هما ضجران ويزيد كل منهما حبا لصا***حبه جديدا سائر الأزمان ووصاله يكسوه حبا بعده*** متسلسلا لا ينتهي بزمان فالوصل محفوف بحب سابق*** وبلاحق وكلاهما صنوان فرق لطيف بين ذاك وبين ذا*** يدريه ذو شغل بهذا الشان ومزيدهم في كل وقت حاصل*** سبحان ذي الملكوت والسلطان يا غافلا عما خلقت له انتبه*** جد الرحيل فلست باليقظان سار الرفاق وخلفوك مع الألي*** قنعوا بذا الحظ الخسيس الفاني ورأيت أكثر من ترى متخلفا*** فتبعتهم ورضيت بالحرمان لكن أتيت بخطتي وعجز وجهـ***ـل بعد ذا وصحبت كل أمان منتك نفسك باللحاق مع القعو***د عن المسير وراحة الأبدان ولسوف تعلم حين ينكشف الغطا*** ماذا صنعت وكنت ذا إمكان

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

منقول 
لكن بعض العلماء المحققين ومنهم ابن عثيمين رحمه الله تعالى يعذر المقلدين في الشرك من المسلمين 
يقول  كما في:
القول المفيد على كتاب التوحيد (1/ 51)
تنبيه:
 (( لا يجوز إطلاق الشرك أو الكفر أو اللعن على من فعل شيئا من ذلك لأن  الحكم بذلك في هذه وغيرها له أسباب وله موانع، فلا نقول لمن أكل الربا:  ملعون، لأنه قد يوجد مانع يمنع من حلول اللعنة عليه، كالجهل مثلا، أو  الشبهة، وما أشبه ذلك، وكذا الشرك لا نطلقه على من فعل شركا، فقد تكون الحجة ما قامت عليه بسبب تفريط علمائهم، ... ))
ففرق بين من آمن بالله ورسول ووقع في الشرك تقليدا .. وبين من لم يؤمن بالله ورسوله .

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

منقول 
 لشيخ الإسلام في معرض رده على البكري , حيث قال :

" فإن بعد معرفة ما جاء به الرسول نعلم بالضرورة أنه لم يشرع لأمته أن تدعو  أحدا من الأموات لا الأنبياء ولا الصالحين ولا غيرهم , لا بلفظ الاستغاثة  ولا بغيرها , ولا بلفظ الاستعاذة ولا بغيرها , كما أنه لم يشرع لأمته  السجود لميت ولا لغير ميت , ونحو ذلك , بل نعلم أنه نهى عن كل هذه الأمور ,  وأن ذلك من الشرك الذي حرمه الله تعالى ورسوله , لكن لغلبة الجهل وقلة العلم بآثار الرسالة في كثير من المتأخرين لم يمكن تكفيرهم بذلك حتى  يتبين لهم ما جاء به الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم مما يخالفه ؛ ولهذا ما  بينت هذه المسألة قط لمن يعرف أصل الإسلام إلا تفطن وقال هذا أصل دين  الإسلام "

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

أبوعبدالله المصري 

قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله : "فإن نصوص الوعيد التي في الكتاب والسنة ونصوص  الأئمة بالتكفير والتفسيق ونحو ذلك لا يستلزم ثبوت موجَبها في حق المعين  إلا إذا وجدت الشروط وانتفت الموانع لا فرق في ذلك بين الأصول والفروع"  انتهى .
"مجموع الفتاوى" (10/372) .

نقلا من موقع الإسلام سؤال وجواب

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

فسفس يفسفس فهو مفسفس  فسفسة وفسفاسا 

تعريب الفيسبوك عند العربية 
الشيخ محمد سعيد رسلان حفظه الله  د55 

خطبة الجمعة: تحويل القبلة وأصناف الخوارج -

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال أحد الاخوة في المجلس 
إذا أريد تعريب الفيسبوك من الفعل (فسفس) فلابد من ذكر الرابط بين الدال والمدلول
والفعل فسفس موجود في العربية إذ نقل الأزهري في التهذيب عن ابن الأعرابي "وفَسْفَس الرجلُ: إِذا حَمُق حَماقةً محكَمة" 12/ 218
والفسفاس: الرجل شديد الحمق

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*جاء في مجموع الفتاوى لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية: وكذلك  له أن يسبه كما يسبه: مثل أن يلعنه كما يلعنه. أو يقول: قبحك الله. فيقول:  قبحك الله. أو: أخزاك الله. فيقول له: أخزاك الله. أو يقول: يا كلب، يا  خنزير، فيقول: يا كلب، يا خنزير، فأما إذا كان محرم الجنس مثل تكفيره، أو  الكذب عليه، لم يكن له أن يكفره، ولا يكذب عليه. انتهى.*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

[[ من بدأ بالكلام قبل السلام فلا تجيبوه ]]

قال الشيخ الألباني - رحمه اللهُ تعالى - في صحيح الجامع 6122  : حسن
وخرجه في الصحيحة برقم 816.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

فائدة : 
قال الزبير بن بكار المتوفي256 ه (هند بنت أبي عبيدة بن عبدالله بن زمعة  حملت بموسى بن عبدالله بن حسن بن حسن بعد 60 سنة ، وسمعت علماءنا يقولون :لاتحمل امرأة بعد ستين سنة إلا من قريش ، ولا  بعد خمسين إلا عربية ) تاريخ بغداد 

من كتاب (ما شاع ولم يثبت من السيرة النبوية )

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال ابن قدامة: وإذا لم يدر أطلق أم لا؟ فلا يزول يقين النكاح بشك الطلاق.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

http://majles.alukah.net/t142715/#post780222

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

http://majles.alukah.net/t142498/

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*فقه الأسرة » الطلاق.* en 
*105438: علَّق طلاق امرأته على فعلها شيء ما ثم أذن لها في فعله*                           كانت زوجتي  تريد القيام بعمل ما ، وكنت في ذلك الوقت غاضباً ، فقلت لها : إن قمت بهذا  العمل فأنت طالق ، ولأنه لم يحن وقت أدائها ذلك العمل ، وبعد مضي زمن قليل ،  وبعد أن هدأ غضبي أذنت لها في القيام بذلك العمل ، وحينما حان وقت أدائها  ذلك العمل عملت ، فهل وقع طلاقي في الأول ، أم أن سماحي لها بعده يلغيه ؟

                                                                      الحمد لله 
"سماحك لها لا يُلغي الطلاق الذي حلفت به عليها ، أو علقت طلاقها بهذا الشرط الذي  ذكرت ، فالرجوع عن ذلك لا يفيدك شيئاً ، والطلاق باقٍ بحاله ، إذا فعلت ما أردت  منعها منه ، فإنه إن كان قصدك بالطلاق منعها فقط ولم تقصد تعليق طلاقها عليه ، فإنه  يكون عليك كفارة يمين ، لأن هذا يجري مجرى اليمين .
أما إن كان قصدك مما ذكرت ، تعليق الطلاق على فعلها هذا الشيء ، فإنه يقع عليها  الطلاق ، إذا فعلت ما علقته عليه .
فإن لم يسبقه طلاق يتكمل به ثلاثاً ، فإنه يكون طلاقاً رجعياً ، له أن يراجعها ما  دامت في العدة ، أما إذا تكمل بما سبقه ثلاث طلقات ، فإنها تبين منه بينونة كبرى  ولا تحل له إلا بعد زوج آخر" انتهى .
والله أعلم .
"مجموع فتاوى الشيخ صالح الفوزان" (2/656) .

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

منقول
الفتاوى جمعها المسند كانت لمجموعة من العلماء منهم ابن جبرين، لكن هل الفتوى لابن جبرين نفسه؟.. الأمر يحتاج إلى مزيد من التأكد.

في شرحه على عمدة الفقه، قال الشيخ رحمه الله:
و ذهب بعض أهل العلم إلى أن من لم يجب عليه صيام أول النهار لعذر، ثم زال  عذره أنه لا يجب عليه الامساك بقية يومه أصلا لما ثبت عن ابن مسعود رضي  الله عنه أنه قال: ( من أكل أول النهار فليأكل آخره) و هذا هو الأقرب. أ.هـ

جاء في الهامش حول أثر ابن مسعود:

رواه ابن أبي شيبة 3/54 بإسناد صحيح رجاله رجال الصحيحين و يؤيده: أن هذا  المكلف أبيح له الفطر أول النهار فله أن يستديمه إلى آخره كما لو دام العذر  و لا فائدة من إمساكه و لأنه أفطر بعذر شرعي و لم يوجب الله تعالى عبادة  صيام نصف يوم.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

وفي "مغني المحتج للشربيني:
(وَنَمْلٌ) وَكُنْيَتُهُ أَبُو مَشْغُولٍ، وَالْوَاحِدُ نَمْلَةٌ، وَكُنْيَتُهَا أُمُّ مَارِنٍ، سُمِّيَتْ نَمْلَةً لِتَنَمُّلِهَا وَهُوَ كَثْرَةُ حَرَكَتِهَا وَقِلَّةُ قَوَائِمِهَا 

قَالَ الْخَطَّابِيُّ إنَّ النَّهْيَ الْوَارِدَ فِي  قَتْلِ النَّمْلِ الْمُرَادُ بِهِ النَّمْلُ السُّلَيْمَانِي  ُّ وَهُوَ  الْكَبِيرُ أَمَّا الصَّغِيرُ فَفِي الِاسْتِقْصَاءِ نَقْلًا عَنْ إيضَاحِ  الصَّيْمَرِيِّ أَنَّهُ لَا يَحْرُمُ قَتْلُهُ؛ لِأَنَّهُ مُؤْذٍ،  وَذَكَرَهُ الْبَغَوِيّ أَيْضًا (فِي شَرْحِ السُّنَّةِ) وَوَافَقَ عَلَيْهِ فِي الْمَجْمُوعِ.

مغني المحتاج للشربيني، ص 153 ج 6 ط. دار الكتب العلمية 						

----------------منقول من طالبة علم شافعية

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*قال الشيخ صالح ال الشيخ 
*

  «إن أئمة الحديث عندما أَلَّفُوا في كتب الزهد والرقائق ذَكَرُوهَا  بالأسانيد لِيَقْطَعُوا الطَّرِيقَ على من يُرَوِّجُ الأقاويل الشَّاذَّةَ  والمنكرةَ ، أو الزُّهْدَ بِغَيْرِ سُنَّةٍ ؛ 



لأن  مَجَالَ الزهد والرَّقَائِقِ وما يتبعها ، والْقَصَصِ والوَعْدِ ميدان  لِكُلِّ غَرِيبٍ جَدِيدٍ ، وميدان للاجتهادات ولِلْكَذِبِ والخيالات ، وقد  يكذبُ الْقُصَّاصُ والْوُعَّاظُ ليُصْلِحُوا النَّاسَ ، فتأتي أقوال ليس  لها خُطُمٌ ولا أَزِمَّةٌ مما يُنسب للسلف .


فَصَنَّفَ  الأئمةُ عَدَدًا من الْمُصَنَّفَاتِ في الزهد والرقائق ، وسَبَقُوا  تَصْنِيفَاتِ الصُّوفِيَّةِ ، فمن هذه تصنيفات عبد الله بن المبارك ، وعبد  الرزاق ، والإمام أحمد ، وهَنَادِّ بن السَّرِيِّ ، ووَكِيعٍ ، والبخاري في  الصحيح ، وجماعات .»


جلسة مع الشيخ في استراحة مكسيم 8 / 11 / 1423 هـ 
منقول

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال الإمام النووي في "المنهاج"
فَحَيْثُ أَقُولُ فِي الْأَظْهَرِ أَوْ الْمَشْهُورِ فَمِنْ الْقَوْلَيْنِ أَوْ الْأَقْوَالِ، فَإِنْ قَوِيَ الْخِلَافُ قُلْت الْأَظْهَرُ وَإِلَّا فَالْمَشْهُورُ، 
وَحَيْثُ أَقُولُ الْأَصَحُّ أَوْ الصَّحِيحُ فَمِنْ الْوَجْهَيْنِ أَوْ الْأَوْجُهِ، فَإِنْ قَوِيَ الْخِلَافُ قُلْت: الْأَصَحُّ وَإِلَّا فَالصَّحِيحُ، 
وَحَيْثُ أَقُولُ الْمَذْهَبُ فَمِنْ الطَّرِيقَيْنِ أَوْ الطُّرُقِ، 
وَحَيْثُ أَقُولُ: النَّصُّ فَهُوَ نَصُّ الشَّافِعِيِّ - رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ - ، وَيَكُونُ هُنَاكَ وَجْهٌ ضَعِيفٌ أَوْ قَوْلٌ مُخَرَّجٌ ، 
وَحَيْثُ أَقُولُ: الْجَدِيدُ فَالْقَدِيمُ خِلَافُهُ، أَوْ الْقَدِيمُ، أَوْ فِي قَوْلٍ قَدِيمٍ فَالْجَدِيدُ خِلَافُهُ ، 
وَحَيْثُ أَقُولُ: وَقِيلَ كَذَا فَهُوَ وَجْهٌ ضَعِيفٌ وَالصَّحِيحُ أَوْ الْأَصَحُّ خِلَافُهُ، 
وَحَيْثُ أَقُولُ وَفِي قَوْلٍ كَذَا فَالرَّاجِعُ خِلَافُهُ...
منقول من طالبة علم شافعية

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

دسيسة تقدح في قصد الانتصار للحق
يقول ابن رجب رحمه الله في كتابه "جامع العلوم والحكم":ولمَّا  كثُرَ اختلافُ النَّاس في مسائل الدِّين ، وكثرَ تفرُّقُهم ، كثُر بسببِ  ذلك تباغُضهم وتلاعُنهم ، وكلٌّ منهم يُظهِرُ أنَّه يُبغض لله ، وقد يكونُ  في نفس الأمر معذوراً ، وقد لا يكون معذوراً 
بل يكون متَّبِعاً لهواه 
مقصِّراً في البحث عن معرفة ما يُبغِضُ عليه 
فإنَّ كثيراً من البُغض كذلك إنَّما يقعُ لمخالفة متبوع يظنُّ أنَّه لا يقولُ إلاَّ الحقَّ ، وهذا الظَّنُّ خطأٌ قطعاً 
وإنْ أُريد أنَّه لا يقول إلاَّ الحقَّ فيما خُولِفَ فيه ، فهذا الظنُّ قد يُخطئ ويُصيبُ ، وقد يكون الحامل على الميل:
مجرَّد الهوى 
أو الإلفُ 
أو العادة 
وكلُّ هذا يقدح في أنْ يكون هذا البغضُ لله 
فالواجبُ على المؤمن أن ينصحَ نفسَه ، ويتحرَّزَ في هذا غاية التحرُّزِ ، وما أشكل
منه ، فلا يُدخِلُ نفسَه فيه خشيةَ أن يقعَ فيما نُهِيَ عنه مِنَ البُغض المُحرَّمِ .
وهاهنا أمرٌ خفيٌّ ينبغي التَّفطُّن له :
وهو أنَّ كثيراً من أئمَّةِ الدِّينِ قد يقولُ قولاً مرجوحاً ويكون مجتهداً فيه ، مأجوراً على اجتهاده فيه ، موضوعاً عنه خطؤه فيهِ 
ولا يكونُ المنتصِرُ لمقالته تلك بمنْزلته في هذه الدَّرجة 
لأنَّه قد لا ينتصِرُ لهذا القولِ إلاَّ لكونِ متبوعه قد قاله 
بحيث أنَّه لو قاله غيرُه من أئمَّة الدِّينِ ، لما قبِلَهُ ولا انتصر له ، ولا والى من وافقه ، ولا عادى من خالفه 
وهو مع هذا يظن أنَّه إنَّما انتصر للحقِّ بمنْزلة متبوعه
وليس كذلك 
فإنَّ متبوعه إنَّما كان قصدُه الانتصارَ للحقِّ ، وإنْ أخطأ في اجتهاده 
وأمَّا هذا التَّابعُ ، فقد شابَ انتصارَه لما يظنُّه الحقَّ إرادة علوِّ متبوعه ، وظهور كلمته ، وأنْ لا يُنسَبَ إلى الخطأ 
وهذه دسيسةٌ تَقْدَحُ في قصد الانتصار للحقِّ 
فافهم هذا ، فإنَّه فَهْمٌ عظيم، والله يهدي مَنْ يشاء إلى صراطٍ مستقيم. 		 		  		  		 		    		 		 			 				__________________

منقول 
أبو فراس فؤاد

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*وقد جمع العلامة حافظ حكمي رحمه الله تعالى في "السبل السوية على السنن المروية" بعض هذه الفضائل فقال:*
*      ~و هو لهذ ا الدين ركن  رابع  ...  وكم  له  قد  صح فضل ساطع*
*      ~تفتح  أبواب  الجنان إن دخل  ...   شهر الصيام والشياطين تغل*
*      ~شهر به  تُفتح  أبواب  السما  ...  وتغلق  الأبواب  من  جهنما*
*      ~شهر  بصومه  الذنوب  تغفر  ...  و تعتق   الرقاب  نصاً  يؤثر*
*      ~خلوف  فِي الصائم  دون شك  ...  تفضل  عند  الله  ريح  المسك*
*      ~و إنّ   في   الجنة   للصُوّام  ...  بابا  له  الريان  اسمٌ   سامي*
*      ~و قد  روى  نبيُّنا  عن ربه:  ...  لي  الصيامُ  وأنا  أجزي   به*
*      ~و صحَّ :  للصائم    فرحتان  ...  مع  فطره  ومع  لقا الرحمن*
*      ~وغير  هذا  من  فضائل  تُعد  ...  وكم  بتركه  وعيدٌ  قد  وَرد*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

http://majles.alukah.net/t141536/


موضوع طيب في تعليم الصبية القران  وصفات مدرس القرآن

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*وقال في المجموع: قال الشافعي والأصحاب: ويؤمر الصبي بحضور المساجد وجماعات الصلاة؛  ليعتادها وتحصل فضيلة الجماعة للشخص بصلاته في بيته أو نحوه بزوجة أو ولد أو رقيق  أو غير ذلك وأقلها اثنان كما مر10.

*   *  		10**  المجموع  		(4/1621).

موقع إمام المسجد*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

وقال المرداوي في الإنصاف -وهو حنبلي-: الصحيح من المذهب أن فعلها في  المسجد سنة. انتهى. وذهب الإمام أحمد في رواية إلى أنها واجبة في المسجد  إذا كان المسجد قريباً.
http://fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/inde...Option=FatwaId

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*أريد  أن أعرف شرح العلماء لحديث فضل تكبيرة الإحرام أربعين يوما هل يجب أن تكون  الأربعون يوماً متوالية أم يجوز أن تكون متفرقة؟ أيضا ما المقصود ب: يدرك  تكبيرة الإحرام؟ هل إذا أدرك الإمام قبل الركوع ولكن بعد قراءة الفاتحة  يحصل له إدراك تكبيرة الإحرام؟ وجزاكم الله خيراً.
*



   الإجابــة
*الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد: فقد روى  الترمذي  عن  أنس  أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:  من صلى لله أربعين يوماً في جماعة يدرك التكبيرة الأولى كتبت له براءتان، براءة من النار وبراءة من النفاق ، وقد حسن  الألباني  الحديث. وقد شرحه  المباركفوري  في تحفة الأحوذي فقال:   قوله: (من صلى لله) أي: خالصاً لله أربعين يوماً وليلة في جماعة متعلق  يصلي. (يدرك التكبيرة الأولى) جملة حالية، وظاهرها التكبيرة التحريمية مع  الإمام، ويحتمل أن تشمل التكبيرة التحريمية للمقتدي عند لحوق الركوع فيكون  المراد إدراك الصلاة بكمالها مع الجماعة، وهو يتم بإدراك الركعة الأولى كذا  قال القارئ في المرقاة. قلت هذا الاحتمال بعيد، والظاهر الراجح هو الأول  كما يدل عليه رواية  أبي الدرداء  مرفوعاً:  لكل شيء أنف وإن أنف الصلاة التكبيرة الأولى فحافظوا عليها  أخرجه  بن أبي شيبة . (براءة من النار) أي خلاص ونجاة منها. يقال: برأ من الدين والعيب خلص، (وبراءة من النفاق) قال  الطيبي   أي يؤمنه في الدنيا أن يعمل عمل المنافق، ويوفقه لعمل أهل الإخلاص، وفي  الآخرة يؤمنه مما يعذبه المنافق، ويشهد له بأنه غير منافق، يعني بأن  المنافقين إذا قاموا إلى الصلاة قاموا كسالى وحال هذا بخلافهم، كذا في  المرقاة.  انتهى كلام  المباركفوري.  والظاهر أنه لابد من توالي الأربعين يوماً، ويدل لذلك ما رواه  البيهقي  في الشعب عن أنس:   من واظب على الصلوات المكتوبة أربعين ليلة لا تفوته ركعة كتب الله له بها براءتين، براءة من النار وبراءة من النفاق ، ووجه الاستدال أن المواظبة تقتضي توالي الصلوات فأحرى الأيام. والله أعلم. 

اسلام ويب
*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام : خِصَاءُ أُمَّتِي الصِّيَامُ .

أخرجه أحمد ، والطبرانى ، وأبو يعلى ، وابن سعد ، والديلمي ، وابن عدي ، والبغوي ، وغيرهم .

قال المناوي في التيسير بشرح الجامع الصغير : إسناده جيد .

والحديث له قصة وهي كالتالي :
أراد عثمان بن مظعون أراد أن يختصي و يسيح في الأرض ، فقال له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :
" أليس لك في أسوة حسنة ؟ فأنا آتي النساء و آكل اللحم و أصوم
و أفطر ، إن خصاء أمتي الصيام ، و ليس من أمتي من خصى أو اختصى " .

فمن فضائل الصيام التخفيف من شهوة الإنسان ، فمن ابتلي بمرض الشهوة فعليه الإكثار من الصيام ، وخاصة من صيام النوافل 

.منقول خالد الشافعي

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

فَإِذَا قُضِيَتِ الصَّلاةُ فَانْتَشِرُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَابْتَغُوا مِنْ فَضْلِ اللَّهِ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:   ذلك لأن الآية وإن كانت صريحة في الأمرِ فإن هذا الأمرَ ليس للوجوب باتفاق  العلماء، فهو أمرُ إباحةٍ ورفعٍ لحظرِ سابقٍ في نفس الآية في نفس السورة  حيث قال تعالى: :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: يَا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذَا نُودِيَ لِلصَّلاةِ مِنْ يَوْمِ  الْجُمُعَةِ فَاسَعَوْا إِلَى ذِكْرِ اللَّهِ وَذَرُوا الْبَيْعَ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: ؛ فلمّا أراد الله -عز وجل- أن يُعيد الحكم السابق قبل أن يأمرهم بقوله: :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وَذَرُوا الْبَيْعَ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  قال : :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: فَإِذَا قُضِيَتِ الصَّلاةُ فَانْتَشِرُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَابْتَغُوا مِنْ فَضْلِ اللَّهِ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:   بالبيع والشراء ونحو ذلك، وهذه الآية من أدلّة علماء الأصول على أن الأمر  لا يستلزم أن يكون للوجوب دائمًا وإن كانوا اختلفوا في الأصل، هل الأصل في  الأمر الوجوب وهذا هو الراجح عند جمهور علماء الأصول، 
منقول
العلامة الألباني -رحمه الله- كما في سلسلة "فتاوي جدة" – الشريط رقم (32) – وجه (ب) آخر سؤال في الشريط:

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*وقال  شعبة : حدثنا أبو جمرة ، قال : قلت لابن عباس : إني رجل سريع القراءة ،  وربما قرأت القرآن في ليلة مرة أو مرتين ، فقال ابن عباس : لأن أقرأ سورة  واحدة أعجب إلي من أن أفعل ذلك الذي تفعل ، فإن كنت فاعلا ولا بد فاقرأ  قراءة تسمع أذنيك ، ويعيها قلبك .*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*فعن  ابن عباس قال : (خذوا العلم حيث وجدتم ولا تقبلوا قول الفقهاء بعضهم على  بعض فإنهم يتغايرون تغاير التيوس في الزريبة). [جامع بيان العلم/لابن  عبدالبر].*


قال ابن عبدالبر -معلقاً-:
(*هذا  باب قد غلط فيه كثير من الناس وضلت به نابتة جاهلة لا تدري ما عليها في  ذلك ، والصحيح في هذا الباب أن من صحت عدالته وثبتت في العلم أمانته ،  وبانت ثقته وعنايته بالعلم ، لم يُلتفت فيه إلى قول أحد إلا أن يأتي في  جرحته بيّنة عادلة تصح بها جرحته على طريق الشهادات ، والعمل فيها من  المشاهدة والمعاينة لذلك بما يوجب تصديقه فيما قال لبراءته من الغل والحسد  والعداوة والمنافسة وسلامته من ذلك كله ، فذلك يوجب قبول قوله من جهة الفقه  والنظر).*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*• عن مغيرة قال : قال حماد : لقيت عطاءً وطاووسا ومجاهدا ، فصبيانكم أعلم منهم بل صبيان صبيانكم . قال مغيرة : هذا بغيٌ منه* 
[*•  وعن الزهري قال : ما رأيت قوما أنقض لعرى الإسلام من أهل مكة ولا رأيت  قوما أشبه بالنصارى من السبئية . قال أحمد بن يونس يعني : الرافضة.*


[*قال أبو عمر [ابن عبدالبر]:*

]*فهذا  حماد بن أبي سليمان وهو فقيه الكوفة بعد النخعي القائم بفتواها وهو معلّم  أبي حنيفة ، وهو الذي قال فيه إبراهيم النخعي حين قيل له : من نسأل بعدك ؟  قال : حماد ، وقعد مقعده بعده ، يقول في عطاء وطاووس ومجاهد وهم عند الجميع  أرضى منه وأعلم بكتاب الله وسنة رسوله وأرضى منه حالا عند الناس وفوقه في  كل حال ما ترى ، ولم ينسب واحد منهم إلى الإرجاء وقد نسب إلى حماد هذا وعيب  به وعنه أخذه أبو حنيفة والله أعلم .*[/]

*
وهذا  ابن شهاب الزهري قد أطلق على أهل مكة في زمانه أنهم ينقضون عرى الإسلام ما  استثنى منهم أحدا وفيهم من جلة العلماء من لا خفاء بجلالته في الدين ،  وأظن ذلك والله أعلم لما روي عنهم في الصرف ومتعة النساء .*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.701961)]*• 	وعن الأعمش قال : ذُكر إبراهيم النخعي عند الشعبي فقال : ذاك الأعور الذي  يستفتيني بالليل ويجلس يفتي الناس بالنهار ، قال : فذكرت ذلك لإبراهيم فقال  : ذاك الكذاب لم يسمع من مسروق شيئا .*
[/COLOR][COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.7019607843137254)][/COLOR]
[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.701961)]*قال  أبو عمر [ابن عبدالبر]: معاذ الله أن يكون الشعبي كذابا ، بل هو إمام جليل  والنخعي مثله جلالة وعلما ودينا ، وأظن الشعبي عوقب لقوله في الحارث  الهمذاني ، حدثني الحارث وكان أحد الكذابين ولم يَبن من الحارث كذب ، وإنما  نُقم عليه إفراطه في حب علي ، وتفضيله له على غيره ، ومن ها هنا ـ والله  أعلم ـ كذبه الشعبي ، لأن الشعبي يذهب إلى تفضيل أبي بكر وإلى أنه أول من  أسلم ، وتفضيل عمر رضي الله عنه .*
[/COLOR]

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.701961)]*•	وعن أيوب قال : قدم علينا عكرمة فلم يزل يحدثني حتى صرت بالمربد ثم قال : أيحسنُ حَسَنُكم مثل هذا ؟*
[/COLOR][COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.7019607843137254)][/COLOR]
[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.701961)]*قال  أبو عمر [ابن عبدالبر] : وقد علم الناس أن الحسن البصري يحسن أشياء لا  يحسنها عكرمة وإن كان عكرمة مقدما عندهم في تفسير القرآن والسير) [جامع  بيان العلم وفضله]*
[/COLOR]

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

منقول
قال ابن رجب في مجموع الرسائل: (4/ 439): (وقد يكون له سيئات تحبط بعض أعماله وأعمال جوارحه سوى التوحيد فيدخل النار.
وفي "سنن ابن ماجه" (1) من رواية ثوبان مرفوعًا: (إنَّ مِنْ أمتي من يجيء بأعمال أمثال الجبال فيجعلها الله هباءً منثورًا).
وفيه: (هم قومٌ من جلدتكم (ويتكلمون بألسنتكم)(2) ويأخذون من الليل كما تأخذون ولكنهم إذا خلوا بمحارم الله انتهكوها).
وخرَّج يعقوب بن شيبة وابن أبي الدُّنْيَا من حديث سالم مولى أبي حذيفة مرفوعًا: (لَيجيء يوم القيامة أقوامٌ معهم من الحسنات مثل جبال تِهامَةَ، حتى إذا جيء بهم جعل الله أعمالهم هباءً ثم أكبَّهم في النار).
قَالَ سالم: خشيت أن أكون منهم.
قَالَ: (أما إنَّهم كانوا يصومون ويصلون ويأخذون هنيهة من الليل، لعلهم كانوا إذا عرض لهم شيء من الحرام أخذوه، فأدحض الله أعمالهم).(3)
وقد يحبط العمل بآفة من رياء خفيٍّ وعُجْب به ونحو ذلك ولا يشعر به صاحبه.
...


(1) برقم (4245) قَالَ في الزوائد هذا إسناد صحيح، رجاله ثقات، وأبو عامر الألهاني اسمه عبد الله بن غابر.
(2) ليست هذه العبارة في ابن ماجه.
(3) وأخرجه أبو نعيم في "الحلية" (1/ 178).

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

معلومات غريبة جدا ومفيدة جدا جدا

 للتخلص من النمل : ضع قشر الخيار في المكان الذ...ي يخرج منه النمل
 ........................
 ... للحصول على مكعبات نقية من الثلج ... إغلي الماء أولاً ....
 .............................
 لجعل المرايا تلمع ... إمسحها بالسبيرتو ....
 ..............................  .
 لنزع العلكة عن الملابس ... ضع الثياب في مجمد الثلاجة لمدة ساعة...
 ..............................  .
 لتبييض الملابس ...ضعها في ماء مغلي مضافاً إليها شريحة ليمون لمدة عشر دقائق ، ثم اغسلها
 ..............................  .
 لإعطاء الشعر لمعاناً... أضف ملعقة صغيرة من الخل للشعر ثم اغسله جيداً ...
 ..............................  ...
 لجعل الليمون يعطي أكبر كمية من العصير.. ضعه في ماء ساخن لمدة ساعة قبل عصره..
 ............................
 لإزالة رائحة الملفوف أثناء الطبخ ... ضع قطعة خبز فوق الملفوف في الوعاء...
 .............................
 لإزالة رائحة السمك من اليدين .... غسل اليدين بقليل من خل التفاح...
 .............................
 لمنع الدمع عند تقشير البصل.... امضغ علكة...
 .......................
 للتأكد من صلاحية المشروم.... رش قليلاً من الملح على الفطر ، فإذا تحول  لونه للون الأسود ، فإنه جيد ، وإن تحول لونه للأصفر فإنه سام .
 ............................
 لسلق البطاطا بسرعة... قشر حبة البطاطا من جهة واحدة فقط قبل السلق
 ..............................  .
 لسلق البيض بسرعة...... أضف قليلاً من الملح إلى الماء .
 ..............................  ...
 لإذابة الدجاجة المجمدة.... ضعها في ماء بارد مضافاً إليه ملعقتين كبيرتين من الملح...
 ............................
 لمعرفة السمك الطازج... ضعه في ماء بارد ، فإذا طفا على السطح فإنه طازج ...
 .............................
 لمعرفة البيض الطازج.... ضع البيضة في الماء ، فإن رسبت بشكل أفقي فإنها  طازجة ، وإن رسبت بشكل مائل ، فإن عمرها 3-4 أيام ، وإن رسبت بشكل عمودي ،  فإن عمرها 10 أيام ، وإن طفت فإنها فاسدة.... .
 ..........................
 لإزالة الحبر عن الملابس... ضع كمية من معجون الأسنان على بقعة الحبر، واتركه حتى يجف تماماً ، ثم إغسل كالمعتاد
 ..............................
 لتقشير البطاطا الحلوة بسرعة...ضعها في الماء البارد فوراً بعد نضجها ...
 .............................
 لمنع فوران الحليب..... إغسل الوعاء بالماء البارد (من الثلاجة) قبل غلي الحليب.....
 ..............................  .
 لإزالة الحشائش من جوانب الطريق.... رش الملح عليها... .
 ..............................  .
 للتخلص من الفئران.... رش الفلفل الأسود في الأماكن المحتمل وجود الفئران فيها ، عندها تجد الفئران تخرج هاربة بسرعة !....
 ..............................
 لإبعاد البعوض خاصة في الليل... ضع بضع أوراق نعناع طازج قريباً من الوسادة وفي أنحاء الغرفة
 لو إستفدت أنشرها وفيد غيرك

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

الستد في الفقه 
من أحد تلامذة العثيمين حتى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
http://www.startimes.com/f.aspx?t=32696680

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

http://majles.alukah.net/t30397/#post783539
هل قرأ ربنا القرآن على أهل الجنة

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

http://majles.alukah.net/t143583/

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

http://majles.alukah.net/t139763/#post783644

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

http://majles.alukah.net/t138290/

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

http://majles.alukah.net/t139701/

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

http://majles.alukah.net/t47301/

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

* حالنا صورة معبرة* *الله المستعان (وقضينا إلى بني إسرائيل في الكتاب لتفسدن في الأرض مرتين ولتعلن علوا كبيرا)
http://majles.alukah.net/attachment....id=10805&stc=1*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

أولاً: قاعدة: "من لم يكفِّر الكفار أو شكَّ في كفرهم أو صحَّحَ مذهبهم فهو كافر"، قاعدةٌ صحيحة، أجمع عليها علماء المسلمين قديمًا وحديثًا؛ لأن من لم يكفر الكفار المقطوع بكفرهم بنصِّ القرآن والإجماعِ: فهو مكذب للقرآن والسنة.
قال القاضي عياض في كتابه" الشفا": "وَلِهَذَا  نُكفِّر من لم يُكَفِّر مَنْ دَانَ بِغَيْرِ مِلَّةِ الْمُسْلِمِينَ مِنَ  الْمِلَلِ.. أَوْ وَقَفَ فِيهِمْ، أَوْ شَكَّ، أَوْ صَحَّحَ مَذْهَبَهُمْ..  وَإِنْ أَظْهَرَ مَعَ ذَلِكَ الْإِسْلَامَ وَاعْتَقَدَهُ وَاعْتَقَدَ  إِبْطَالَ كُلِّ مَذْهَبٍ سِوَاهُ.. فَهُوَ كَافِرٌ بِإِظْهَارِهِ مَا  أَظْهَرَ مِنْ خِلَافِ ذَلِكَ".
ثم بين السبب بقوله: "لِقِيَامِ النَّصِّ وَالْإِجْمَاعِ عَلَى كُفْرِهِمْ، فَمَنْ وَقَفَ فِي ذَلِكَ فَقَدْ كَذَّبَ النَّصَّ".
قال النووي في "روضة الطالبين": "مَنْ  لَمْ يُكَفِّرْ مَنْ دَانَ بِغَيْرِ الْإِسْلَامِ كَالنَّصَارَى، أَوْ  شَكَّ فِي تَكْفِيرِهِمْ، أَوْ صَحَّحَ مَذْهَبَهُمْ، فَهُوَ كَافِرٌ،  وَإِنْ أَظْهَرَ مَعَ ذَلِكَ الْإِسْلَامَ وَاعْتَقَدَهُ".
وقال البهوتي في "كشاف القناع": "فهُوَ كَافِرٌ؛ لِأَنَّهُ مُكَذِّبٌ لِقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى: {وَمَنْ يَبْتَغِ غَيْرَ الإِسْلامِ دِينًا فَلَنْ يُقْبَلَ مِنْهُ وَهُوَ فِي الآخِرَةِ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ}".

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

الأمر الثاني الذي تشمله القاعدة: وجوب القطع بكفر طوائف ومذاهب الردة المجمع على كفرهم وردتهم، كالباطنية من القرامطة والإسماعيلية والنصيرية والدروز، والبابية والبهائية والقاديانية.
فقد  حكم أهل العلم على هذه الطوائف بالكفر والردة؛ لاعتقاداتهم المنافية لأصول  الإسلام من كل وجه، فمن لم يكفر هؤلاء أو شك في كفرهم بعد العلم بحقيقة  حالهم ، فقد صحح مذهبهم وعقائدهم الكفرية، وطعن في دين الإسلام، فيكون  كافراً مثلهم .
قال ابن تيمية في "الفتاوى"عن الدروز: "كُفْرُ هَؤُلَاءِ مِمَّا لَا يَخْتَلِفُ فِيهِ الْمُسْلِمُونَ؛ بَلْ مَنْ شَكَّ فِي كُفْرِهِمْ فَهُوَ كَافِرٌ مِثْلُهُمْ".

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

الأمر الثالث الذي تشمله القاعدة: من ارتكب ناقضًا من نواقض الإسلام المجمع عليها بين العلماء، كالاستهزاءِ بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، أو سبِّهِ، أو جحدِ ما هو معلوم بالضرورة من دين الإسلام.
فمن لم يكفر من ارتكب هذا النوع من النواقض؛ لإنكاره أن يكون ما قاله أو فعله كفرًا ، فهو كافر مثله.
قال ابن تيمية فيمن اعتقد جواز سب الصحابة أو اعتقد اعتقادًا كفريًا:  "أما من اقترن بسبه دعوى أن عليا إله أو أنه كان هو النبي وإنما غلط جبريل  في الرسالة ، فهذا لا شك في كفره ، بل لا شك في كفر من توقف في تكفيره".

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

http://majles.alukah.net/t143809/#post784329

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

رابعًا: لا يجوز تنزيل هذه القاعدة على الأعيان إلا بعد تحقق شروط التكفير، وانتفاء موانعه.
فالتكفير المُطلق كقول (من لم يكفر الكافر فهو كافر) يختلف عن تكفير معينٍ من الناس بقول (فلان لم يكفر الكافر فهو كافر).

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

**مراتب التفخيم  لحروف الاستعلاء
- مفتوح بعده ألف 
- مفتوح 
- مضموم 
- ساكن 
- مكسور

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*الحمد لله وبعد 
تمسح رجل برجل أمامي أمس مداعبا  قائلا له  بركاتك يا شيخ لعودته من العمرة فنهيته .
 ووجدت هذه فقلت أرفعها للفائدة 
كتاب التوحيد :
باب: من تبرك بشجرة أو حجر ونحوهما 
أي فإن ذلك من الشرك ومن أعمال المشركين، فإن العلماء اتفقوا على أنه لا يشرع التبرك بشيء من الأشجار والأحجار والبقع والمشاهد وغيرها. فإن هذا التبرك غلو فيها، وذلك يتدرج به إلى دعائها وعبادتها، وهذا هو الشرك الأكبر كما تقدم انطباق الحد عليه
، وهذا عام في كل شيء حتى مقام إبراهيم وحجرة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وصخرة بيت المقدس وغيرها من البقع الفاضلة. 
وأما استلام الحجر الأسود وتقبيله، واستلام الركن اليماني من الكعبة المشرفة، فهذا عبودية لله وتعظيم لله وخضوع لعظمته، فهو روح التعبد. 
فهذا تعظيم للخالق وتعبد له، وذلك تعظيم للمخلوق وتأله له. 
فالفرق بين الأمرين كالفرق بين الدعاء لله الذي هو إخلاص وتوحيد، والدعاء للمخلوق الذي هو شرك وتنديد.

القول السديد في مقاصد التوحيد عبدالرحمن السعدي رحمه الله*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

رسلان 

صلى النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  بأصحابه 
التراويح إلى ثلث الليل أول  ليلة  
وإلى النصف في الليلة الثانية 

ومن استطال الصلاة  ويخرج لماذا يخرج من المطهرة إلى المزبلة 
المسجد بيت كل تقي 

تضييع الأوقات في رمضان  د 25

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*أحرمت  للعمرة، وأتممتها بناء على أن الكدرة ليست من الحيض، وﻷن حيضتي عادة تكون  على شكل النزيف، الذي تصحبه آلام الحيض، وإن كانت حيضتي غير منتظمة، ولأن  هذه الكدرة توجب عليّ التطهر منها، وإعادة الوضوء فقط، بناء على بحثي في  فتاوى موقع إسلام ويب، ولأن الكدرة ليست مستمرة، بل تنزل خفيفة في فترات  متقطعة، لهذه اﻷسباب اعتبرت نفسي في حكم الطاهرة، فصمت، وصليت، وتحللت من  العمرة، وفي اليوم التالي رأيت الحيض عصرًا، رغم أنها لم تكن نزيفًا  كالمعتاد، فأحيانًا تكون حيضتي خفيفة، ومتقطعة مثل حيضتي في الشهر الماضي،  فهل هذه الكدرة تعد حيضًا؟ وإن كانت كذلك، فما الواجب عليّ فعله فيما يتعلق  بالعمرة، والتحلل منها؟ وهل توجد كفارة؟ وجزاكم الله خيرًا.*
الإجابــة
* 
الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، وعلى آله، وصحبه، أما بعد: 
فقد بيّنّا صفة الكدرة ولونها في الفتوى رقم: 239434.
والكدرة لا تعد حيضًا على ما نفتي به، إلا إن كانت في زمن العادة أو كانت متصلة بالدم، كما تقدم في الفتوى رقم: 134502.
وراجعي كذلك الفتويين رقم: 66621، ورقم: 288871.
وبناء على ذلك؛ فإذا كانت الكدرة المذكورة قد نزلت عليك في  غير زمن الحيض عادة, فإنها لا تعتبر حيضًا، وهو الذي يظهر، لا سيما أنك  ذكرت أن خروجها لم يكن مصحوبًا بآلام الدورة على خلاف عادتك, ومن ثم فتكون  عمرتك مجزئة.
أما إن كانت تلك الكدرة قد وقعت في الزمن المعتاد للحيض, فإنها تعتبر حيضًا.
وعليه؛ فإن عمرتك غير صحيحة، فجمهور أهل العلم على أن الطواف  لا يجزئ دون طهارة, ومن ثَم؛ فمن طاف بغير طهارة فكمن لم يطف، لكن الطهارة  لا تشترط للطواف عند الحنفية، وعلى رواية للحنابلة, وهو الذي اختاره شيخ  الإسلام ابن تيمية, كما سبق بيانه في الفتوى رقم: 29645.
فعلى افتراض أنها نزلت في زمن العادة، فعلى مذهب الجمهور:  يجب عليك الآن الكف عن جميع محظورات الإحرام، من تطيب، وقص شعر، وجماع، أو  مقدماته... إلى آخرها، حتى ترجعي لمكة، ثم تأتي بطواف صحيح، ثم تسعي بعده،  ثم تقصري من شعرك، وبذلك يحصل التحلل من العمرة.
وبخصوص ما أقدمتِ عليه من محظورات الإحرام قبل التحلل من هذه  العمرة: فما كان منه من قبيل الإتلاف، كقص الشعر، وتقليم الأظافر، ففي كل  جنس منه فدية واحدة، والفدية هي: شاة تذبح بمكة، وتوزع على المساكين هناك،  أو صوم ثلاثة أيام، أو التصدق بثلاثة آصع من طعام على ستة مساكين، وما كان  من قبيل الترفه، كاستعمال الطيب، فلا شيء فيه إذا كان جهلًا، وراجعي في ذلك  الفتوى رقم: 14023.

وإن حصل منك جماع جهلًا، فلا تفسد عمرتك عند كثير من أهل العلم، كما ذكرنا في الفتوى رقم: 15047.
والقول بعدم اشتراط الطهارة للطواف هو مذهب الحنفية، ورواية  للحنابلة ـ كما سبق ـ وهو قول مرجوح عندنا، لكننا قد بينا في الفتوى رقم: 125010، أن الأخذ بالقول المرجوح، والفتوى به بعد وقوع الأمر، مما سوغه كثير من العلماء.
وعلى هذا القول؛ فعمرتك صحيحة, لكن يلزمك دم, أقله شاة تذبح  في مكة, وتوزع على الفقراء من أهلها, وبالإمكان توكيل من ينوب عنك في ذلك,  وراجعي الفتوى رقم: 203788.
والله أعلم.

*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

وقال ابن القيم في الهدي : وَكَانَ لَا يَخْطُبُ خُطْبَةً  إلّا افْتَتَحَهَا بِحَمْدِ اللّهِ . وَأَمّا قَوْلُ كَثِيرٍ مِنْ  الْفُقَهَاءِ إنّهُ يَفْتَتِحُ خُطْبَةَ الِاسْتِسْقَاءِ بِالِاسْتِغْفَا  رِ وَخُطْبَةَ الْعِيدَيْنِ بِالتّكْبِيرِ فَلَيْسَ مَعَهُمْ فِيهِ سُنّةٌ  عَنْ النّبِيّ صَلّى اللّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلّمَ الْبَتّةَ وَسُنّتُهُ  تَقْتَضِي خِلَافَهُ وَهُوَ افْتِتَاحُ جَمِيعِ الْخُطَبِ ب الْحَمْدِ  لِلّهِ وَهُوَ أَحَدُ الْوُجُوهِ الثّلَاثَةِ لِأَصْحَابِ أَحْمَدَ وَهُوَ  اخْتِيَارُ شَيْخِنَا قَدّسَ اللّهُ سِرّهُ .أهـ

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

وسئـل الشيخ ابن عثيمين : ما حكـم التهنئة بالعيد ؟ وهل لها صيغة معينة ؟
فأجاب :
"التهنئة بالعيد جائزة ، وليس لها تهنئة مخصوصة ، بل ما اعتاده الناس فهو جائز ما لم يكن إثماً" اهـ .
وقال أيضاً :
"التهنئة بالعيد قد وقعت من بعض الصحابة رضي الله عنهم ، وعلى فرض أنها لم  تقع فإنها الاۤن من الأمور العادية التي اعتادها الناس ، يهنىء بعضهم بعضاً  ببلوغ العيد واستكمال الصوم والقيام" اهـ .
وسئـل رحمه الله تعالى : ما حكـم المصافحة ، والمعانقة والتهنئة بعد صلاة العيد ؟

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

https://www.limaza.com/%D9%85%D8%A7-...6%D8%B8%D8%B1/

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

فتناول البهارات والأطعمة المتبلة بكميات كبيرة يؤدي إلى زيدة الأملاح

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

فقد قال الإمام الحسن بن علي البربهاري رحمه الله ( ت 329هـ ) في كتابه "  شرح السنة " : ومن خرج على إمام من أئمة المسلمين فهو خارجي، وقد شق عصا  المسلمين، وخالف الآثار، وميتته ميتة جاهلية .انتهى
فنستفيد من كلام هذا الإمام أن هؤلاء الشباب المغرر بهم الذين يخرجون على  الدولة بالسلاح ويقتلون رجال الأمن ويفجرون المقار الحكومية, أنهم خوارج .
وفي هذا رد على بعض المتحذلقين الذين يجادلون عن هؤلاء الغلاة بأنهم ليسوا  خوارج لأنهم لا يكفرون صاحب الكبيرة ! فانظر إلى هذا الجهل المركب حيث  حصروا الخوارج في مسألة ليست اتفاقية عند الخوارج أنفسهم .
ونحن إذا نظرنا إلى نشأة الخوارج, وإلى سبب هذا الاسم الذي تسموا به نجد أن هؤلاء الشباب التفجيريين خوارج بامتياز .
وذلك أن الخوارج الأولين الذي خرجوا على علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه, ارتكبوا ثلاثة آثام كبيرة :
الأول : الخروج عن طاعة الإمام .
الثاني : الخروج عن جماعة المسلمين .
الثالث : حمل السلاح وقتال الجماعة .
ولم تكن عندهم في ذلك الوقت العقائد المعروفة عن الخوارج كتكفير صاحب الكبيرة .
واستحقوا اسم الخوارج بالإجماع على هذه الآثام

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

مراتب الترقيق
 مضمونها أن حروف الإستفال يتفاوت ترقيقها على حسب ماعليها من حركات.
وتفاوتها ذلك على ثلاث مراتب وهي:
1- أعلاها ترقيقا المكسور.
2- ثم المفتوح.
3- المضموم.

ولعلنا نلاحظ ذلك عند نطقنا مثلا للباء المسكور وبعده نأتي بالمفتوح سنلاحظ الفرق وإذا تلاهما المضموم يتضح الفرق أكثر ..

منقول

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*حدثنا* *زياد بن الربيع*  *وكان ثقة عن*  *أبي جمرة الضبعي*  *أنه كان يفطر مع*  *ابن عباس*  *في رمضان فكان إذا أمسى بعث ربيبا له يصعد ظهر الدار فلما غربت الشمس أذن فيأكل ونأكل فإذا فرغ أقيم**ت الصلاة فيقوم يصلي ونصلي معه . 

مصنف بن ابي شيبة
*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*أفضل ما سمعت في فضل مصر قط*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

** القصة في مرض كعب لا مرض الرسول
وهم الزهري فأدخل قصة مرض كعب بن مالك في قصة مرض النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم! وقد روى الزهري مرض كعب بذات الإسناد.

وأصل القصة ذكرها ابن حجر فقال (الإصابة 11907، 8/175): ((روى الزهري، عن  عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن كعب بن مالك، عن أبيه قال: "لما حضرت كعباً  الوفاة، أتته أم بشر بنت البراء بن معرور قالت: يا أبا عبد الرحمن، إن لقيت  أبي فاقرأه مني السلام. فقال: لعمر الله يا أم بشر، لنحن أشغل من ذلك!  فقالت: أما سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم يقول: (إن أرواح  المؤمنين نسمة تسرح في الجنة حيث تشاء وإن نسمة الفاجر في سجين؟) قال: بلى.  قالت: هو ذاك". أخرجه ابن منده، من رواية الحارث بن فضيل، عن الزهري عنه،  قال: رواه يونس والزبيدي، عن الزهري فقال: أبو مبشر. وقال أبو نعيم: اختلف  أصحاب بن إسحاق عن الزهري عنه، فمنهم من قال "أم بشر" ومنهم من قال "أم  مبشر")). اهـ

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

من لوازم المحبة بيننا أن لا يسكت بعضنا على عيب بعض 


الشيخ عادل الشوربجي أمراض القلوب ح 8- د

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

إذا رأيت من هتك الله ستره  وفضحه فلا تشمت به واحمد الله على ستره إياك

المصدر السابق

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

فذكر العلماء أنّ أبان بن عثمان بن  عفان ابن الخليفة الراشد هو أول من دوّن سيرة المصطفى صلّى الله عليه وسلّم  ودوّن مغازيه وكانت وفاة أبان رحمه الله تعالى سنة (105هـ) وكان قد أخذ عن  عدد كثير من الصحابة، وأخذ عنه عددٌ كثير أيضا من التابعين وممن شُهر أيضا  بأخذه برواية السيرة وتتبعها عروة بن الزبير بن العوام فقد كان إمامًا في  المغازي وله مغازي ألفها وجمعها باسم مغازي عروة، وقد جمع بعضها وطبع وكذلك  ممن اهتم بالسيرة ابن شهاب الزهري الإمام المعروف سيد المحدثين في زمانه  جمع في السيرة كتابًا وفي المغازي كتابًا في ما ذكره له عمر بن عبد العزيز  رحمه الله تعالى، وكذلك ممن كتب في السيرة من الأولين من التابعين عاصم بن  عمر بن قتادة وغيره، من ثقات أهل العلم في القرن الأول وفاتحة القرن  الثاني، في هذا يتبيّن أنّ كتابة السيرة كانت متقدمة جدًّا، ولهذا صار أهل  العلم بعدهم يأخذون مأخذ التابعين في العناية بالسير والعناية بالمغازي فقد  جمع ما سمع من بعض هؤلاء جمعه العالم المعروف محمد بن إسحاق المدني في  كتاب ((السير والمغازي)) والذي قيل إنه ألفه بإشارة من أبي جعفر المنصور  لما زار ابن إسحاق بغداد وأشار أبو جعفر إلى ابنه وقال لابن إسحاق أتعرف  هذا قال نعم هذا ابن أمير المؤمنين فقال له صنف له كتابًا فيه ذكر الأخبار  من خلق آدم عليه السلام إلى يومنا هذا فكتب ابن إسحاق ذلك، وكتاب ابن إسحاق  رُوي عنه وانتشر بعده رحمه الله تعالى وهو إمام في السير اجتمع لديه ما  تفرق فيمن قبله من التابعين الثقات.
وإذا كان كذلك فإنّ كتاب ابن إسحاق لم يوجد كاملاً في زماننا هذا وإنما  وُجِد من مغازي وسير ابن إسحاق ما انتقاه ابنُ هشام العالم اللّغوي  المعروف، وهذا الانتقاء أجمع العلماء على حُسنه وعلى أنه استخلص من سيرة  ابن إسحاق ما أثني على مؤلفه به وهو لا يروي السيرة عن ابن إسحاق مباشرة  وإنما يرويها بواسطة رجل عن ابن إسحاق وهذه السيرة هي المعروفة الآن بسيرة  ابن هشام وهذا تطور في أهل العلم فكتب في السير عدد كتب ابن حزم في السيرة  وسماها ((جوامع السيرة)) وكتب ابن سيد الناس سيرة والعلماء تتابعوا على  كتابة السير ومعتمدهم فيما ذكره ابن هشام عن ابن إسحاق أو فيما ذُكر في غير  ذلك من المغازي.

ضوابط في معرفة السيرة - صالح آل الشيخ -

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

كيف نأخذ السيرة بطريقة مأمونة؟
أعظم ما تؤخذ منه سيرة المصطفى صلّى الله عليه وسلّم القرآن لأنّ في القرآن  ذكر حياته عليه الصلاة والسلام صغيرًا {ألم يجدك يتيما فآوى} وفيها ذكر  حالته عليه الصلاة والسلام قبل البعثة... وفيها ذكر مبعثه عليه الصلاة  والسلام وفيها ذكر مجيء الجن إليه يستمعون القرآن وفيها ذكر حالته عليه  الصلاة والسلام مع المشركين ودعوته لهم وكذلك ما حصل من الهجرة ثم في  القرآن ذكر المغازي جميعا فغزة بدر الكبرى في سورة الأنفال وغزوة أحد في  سورة آل عمران وغزوة الخندق (الأحزاب)، في سورة الأحزاب، وفتح مكة وصلح  الحديبية في سورة الفتح وحنين وتبوك في سورة براءة إلى غير ذلك فإذا جمع  طالب العلم ما تكلم به المفسرون من الصحابة فمن بعدهم على هذه الآيات حصل  على مصدر قوي معتمد على معاني القرآن وهذا اجتهد فيه طائفة من أهل العلم  ولكن لم يُجمع فيما أعلم جمعًا كاملاً بحيث تكون السيرة على ما ذكره  المفسرون حاول بعض المعاصرين ذلك واجتهد فيه لكن لم يجمع كلام المحققين من  المفسرين على تلك الآيات.
فإذًا الذي ينبغي في السيرة أنْ نعتمد على القرآن فيها وما ذكره المفسرون  في ذكر معاني الآيات التي فيها سيرة المصطفى صلّى الله عليه وسلّم.
ثم المصدر الثاني: الأحاديث الصحيحة خاصة في الصحيحين أو ما صح في غيرهما  من الأحاديث التي فيه ذكر سيرة النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم فإذا قورنت هذه  الأحاديث بما ذكر في كتب السير وجدنا أنّ بعض ما في كتب السير ليس بصحيح في  مثل مثلا تاريخ بعض الغزوات وبعض الأحوال وقصة الإسراء والمعراج وأشباه  ذلك الكثير فالمصدر الثاني المعتمد بعد كتاب الله جلّ وعلا وتفسيره أنْ  تنظر في الأحاديث، وهذه الأحاديث فيها ما لم يذكر في كتاب الله جلّ وعلا  واعتمد عليها الصحابة والتابعون رضوان الله عليهم فيما فسروا من آيات  القرآن على نهج السلف في التفسير في تفسير القرآن بالسنة.
إذن، الاعتماد على ما في كتب الصحيح وكتب الحديث من مصادر السير هذا أولى  وأبعد عن الخلط وما لا يصح في السير ولهذا دعا عدد من أهل العلم إلى كتابة  صحيح السيرة النبوية وقد كتب بعض المعاصرين في ذلك لكنهم رقَوا جبلا عاليا  عليهم لأنّ هذا الأمر يحتاج إلى علم بالحديث، متنا وإسنادا، وإلى علم  بالتفسير وإلى علم باللغة وإلى علم بما في كتب السنة وإلى ما في كتب  العقيدة الخ ذلك مما فقده بعض من كتب في ذلك.
من المصادر أيضا التي تعتمد كتب السيرة التي ذكرنا وكتب التاريخ فتجد مثلا  أنّ تاريخ ابن جرير يحوي كثيرا من أخبار سيرة المصطفى صلّى الله عليه وسلّم  بالأسانيد لكن هذه تأخذ منها ما لا يتعارض مع ما جاء في القرآن وتفسيره  ومع ما ثبت في سنة المصطفى صلّى الله عليه وسلّم فإذا لم نجد الحَدَث لا في  الكتاب ولا في السنة فإنّ أخذه من كُتُبِ السير لا بأس به؛ لأنّها أرفع  درجة بالاتفاق من أحاديث بني إسرائيل وقد قال لنا عليه الصلاة والسلام:  ((حدثوا عن بني إسرائيل ولا حرج)) فإذا لم يكن ما في كتب السيرة معارضًا  للكتاب والسنة فإنه لا بأس من أخذه ومن الاعتماد على ما جاء فيه وهكذا كان  أهل العلم.
لهذا نرى أنّ ابن كثير رحمه الله في أوائل كتابه ((البداية والنهاية)) كتب  سيرة طويلة للنبي عليه الصلاة والسلام أفردت في أربع مجلدات وقع جمع فيها  ما بين ما ذكره أهل السير وما ذكره أهل الحديث وما جاء في الآيات ولكنها  أيضا تحتاج إلى بعض مزيد من التمحيص.
إذًا فهذه هي المصادر العامة للسيرة وإذا تبيّن ذلك فتلحظ فيما سقنا أنّ  أهل الحديث وأهل الأثر والمعتنون بعلوم سلف الأمة هم الذين اعتنوا بسيرة  المصطفى صلّى الله عليه وسلّم .
 صالح آل الشيخ ضوابط في معرفة السيرة

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

لأنّ الاهتمام بالسيرة به يحصل للمرء  المؤمن ولطالب العلم أنواع من العلوم والفوائد ما يحصلها إلاّ إذا قرأ  السيرة، ويقوم في قلبه الاعتزاز بدين الله والفرح بنصرة هذا الدين في أول  الأمر ويقوم في قلبه عظم المحبة للنبي عليه الصلاة والسلام ولأصحابه بما  يزيد المؤمن من الاقتداء بهم والسير على منوالهم.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

داخلة الازار فيها قولان :

1- موضع -الأستيك- التكة-حول الوسط للسروال الداخلي 
2- موضع التصاق الفخذ بالبدن

الشيخ عادل الشوربجي أمراض القلوب ح 21 د20

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

العائن قسمان :

1- عائن ذو نفس خبيثة  

2- عائن ذو نفس طيبة ( لأن عامر بن ربيعة الصحابي  البدري أعان سهيل بن حنيف فسقط )
قال الذهبي (إياك يا جريء أن تنظر إلى  هذا البدري شذرا لهفوة بدرت منه  فقد غفرت له وهو من أهل الجنة ) والذهبي رحمه الله يعني مسطح بن أثاثة

الشيخ عادل الشوربجي (سلسلة أمراض القلوب آخر الحلقة 21)

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

لا يشترط في العائن أن يرى المعيون 
وقد يصيب بسماع الصوت :
كما سمع أحدهم صوت ارتطام البول بالأرض من أحدهم دون أن يراه فقال (ما أشد هذا البول )
فقيل إنه ولدك فقال هذا أوان قصم ظهري -فانحبس البول في ولده فمات )
الشوربجي ح 22 د6

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

« العين حق ويحضرها الشيطان وحسد ابن آدم »


يقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم « العين حق ويحضرها الشيطان وحسد ابن آدم »
هذا  الحديث الشريف يفيد أن كل إنسان حوله شياطين الجن يتربصون الإيقاع به، فكل  إنسان معرض للحسد، ولا يكاد أحد يسلم من العين إلا من عصم الله.

يقول  شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميه في كتابه السلوك : ( الحسد مرض من أمراض النفس، وهو  مرض غالب فلا يخلص منه إلا القليل من الناس، ولهذا يُقال : ما خلا جسد من  حسد، لكن اللئيم يبديه والكريم يخفيه ). ومعنى اللئيم يبديه: أي بوصف أخيه  المسلم دون ذكر الله، ( وقد قيل للحسن البصري: أيحسد المؤمن؟ فقال : ما  أنساك إخوة يوسف، لا أبا لك، ولكن غُمّهُ في صدرك، فإنه لا يضرك ما لم  تَعْدُ به يداً ولا لساناً ) ([2]) . قال بعض السلف: ( الحسد أول ذنب عُصي  به الله في السماء، يعني: حسد إبليس لآدم عليه السلام، وأول ذنب عُصي به  الله في الأرض يعني: حسد ابن آدم لأخيه حتى قتله )([3])، وقال صلى الله  عليه وسلم: « أكثر من يموت من أمتي بعد قضاء الله وقدره بالعين» ([4]) .

قال  شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية: ( من وجد في نفسه حسداً لغيره فعليه أن يستعمل معه  التقوى والصبر فيكره ذلك من نفسه)، وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:« ثلاث  لا ينجو منهن أحد: الحسد، والظن، والطيرة . وسأحدثكم بما يُخرج من ذلك: إذا  حسدت فلا تبغض، وإذا ظننت فلا تحقق، وإذا تطيرت فامض ». رواه ابن أبي  الدنيا،وفي السنن عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: « دبَّ إليكم داء  الأمم قبلكم: الحسد، والبغضاء، وهي الحالقة، لا أقول تحلق الشعر، ولكن تحلق  الدين ». فسماه داء أي مرضاً ([5])

نرجع إلى الحديث الذي رواه أبو هريرة مرفوعاً:«العين حق ويحضرها الشيطان وحسد ابن آدم ».
قال  ابن حجر: ( وقد أشكل ذلك على بعض الناس فقال: كيف تعمل العين من بُعد حتى  يحصل ضرر المعيون، وكثير من الناس يسقم بمجرد النظر إليه وتضعف قواه، وكل  ذلك بواسطة ما خلق الله تعالى في الأرواح ([6]) من التأثيرات، ولشدة  ارتباطها بالعين نسب الفعل إلى العين، وليست هي المؤثرة وإنما التأثير  للروح، فالذي يخرج من عين العائن سهم معنوي، إن صادف البدن الذي لا وقاية  له أَثّر فيه، وإلاّ لمْ ينفذ السهم، بل رُدَّ على صاحبه: كالسهم الحسي  سواء ) ([7]) .
إذن  الذي يخرج من العين هو الوصف (وهو سمّ اللسان) بدليل أن الأعمى يصيب غيره  بالعين ، ويتلقّف الشيطان المتربِّص هذا الوصف الذي لم يذكر الله عليه،  ويؤثر في بدن المحسود ( بإذن لله ) إذا لم يكن ثمّة تحصين .

 الموضوع الأصلي: « العين حق ويحضرها الشيطان وحسد ابن آدم » |/\|  الكاتب: الداعي إلى الله |/\| المصدر: المُتخصّص لدراسات وأبحاث عالم الجن وخطر السحر والعين ومنهجية الرقية والاستشفاء

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

الشيخ عادل الشوربجي 
 ح سلسلة أمراض القلوب السلسلة الطويلة 
 ح1 د22 
 إخواننا  الذين يناظرون أهل البدع ويجادلونهم لماذا توجع رأسك بالكلام والنقاش وهم لن يرجعوا ؟
 هم لا هم لهم إلا إشغالك وتعطيلك عن سيرك وطريقك وأنت ترد عليهم وتريح  صدورهم  ولن يرجعوا  (أرايت من اتخذ إلهه هواه أفأنت تكون عليه وكيلا)   وأنت تصاب بالغم والهم والكرب وضياع الوقت  وهو سعيد  وضرب الشيخ مثالا  لذلك بأربعة شباب أتوه ليناقشوه في أحداث مصر  فقلت أجالسهم عسى وعسى  وأنا  أكبرهم سنا فلما جلسنا قال أحدهم إجماع النووى في عدم الخروج منتقد  .والاصل ان أتكلم أنا لبر السن .
 فقلت أرحت قلبي وأسعدتني قال لم قلت  السلام عليكم  فقال لم تمش قلت الاجماع منتقد فلا داعي للكلام وأنت تتكلم  في أصول السنة ومن أصول أهل السنة أن الاجماع منعقد ولا انتقاد له بل هو  قائم . إذا فالكلام معك لا  فائدة منه (أم تحسب أن أكثرهم يسمعون أو يعقلون  إن هم إلا كالأنعام بل هم أضل سبيلا)  قال الامام بن القيم فيها كيف يفضل  الانعام عليهم ؟ فقال  لأن البهيمة  تنقاد لمن يطعمها  وتنصاع  وأهل الضلال  لا ينقادوا  لأوامر الله سبحانه  وهو مطعمهم والمنفق عليهم سبحانه .ا.هـ

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

إلى من يقولون أن الحكم بغير ما أنزل الله  كفر أكبر : أقول 
 أرأيتم لو أن امرأة غضبت على أحد أبنائها  فحكمت  لصالح  الآخر  وهما متساويان  ) 
 هل هذا حكم بغير ما أنزل الله أم لا ؟ إذا هي كافرة على مذهبكم .
  أرأيتم لو أن أحدا اشتكى لكم صاحبا لكم  فقلتم  لا هو مخطيء  دون أن  تسمعوا من الآخر أترون أنكم حكمتم بغير ما أنزل الله ؟ فهل تكفرون ؟
 أرأيتم لو أن  مدرسا فضل طالبا على آخر وهما متكافئان  أترون المدرس كفر ؟
 أرأيتم لو أن صاحب عمل فضل موظف على أكفأ منه أترون أنه خرج عن الاسلام ؟
 أرأيتم في أي منشأة وأي مؤسسة لو قدم المسئول المفضول على الفاضل بغير وجه حق أترون  المسئول خارج عن الاسلام  ؟
 هذه لمن كان يرجو الله  ويتبع الحق أما إن كنتم من أهل الهوى ما العمل ؟
  (أرايت من اتخذ إلهه هواه أفأنت تكون عليه وكيلا)

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*قد ترجم الإمام البخاري في صحيحه: باب من تكلم بالفارسية والرطانة.
قال العيني معلقا: وفيه:  جواز الرطانة بغير العربية؛ لأن الكلام بغير العربية يحتاج المسلمون إليه  للتكلم مع رسل العجم، وقد أمر الشارع زيد بن ثابت بكلام العجم، وقال ابن  التين: إنما يكره أن يتكلم بالعجمية إذا كان بعض من حضر لا يفهمها، فيكون  كمناجي القوم دون الثالث.
*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

الذي تقطع يده :
هو :من سرق مال غيره من حرز مثله من غير شبهة ولا تملك ويكون بالغا للنصاب .

ولو اختل شرط  يرد ما سرق مضاعفا .

الشيخ عادل الشوربجي
 أمراض القلوب ح3 آخرها

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

لعقوبة قد تنزل قبل عمل المعصية لمجرد العزم ( قصة أصحاب الجنة )سورة  ن الشوربجي أول ح 4 -أمراض القلوب
 قلت ومثله المقتول الحريص على قتل صاحبه هو في النار

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

في الاسرائيليات ( كان رجل مسرف على نفسه في المعاصي فقال  يوما ربي كم أعصيك ولا تعاقبني  فأوحى الله لنبيه أن قل له 
 كم عاقبتك وأنت لا تدري ( ألم أحرمك لذة مناجاتي بالليل ) 

 الشوربجي أول ح 4 -أمراض القلوب

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

بسر بن راعي العير الأشجعي  قال بن مندة هو اسم الرجل الذي استكبر أن يأكل بيمينه:
 السابق

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

تخيل في أرض المحشر 
 رجل من أطول الناس أعناقا (المؤذنون)
 ورجل مثل الذر (النمل ) المتكبرون 
 ورجل تدنوا الشمس من رأسه 
 ورجل  في ظل الله سبحانه

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

يقول أبو توبة الربيع بن نافع الحلبي : (( معاوية ستر لأصحاب محمد صلى الله  عليه و سلم فإذا كشف الرجل الستر اجترأ على ما وراءه )) . تاريخ بغداد ( 1  / 290 ) ، و البداية ( 8 / 142 ) .

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

* قال ابن قيم الجوزية" رحمه الله"
 "أهل الإستقامة في نهاياتهم ،أشد إجتهادا منهم في بداياتهم "
                                        مدارج السالكين

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

جزاكم الله خيرا على موضوعكم 
وأزيدكم حديث سنده حسن   حسنه الشيخ محمد عبدالله الامام  حفظه الله وفرج  كربه في كتابه تمام المنة في فقه قتال الفتنة وهو جد رائع .-أي الكتاب -

- وجاء عن العمران بن الحصين أنه قال: أتى نافع بن الأزرق وأصحابه فقالوا:  هلكت يا عمران. قالك ما هلكت. قالوا: بلى. قال: ما الذي أهلكني. قالوا: قال  الله: {وَقَاتِلُوهُمْ حَتَّى لَا تَكُونَ فِتْنَةٌ وَيَكُونَ الدِّينُ لِلَّـهِ}.  قال: قد قاتلناهم حتى نفيناهم فكان الدين كله لله إن شئتم حدثتكم حديثا  سمعته من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم. قالوا: وأنت سمعته من رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم؟. قال: نعم شهدت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وقد بعث  جيشا من المسلمين إلى المشركين فلما لقوهم قاتلوهم قتالا شديدا فمنحوهم  أكتافهم فحمل رجل من لحمتي على رجل من المشركين بالرمح فلما غشيه قال أشهد  أن لا إله إلا الله إني مسلم فطعنه فقتله فأتى رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم فقال يا رسول الله هلكت قال: «وما الذي صنعت» مرة أو مرتين فأخبره بالذي صنع فقال له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «فهلا شققت عن بطنه فعلمت ما في قلبه». قال: يا رسول الله لو شققت بطنه لكنت أعلم ما في قلبه؟. قال: «فلا أنت قبلت ما تكلم به ولا أنت تعلم ما في قلبه».  قال: فسكت عنه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فلم يلبث إلا يسيرا حتى مات  فدفناه فأصبح على ظهر الأرض فقالوا لعل عدوا نبشه فدفناه ثم أمرنا غلماننا  يحرسونه فأصبح على ظهر الأرض فقلنا لعل الغلمان نعسوا فدفناه ثم حرسناه  بأنفسنا فأصبح على ظهر الأرض فألقيناه في بعض تلك الشعاب. وفي رواية: بعثنا  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في سرية فحمل رجل من المسلمين على رجل من  المشركين فذكر الحديث وزاد فيه: فنبذته الأرض فأخبر النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم وقال: «إن الأرض لتقبل من هو شر منه ولكن الله أحب أن يريكم تعظيم حرمة لا إله إلا الله» [رواه ابن ماجة وهو حسن لغيره].

فليتق الله أقوام سيلقون الله بالتكفير وإلم يكفروا فسيلقونه بالرضى عن قتلة المسلمين  ومكفريهم .
ماذا هم قائلون لله سبحانه ماذا سيقولون  من يتبعون  (الشياطين ) 
نسأل الله الثبات والعافية 
(لا يزال المؤمن في فسحة من دينه مالم يصب دما حراما )
يا ويحهم يا ويحهم ياويحهم
إن المرء ليرتعش ان يلق الله وليس على معصية بل نقول ماذا سنقول له سبحانه بعد إنعامه السابغ ما نقول وكيف نقول 
فما بالكم بأقوام يتقربون لله بل يتسابقون ويسارعون في التكفير  بل والسفك  للدماء المعصومة يا ويحهم  يا هول جرمهم وعظم صنيعهم  لا حول ولا قوة إلا  بالله 
(كلاب النار كلاب النار كلاب النار ) نسأل الله العافية 
إن الحدود لتدرأ بالشبهات في الزنا والسرقة وغيرهما أوليس من باب أولى أن  يدرأ التكفير بالشبهة لا بل يبحثون ويتعمقون ويتقعرون يبحثون ويلهثون خلف  التكفير لسفك الدماء وانتهاك الحرمات 
أراح الله منهم البلاد والعباد

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

http://ar.islamway.net/article/21887...1-%D8%AD%D9%82

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

وهذا يقول إنه صلى المغرب وفى التشهد الأخير صلى على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولم يقل وبارك على محمد فماذا عليه؟

 الركن هو الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأما وبارك هذه تابعة إذا نسيها فلا حرج عليه إن شاء الله نعم.

آداب طالب العلم الشيخ صالح الفوزان

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

من آداب طالب العلم. الشيخ صالح الفوزان

وهذا يسأل عن العاجز عن الصيام في رمضان كيف يطعم وما مقدار الكفارة.؟
الشيخ: نعم يطعم عن كل يوم مسكينا بمقدار كيلو ونصف من الطعام عن كل يوم  سواء جمعها وأعطاها لفقير واحد أو أهل بيت محتاجين أو فرقها على الأيام لا  مانع من ذلك أو أعطاها عدة مساكين أو عدة بيوت لا بأس بالجمع ولا بأس  بالتفريق ولا بأس بالتعجيل ولا بأس بالتأخير كله جائز ولله الحمد.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

وهذا يسأل عن حكم تعليق السور القرآنية في غرف النوم.
الشيخ: لا أرى هذا لأن هذا شيء لم يفعله السلف لم يكونوا يعلقون الآيات على  البيوت أو الجدران أو السيارات أو المرافق ما كانوا يفعلون هذا وربما أن  بعض الناس يجعلونها من الحروز يعلقونها حرز على البيت وعلى أهل البيت فيكون  هذا من تعليق الحجب فلا يجوز هذا فأنا أرى أن ترك هذا العمل يكون أبرأ  للذمة وأحوط نعم.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله 

حكم تحمل الدين عن الميت وهل تبرأ ذمته به :

 أنه يجب على الورثة المسارعة إلى قضاء ديون ميتهم  مما ترك من المال، إن كان ترك مالا؛ فقد قال الله في تقسيم التركة: يُوصِيكُمُ  اللَّهُ فِي أَوْلَادِكُمْ لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الْأُنْثَيَيْنِ  فَإِنْ كُنَّ نِسَاءً فَوْقَ اثْنَتَيْنِ فَلَهُنَّ ثُلُثَا مَا تَرَكَ  وَإِنْ كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ وَلِأَبَوَيْهِ لِكُلِّ  وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ مِمَّا تَرَكَ إِنْ كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ فَإِنْ  لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ وَلَدٌ وَوَرِثَهُ أَبَوَاهُ فَلِأُمِّهِ الثُّلُثُ  فَإِنْ كَانَ لَهُ إِخْوَةٌ فَلِأُمِّهِ السُّدُسُ مِنْ بَعْدِ وَصِيَّةٍ  يُوصِي بِهَا أَوْ دَيْنٍ آبَاؤُكُمْ وَأَبْنَاؤُكُمْ لَا تَدْرُونَ  أَيُّهُمْ أَقْرَبُ لَكُمْ نَفْعًا فَرِيضَةً مِنَ اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ  كَانَ عَلِيمًا حَكِيمًا {النساء:11}.


فإن لم يترك ما يقضي به دينه، فيستحب لأهله أن يقضوا عنه دينه؛ ولذلك فإنكم  قد أصبتم في تحمل الدين عنه، واذا كان أصحاب الحقوق قد رضوا بذلك، فنرجو  أن ينفعه الله بذلك-إن شاء الله تعالى- فقد كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  في بداية الأمر لا يصلي على ميت عليه دين إلا إذا كان ترك ما يفي بالدين،  أو تحمل أحد الصحابة ما عليه من الدين فيصلي عليه. ففي الحديث الذي رواه  البخاري عن سلمة بن الأكوع رضي الله عنه: أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أتي  بجنازة ليصلي عليها، فقال: هل عليه من دين؟ قالوا: نعم، قال: صلوا على صاحبكم، قال أبو قتادة: علي دينه يا رسول الله، فصلى عليه.

وروى أحمد وابن ماجه عن سعد بن الأطول رضي الله عنه قال: مات أخي وترك ثلاث  مائة درهم، وترك عيالاً، فأردت أن أنفقها على عياله، فقال النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم: إن أخاك محتبس بدينه، فاقض عنه، فقال: يا رسول الله قد أديت عنه إلا دينارين ادعتهما امرأة وليس لها بينة، قال: فأعطها فإنها محقة. وصححه البوصيري، والألباني، وشعيب الأرناؤوط.


وقال  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: نفس المؤمن معلقة بدينه حتى يقضى عنه. رواه الترمذي؛ وقال: حَدِيثٌ حَسَنٌ. وصححه الألباني.


فهذا الحديث فيه حث لأولياء الميت على قضاء دينه إن استطاعوا، وفيه إخبار لهم أن نفسه تبقى معلقة حتى يقضى عنه دينه. 
وقال بعض أهل العلم إن ذلك محمول على من ترك مالاً، وأما من لا مال له فيرجى أن لا يتناوله هذا الحديث؛ لقول الله تعالى: لَا يُكَلِّفُ اللَّهُ نَفْسًا إِلَّا وُسْعَهَا {البقرة:286}.
 وخاصة إذا كان استدان بنية القضاء والعزم عليه، ولم يفرط حتى مات؛ فقد  أخرج البخاري في صحيحه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: من أخذ أموال  الناس يريد أداءها أدى الله عنه، من أخذها يريد إتلافها أتلفه الله.


وقد ذكر الشوكاني في النيل ما يفيد تجاوز  الله عنه إذا كان عازما على الوفاء، فقال رحمه الله في النيل: فيه الحث  للورثة على قضاء دين الميت، والإخبار لهم بأن نفسه معلقة بدينه حتى يقضى  عنه، وهذا مقيد بمن له مال يقضى منه دينه، وأما من لا مال له، ومات عازما  على القضاء، فقد ورد في الأحاديث ما يدل على أن الله تعالى يقضي عنه؛ بل  ثبت أن مجرد محبة المديون عند موته للقضاء موجبة لتولي الله سبحانه لقضاء  دينه، وإن كان له مال ولم يقض منه الورثة. أخرجه الطبراني عن أبي أمامة  مرفوعا : ( من دان بدين في نفسه وفاؤه تجاوز الله عنه، وأرضى غريمه بما شاء، ومن دان بدين وليس في نفسه وفاؤه ومات، اقتص الله لغريمه منه يوم القيامة ). وأخرج أيضا من حديث ابن عمر : ( الدين دينان: فمن مات وهو ينوي قضاءه فأنا وليه، ومن مات ولا ينوي قضاءه فذلك الذي يؤخذ من حسناته ليس يومئذ دينار ولا درهم ).
 وأخرج أيضا من حديث عبد الرحمن بن أبي بكر : ( يؤتى  بصاحب الدين يوم القيامة فيقول الله فيم أتلفت أموال الناس؟ فيقول: يا رب  إنك تعلم أنه أتى علي إما حرق وإما غرق، فيقول: فإني سأقضي عنك اليوم فيقضي  عنه ).
 وأخرج أحمد وأبو نعيم في الحلية والبزار والطبراني بلفظ: ( يدعى  بصاحب الدين يوم القيامة حتى يوقف بين يدي الله عز و جل، فيقول: يا ابن  آدم فيم أخذت هذا الدين وفيم ضيعت حقوق الناس؟ فيقول: يا رب إنك تعلم أني  أخذته فلم آكل ولم أشرب ولم أضيع، ولكن أتى على يدي إما حرق، وإما سرق،  وإما وضيعة. فيقول الله: صدق عبدي وأنا أحق من قضى عنك. فيدعو الله بشيء  فيضعه في كفة ميزانه فترجح حسناته على سيئاته فيدخل الجنة بفضل رحمته ).

وأخرج البخاري عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم قال: 
( من أخذ أموال الناس يريد أداءها أدى الله عنه، ومن أخذها يريد إتلافها أتلفه الله ). 

وأخرج ابن ماجه وابن حبان والحاكم من حديث ميمونة: ( ما من مسلم يدان دينا يعلم الله أنه يريد أداءه إلا أدى الله عنه في الدنيا والآخرة ). 
وأخرج الحاكم بلفظ: ( من تداين بدين في نفسه وفاؤه ثم مات، تجاوز الله عنه وأرضى غريمه بما شاء )....اهـ.


واختلف هل تبرأ ذمة الميت من الدين إذا رضي أصحاب الدين بانتقال دينهم من  ذمة الميت إلى ذمة آخر من الأحياء، كبنيه وزوجه أم أنه لا تبرأ ذمته إلا  بأداء الدين عنه؟ لما  في المسند عن جابر قال: توفي رجل فغسلناه وحنطناه  وكفناه، ثم أتينا به رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يصلي عليه، فقلنا: تصلي  عليه، فخطا خطوة ثم قال: أعليه دين؟ قلنا: ديناران، فانصرف، فتحملها أبو قتادة، فأتيناه فقال أبو قتادة: الديناران علي، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: قد أوفى الله حق الغريم وبرئ منها الميت، قال: نعم، فصلى عليه، ثم قال بعد ذلك بيوم: ما فعل الديناران، فقال: إنما مات أمس قال: فعاد إليه في الغد، فقال: لقد قضيتهما، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: الآن بردت عليه جلدته. 



قال الشوكاني:

 فيه دليل على أن خلوص الميت من ورطة الدين وبراءة ذمته على الحقيقة، ورفع  العذاب عنه، إنما يكون بالقضاء عنه، لا بمجرد التحمل بالدين بلفظ الضمانة.  اهـ.


وقال النووي في المجموع:
 يسارع إلى قضاء دينه -يعني الميت- والتوصل إلى إبرائه منه. هكذا نص عليه  الشافعي والأصحاب، وقال الشيخ أبو حامد: وإن كان للميت دراهم أو دنانير قضي  الدين منها, وإن كان عقارا أو غيره مما يباع سأل غرماءه أن يحتالوا عليه  ليصير الدين في ذمة وليه وتبرأ ذمة الميت.
 وقال الشافعي في الأم في آخر باب القول عند الدفن: إن كان الدين يستأخر  سأل غرماءه أن يحللوه ويحتالوا به عليه، وإرضاؤهم منه بأي وجه كان, وفيه  إشكال؛ لأن ظاهره أنه بمجرد تراضيهم على مصيره في ذمة الولي يبرأ الميت،  ومعلوم أن الحوالة لا تصح إلا برضاء المحيل والمحتال, وإن كان ضمانا فكيف  يبرأ المضمون عنه ثم يطالب الضامن..., وفي حديث أبي قتادة لما ضمن الدين عن  الميت أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: الآن بردت جلدته. حين وفاه لا حين  ضمنه, ويحتمل أن الشافعي والأصحاب رأوا هذه الحوالة جائزة مبرئة للميت في  الحال للحاجة والمصلحة. والله أعلم. انتهى.


وقال الهيتمي في تحفة المحتاج:

 (يبادر) بفتح الدال ندبا (بقضاء دين الميت) عقب موته إن أمكن، مسارعة لفك  نفسه عن حبسها بدينها عن مقامها الكريم، فإن لم يكن بالتركة جنس الدين أي  أو كان ولم يسهل القضاء منه فورا فيما يظهر، سأل ندبا الولي غرماءه أن  يحتالوا به عليه، وحينئذ فتبرأ ذمته بمجرد رضاهم بمصيره في ذمة الولي، وإن  لم يحللوه كما يصرح به كلام الشافعي والأصحاب؛ بل صرح به كثير منهم وذلك  للحاجة والمصلحة، وإن كان ذلك ليس على قاعدة الحوالة ولا الضمان. قاله في المجموع... قال الزركشي:  ... وينبغي لمن فعل ذلك أن يسأل الدائن تحليل الميت تحليلا صحيحا ليبرأ  بيقين، وليخرج من خلاف من زعم أن المشهور أن ذلك التحمل والضمان لا يصح،  قال جمع: وصورة ما قاله الشافعي والأصحاب من الحوالة أن يقول للدائن: أسقط  حقك عنه أو أبرئه وعلي عوضه، فإذا فعل ذلك برئ الميت ولزم الملتزم ما  التزمه لأنه استدعاء مال لغرض صحيح. اهـ.. وقولهم أن يقول إلى آخره مجرد  تصوير لما مر عن المجموع أن مجرد تراضيهما بمصير الدين في ذمة الولي يبرئ  الميت فيلزمه وفاؤه من ماله وإن تلفت التركة. انتهى. 
    (منقول مركز الفتوى إسلام ويب).                                                    والسلام  

الموضوع الأصلي: http://www.feqhweb.com/vb/t20812.html#ixzz3iTw0Xsxg

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

باب زكاة النبات من  نظم الدرر البهية للشوكاني  رحمه الله للناظم عبدالغني النفاض .

مع ذكر المتن أيضا .

بابٌ زكاةُ النبات:
يجب العُشْر في الْحِنطة والشعير والذرة والتمر والزَّبيب.
وما كان يُسقى بالْمُسَنَّى منها ففيه نصف العُشْر.
ونصابها خمسة أَوْسُقٍ.
ولا شيءَ فيما عدا ذلك، كالخضروات وغيرها.
ويجب في العسل العُشْر.
ويجوز تعجيل الزكاة.
وعلى الإمام أن يَردَّ صدقاتِ أغنياء كلّ مَحَلّ في فقرائهم.
ويبرأ ربُّ المال بدفعها إلى السلطان، وإن كان جائراً.


وحنطة وذرة وتمر ************** --- شعير الزبيب فيها العشر 

ونصف عشر إن بتكليف سقي *** --نصابها احسبنه خمسة أوسق

ولا زكاة في سوى المذكور *******---- وواجب عشر من العشور

في عسل وجائز تعجيلها   ******* ----على الامام أخذها وبذلها 

من أغنياء بلدة لأهلها ************* ----  الفقرا وتبرأن ببذلها

إلى الامام عادلا أو جائرا ********* فإن أضاع المال كان خاسرا

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*العلامة الإمام «عبد الظاهر أبو السمح»*
*ومحنته في الدعوة إلى الله بالإسكندرية*
*كما يرويها*
*العلامة «تقي الدين الهلالي»*

*اعلم  أن الدعاة إلى الله يمتحنون على قدر إيمانهم و صبرهم و تجلدهم و منهم  الشيخ عبد الظاهر أبوا السمح رحمه الله فإنه كان يدعوا إلى الله برمل  الإسكندرية و قد أنكر دعوته جميع من ينتسب إلى العلم في رمل الإسكنرية و في  الإسكندرية نفسها, وكان معلما لبنات محمد باشا الديب ـ بالدال المهملة كما  ينطق به في العامية المصرية ـ و يدعوا إلى الله بإلقاء الدروس في المسجد  الذكور و صلاة الجمعة لوجه الله فمنع** من ذلك فدعاني لأن أنوب عنه و عما قليل يأتيك سبب المنع.*

* سبب منع أبي السمح من الصلاة و الوعظ في مسجد أبي هاشم برمل الإسكندرية*

*  تقدم أن المنتسبين إلى العلم في مدينة الإسكندرية و رملها أنكروا على  الشيخ أبي السمح دعوته إلى السلفية و سموها وهابية و كادوا له كيدا عظيما و  اتهموه بتهم هائلة في ذلك الزمان منها أنه يقول: إن العصا خير من النبي  صلى الله عليه و سلم لأن العصا تنفع في الدنيا و النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم  لا ينفع لا يشفي مريضا من مرضه و لا يغني فقيرا من فقره و لا ينقذ عانيا  من سجنه و لا يغيث من استغاث به. و هذا عند عباد القبور طعن عظيم في مقام  النبوة و منها:*
* أنه صلى صلاة الجمعة في أحد المساجد و وجد العلمين منتصبين عن يمين المنبر و شماله فألقاهما على الأرض وقال:*{*ما هذه التماثيل التي أنتم لها عاكفون*}*[الأنبياء:52].*
*  و منها أنه يدعوا إلى مذهب خامس و لا يؤمن بالمذاهب الأربعة و منها أنه  أحدث فتنة في رمل الإسكندرية ففرق بين الأخ و أخيه و الأب وابنه والقريب  وقريبه و كتبوا بذلك إلى محافظ الإسكندرية كتابا يطلبون منه أن يمنعه من  هذه الدعوة التي يعدونها من أعظم الفساد.*
*  وفي الوقت نفسه دبروا له مكيدة أخرى, فدعوه للمناظرة في أحد المساجد و  أحضروا رجلا من العوام و قالوا له: أحضر معك عصا و إذا أشرنا إليك فاضربه,  فلما حمي وطيس الجدل بينهم و بينه في مسألة الاستغاثة بالنبي عليه و سلم و  ألجأوه أن يقول: إن النبي ﷺ لا يملك لنفسه و لا لغيره نفعا و لا ضرا و إنما  هو بشير ونذير أشاروا إلى الرجل فضربه في المسجد.*

*  و بعد قليل جاء أمر محافظ الإسكندرية بمنعه من الصلاة و الوعظ و سد  المسجد، فأرسل إلي يدعوني دعوة عاجلة فحضرت في الليلة التي في غدها يسد  السجد ففتحته و أخذت أصلي فيه و أعظ الإخوان السلفيين فجاءت الشرطة ليسدوا  المسجد فوجدوني فقالوا من أنت, أنت أبوا السمح؟*
*  قلت: أنا تقي الدين محمد ابن عبد القادر الهلالي المغربي فتوقفوا ورجعوا  إلى المحافظ و أخبروه, و اختفى أبوا السمح فصار لا يأتي المسجد أصلا فأمرهم  المحافظ أن يتركوا المسجد و لا يسدوه.*

*  فاشتد غيظ أعداء السلفية من المنتسبين إلى العلم و أعوانه, فكتبوا في هذه  المرة إلى الملك فؤاد, و كان ذلك سنة: إحدى و أربعين و ثلاثمائة و ألف و  قالوا للملك مثلما قالوا للمحافظ قبل و زادوا على ذلك أنه ثبت صدق اتهامهم  لأبي السمح عند محافظ الإسكندرية فأمر بطرده و سد المسجد, فأتى بمغربي له  حماية فرنسية فناب عنه في المسجد فلم ينفذ ما أمر به المحافظ, فبعث الملك  بشكواهم إلى محافظ الإسكندرية نفسه, فلما قرأها غضب عليهم غضبا شديدا  لأمرين:*

* أحدهما: أنهم  لم يكتفوا به فتخطوه و كتبوا إلى الملك, و الثاني: أن طعنهم في عمل هذا  المغربي يفتح بابا على الحكومة المصرية من النزاع مع دولة تتمتع  بالامتيازات الأجنبية, و المطلعون على تاريخ مصر يعرفون معنى هذه الكلمة،  فإن مقتضى الامتيازات الأجنبية يقضي على الحكومة المصرية ـ وكل حكومة تنكب  بمثل هذه النكبة ـ أن ترد كل نزاع يقع بينها و بين أي شخص من رعايا الدولة  صاحبة الامتياز إلى سفارة هذه الدولة فتحكم السفارة بدون شك على المصري  بأنه هو الظالم و تطلب من الحكومة المصرية أن تنزل به أشد العقاب, وعليه أن  يتحمل و يصبر على ظلمين, الظلم الأول من الشخص التابع للسفارة الأجنبية,  والظلم الثاني من السفارة نفسها, و لذلك لا يحب أي مصري كيف ما كانت منزلته  أن يدخل في نزاع مع أي سارة, من أجل ذلك دعا المحافظ الموقعين على العريضة  المرفوعة إلى الملك فأدخلوا عليه واحدا بعد واحد و أخذ يسألهم, فقال  للأول: هذا توقيعك؟ فقال: نعم, قال: وقع مرة أخرى فوقع ثم أخرج إلى مكان لا  يرى فيه أحدا من أصحابه, و هكذا فعل بالثاني و الثالث إلى آخرهم, ثم جمعهم  و عبس وبسر عليهم و قال لهم: كتبتم إلي تزعمون أن الشيخ عبد الظاهر أبا  السمح وهابي و أنه فعل كيت وكيت فصدقتكم و أمرت بمنعه من الصلاة و الوعظ  ولم يكفكم ذلك حتى تخطيتموني و ارتقيتم مرتقا صعبا فكتبتم إلى الملك تعرضون  مزاعمكم عليه و قلتم في عريضتكم: إنكم تخافون أن تحدث فتنة في رمل  الإسكندرية تسفك فيها الدماء فلله دركم من حفظة ساهرين على الأمن فهل  المحافظة على الأمن من اختصاصكم و من وكل إليكم ذلك؟*

*  بعضكم إمام مسجد و بعضكم مأذون في المحكمة و بعضكم مدرس واعظ أو خطيب فكيف  ارتقيتم حتى صرتم تحافظون على الأمن العام و هذا شغلي أنا و شغل أعواني من  الشرط و الحرس أفأردتم أن تساعدوني, أنتم أصحاب الفتنة و دعاتها الموقدون  لنارها و لم يبق عندي شك في أنكم مفسدون قلتم: إن المصري وهابي فهل المغربي  أيضا و هابي؟*
* فقالوا: إي و الله يا سعادة المحافظ هذا وهابي (زيه تمام).*
*  فقال: اسمعوا ما أقوله لكم أنتم تستحقون العقاب و لكني أعفو عنكم في هذه  المرة. و كل فتنة تقع في المستقبل في الإسكندرية أو رملها من هذا القبيل  فأنتم المسئولون عنها, أغربوا عني لا نعم عوفكم و لا أمن خوفكم! فانطلقوا  يتعثرون في أذيال الخيبة و*{*أقبل بعضهم على بعض يتلاومون*}*[القلم:30]*{*و كفى الله المؤمنين القتال*}

*[الأحزاب:25],  و لما سمع بذلك الشيخ أبوا السمح سار يحضر صلاة الجمعة ويصلي معنا مأموما و  بعد انقضاء شهرين على هذه الحادثة أمن أبوا السمح و تجرأ فصلى بنا الجمعة  إماما فاستأذنته أنا في إتمام السياحة في البلاد المصرية و رجعت إلى  القاهرة.*
*المصدر: كتابه الدعوة إلي الله في أقطار مختلفة.*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

_حِيل الشيطان

 قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله:

الشيطانُ قد يأتي الإنسانَ، فيُوسوسُ له، فيصغرُّ المعصيةَ في عينه، ثم  إنْ كانت كبيرةً لم يتمكن مِن تصغيرها، مَنَّاهُ أن يَتوبَ منها، فيسهل  عليه الإقدام، ولذلك احذر عدوك أن يَغرَّك.
⭕ تفسير القرآن ج3/ص_

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

* وبه قال* *أبو نعيم*  *، حدثنا*  *أحمد بن جعفر*  *، حدثنا* *عبد الله بن أحمد*  *، حدثني* *أبو معمر*  *، عن* *ابن عيينة*  *قال : قال* *عمر بن عبد العزيز*   *لطاوس*  * :* *ارفع حاجتك إلى أمير المؤمنين -يعني* *سليمان بن عبد الملك  *  * -* *قال : مالي إليه حاجة ، فكأن* *عمر*  *عجب من ذلك .* *قال* *سفيان*  * :* *وحلف لنا* *إبراهيم بن ميسرة*  *وهو مستقبل الكعبة : ورب هذه البنية ما رأيت أحدا ، الشريف والوضيع عنده بمنزلة ، إلا  *  *طاوسا*  * .* 

* وبه حدثنا*  *أحمد بن جعفر*  *، حدثنا* *عبد الله بن أحمد*  *، حدثني أبي ، حدثنا* *عبد الرزاق*  *، أخبرنا* *معمر*  *، عن* *ابن طاوس*  *قال : كنت لا أزال أقول لأبي : إنه ينبغي أن يخرج على هذا السلطان ، وأن يفعل به ، قال : فخرجنا حجاجا ، فنز**لنا في بعض القرى ، وفيها عامل -يعني لأمير  * *اليمن*  * -* *يقال له :* *ابن نجيح*  *، وكان من أخبث عمالهم ، فشهدنا صلاة الصبح في المسجد ، فجاء  * *ابن نجيح*  *، فقعد بين يدي* *طاوس*  *، فسلم عليه ، فلم يجبه ، ثم كلمه فأعرض عنه ، ثم عدل إلى الشق الآخر ، فأعرض عنه ، فلما رأيت ما به** قمت إليه ، فمددت بيده وجعلت أسائله ، وقلت له : إن  * *أبا عبد الرحمن*  *لم يعرفك ، فقال العامل : بلى معرفته بي فعلت ما رأيت قال : فمضى وهو ساكت لا يقول لي شيئا ، فلما دخلت الم**نزل قال : أي لكع ، بينما أنت زعمت تريد أن تخرج عليهم بسيفك ، لم تستطع أن تحبس عنه لسانك .  *  [ ص: 42 ]

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

أبوخزيمة 


ظهرت  في الآونة الأخيرة ظاهرة قبيحة  وهي التهوين من أمر المعاصي إلى جوار  البدع  وهذا ضلال  إن البدعة وإن كانت أشد من المعصية . فلا يجوز أن نهون  من المعاصي .
 إذا ما الذي استحق عليه ابليس اللعنة والطرد من رحمة الله أكانت البدعة أم المعصية ؟
 ما الذي أخرج أبانا من الجنة ؟ أكانت البدعة أم المعصية ؟
 ما الذي استوجب العذاب الأليم  لقاتل أخيه من ابني آدم البدعة أم المعصية؟
 ما سبب لفظ الأرض لصحابي والقي في الشعاب  لما قتل من قال الكلمة  أكانت البدعة أم المعصية ؟
 لقد سمعت مخذولا يقول  أتابع أفلام جنس ولا أتابع محمد حسان أهذا كلام  يقال  وإن كان  حسان ضالا لا تقلها  . إن المعاصي لتتكالب على القلب حتى  يصير أسودا  فلا يستضيء بنور الله  ولا تؤثر فيه موعظة 
 (كلا بل ران على قلوبهم ما كانوا يكسبون ) 
  فنرجو من اخواننا ترك هذه اللغة  وهذه  العلكة التي يتداولونها حتى صار  أحدهم يقع في المعاصي ويحمد الله أنه لم يقع في بدعة  فهانت المعاصي وهان  على النفوس الاجتراء  على حدود الله 
  وليعلم - بضم اللام - أن الشهوات  تهلك كالبدع  وإن كانت البدع أشد  إلا أن الشهوات  تهلك  وما الزنى  والمخدرات عنا ببعيد ( وما -إذا خلوا بمحارم الله انتهكوها عنا ببعيد )
 فليق الله كل في نفسه ولنسأل الله أن يجنبنا الشبهات والشوات  فكلها هلاك وضلال 
 وترك الصلوات  من الشهوات . والتارك لها متبع لشهوة الراحة وترك التكلف 
 (فخلف من بعدهم خلف أضاعوا الصلاة واتبعوا الشهوات فسوف يلقون غيا ) وترك  الصلاة شهوة وليس ببدعة (على قول من قال بأن تركها كسلا لايكفر
 والله الموفق لكل خير

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*سالم الطويل
البدعة أشد وأغلظ من الكبائر*  1429/12/24 
2008/12/22

 الحمد لله وحده والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده، أما بعد:
  فإن من المقرر عند علماء أهل السنة أن معصية الله تعالى ورسوله تتفاوت  تفاوتًا كبيرًا فأشدها وأغلظها الشرك الأكبر ثم الشرك الأصغر ثم البدعة ثم  الكبيرة ثم الصغيرة أو الخطيئة، وهذه الدرجات دلت عليها أدلة من الكتاب  والسنة واستقر عليها اعتقاد أهل السنة والجماعة، إلا أن ثمَّ حيثيات ومسائل  قد تغيب أو تشكل على بعض طلبة العلم أحببت أن أتطرق لها في مقالي هذا لعل  الله تعالى أن ينفع بها.
  أن البدعة أحب إلى إبليس من المعصية، قال شيخ الإسلام - رحمه الله  تعالى: قال أئمة المسلمين كسفيان الثوري: (إن البدعة أحب إلى إبليس من  المعصية، لأن البدعة لا يُتاب منها، والمعصية يُتاب منها) أ. هـ [من كتاب  التحفة العراقية في الأعمال القلبية، صفحة (12)]، وهذا هو الأصل، وأنت  تلاحظ أخي القارئ أن شيخ الإسلام نسب هذا إلى أئمة المسلمين.

أن البدعة قرينة الشرك فهي تنافي شهادة أن محمدًا رسول الله كما أن الشرك ينافي شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله.

أن كثيرًا من المشركين يشرك بالله تعالى بعبادة الأولياء والصالحين  ظانًا أن في ذلك تعظيمًا لله فيدعو الأولياء ليقربوه إلى الله زلفى ويتخذهم  وسائط فيصرف لهم أنواعًا من العبادة زاعمًا أنها تشفع له عند الله تعالى  مع اعتقاده أن هذا مما يحبه الله، وكذلك المبتدع يظن أن الإحداث في الدين  هو زيادة قربى يتقرب بها إلى الله تعالى. وفي الحقيقة أن الشرك والبدع لا  تزيد أصحابها من الله تعالى إلا بُعدًا.

أن من البدع ما هي شرك وكفر ومنها ما هي كبيرة ومنها ما هي معصية،  فهي ليست على دركة واحدة فمنها بدع في الاعتقاد، ومنها بدع في الأقوال  والأعمال، وهذه أيضا تتفاوت فمنها ما هي شرك ومنها دون ذلك كبدع الوضوء  والصلاة والحج ونحوها. قال الشيخ صالح الفوزان - حفظه الله - في كتابه  [الإرشاد إلى صحيح الإعتقاد والرد على أهل الشرك والإلحاد، صفحة (323)]:

(ومعنى ذلك أن البدع في العبادات والاعتقادات محرمة، ولكن التحريم يتفاوت بحسب نوعية البدعة.
  فمنها ما هو: كفر صراح كالطواف بالقبور تقربًا إلى أصحابها وتقديم  الذبائح والنذور لها ودعاء أصحابها والاستغاثة بهم وكمقالات غلاة الجهمية  والمعتزلة.
  ومنها ما هو: فسق اعتقادي كبدعة الخوارج والقدرية والمرجئة في أقوالهم واعتقاداتهم المخالفة للأدلة الشرعية.
  ومنها ما هو: معصية كبدعة التبتل والصيام قائمًا في الشمس والخصاء بقصد قطع شهوة الجماع). انتهىوقال شيخنا محمد بن صالح العثيمين – رحمه الله – في كتابه [القول المفيد  على كتاب التوحيد - باب ما جاء في التغليظ فيمن عبد الله عند قبر رجل  صالح، فكيف إذا عبده؟!]:
(... ولا شك أن البدع دركات بعضها أسفل من بعض  فعلى المرء الحذر من البدع، وأن يكون متبعًا لمنهج السلف الصالح في هذا  الباب وفي غيره). ( 1 /416 ).البدع شر من الكبائر من وجه والكبائر شر من البدع من وجه آخر، قال شيخ الإسلام في كتابه [الاستقامة (1/454)]:
(وجنس البدع وإن كان شرًا لكن الفجور شر من وجه  آخر، وذلك أن الفاجر المؤمن لا يجعل الفجور شرًا من الوجه الآخر الذي هو  حرام محض لكن مقرونًا باعتقاده لتحريمه وتلك حسنة في أصل الاعتقاد، وأما  المبتدع فلابد أن تشتمل بدعته على حق وباطل لكن يعتقد أن باطلها حق أيضًا  ففيه من الحسن ما ليس من الفجور ومن السيئ ما ليس في الفجور، وكذلك بالعكس)  أ.هـالبدع وإن كانت أشد وأغلظ من الكبائر لكن ليست بالضرورة أن تكون كل  بدعة أشد وأغلظ من كل كبيرة، وسئل شيخنا محمد بن صالح العثيمين - رحمه الله  تعالى - أيهما أشد المعصية أم البدعة؟ فأجاب:
(البدعة معصية وزيادة، وهي من حيث أثرها وكونها  تقدمًا بين يدي الله ورسوله أشد، حتى إن بعض أهل العلم قال: إنه لا توبة  لمبتدع؛ لأن البدعة تنتشر وردها صعب بعد انتشارها، لا سيما وأن البدعة  غالبًا تغلف بأمر عاطفي، وأنتم تعرفون أن عاطفة المسلمين بالنسبة لله  ورسوله شديدة جدًا، فقد تكون البدعة أكبر وقد تكون المعصية أكبر حسب الحال،  لكن لو تساوتا من حيث الوزن، فآثار البدعة أشد وأضر على المسلمين). انتهى  كلامه. (سلسلة لقاء الباب المفتوح - شريط رقم 131 - الوجه الثاني - في  الدقيقة  21:41 من موقع الشيخ رحمه الله تعالى www.binothaimeen.com/sound/snd/a0016/A0016-131B.rm)وقال الشيخ صالح بن عبد العزيز آل شيخ - حفظه الله - في شرحه لكتاب فضل الإسـلام للإمام محمد بن عبد الوهاب [الشريط 5 - الدقيقة 22]:
(فجنس البدعة أشنع وأغلظ من الكبائر - من جنس الكبائر -؛ لا يعني أن كل بدعة أعظم من كل كبيرة، لا، ولكن جنس البدع لأنها:
  • معارضة للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم.
  • واستدراك عليه.
  • وشرع دين لم يأذن به.
  • وتعبد بأشياء لم تكن عليها سنته من جهة الاعتقاد والشبهة.
  وهذه أعظم من حيث الجنس من ذنوب الشهوات المختلفة). انتهىوقال الشيخ العلامة المحدث ربيع بن هادي المدخلي - حفظه الله تعالى:
(الكذب أخبث من البدع يا إخوان، الكذاب أخبث  عند أهل السنة من المبتدع، المبتدع يُروى عنه، رووا عن القدرية، رووا عن  المرجئة ورووا عن غيرهم من أصناف أهل البدع ما لم تكن بدعة كفرية، ما لم  يكن كذابًا، لو كان ينتمي إلى أهل السنة كذاب فهو عندهم أحط من أهل البدع،  ومن هنا عقد ابن عدي - رحمه الله - في كتابه (الكامل) حوالي 29 بابًا  للكذابين وبابًا واحدًا لأهل البدع وقَبِل أهل السنة رواية أهل البدع  الصادقين غير الدعاة) أ. هـ [من إجابة عن سؤال وجه لفضيلته في المحاضرة  التي افتتح بها دورة الإمام عبد العزيز بن باز رحمه الله العلمية في الطائف  بمسجد الملك فهد رحمه الله في الطائف بتاريخ 1426/6/22 هـ].وقال الشيخ عبيد الجابري - حفظه الله - في كتابه [إتحاف العقول بشرح الثلاثة الأصول - الطبعه الأولى صفحة (38)]:
(البدع ثلاثة أصناف:
  أولاً: مكفره: كبدعة الرفض، والتجهم، والحلول ووحدة الوجود.

ثانياً: مفسقه: كبدعة الاعتزال والتمشعر.

ثالثاً: دون ذلك: كالذكر الجماعي.

   هذا هو فقه البدعه الذي بينه السلف). انتهى.وسئل الشيخ زيد بن هادي المدخلي - حفظه الله - هل يصح أن يقال: إن بعض  الكبائر أشد إثمًا من بعض البدع؟ فأجاب وفقه الله تعالى جوابًا طويلاً  مفصلاً نافعًا اكتفي هنا بنقل الشاهد منه حيث قال:
(نعم، فقتل النفس المؤمنة أشد إثمًا من الذكر  الجماعي المبتدع لقول الله عز وجل: (ومن يقتل مؤمنًا متعمدًا فجزاؤه جهنم  خالدًا فيها وغضب الله عليه ولعنه وأعد له عذابًا عظيمًا)، ولم يأت مثل هذا  الوعيد لأهل الذكر الجماعي المبتدع وإن كانوا لا يسلمون من الإثم  لإبتداعهم، وقد تكون البدعة أشد إثمًا من بعض الكبائر كبدعة الجهمية الذين  نفوا عن الله تبارك وتعالى أسماءه الحسنى وصفاته العلى ... الخ). انتهى  [المرجع: http://www.njza.net/web/fatwa.php?fatwa_id=5749]ﻻ يجوز التهوين من البدع مطلقًا مهما صغرت. فهي ﻻ تخرج عن كونها شر  الأمور وكونها ضلالة وكل ضلالة في النار. بل اﻻصرار على الصغيرة يصيرها  كبيرة.

قد يختلف العلماء في بدعية أمر ما فيرى بعضهم أن كذا وكذا بدعة ويرى  آخرون أنه ليس ببدعة، ولهذا أسباب كثيرة منها ظهور الدليل عند قوم دون  آخرين، ومنها ثبوت الدليل عند قوم دون آخرين، ومنها تفاوتهم في فهم النص  ودلالته وغير ذلك من الأسباب المذكورة في مظانها من كتب أهل العلم.

وعليه: فلا يلزم إذا قال أحد ببدعية أمر ما كصلاة التسابيح مثلاً  لأن الدليل عنده لا يصح أن يوافقه من قال بسنيتها لثبوت حديثها عنده.

ولا يتناول هذا البدع الكبيرة والشركية التي لا وجه لها من الوجوه كبدعة التجهم والاعتزال والخروج والإرجاء والرفض.

الواجب التريث وعدم الاستعجال في التكفير والتبديع والتفسيق فهذا  باب خطير جدًا لذا يُترك للعلماء والقضاة وولاة الأمر ولا يجوز أن يتجرأ  عليه كل من هبَّ ودبَّ.

*خاتمة*  نقل عني بعض الناس أنني أقول الكبائر أشد من البدع وهذا والذي نفسي بيده  إما كذب وافتراء وإما سوء فهم وأحلاهما مرٌ!! وهذا الأمر الذي دفعني إلى  كتابة هذا المقال الذي أسأل الله أن ينفع به عباده المؤمنين فإن أصبت فمن  الله تعالى وحده وإن أخطأت فمني ومن الشيطان، وأنا راجع عن الخطأ في حياتي  وبعد مماتي ولي حق على كل مسلم أن ينبهني على الخطأ إن وجده وله عليَّ أن  أدعو له دعوة صالحة. والحمد لله أولاً وآخرًا وظاهرًا وباطنًا وصلى الله  وسلم وبارك على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال عبد الله بن أحمد في  السنة 291 - حدثني محمد بن أبي عتاب الأعين ، ثنا  منصور بن سلمة الخزاعي ،  قال : سمعت حماد بن سلمة ، « يلعن أبا حنيفة » ،  قال أبو سلمة : وكان شعبة  « يلعن أبا حنيفة))..................  ....... 

..........................قا  ل عبد الله بن أحمد في  السنة 348 - حدثت عن يزيد بن عبد ربه ، قال :  سمعت وكيع بن الجراح ، حين  قدم علينا حمص سنة ثلاث وتسعين يقول : « إياكم  ورأي أبي حنيفة فإني سمعته  يقول : قبل أن نأخذ في القياس ، البول في  المسجد أحسن من بعض القياس » 

وهذا إسناد صحيح فشيوخ عبد الله كلهم ثقات  

بل قال ابن عبد البر  نفسه في كتاب الانتقاء ص151 :" وَذَكَرَ السَّاجِيُّ  قَالَ نَا أَبُو  السَّائِبِ قَالَ سَمِعْتُ وَكِيعَ بْنَ الْجَرَّاحِ  يَقُولُ وَجَدْتُ  أَبَا حَنِيفَةَ خَالَفَ مِائَتَيْ حَدِيثٍ عَنْ رَسُولِ  اللَّهِ صلى الله  عَلَيْهِ وَسلم" 

وعمرو بن عبد المنعم وقف على هذا ، فقد نقل عن نفس هذه الصفحة نقلاً آخر  

وقال عمرو بن عبد المنعم في ص16 :" لا يثبت في نقل صحيح أنه كان يقول بهذا القول _ يعني القول بخلق القرآن _ " 

وهذه مجازفة لا تصدر إلا من رجل قليل العلم أو قليل الحياء  

قال عبد الله بن أحمد في  السنة 215 - حدثني أبي ، ثنا شعيب بن حرب ، قال :  سمعت سفيان الثوري ،  يقول : « ما أحب أن أوافقهم على الحق » قلت لأبي  رحمه الله يعني أبا حنيفة ؟  قال : « نعم ، رجل استتيب في الإسلام مرتين »  يعني أبا حنيفة ، قلت لأبي  رحمه الله : كأن أبا حنيفة المستتيب ؟ قال : «  نعم » سمعت أبي رحمه الله ،  يقول : « أظن أنه استتيب في هذه الآية ( سبحان  ربك رب العزة عما يصفون  )  قال أبو حنيفة : هذا مخلوق ، فقالوا له : هذا  كفر فاستتابوه 

وهذا إسناد صحيح ،  واستتابة أبي حنيفة من الكفر متواترة ، وقد تأول عمرو  بن عبد المنعم هذه  الاستتابة على استتابته من الإرجاء ، وهذا تأويل فاسد  إذ أن الإرجاء ليس  كفراً ، ولم يرد عن أحد من السلف أنه عرض شخصاً على  السيف من أجل الإرجاء ،  ولما هو بالذات من دون بقية المرجئة يستتاب ؟! 

وقال عبد الله بن أحمد  في السنة 218 - حدثني عبيد الله بن معاذ العنبري ،  قال : سمعت أبي يقول :  سمعت سفيان الثوري ، يقول : « استتيب  أبو حنيفة من  الكفر مرتين » 

وقال عبد الله بن أحمد  في السنة 255 - حدثني أحمد بن إبراهيم الدورقي ،  ثنا هيثم بن جميل ، قال :  قلت لشريك بن عبد الله استتيب  أبو حنيفة ؟ قال :  « علم ذلك العواتق  في  خدورهن » 

وقال عبد الله بن أحمد  في السنة 257 - حدثني هارون بن سفيان ، حدثني  الوليد بن صالح ، قال : سمعت  شريكا ، يقول : « استتيب  أبو حنيفة من كفره  مرتين من كلام جهم ومن الإرجاء  » 

وهذه الرواية تبطل تأويل عمرو لذا أعلها بجهالة هارون بن سفيان  

والجواب : شيوخ عبد الله بن أحمد ثقات إذ أنه لم يكن يكتب إلا عمن أذن له فيه أبوه  

قال الحافظ في تعجيل  المنفعة (1/15) : " كان عبدالله ابن احمد لا يكتب الا  عن من اذن له ابوه في  الكتابة عنه وكان لا ياذن له ان يكتب الا عن اهل  السنة حتى كان يمنعه ان  يكتب عن من اجاب في المحنة" 

وقال الخلال في السنة  810 - وَأَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ  بْنِ حَنْبَلٍ، قَالَ:  سَمِعْتُ هَارُونَ بْنَ سُفْيَانَ، قَالَ: سَمِعْتُ  أَبَا عَبْدِ اللَّهِ،  يَقُولُ: وَذَكَرَ هَذِهِ الْأَحَادِيثَ الَّتِي  فِيهَا ذِكْرُ أَصْحَابِ  رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ، فَقَالَ: «هَذِهِ  أَحَادِيثُ الْمَوْتَى» 

فعبد الله يروي عن أبيه بواسطته ولا يرضى عبد الله أن يجعل بينه وبين أبيه إلا الثقات  

وقال عبد الله بن أحمد  في السنة 284 - حدثني أحمد بن محمد بن يحيى بن سعيد  القطان ، حدثنا يحيى بن  آدم ، حدثنا شريك ، وحسن بن صالح ، أنهما شهدا  أبا حنيفة وقد استتيب من  الزندقة مرتين 

وقال عبد الله بن أحمد في السنة 301 - حدثني أبي رحمه الله ، قال : سمعت ابن عيينة ، يقول : « استتيب  أبو حنيفة مرتين » 

وقال عبد الله بن أحمد  في السنة 319 - حدثنا موسى الأنصاري ، قال : سمعت  أبا خالد الأحمر ، يقول :  « استتيب أبو حنيفة من الأمر العظيم مرتين » 

وهذه كلها أسانيد صحاح  

وقال عمرو بن عبد المنعم  في ص18 :" وذكر الساجي : قال : حدثنا أبو حاتم  الرازي : حدثنا عباس بن عبد  العظيم عن محمد بن يونس : إِنَّمَا اسْتُتِيبَ  أَبُو حَنِيفَةَ لأَنَّهُ  قَالَ الْقُرْآنُ مَخْلُوقٌ وَاسْتَتَابَهُ  عِيسَى بْنُ مُوسَى 
قلت : محمد بن يونس لم أجد من ترجمه . 

أقول : عافاك الله من  بلية العجلة ، محمد ابن يونس هو محمد بن حاتم بن  يونس المصيصي منسوب إلى  جده ثقة عابد وهو من شيوخ عباس بن عبد العظيم  فالسند صحيح  

ثم أورد ما روى أبو زرعة  الدمشقي في تاريخه (1/65) :فأخبرني محمد بن  الوليد قال: سمعت أبا مسهر  يقول: قال سلمة بن عمرو القاضي على المنبر: لا  رحم الله أبا حنيفة، فإنه  أول من زعم أن القرآن مخلوق. 

وأعقبه بالطعن في سلمة بن عمرو بالجهالة ! وأن التوثيق الوارد في حقه في تاريخ دمشق لا يعتمد  

وهذا تناكد فالرجل يروي  عنه أبو مسهر إمام أهل الشام وكان قاضياً والأصل  فيمن يتولى مثل هذا المنصب  العدالة في تلك الأزمان ، ولم يعقبوا على خبره  بنقد، وقد اعتضد خبره  بأخبار كثيرة ثابتة 


وقال الخطيب في تاريخه  36- أخبرنا العتيقي، أَخْبَرَنَا جعفر بن مُحَمَّد  بن علي الطاهري، حدّثنا  أبو القاسم البغوي  ، حدّثنا زياد بن أيّوب،  حَدَّثَنِي حسن بن أبي مالك-  وكان من خيار عباد الله- قال: قلت لأبي يوسف  الْقَاضِي: ما كان أَبُو حنيفة  يقول في القرآن؟ قال: فقال: كان يقول  القرآن مخلوق. قال: قلت. فأنت يا أبا  يوسف؟ فقال لا. قال أَبُو القاسم:  فحدثت بهذا الحديث الْقَاضِي البرتي  فقال لي: وأي حسن كان وأي حسن كان؟!  يعني الحسن بن أبي مالك. قال أَبُو  القاسم: فقلت للبرتي هذا قول أبي  حنيفة؟ قال: نعم المشئوم. قال: جعل يقول  أحدث بخلقي. 

وطعن عمرو بن عبد المنعم بهذا الخبر بجهالة حسن بن أبي مالك  

وفاته أمران  

الأول : أن حسن بن أبي مالك وصف في السند بأنه من خيار عباد الله ، ومثل هذا يقبل في خبر مقطوع  

الثاني : أن البغوي نقل عن البرتي وهو فقيه حنفي تصديقه للخبر في مذهب أبي حنيفة  

وعمرو بن عبد المنعم لما أراد تمشية رواية بشر بن الوليد الذي ضعفه جمع من الأئمة احتج بأنه إنما يروي خبراً مقطوعاً !  

وعلق عمرو بن عبد المنعم  على قصة استتابة ابن أبي ليلى لأبي حنيفة بقوله (  فإن المستقر عند هؤلاء  الأئمة أمثال ابن أبي ليلى وغيره حرمة الامتحان  كما أجاب به البخاري من  سأله عن اللفظ ) 

أقول : هذه مصيبة الجهلة إذا تصدروا واستفهموا أنفسهم ، فالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سأل الجارية ( أين الله ) وهذا امتحان  

قال الفريابي في القدر  332 حَدَّثَنَا الْفَضْلُ بْنُ مُقَاتِلٍ, قَالَ:  سَمِعْتُ النَّضْرَ بْنَ  شُمَيْلٍ يَقُولُ: كَانَ سُلَيْمَانُ  التَّيْمِيُّ إِذَا جَاءَهُ مَنْ لَا  يَعْرِفُهُ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْبَصْرَةِ,  قَالَ: أَشْهَدُ أَنَّ الشَّقِيَّ  مَنْ شَقِيَ فِي بَطْنِ أُمِّهِ,  وَالسَّعِيدُ مَنْ وُعِظَ بِغَيْرِهِ،  فَإِنْ أَقَرَّ، وَإِلَّا لَمْ  يُحَدِّثْهُ, قَالَ: فَبَلَغَ ذَلِكَ ابْنَ  عَوْنٍ, فَقَالَ: مَا هَذَا  الْمُمْتَحِنُ النَّاسَ. 

فهذا يمتحن الناس ! ،  وجواب البخاري يخرج على أنه كره الامتحان بمسألة  محدثة مجملة ، ومن أين  لهذا الكاتب أن مذهب ابن أبي ليلى كمذهب البخاري _  على فهمه _ لا مذهب  

وقال عبد الله بن أحمد  في السنة 164 - حدثني محمد بن محمد بن عمر بن الحكم  أبو الحسن بن العطار ،  حدثنا إبراهيم بن زياد سبلان ، قال : سألت عبد  الرحمن بن مهدي فقلت : ما  تقول فيمن يقول : القرآن مخلوق فقال : « لو كان  لي عليه سلطان لقمت على  الجسر فكان لا يمر بي رجل إلا سألته فإذا قال :  القرآن مخلوق ضربت عنقه  وألقيت رأسه في الماء » 

فهذا ابن مهدي يريد امتحان الناس بهذه المسألة  

وقد اعتمد عمرو بن عبد  المنعم ما أخرج الخطيب في تاريخه (13/274) : 32-  وَقَالَ النخعي:  حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو بَكْر المروذي قَالَ: سَمِعْتُ أَبَا  عَبْد اللَّه  أَحْمَد بْن حنبل يَقُولُ: لم يصح عندنا أَنَّ أَبَا حنيفة  كَانَ يَقُولُ  القُرْآن مخلوق. 

النخعي هو علي بن محمد  النخعي حنفي من أهل الرأي وثقه الخطيب وانفرد بعدة  أخبار في مناقب أبي  حنيفة لا يرويها إلا هو ، ومنها هذا الخبر إذ لا يوجد  في شيء من الكتب هذه  الرواية عن أحمد إلا من طريق هذا الرجل فهذا محل ريبة   

وإذا خالفت روايته رواية  عبد الله ابن الإمام أحمد رجحت رواية عبد الله ،  أو تحمل روايته على أنه  لم يصح أن الإمام أبا حنيفة مات وهو يقول بهذا  القول  

قال عبد الله بن أحمد في  السنة 215 - حدثني أبي ، ثنا شعيب بن حرب ، قال :  سمعت سفيان الثوري ،  يقول : « ما أحب أن أوافقهم على الحق » قلت لأبي  رحمه الله يعني أبا حنيفة ؟  قال : « نعم ، رجل استتيب في الإسلام مرتين »  يعني أبا حنيفة ، قلت لأبي  رحمه الله : كأن أبا حنيفة المستتيب ؟ قال : «  نعم » سمعت أبي رحمه الله ،  يقول : « أظن أنه استتيب في هذه الآية ( سبحان  ربك رب العزة عما يصفون  )  قال أبو حنيفة : هذا مخلوق ، فقالوا له : هذا  كفر فاستتابوه 

وقد قال الجاهل عمرو (  هذا الحكم ظني فلا يعتمد ) والإمام أحمد إنما شك في  الآية التي من أجلها  استتيب لا أصل الاستتابة  وظن إمام حافظ كالإمام  أحمد يساوي يقين غيره ،  وقد تقدم معنا ما تواتر من أن الرجل استتيب من  الكفر مرتين ، وقد قال أبو  زرعة كما في سؤالات البرذعي عن أبي حنيفة (  ويقول القرآن مخلوق  ويرد على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ويستهزىء بالآثار)

وأبو زرعة إمام في الحديث لا يثبت القول عن أحد إلا بدليل ، وقد تبين لك مستنده القوي مما تقدم 

ثم عرض لقول أبي زرعة ( كان أبو حنيفة جهمياً ) ، وحاول قياسه على كلام أبي زرعة في البخاري وشتان بين الأمرين   

فالبخاري له كتاب ثابت  اسمه ( خلق أفعال العباد ) دفع فيه عن نفسه تهمة  اللفظية ، ومسألة اللفظ  مسألة فيها غموض وربما نسب للرجل فيها غير ما يقول  ، بخلاف التجهم البين  الواضح ، فكان يكفي عمرو بن عبد المنعم أن يقول (  ثبت عنه هذا القول ولكنه  رجع عنه ) فقط ويريح نفسه من هذا التكلف  

ثم حاول عمرو بن عبد المنعم أن ينفي نسبة كتاب الحيل الذي أثبته ابن المبارك لأبي حنيفة بشطط من القول ، وتكلف بارد لا يساوي حكايته  

وقد علم القاصي والداني أن الحيل موجودة في مذهب أبي حنيفة  

قال أبو داود في مسائله  لأحمد قلت لأحمد: الرجل يغزو بفرس وهجين؟ قال يسهم  للفرس وللهجين قال قلت:  فترى أن يحمل راكباً معه على بغل على الهجين  فيعترض عليه فيكتب له الهجين؟  قال لا يعجبني أن يحتال كما يحتال أصحاب أبي  حنيفة. 

وقد أفرد محمد بن الحسن  الشيباني كتاباً في الحيل في كتابه الأصل وهي من  كتب الرواية عند الحنفية ،  ونقل فيها حيلاً كثيرة عن أبي حنيفة وقد رأيت  مخطوطته وقرأت كتاب الحيل  كاملاً ودرسته فلا مجال لإنكار دخولهم في هذا  الأمر  

وختم عمرو بن عبد المنعم  كتابه بالحث على التفقه إشادةً منه بفقه أهل  الرأي ، وهذا من جهله فالفقه  فقه أهل الحديث وذم أهل الحديث لأهل الرأي  كثيرٌ جداً  

قال ابن أبي حاتم رحمه الله في «آداب الشافعي ومناقبه» (ص431):
ثنا الربيع بن سليمان المرادي قال سمعت الشافعي يقول: أبو حنيفة يضع أول المسألة خطأ ثم يقيس الكتاب كله.
ثنا محمد بن عبد الله بن عبد الحكم قال: قال لي محمد بن إدريس الشافعي:   نظرت في كتب لأصحاب أبي حنيفة فإذا فيها مائة وثلاثون ورقة فعددت منها   ثمانين ورقة خلاف السنة.
قال أبو محمد (ابن أبي حاتم) لأن الأصل كان خطأ فصارت الفروع ماضية على الأصل. 

وقد نص حرب الكرماني تبديع أهل الرأي  

حيث قال في عقيدته المطبوعة في آخر مسائله (3/ 977) والتي قال في أولها :"   هذا مذهب أئمة العلم وأصحاب الأثر وأهل السنة المعروفين بها المقتدى بهم   فيها، وأدركت من أدركت من علماء أهل العراق والحجاز والشام وغيرهم عليها   فمن خالف شيئًا من هذه المذاهب، أو طعن فيها، أوعاب قائلها فهو مبتدع خارج   من الجماعة زائل عن منهج السنة وسبيل الحق، وهو مذهب أحمد وإسحاق بن   إبراهيم بن مخلد، وعبد الله بن الزبير الحميدي وسعيد بن منصور، وغيرهم ممن   جالسنا وأخذنا عنهم العلم"

ومما جاء فيها :" وأصحاب الرأي والقياس في الدين مبتدعة جهلة ضُّلّال، إلا   أن يكون في ذلك أثر عمن سلف من الأئمة الثقات، فالأخذ بالأثر أولى"

وقال أيضاً :" وأصحاب الرأي: وهم مبتدعة ضُّلّال أعداء السّنة والأثر يرون   الدين رأيًا وقياسًا واستحسانًا، وهم يخالفون الآثار، ويبطلون الحديث،   ويردون على الرسول، ويتخذون أبا حنيفة ومن قال بقوله إمامًا يدينون بدينهم،   ويقولون بقولهم فأي ضلالة بأبين ممن قال بهذا أوكان على مثل هذا، يترك  قول  الرسول وأصحابه ويتبع رأي أبي حنيفة وأصحابه، فكفى بهذا غيًا وطغيانًا   وردًا"

وقال أيضاً :" وأما أصحاب الرأي والقياس فأنهم يسمون أصحاب السنة نابتة   وكذب أصحاب الرأي أعداء الله، بل هم النابتة تركوا أثر الرسول وحديثه   وقالوا بالرأي، وقاسوا الدين بالاستحسان، وحكموا بخلاف الكتاب والسنة، وهم   أصحاب بدعة جهلة ضلال طلاب دنيا بالكذب والبهتان. فرحم الله عبد اقال   بالحق، واتبع الأثر، وتمسك بالسنة، واقتدى بالصالحين، وجانب أهل البدع وترك   مجالستهم ومحادثتهم احتسابًا وطلبًا للقربة من الله وإعزاز دينه، وما   توفيقنا إلا بالله"

وقال الخطيب في تاريخ بغداد (15/ 558) : أَخْبَرَنَا الْبَرْقَانِيّ،   قَالَ: حَدَّثَنِي مُحَمَّد بن العباس أَبُو عمر الخزاز، قَالَ: حَدَّثَنَا   أَبُو الفضل جعفر بن مُحَمَّد الصندلي، وأثنى عليه أَبُو عمر جدا، قَالَ:   حَدَّثَنِي المروذي أَبُو بكر أَحْمَد بن الحجاج، قَالَ: سألت أبا عبد   الله، وهو أَحْمَد بن حنبل، عن أبي حنيفة وعمرو بن عبيد، فقال: أبو حنيفة   أشد على المسلمين من عمرو بن عبيد، لأن له أصحابا.

وهذا إسنادٌ صحيح إلى أحمد كله أئمة ، وهناك نصوص كثيرة في الباب بسطتها في مقالات أخرى  

هذا وصل اللهم على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم  

  *    					 						كتبه
 عبد الله الخليفي
*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*هكذا كانت وفاة الشيخ مقبل رحمه الله رواية أخونا الفاضل أبو زياد خالد باقيس*  
*
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

فهذه مشاركة من أخينا الفاضل أبو زياد خالد باقيس وفقه الله في إحدى   المجموعات عبر برنامج الواتس آب يروي فيها بعض من معاناة الشيخ مقبل بن   هادي الوادعي مع المرض

و وفاته رحمه الله ارتأيت نقلها هنا لما لها من أهمية



هذه مشاركة كتبتها في احدى مجموعات الواتس اب بإسم فتاوى العلامة مقبل   الوادعي بعد ان ذكروا بعض الاخوة اشياء عن وفاة الشيخ رحمه الله فأحببت ان   اكتب مارأيت وشهدت أسأل الله أن ينفع بها :

 أذكر ليلة سفر الشيخ إلى ألمانيا كنت معه في صالة كبار الشخصيات بمطار جدة   ... وجلسنا دقائق ثم قال لي الشيخ رحمه الله : أين سيارتك؟  قلت له قريبة   من بوابة الصالة ياشيخ . قال: دعنا نستريح فيها  . وامسكت بيد الشيخ الى   سيارتي وجلس متمددا في المقعد الخلفي ، وأخذ رحمه الله يذكر بعض الأبيات   والقصائد اللطيفة وهو منشرح جدا ، إلى ان أتى موظف التشريفات يخبرنا بوقت   اقلاع الرحلة.
 وخرج الشيخ من السيارة وهو يردد بعض الابيات الشعرية ، وودعته رحمه الله   عند مخرج الصالة ، وطبعا كما تعلمون إخوتي أن الشيخ ذهب أولا إلى أمريكا   للعلاج ثم عاد إلى السعودية واليمن  على أن يعود مرة أخرى الى امريكا   لاكمال العلاج ، لكنهم رفضوا ان يعطوه تأشيرة للعودة  ! فكان الخيار الثاني   إلى المانيا .

وهنا طرفة سمعتها من الشيخ رحمه يقول : ( أتت باربارا سفيرة امريكا في   اليمن تريد زيارة دماج ، وعندما وصلوا قلت : قولوا لها تذهب الى قسم   النساء، والرجال يأتوا قسم الرجال ، فلم ترض وغضبت وحلفت أن لا يدخل سلفي   أمريكا ، ثم ذهبت أنا إلى أمريكا،  وقال رحمه الله -ضاحكا-:" فعليها أن   تكفر عن قسمها"..

 عند وصول الشيخ رحمه الله إلى المانيا وجدوا أن الشيخ في حالة لايستطيعون   عمل أي شئ له ، لذلك أوصوا الشيخ بالعودة إلى بلده ، وشعر الشبخ رحمه الله   بهذا الشيء وكتب وصيته بالمستشفى في المانيا .

 وبعد عدة ايام اتصل بي صالح بن قايد يخبرني بوصول رحلة الشيخ فذهبت إلى   المطار واستقبلتهم ولكن أخبروني ان الشيخ متعب جدا وذهب بسيارة إسعاف إلى   المستشفى   ...

وصلت إلى المستشفى ومعي أحد الإخوة وسألت عن الشيخ فأخبرت أنه بقسم الطوارئ   ، و عندما دخلت عليه وجدته وحيداً في الغرفة  فلما رآني وصاحبي أخذ يقول   بصوت عالي ويؤشر بيده علينا : حي الله هذه الوجوه .. حي الله هذه الوجوه   يكررها عدة مرات ويبكي ، فكأني شعرت أن الشيخ أدرك عندما رآنا انه قد وصل   للسعودية ، فاخذت بيده أقبلها وجبهته والشيخ مسرور بنا، ثم دخل عليه أحد   مرافقيه واخذ الشيخ يقول له اتعبتك في السفر وأبعدتك عن اهلك . ثم انصرف   الإخوة وجلست عنده رحمه الله وانا ممسك يده اتحدث معه وفجأة دخل في غيبوبته   .. وكنت آتيه رحمه الله وهو في غيبوبته يوميا  بالمستشفى ، وفي احدى   المرات كنت ممسكا بيده وأقرأ وإذا بشخص خلفي يسلم ، فنظرت فإذا به شبخنا   ربيع بن هادي الذي أخذ يبكي عند رؤية الشيخ وأبكى من في الغرفة ودعى له ثم   انصرف .

وفاة الشيخ رحمه الله ...
كنا مجموعة داخل الغرفة حول سرير الشيخ وهو في غيبوبته ... ثم فجأة شد   الشيخ على أسنانه بشدة ثم شخصت عيناه إلى اﻷعلى وفارق الحياة رحمه الله ..   وهنا انبه ان البعض اخذ ينشر أثناء دفن الشيخ ونحن بالمقبرة ان الشيخ رفع   السبابة وتشهد وتبسم ضاحكا !! وهذا كله غير صحيح ، والشيخ رحمه الله   لايحتاج الى هذه القصص وأعماله تشهد له بإذن الله بحسن الخاتمة ، وربما عد   البعض (جز) الشيخ على اسنانه من شدة النزع ابتسامة!! وهذا غير صحيح وقد  كنت  واقفاً امام الشيخ مباشرة واشهد بما رأيت رحمه الله رحمة واسعة

كتبه أخوكم
ابو زياد خالد باقيس
المشرف على موقع ميراث الأنبياء*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

لا يجوز مقاتلة الخوارج إلا بإذن ولى الأمر كما فعل الصحابة لما أمرهم  عثمان بعدم قتال الخوارج  فما قاتلوا التزاما لأمر أمير المؤمنين  سمعتها  لا أعلم الشيخ  وانه كان يشرح اصول الفرق على قناة التوحيد  والعقيدة   اذاعة الالوكة

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*اعتراض آخر على فتوى في موقع الإسلام سؤال وجواب : طلقها قبل أن تسقط جنينها بساعات فمتى تبدأ عدتها*    							181101
طلقها قبل أن تسقط جنينها بساعات فمتى تبدأ عدتها
ar
السؤال:
رجل عزم أن يطلق زوجته ، وأخذ أمتعته من البيت ، وتركه على أساس أن يطلقها، وكانت حاملا ، وكلما ذهب إلى المأذون ليطلق زوجته يؤخره لاستكمال الأوراق المطلوبة ، ثم طلقها وعلم أنها سقطت ، ثم تبين له بعد مدة أنها سقطت قبل الطلاق بساعات ، وبعد شهر ونصف من الطلاق تبين أن في بطنها بقايا السقط وقامت بعمل عملية كحت وتنظيف الرحم فكم تكون عدتها؟

الجواب :
الحمد لله
إذا كان الطلاق قد تم قبل إسقاط الجنين بساعات كما ذكرت ، فإن الحكم  فيه وفي العدة يتوقف على معرفة هل تُعد المرأة في هذه الحالة نفساء أم لا  تعد ؟ وذلك أن الطلاق في النفاس طلاق بدعي لا يقع ، على الراجح ، وينظر:  سؤال رقم (146967)
والمرأة إذا أسقطت جنينها : لا يعتبر الدم النازل منها دم نفاس إلا إذا  أسقطت ما تبين فيه خلق الإنسان ، والتخليق لا يبدأ في الحمل قبل ثمانين  يوماً ، لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إِنَّ أَحَدَكُمْ يُجْمَعُ  خَلْقُهُ فِي بَطْنِ أُمِّهِ أَرْبَعِينَ يَوْمًا ، ثُمَّ يَكُونُ عَلَقَةً  مِثْلَ ذَلِكَ ، ثُمَّ يَكُونُ مُضْغَةً مِثْلَ ذَلِكَ ، ثُمَّ يَبْعَثُ  اللَّهُ مَلَكًا فَيُؤْمَرُ بِأَرْبَعِ كَلِمَاتٍ وَيُقَالُ لَهُ اكْتُبْ  عَمَلَهُ وَرِزْقَهُ وَأَجَلَهُ وَشَقِيٌّ أَوْ سَعِيدٌ ثُمَّ يُنْفَخُ  فِيهِ الرُّوح ) رواه البخاري (3208)
قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله في رسالة "الدماء الطبيعية للنساء" ص 40 :
" ولا يثبت النفاس إلا إذا وضعت ما تبين فيه خلق إنسان ، فلو وضعت سقطاً  صغيراً لم يتبين فيه خلق إنسان فليس دمها دم نفاس ، بل هو دم عرق ، فيكون  حكمها حكم الاستحاضة ، وأقل مدة يتبين فيها خلق إنسان ثمانون يوماً من  ابتداء الحمل ، وغالبها تسعون يوماً " انتهى .
وينظر : سؤال رقم (37784) ورقم (81586)

وعليه فهذه المرأة التي حصل لها الإجهاض ، إن كان إجهاضها قبل ثمانين يوماً من الحمل فالدم النازل ليس بدم نفاس، بل هو دم استحاضة فلا يمنعها من الصلاة ، والطلاق يقع عليها ، وعدتها ثلاث حيض تبدأ بعد انقطاع دم الاستحاضة ومجيء الحيض . 
وإن كان إجهاضها بعد الثمانين وقد ظهر في الحمل آثار تخطيط الجسم كالرأس  والأطراف ونحو ذلك ، فالدم النازل عليها دم نفاس، والطلاق لا يقع عليها  لأنه حصل أثناء نفاسها .
وأما ما بقي في رحمها ككيس الجنين ونحوه ، فلا يترتب عليه شيء .
والله أعلم .
موقع الإسلام سؤال وجواب

الاعتراض من وجهين:

أولاً: 
السائل يقول: " ثم تبين له بعد مدة أنها سقطت قبل الطلاق بساعات.. " انتهى
أجاب المفتي : إذا كان الطلاق قد تم قبل إسقاط الجنين بساعات.." 
أقول : إذا كان الطلاق قد تم قبل الإسقاط فلا عدة عليها إن كان الحمل قد نفخ فيه الروح أو تخلق
وأما إن كان الطلاق بعد الإسقاط فعلى ما جاء في الفتوى من التفصيل..
 والاشتباه في مثل هذه الأحوال وارد .

ثانيا :
قوله  المفتي : " وعليه فهذه المرأة التي حصل لها الإجهاض ، إن كان إجهاضها  قبل ثمانين يوماً من الحمل فالدم النازل ليس بدم نفاس، بل هو دم استحاضة  فلا يمنعها من الصلاة ، والطلاق يقع عليها، وعدتها ثلاث حيض تبدأ بعد انقطاع دم الاستحاضة ومجيء الحيض" .  

يعني : أن فترة الاستحاضة لا تحسب من العدة، وظاهره: ولو استمر معها دم  الاستحاضة لسنوات..كمن ارتفع حيضها وتعلم سببه، فإنها لا تزال في عدة حتى  يعود دم الحيض أو تبلغ سن الإياس فتعتد بعد ذلك بثلاثة أشهر.!!!
سبحان الله 
أين المفتي من عدة المستحاضة التي نص عليه العلماء ومن أقرب المصادر زاد  المستقنع حيث يقول الحجاوي _ رحمه الله _ : " وعدة من بلغت ولم تحض،  والمستحاضة الناسية، والمستحاضة المبتدأة ثلاثة أشهر "
مفهومه: إن كانت لها عادة سابقة متقررة عندها عملت بها، وتحسب لها حيضة والشهر الثاني مثله والشهر الثالث مثله. 


 قال ابن قدامة _ رحمه الله _ : فصل: في عدة المستحاضة :
" لا تخلو إما أن يكون لها حيض محكوم به بعادة أو تمييز، أو لا تكون كذلك،  فإن كان لها حيض محكوم به بذلك، فحكمها فيه حكم غير المستحاضة، إذا مرت لها  ثلاثة قروء، فقد انقضت عدتها. " انتهى من المغني 


وقال المرداوي _ رحمه الله _ :
" لو كانت المستحاضة لها عادة أو تمييز، فإنها تعمل بذلك. وإن علمت أن لها  حيضة في كل شهر أو شهرين، أو أربعين يوما ونسيت وقتها، فعدتها: ثلاثة أمثال  ذلك. نص عليه. وقاله الأصحاب. " انتهى من الإنصاف

ثالثا :
قول السائل: " وبعد شهر ونصف من الطلاق تبين أن في بطنها بقايا السقط وقامت بعمل عملية كحت وتنظيف الرحم فكم تكون عدتها ؟ "
أجابه المفتي بقوله: " وأما ما بقي في رحمها ككيس الجنين ونحوه ، فلا يترتب عليه شيء " انتهى

أقول:
لم يؤكد المفتي ما ذهب إليه بنقل عن العلماء، كما هي سياسة الموقع في  إجاباته، بل أفتاه بفتوى من كيسه، وهي :" أن بقايا السقط من الكيس  ونحوه...لا يترتب عليه حكم "!!

وهذا مخالف لما قرره العلماء من أن شروع المرأة في العدة يبدأ بعد إنزال كل الحمل، فإن بقي منه شيء ولو شعرة لم تنقض عدتها. 
قال الحجاوي _ رحمه الله _ في زاد المستقنع : " إلى وضع كل الحمل "
قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين _ رحمه الله _ : " فلو خرج بعضه لم تنقضِ العدة، ولو  كان توأمين فخرج واحد لم تنقضِ العدة، والدليل قوله تعالى: { وَأُولاَتُ  الأَحْمَالِ أَجَلُهُنَّ أَنْ يَضَعْنَ حَمْلَهُنَّ} [الطلاق: 4] « أولات »  بمعنى صاحبات، وقوله: «حملهن» مفرد مضاف فيشمل كل حملها، وعلى هذا فلا بد أن تضع جميع الحمل.
فقوله: « كل الحمل » الكُلِّيَّة هنا تعود إلى التعدد، بل وإلى الواحد،  فلو فرض أن المرأة مات زوجها وهي تطلق وقد ظهر رأس الحمل ثم خرج بقيته  فتنقضي العدة؛ لأنه قبل أن يخرج كاملاً لم تكن وضعت حملها " انتهى
وفي " الموسوعة الفقهية ":  " اتفق الفقهاء على انقضاء عدة الحامل بانفصال جميع الولد إذا كان الحمل واحداً.." انتهى
وقالوا: " الوضع الذي تنقضي به العدة انفصال جميع الحمل , حتى إذا خرج أكثر  الولد لم تنقض العدة , فتصح مراجعتها ولا تحل للأزواج عند جمهور الفقهاء (  الحنفية , والشافعية , والحنابلة , وهو المعتمد عند المالكية ) .
وقال ابن وهب من المالكية : إنها تحل بوضع ثلثي الحمل بناء على تبعية الأقل للأكثر .
ونقل ابن عابدين عن البحر أنه لو خرج أكثر الولد ينقضي به العدة من وجه دون  وجه فلا تصح الرجعة . . . ولا تحل للأزواج أيضا ; لأنه قام مقام الكل في  حق انقطاع الرجعة احتياطا , ولا يقوم مقام الكل في حق حلها للأزواج احتياطا  .  

وجاء في "نهاية المحتاج" : " ولا بد من انفصال جميع الحمل حتى لو خرج بعضه فراجعها صحت الرجعة.." انتهى
وجاء في الحاشية: ( قوله: ولا بد من انفصال جميع الحمل ) هل يكفي في صحة الرجعة بقاء الشعر وحده, أو يفرق بين كونه بقي معلقاً به فتصح الرجعة وكونه انفصل عنه فلا تصح ؟
فيه نظر, والأقرب الأول؛ لأنه صدق عليه أنه لم ينفصل بتمامه لشغل الرحم بشيء منه.." انتهى. 
وبناء عليه : يكون الزوج قد أوقع الطلاق في أثناء الحمل؛ لان من شروط انقضاء عدة الحامل وضع كل الحمل.
وعليه : يكون الطلاق قد وقع على المرأة في أثناء حملها وحكمه يختلف عما تقرر في الفتوى، كما هو معلوم. 


*والحاصل:* أن المفتي قد أخفق من وجهين :
الأول: هو أنها تشرع في العدة بعد انقطاع دم الاستحاضة.!
الثاني : أنه حَكم على أن بقايا الجنين في بطن أمه لا يترتب عليه شيء!
والله أعلى وأعلم وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 
http://islamqa.info/ar/181101  

الموضوع الأصلي: http://www.feqhweb.com/vb/t21211.html#ixzz3kWAzdT61

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

ليتك أرفقت لنا صورة من المشكلة 
جزاك الله خيرًا 		
وإذا كنتي لا تعرفين الطريقة
فهي هكذا ,,,,,

Ctrl + Printscreen
ثم الذهاب إلى برنامج الرسام Paint
ثم Ctrl + V
ثم سوي حفظ الصور على صيغة Gif 
ثم إستدعيها من سطح المكتب إذا كنت قد حفظتيها عليه إلى الملتقى هناا........،،

بالإنتظار

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

http://ferkous.com/home/?q=art-mois-78

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

فَائِدَة للحنفية كتاب الْبَحْر وَكتاب الْوَسِيط وَكتاب الْوَجِيز  وَالثَّلَاثَة للْإِمَام رَضِي الدّين مُحَمَّد بن مُحَمَّد بن مُحَمَّد  وللشافعية الْبَحْر للروياني والوسيط للغزالي وَالْوَجِيز للرافعي
 فَائِدَة للحنفية الشَّامِل للبيهقي وللشافعية الشَّامِل لِابْنِ الصّباغ
 فَائِدَة للحنفية النِّهَايَة للْإِمَام حسام الدّين الصغنأقي وللشافعية النِّهَايَة لإِمَام الْحَرَمَيْنِ
 فَائِدَة للحنفية الذَّخِيرَة لبرهان الْأَئِمَّة وللشافعية الذخاير للْقَاضِي محلى
 فَائِدَة للحنفية الْكَافِي للْإِمَام حَافظ الدّين النَّسَفِيّ وللحنابلة الْكَافِي للشَّيْخ موفق الدّين
 فَائِدَة للحنفية الْهِدَايَة للْإِمَام برهَان الدّين عَليّ بن أبي بكر المرغيناني وللحنابلة الْهِدَايَة لأبي الْخطاب
 فَائِدَة للحنفية الْمُنْتَقى للْحَاكِم الشَّهِيد وللمالكية الْمُنْتَقى للباجي
 فَائِدَة للحنفية الْكِفَايَة وتعرف بكفاية الْمُنْتَهى لصَاحب الْهِدَايَة وللشافعية الْكِفَايَة للشَّيْخ نجم الدّين بن الرّفْعَة
 فَائِدَة للحنفية كتاب الْجَامِع لمُحَمد بن الْحسن وَلَهُم ولمخالفيهم الْجَامِع للْبُخَارِيّ وَالْجَامِع لِلتِّرْمِذِي
 فَائِدَة عَليّ بن هِلَال الْمَعْرُوف بِابْن البواب الْكَاتِب  الْمَشْهُور لم يُوجد فى الْمُتَقَدِّمين وَلَا فى الْمُتَأَخِّرين من كتب  مثله وَلَا قاربه وَإِن كَانَ أَبُو عَليّ بن مقلة أول من نقل هَذِه  الطَّرِيقَة من خطّ الْكُوفِيّين وأبرزها فى هَذِه الصُّورَة وَله بذلك  فَضِيلَة السَّبق وخطه أَيْضا فى نِهَايَة الْحسن لَكِن ابْن البواب هذب  طَرِيقَته ونقحها وَكَسَاهَا طلاوة وبهجة وَالْكل معترفون لَهُ بالتفرد  وعَلى منواله .
 الجواهر المضية في طبقات الحنفية
 المؤلف: عبد القادر بن محمد بن نصر الله القرشي، أبو محمد، محيي الدين الحنفي (المتوفى: 775هـ)

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

http://www.alrbanyon.com/vb/showthread.php?t=12769

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

هل ورد شيء عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في فضل كون الحج يوم الجمعة؟
  الجواب: لم يرد عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في فضل الجمعة إذا صادف  يوم عرفة، لكن العلماء يقولون: إن مصادفته ليوم الجمعة فيها خير:
 أولاً: لتكون الحجة كحجة النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ؛ لأن الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - صادف وقوفه بعرفة يوم الجمعة.
 وثانياً: أن في يوم الجمعة ساعة لا يوافقها عبد مسلم وهو قائم يصلي يسأل  الله شيئاً إلا أعطاه الله إياه. فيكون ذلك أقرب إلى الإجابة.
 وثالثاً:  أن يوم عرفة عيد ويوم الجمعة عيد، فإذا اتفق العيدان كان في ذلك خير. وأما  ما اشتهر من أن حجة الجمعة تعادل سبعين حجة فهذا غير صحيح. مجموع فتاوى  ابن عثيمين(21/35)

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

سأل سائل الشيخ ربيع عن الصدقة عن المسحور  لحديث داوا  مرضاكم بالصدقة  فقال الشيخ ربيع لا أعلم درجة هذا الحديث  فقال للمقدم وهو الشيخ محمد بن  هادي  هل تعرف الحديث فقال هو حديث حسن عند أحمد رحمه الله  . فقال الشيخ  ربيع  يقول الشيخ محمد هو حديث حسن ، وعلاج المسحور الرقية بالمعوذات وآية  الكرسي .ا هـ
  اللقاءات السلفية بالمدينة النبوية  الثلثاء ليلا 24/ 11/ 1436
 أي الآن /  واستفدت فائدة أن الشيخ ربيع كنيته  أبا محمد  هكذا أثنى عليه الشيخ عبيد الجابري في نفس اللقاء

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

السلف لغة / ما مضي 
 شرعا /  السير على منهج السلف 
 السلفيون / هم الصحابة ومن بعدهم ممن سار على طريقتهم 
 الشيخ عبيد الجابري حفظه في كلمته في اللقاء
  اللقاءات السلفية بالمدينة النبوية الثلثاء ليلا 24/ 11/ 1436

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

دعوة أهل السنة إلى التدين الحق الصافي من المكدرات .
 والتدين الصافي له شرطان : 
 تجريد العبادة لله وحده 
 تجريد المتابعة للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم 
 ------------
 لابد من اجتماع هذان الشرطان في كل ما يتقرب به إلى الله .
 العمل إن فقد الاخلاص صار شركا  
 وإن فقد الاتباع كان بدعة 
 الجابري 
اللقاءات السلفية بالمدينة النبوية الثلثاء ليلا 24/ 11/ 1436

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

خالصا صوابا 
 خالصا غير صواب ( على غير السنة )
 على السنة غير خالصا لله 
 ليس خالصا  وليس على السنة 
 هذه الأقسام هي أقسام العمل 
 الجابري  اللقاء السابق

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

القاعدة الثانية :
الحكمة : وضع الشيء في موضعه 

وهي عند أهل السنة حلم وعلم وفطنة وسياسة وكياسة  ورحمة 

فهي جماع للأخلاق الفاضلة 

وكان من هدي النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم  تقديم  درء المفاسد على جلب المصالح )
 في أمر المنافق مثلا (لايتحدث الناس أن محمدا  يقتل أصحابه ) تفطن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن قتل المنافق  سيترتب عليه الارجاف  من المنافقين  والافساد في الأرض  والصد عن سبيل الله . يدعو للأخلاق والمكارم ويقتل أصحابه .

ومنه أيضا (النهي عن سب آلهة المشركين -فيسبوا الله عدوا بغير علم 

- الأعرابي الذي بال في المسجد (قال دعوه  أليس في ترك الأعرابي  يبول نجاسة ؟) 
لكن لو قام  وطرد  يصده عن الاسلام للغلظة ( وقيامه  وهو يبول  ستنكشف عورته _ وتتوزع النجاسة ) والأمر علاجه بسيط  أهريقوا عليه ذنوبا من ماء

-لما أراد النبي عليه السلام  غزو الروم في تبوك  أتاه المنافقون  لبناء مسجدا لهم  قال إذا رجعنا  صليت لكم فيه . ولما عاد جاءه الوحي (لا تقم فيه أحدا ) 

فبعث إليه أحد أصحابه وأحرق المسجد لماذا لأن المسجد كان ثكنة عسكرية  للمنافقين ويهود خيبر  والمراسل بينهم أبو عامر الراهب (الفاسق ) قالوا هدم مساجد المسلمين .

الشيخ عبيد الجابري حفظه الله
اللقاءات السلفية بالمدينة النبوية الثلثاء ليلا 24/ 11/ 1436

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

جزاكم الله خيرا 
ولكن تنبيه سمعته من الشيخ محمد حسني القاهري حفظه الله ##

ألا وهو قولكم حفظكم الله 
" هذا القول قول المرجئة، والقائل به وافق المرجئة في كذا"
سمعته حفظه الله يقول دفاعا عن الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله لما سئل عن هل وقع في الارجاء فقال 
"كلمة وافق المرجئة لم نسمعها من السلف ولا يعرفونها  إنما يقولون أخطأ أو  زل ولا يقولون وافق المرجئة أو وافق الجهمية وهكذا واعتبر بابن خزيمة رحمه  الله في مسألة الصورة خطؤوه ولم يقولوا وافق ، فعلينا أن نقف حيث وقف القوم  ولا نستخدم مالم يستخدمه السلف " 
قلت أبوخزيمة 
فمثلا السير للإمام الذهبي رحمه الله  في ترجمة إمام الأئمة بن خزيمة رحمه الله يقول :
"*وكتابه في " التوحيد " مجلد كبير ، وقد تأول في ذلك حديث الصورة**فليعذر من تأول بعض الصفات *. وأما السلف فما خاضوا في التأويل ; بل آمنوا وكفوا ، وفوضوا علم ذلك إلى الل**ه ورسوله ، ولو أن كل من أخطأ في اجتهاده -مع صحة إيمانه ، وتوخيه لاتباع الحق- أهدرناه ، وبدعناه ،** لقل من يسلم من الأئمة معنا . رحم الله الجميع بمنه وكرمه .   "

* ولم يقل وافق لا الجهمية ولاالمعتزلة ولا الأشاعرة  ولا غيرهم .

فلنقف حيث وقف القوم ولا نقول وافق . اللهم أن تأت  بدليل عليها من السلف 
هذا والله أعلم 

وأخيرا ابن خزيمة رحمه الله لم ينف الصورة عن الرحمن مطلقا إنما تأول حديث  خلق آدم على صورته أنها عائدة على آدم وليست عائدة على الرحمن سبحانه  لينتبه القارئ، حتى لا يظن ظان أنه ينفي الصورة مطلقا 
والله اعلم 
*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> سأل سائل الشيخ ربيع عن الصدقة عن المسحور  لحديث داوا  مرضاكم بالصدقة  فقال الشيخ ربيع لا أعلم درجة هذا الحديث  فقال للمقدم وهو الشيخ محمد بن  هادي  هل تعرف الحديث فقال هو حديث حسن عند أحمد رحمه الله  . فقال الشيخ  ربيع  يقول الشيخ محمد هو حديث حسن ، وعلاج المسحور الرقية بالمعوذات وآية  الكرسي .ا هـ
>   اللقاءات السلفية بالمدينة النبوية  الثلثاء ليلا 24/ 11/ 1436
>  أي الآن /  واستفدت فائدة أن الشيخ ربيع كنيته  أبا محمد  هكذا أثنى عليه الشيخ عبيد الجابري في نفس اللقاء


بارك الله فيك.

الحديث لم أهتدي إليه عند الإمام أحمد، وغلبة الظن أنه ليس عنده.
ثانيًا: هذا النقل علَّه يفيدك في معرفة صحة الحديث وفقهه:

*أرجو  معرفة القول الفصل في حديث: (داوو مرضاكم بالصدقة)، هل هو موضوع أم ضعيف  أم حسن، فقد حكم عليه شيخنا الألباني رحمه الله في بعض كتبه بالوضع وفي  كتاب آخر قال فيه ضعيف جدا وفي كتاب ثالث قال فيه حسن لغيره، فما هو الراجح  من الأقوال السابقة؟ وجزاكم الله خيراً.. وبارك الله فيكم.. ونفع الله بكم  الإسلام والمسلمين.*





الإجابــة



*الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد:*

*فإن الشيخ الألباني -رحمه  الله تعالى- قد حسن هذه الجملة المذكورة في السؤال في صحيح الترغيب وصحيح  الجامع، وضعف الحديث نفسه في ضعيف الترغيب لأنه يحوي هذه الجملة مع جمل  أخرى رواها أبو داود في المراسيل عن الحسن البصري، ونص هذا الحديث: حصنوا أموالكم بالزكاة، وداووا مرضاكم بالصدقة، واستقبلوا أمواج البلاء بالدعاء والتضرع. كما ضعف -رحمه الله- حديثاً آخر يحوي هذه الجملة أيضاً ولفظه قريب من الأول، وهذا الحديث رواه الطبراني والخطيب وأبو نعيم والبيهقي وابن عدي، قال البيهقي في الكلام على السند: فضال بن جبير صاحب مناكير، وهذا الحديث ضعفه ابن الجوزي والهيثمي وقال فيه الألباني: ضعيف جداً. ونص هذا الحديث: حصنوا أموالكم بالزكاة، وداووا مرضاكم بالصدقة، وأعدوا للبلاء الدعاء. وفي الحديث رواية أخرى تحوي هذه الجملة أيضاً، ونصها: تصدقوا وداووا مرضاكم بالصدقة، فإن الصدقة تدفع عن الأعراض والأمراض، وهي زيادة في أعمالكم وحسناتكم. وهذا الحديث رواه البيهقي وقال: هذا منكر بهذا الإسناد، وقال فيه الألباني: موضوع. وهناك روايات أخرى تحوي هذه الجملة رواها البيهقي بأسانيد ضعيفة كما قال المناوي، وفي أحد هذه الأسانيد غياث بن كلوب قال فيه البيهقي: مجهول.* 

*وبهذا يعلم أنه لا تناقض بين كلام الشيخ رحمه الله، وأنه إنما حسن هذه الجملة لرواية أبي داود لها في المراسيل عن الحسن واعتضادها برواية أبي الشيخ لها عن أبي أمامة، وضعف روايات حوت الجملة وجملا أخرى معها لضعف أسانيدها.والحديث قد حكم الغماري بصحته، وألف فيه رسالة سماها: الزواجر المفلقة لمنكر التداوي بالصدقة. ونحن لا نستطيع الآن أن نعطي قولاً فصلاً في الحديث لأن الأصل في المرسل الضعف، وأسانيد الطبراني والبيهقي والقضاعي والخطيب لا تعضده، لأنها ضعيفة الأسانيد كما نص عليه غير واحد من أهل العلم، وأما رواية أبي الشيخ التي ذكرها السيوطي في الجامع الصغير وحسنها الألباني فلم نطلع على سندها حتى نعلم حاله، فإذا سلمت رواية أبي الشيخ من الضعف الشديد فإنه يتقوى بها مرسل أبي داود وينجبر ضعفه ويصير حسنا لغيره، كما قال العراقي في الألفية بعد الحكم بضعف الحديث المرسل: لكن إذا صح لنا مخرجه**** بسند أو مرسل يخرجهمن ليس يروي عن رجال الأول**** نقبله......وقد احتج بالحديث في الترغيب في الصدقة عن المرضى كثير من أهل العلم منهم: ابن الحاج في المدخل، وابن مفلح في الفروع، وقال بعد ذكر تضعيفه حديث البيهقي الطويل بسبب موسى بن عمير: وجماعة من أصحابنا وغيرهم يفعلون هذا، وهو حسن ومعناه صحيح. انتهى. وقد احتج بالحديث أيضاً السفاريني في غذاء الألباب شرح منظومة الآداب.ويشهد للحديث ما ثبت من الأدلة الشرعية في دفع البلاء بالصدقات، ومن أصح ذلك حديث الصحيحين في الكسوف قال فيه: فإذا رأيتم ذلك فادعو الله وكبروا وصلوا وتصدقوا. قال ابن دقيق العيد في شرحه: وفي الحديث دليل على استحباب الصدقة عند المخاوف لاستدفاع البلاء المحذور. انتهى.
وقال شيخ الإسلام: الدعاء  سبب يدفع البلاء، فإذا كان أقوى منه دفعه، وإذا كان سبب البلاء أقوى لم  يدفعه لكن يخففه ويضعفه، ولهذا أمر عند الكسوف والآيات بالصلاة والدعاء  والاستغفار والصدقة. انتهى.ويضاف إلى هذا مشروعية الصدقة حيث رغب العبد فيها كل يوم؛ كما في الحديث: ما من يوم يصبح العباد فيه إلا وملكان ينزلان فيقول أحدهما: اللهم أعط منفقاً خلفاً، ويقول الآخر: اللهم أعط ممسكاً تلفاً. متفق عليه.والله أعلم.

http://fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/inde...twaId&Id=95127

*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> الحديث لم أهتد إليه عند الإمام أحمد، وغلبة الظن أنه ليس عنده.
> 
> *
> *


بارك الله فيكم أبا البراء .
أحسنت ، والحديث ليس في المسند ؛ فلم يرقم له الحافظ في أطرافه للمسند ، ولم يذكره الحافظ أيضا في إتحاف المهرة ، ولا البوصيري في إتحاف الخيرة ، ولا ابن كثير في الجامع ، وليس الحديث في شيء من الكتب الستة !
ولم يرقم له المزي في التحفة إلا لأبي داود في المراسيل .

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

أول من تكلم بأحوال الرجال


أول من تكلم في أحوال الرجال القرآن، ثم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ثم أصحابه. والآيات كثيرة في الثناء على الصحابة إجمالا، وذم المنافقين إجمالا، ووردت آيات في الثناء على أفراد معينين من الصحابة – كما يعلم ممن كتب الفضائل – وآيات في التنبيه على نفاق أفراد معينين، وعلى جرح أفراد آخرين. وأشهر ما جاء في هذا قوله تعالى: {... إن جاءكم فاسق بنبأ فبينوا } [ الحجرات 6] نزلت في رجل بعينه كما هو معروف في موضعه، وهي مع ذلك قاعدة عامة.
علم الرجال وأهميته
محاضرة لعبد الرحمن بن يحيى المعلمي

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

الحديث لم أهتدي إليه عند الإمام أحمد، وغلبة الظن أنه ليس عنده.
ثانيًا: هذا النقل علَّه يفيدك في معرفة صحة الحديث وفقهه:
وفيكما  بارك الله

لعله وهم .

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

تنبيه  مهم: قال إمام الأئمة ابن خزيمة رحمه الله: فأصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم ربما اختصروا أخبار النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا حدثوا بها، وربما  اقتصوا الحديث بتمامه، وربما كان اختصار بعض الأخبار أن بعض السامعين يحفظ  بعض الخبر ولا يحفظ جميع الخبر، وربما نسي بعد الحفظ بعض المتن. فإذا جمعت  الأخبار كلها علم حينئذ جميع المتن والسند، (و) دل بعض المتن على بعض،  كذكرنا أخبار النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في كتبنا، نذكر المختصر منها،  والمتقصى منها، والمجمل والمفسر، فمن لم يفهم هذا الباب لم يحل له تعاطي  علم الأخبار ولا ادعاؤها). اهـ (65) .
وقال رحمه الله أيضاً: (والناظر في أحاديث الشفاعة يجد هذا بجلاء، بل لا  تكاد ترى حديثاً في هذا الباب إلا وفيه إجمال أو إبهام، والموفق من وفقه  الله، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله (66) .
منقول

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

http://majles.alukah.net/t145916/
مقال في رد شبهات من تلبس بالارجاء واستدل باحاديث الشفاعة على ان تارك العمل سيدخل الجنة بالاقرار.
وخلاصة المقال .
حمل المطلق على المقيد .فما ذكر فيه النجاة بغير عمل قط يحمل عليه اخواننا كان يصلون معنا ويصومون معنا ويحجون  فهذا مقيد ،
وبذلك تزول شبهات من تلبس بالارجاء .
ككفارة العتق ،في كفارة اليمين ، (أو تحرير رقبة " هنا مطلقة 
في النساء 0(فتحرير رقبة مؤمنة )في القتل الخطأ
فاتحد السبب واختلف الحكم - والراجح حمله

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال النضر بن شميل: دخلت على المأمون....
فقال: ما الارجاء ؟ فقلت دين يوافق الملوك يصيبون به من دنياهم وينقصون به من دينهم.قال: صدقت.البداية والنهاية

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*"فالواجب على العالمين أن لا يقولوا إلا من حيث  علموا, و قد تكلم في العلم من لو أمسك عن بعض ما تكلم فيه منه لكان الإمساك  أولى به و أقرب من السلامة له, إن شاء الله"*

الإمام الشافعي ((الرسالة))

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

ما الفرق بين التكييف والتمثيل؟

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الحمد لله رب العالمين ، والصلاة والسلام على نبينا  محمد ، وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين ، وبعد ؛ فالفرق بين التكييف والتمثيل هو ما  يلي : التكييف : يكون بجعل صفة الرب سبحانه وتعالى على وصفٍ معيَّن؛ من  غير النظر إلى تمثيله بشيء من الخلق. وأمَّا التمثيل : فيكون بجعل صفة الرب  مماثلة لصفة مخلوقٍ من المخلوقات. فيتبيَّن بذلك أنَّ التكييف أعم من  التمثيل . والله أعلى وأعلم وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد، وعلى آله وصحبه  أجمعين حامد بن خميس بن ربيع الجنيبي 18 رجب 1432 هــ

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> لعله وهم .


مِنْ مَنْ؟

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> بارك الله فيكم أبا البراء .
> أحسنت ، والحديث ليس في المسند ؛ فلم يرقم له الحافظ في أطرافه للمسند ، ولم يذكره الحافظ أيضا في إتحاف المهرة ، ولا البوصيري في إتحاف الخيرة ، ولا ابن كثير في الجامع ، وليس الحديث في شيء من الكتب الستة !
> ولم يرقم له المزي في التحفة إلا لأبي داود في المراسيل .



وفيك بارك الله شيخنا.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

وهم من الشيخ حفظه الله 
اي نسبته لأحمد وهو عند غيره .

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

http://majles.alukah.net/t42326/#post793634

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

أقوى الحركات من حيث التريب في القوة 
 الكسرة 
 الضمة 
 الفتحة 
 السكون 
 لو جاءت همزة  مفتوحة  ننظر إلى ما قبل الهمزة فإن كان أقوى من الفتحة ترسم على ما يناسب الأقوى مثال :
 لؤي أيهما الأقوى  الفاتحة أم الضمة ؟ الضمة أقوى ، إذا ترسم على واو وهو ما يناسب الضمة .
 اللهم تقبل .

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

http://majles.alukah.net/t145928/

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

وقال ابن القيم -رحمه الله- في مدارج السالكين(3/482)  : "والطاغوت: اسم لكل ما عبدوه من دون الله فكل مشرك إلهه طاغوته"
وقال في إعلام الموقعين(1/50) : "*والطاغوت: كل ما تجاوز به العبد حده من معبود أو متبوع أو مطاع .*
فطاغوت  كل قوم من يتحاكمون إليه غير الله ورسوله ، أو يعبدونه من دون الله، أو  يتبعونه على غير بصيرة من الله ، أو يطيعونه فيما لا يعلمون أنه طاعة لله .
فهذه  طواغيت العالم إذا تأملتها وتأملت أحوال الناس معها رأيت أكثرهم من عبادة  الله إلى عبادة الطاغوت ، وعن التحاكم إلى الله وإلى الرسول إلى التحاكم  إلى الطاغوت ، وعن طاعته ومتابعة رسوله إلى الطاغوت ومتابعته".

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

/ وقال -رحمَهُ اللهُ- كما في الدرر السنية(1/137) : "والطواغيت كثيرة ، *والمتبين لنا منهم* خمسة:
1- أولهم الشيطان
*2- وحاكم الجور ،* 
*3- وآكل الرشوة ،* 
4- ومن عُبِدَ فَرَضِيَ ،
*	5- والعامل بغير علم".*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قل أسامة العتيبي 
- وقال -رحمَهُ اللهُ- كما في الدرر السنية(1/161-162) : "والطاغوت عام في  كل ما عبد من دون الله ، فكل ما عبد من دون الله ، ورضي بالعبادة ، من  معبود أو متبوع أو مطاع في غير طاعة الله ورسوله فهو طاغوت .
 والطواغيت كثيرة ، ورؤوسهم خمسة.
 الأول: الشيطان الداعي إلى عبادة غير الله ..
 الثاني: الحاكم الجائر المغير لأحكام الله ...
 الثالث: الذي يحكم بغير ما أنزل الله ...
 الرابع : الذي يدعي علم الغيب .
 الخامس: الذي يعبد من دون الله وهو راض بالعبادة ...".
 قال أسامة العتيبي
 وهنا أدخل حاكم الجور المغير لأحكام الله ، ومن حكم بغير ما أنزل الله ،  ضمن رؤوس الطواغيت مع أن الحكم بغير ما أنزل الله المجرد عن القرائن والجور  في الحكم من الكفر الأصغر بالإجماع كما سبق .
فجعل من رؤوس الطواغيت الواضحين: حاكم الجور وآكل الرشوة والعامل بغير علم وهي من الكفر الأصغر في الأصل.
بل آكل الرشوة بإجماع العلماء ليس من الكفار إلا إذا استحل ذلك.
فتبين  مما سبق أن شيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب لا يحصر الطاغوت في الكافر بل  يتعدى ذلك إلى رؤوس الضلال والفسق كآكل الرشوة ومن يعمل بغير علم ومن يجور  في الحكم حتى ولو كان قاضياً أو مدرساً أو نحو ذلك .
*وبذلك  يعلم أن لفظة الطاغوت تعم الكافر ورأس الضلالة والبدعة ، وعليه فلا يجوز  أن ننسب لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب ولا لغيره أنه يكفر حاكم الجور أو  الحاكم بغير ما أنزل الله بحجة أنه جعله من الطواغيت .*
*وذلك لأنه أطلق لفظة "الطاغوت" على آكل الرشوة وهو ليس بكافر بالإجماع* .

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

http://majles.alukah.net/t145950/#top

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

موقع العلامة عبدالعزيز الراجحي حفظه الله 




حديث أي سماء تظلني


وقال أبو بكر - رضي الله تعالى عنه -: أي سماء تظلني؟ وأي أرض تقلني؟ إذا قلت في كتاب الله ما لا أعلم؟! .


أخرجه أبو عبيد في فضائله، وعبد بن حميد عن إبراهيم التيمي قال: سئل أبو بكر عن قوله تعالى: وَفَاكِهَةً وَأَبًّا فقال أي سماء... وذكره.


وذكره الذهبي في التذكرة عن الزهري وذكره البغوي في شرح السنة بدون سند، وقال محققه: أخرجه الطبري من طريق أبي معمر عن أبي بكر وهو منقطع. كما حكم أيضا على سند أبي عبيد بالانقطاع. وقد سبقه إلى هذا الحكم الحافظ ابن حجر في فتح الباري، وذكر أن عبد بن حميد رواه من طريقين، وبذلك يتقوى سنده، والله أعلم.


كما صح عن عمر - رضي الله تعالى عنه - أنه سئل عن هذه الآية السابقة وَفَاكِهَةً وَأَبًّا فقال: نهينا عن التكلف رواه البخاري.


وهذا الأثر ثابت عن أبي بكر - رضي الله عنه - أنه لما سئل عن هذه الآية وَفَاكِهَةً وَأَبًّا أشكل عليه معنى الأَبّ، فقال: أي سماء تظلني؟ وأي أرض تقلني؟ إذا قلت في كتاب الله ما لا أعلم؟! وفي لفظ: "برأيي" أو "ما لا أعلم". وهذا يدل على ورع الصديق - رضي الله عنه - فكيف بعد ذلك يأتي بعض الناس ويسبونه، وهو الورع الصديق الفاضل، صاحب النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- في الغار إِذْ يَقُولُ لِصَاحِبِهِ لَا تَحْزَنْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ مَعَنَا فهو صاحبه الخاص، وهو أفضل الناس بعد الأنبياء -رضي الله عنه وأرضاه- فمن سبه فإنما سبه لمرض في قلبه. نسأل الله السلامة والعافية.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

سنن أبي داود	» كتاب العلم	» باب الكلام في كتاب الله بغير علم 


3652 حدثنا عبد الله بن محمد بن يحيى حدثنا يعقوب بن إسحاق المقرئ الحضرمي  حدثنا سهيل بن مهران أخي حزم القطعي حدثنا أبو عمران عن جندب قال قال رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من قال في كتاب الله عز وجل برأيه فأصاب فقد أخطأ "


[ ص: 67 ] ( من قال ) أي : من تكلم ( في كتاب الله ) أي : في لفظه أو معناه  ( برأيه ) أي : بعقله المجرد ومن تلقاء نفسه من غير تتبع أقوال الأئمة من  أهل اللغة العربية المطابقة للقواعد الشرعية ، بل بحسب ما يقتضيه عقله ،  وهو مما يتوقف على النقل قال السيوطي قال البيهقي : إن صح أراد والله أعلم  الرأي الذي يغلب على القلب من غير دليل قام عليه ، وأما الذي يشده برهان  فالقول به جائز . 

وقال البيهقي في المدخل : في هذا الحديث نظر ، وإن صح فإنما أراد به والله  أعلم فقد أخطأ الطريق ، فسبيله أن يرجع في تفسير ألفاظه إلى أهل اللغة ،  وفي معرفة ناسخه ومنسوخه ، وسبب نزوله ، وما يحتاج فيه إلى بيانه إلى أخبار  الصحابة الذين شاهدوا تنزيله وأدوا إلينا من السنن ما يكون بيانا لكتاب  الله تعالى . قال تعالى : وأنزلنا إليك الذكر لتبين للناس ما نزل إليهم  ولعلهم يتفكرون فما ورد بيانه عن صاحب الشرع ففيه كفاية عن فكرة من بعده  وما لم يرد عنه بيانه ففيه حينئذ فكرة أهل العلم بعده ليستدلوا بما ورد  بيانه على ما لم يرد . قال : وقد يكون المراد به من قال فيه برأيه من غير  معرفة بأصول العلم وفروعه ، فتكون موافقته للصواب إن وافقه من حيث لا يعرفه  غير محمودة . 

وفي رواية الترمذي من حديث ابن عباس مرفوعا : من قال في القرآن بغير علم فليتبوأ مقعده من النار . 


عون المعبود "بتصرف "

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

* كتاب محمد بن أبي بكر الزرعي** (إبن قيم الجوزية)* 
*
فصل "الإفتاء في دين الله بغير علم"

 أتمنى أن أشاطركم فيه الإستفادة 
 استمتعوا بقراءته



ذكر تحريم* *الإفتاء في دين الله بغير علم* *وذكر الإجماع على ذلك [ إثم القول على الله بغير علم ]* 

*قد تقدم قوله تعالى : {* *وأن تقولوا على الله ما لا تعلمون* *}* *وأن ذلك يتناول القول على الله بغير علم في أسمائه وصفاته وشرعه ودينه . وتقدم حديث* *أبي هريرة* *المرفوع : {* *من أفتي بفتيا غير ثبت فإنما إثمه على من أفتاه* *} .* 

*وروى* *الزهري* *عن* *عمرو بن شعيب* *عن أبيه عن جده قال : {* *سمع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قوما يتمارون في القرآن فقال : إنما هلك من كان قبلكم بهذا ، ضربوا كتاب** الله بعضه ببعض ، وإنما نزل كتاب الله يصدق بعضه بعضا ، ولا يكذب بعضه بعضا ، فما علمتم منه فقولوا** ، وما جهلتم منه فكلوه إلى عالمه* *}* *فأمر من جهل شيئا من كتاب الله أن يكله إلى عالمه ، ولا يتكلف القول بما لا يعلمه . وروى* *مالك بن مغول* *عن* *أبي حصين* *عن* *مجاهد* *عن* *عائشة* *أنه لما نزل عذرها قبل* *أبو بكر* *رأسها ، قالت : فقلت : ألا عذرتني عند النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقال : أي سماء تظلني وأي أرض تقلني** إذا قلت ما لا أعلم ، ؟* 

*وروى* *أيوب* *عن* *ابن أبي مليكه* *قال : سئل* *أبو بكر الصديق* *رضي الله عنه عن آية ، فقال : أي أرض تقلني وأي سماء تظلني ؟ وأين أذهب ؟ وكيف أصنع إذا أنا قلت في كتاب** الله بغير ما أراد الله بها ؟* [ ص: 127 ] *وذكر* *البيهقي* *من حديث* *مسلم البطين* *عن* *عزة التميمي* *قال : قال* *علي بن أبي طالب* *كرم الله وجهه في الجنة : وأبردها على كبدي ، ثلاث مرات ، قالوا : يا أمير المؤمنين ، وما ذاك ؟ قال : أن يسأل** الرجل عما لا يعلم فيقول : الله أعلم . [ على من لا يعلم أن يقول : لا أدري ]* 

*وذكر أيضا عن* *علي* *رضي الله عنه قال : خمس إذا سافر فيهن رجل إلى* *اليمن* *كن فيه عوضا من سفره : لا يخشى عبد إلا ربه ، ولا يخاف إلا ذنبه ، ولا يستحي من لا يعلم أن يتعلم ، ولا يس**تحي من يعلم إذا سئل عما لا يعلم أن يقول : الله أعلم ، والصبر من الدين بمنزلة الرأس من الجسد .* 

*وقال* *الزهري* *عن* *خالد بن أسلم* *وهو أخو* *زيد بن أسلم* *:* *خرجنا مع* *ابن عمر* *نمشي ، فلحقنا أعرابي فقال : أنت* *عبد الله بن عمر* *؟ قال : نعم ، قال : سألت عنك فدللت عليك ، فأخبرني أترث العمة ؟ قال : لا أدري ، قال : أنت لا تدري ؟ قال : نعم ; اذه**ب إلى العلماء* *بالمدينة* *فاسألهم ; فلما أدبر قبل يديه قال : نعما قال* *أبو عبد الرحمن* *;* *سئل عما لا يدري فقال : لا أدري .* 

*وقال* *ابن مسعود* *:* *من كان عنده علم فليقل به ; ومن لم يكن عنده علم فليقل : " الله أعلم " فإن الله قال لنبيه : {* *قل ما أسألكم عليه من أجر وما أنا من المتكلفين* *}* 

*وصح عن* *ابن مسعود* *وابن عباس* *:* *من أفتى الناس في كل ما يسألونه عنه فهو مجنون .* 

*وقال* *ابن شبرمة* *:* *سمعت* *الشعبي* *إذا سئل عن مسألة شديدة قال : رب ذات وبر لا تنقاد ولا تنساق ; ولو سئل عنها الصحابة لعضلت بهم .* 

*وقال* *أبو حصين الأسدي* *:* *إن أحدهم ليفتي في المسألة ولو وردت على* *عمر* *لجمع لها أهل بدر .* 

*وقال* *ابن سيرين* *:* *لأن يموت الرجل جاهلا خير له من أن يقول ما لا يعلم .* 

*وقال* *القاسم* *:* *من إكرام الرجل نفسه أن لا يقول إلا ما أحاط به علمه ، وقال : يا أهل* *العراق* *والله لا نعلم كثيرا مما تسألوننا عنه ، ولأن يعيش الرجل جاهلا إلا أن يعلم ما فرض الله عليه خير له م**ن أن يقول على الله ورسوله ما لا يعلم .* 

[ ص: 128 ] *وقال* *مالك* *:* *من فقه العالم أن يقول : " لا أعلم " فإنه عسى أن يتهيأ له الخير . وقال : سمعت* *ابن هرمز* *يقول : ينبغي للعالم أن يورث جلساءه من بعده " لا أدري " ، حتى يكون ذلك أصلا في أيديهم يفزعون إليه .* 

*وقال* *الشعبي* *: "* *لا أدري " نصف العلم .* 

*وقال* *ابن جبير* *:* *ويل لمن يقول لما لا يعلم : إني أعلم .* 

*وقال* *الشافعي* *:* *سمعت* *مالكا* *يقول : سمعت* *ابن عجلان* *يقول : إذا أغفل العالم " لا أدري " أصيبت مقاتله ، وذكر* *ابن عجلان* *عن* *ابن عباس* *.* 

*[* *طريقة السلف الصالح ]* 

*وقال* *عبد الرحمن بن مهدي* *:* *جاء رجل إلى* *مالك* *، فسأله عن شيء فمكث أياما ما يجيبه ، فقال : يا* *أبا عبد الله* *إني أريد الخروج ، فأطرق طويلا ورفع رأسه فقال : ما شاء الله ، يا هذا إني أتكلم فيما أحتسب فيه الخير ، ول**ست أحسن مسألتك هذه .* 

*وقال* *ابن وهب* *:* *سمعت* *مالكا* *يقول : العجلة في الفتوى نوع من الجهل والخرق ، قال : وكان يقال : التأني من الله والعجلة من الشيطان . وهذ**ا الكلام قد رواه* *الليث بن سعد* *عن* *يزيد بن أبي حبيب* *عن* *سعد بن سنان* *عن* *أنس* *أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : {* *التأني من الله والعجلة من الشيطان* *}* *، وإسناده جيد .* 

*وقال* *ابن المنكدر* *:* *العالم بين الله وبين خلقه ، فلينظر كيف يدخل بينهم .* 

*وقال* *ابن وهب* *:* *قال لي* *مالك* *وهو ينكر كثرة الجواب في المسائل : يا* *عبد الله* *ما علمت فقل ، وإياك أن تقلد الناس قلادة سوء .* 

*وقال* *مالك* *:* *حدثني* *ربيعة* *قال : قال لي* *أبو خلدة* *وكان نعم القاضي : يا* *ربيعة* *، أراك تفتي الناس ، فإذا جاءك الرجل يسألك فلا يكن همك أن تتخلص مما سألك عنه .* 

*وكان* *ابن المسيب* *لا يكاد يفتي إلا قال : اللهم سلمني وسلم مني .* 

*وقال* *مالك* *:* *ما أجبت في الفتوى حتى سألت من هو أعلم مني : هل تراني موضعا لذلك ؟ سألت* *ربيعة* *، وسألت* *يحيى بن سعيد* *، فأمراني بذلك ، فقيل له : يا* *أبا عبد الله* *فلو نهوك ؟ قال : كنت أنتهي .* 

*وقال* *ابن عباس* *لمولاه* *عكرمة* *:* *اذهب فأفت الناس وأنا لك عون ، فمن سألك عما يعنيه فأفته ، ومن سألك عما لا يعنيه فلا تفته ، فإنك تطرح**عن نفسك ثلث مؤنة الناس .* [ ص: 129 ] *فوائد تكرير السؤال* *]* 

*وكان* *أيوب* *إذا سأله السائل قال له : أعد ، فإن أعاد السؤال كما سأله عنه أولا أجابه ، وإلا لم يجبه ، وهذا من فهمه** وفطنته رحمه الله ، وفي ذلك فوائد عديدة : منها أن المسألة تزداد وضوحا وبيانا بتفهم السؤال ، ومنها** أن السائل لعله أهمل فيها أمرا يتغير به الحكم فإذا أعادها ربما بينه له ، ومنها أن المسئول قد ي**كون ذاهلا عن السؤال أولا ، ثم يحضر ذهنه بعد ذلك ، ومنها أنه ربما بان له تعنت السائل وأنه وضع ال**مسألة ; فإذا غير السؤال وزاد فيه ونقص فربما ظهر له أن المسألة لا حقيقة لها ، وأنها من الأغلوطات أ**و غير الواقعات التي لا يجب الجواب عنها ; فإن الجواب بالظن إنما يجوز عند الضرورة ، فإذا وقعت المسأ**لة صارت حال ضرورة فيكون التوفيق إلى الصواب أقرب ، والله أعلم . 

 إسلام ويب
*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

وقد اختلفت الرواية عن الامام احمد رحمه الله تعالى في أولي الامر وعنه فيهم رحمه الله تعالى روايتان :
احداهما : انهم العلماء
والثانية : انهم الامراء
والقولان ثابتان عن الصحابة في تفسير الاية والصحيح انها متناولة للصنفين جميعا فإن العلماء والامراء ولاة الامر الذي بعث الله به رسوله فان العلماء ولاته حفظا وبيانا وذبا عنه وردا على من ألحد فيه وزاغ عنه وقد وكلهم الله بذلك فقال تعالى( فإن يكفر بها هؤلاء فقد وكلنا بها قوما ليسوا بها بكافرين) فيالها من وكالة اوجبت طاعتهم والانتهاء الى امرهم وكون الناس تبعا لهم


والامراء ولاته قياما وعناية وجهادا والزاما للناس به واخذهم على يد من خرج عنه
وهذان الصنفان هما الناس وسائر النوع الانساني تبع لهما ورعية 


 زاد المهاجر إلى ربه لابن القيم

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال بن قدامة رحمه الله في عمدة الفقه .
"ولا يجب نقض الشعر في غسل الجنابة إذا روى أصوله "
قال الشارح : أي لا يلزم المرأة نقض شعرها  وفك ضفائرها  للغسل من الجنابة ، وألحق بعض الفقهاء الغسل من الحيض بغسل الجنابة ، لورود ترخيص النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذا .

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

وعن أم المؤمنين أم سلمة - رضى الله عنها - أنها قالت : (برئ رسول الله ممن فرَّق دينه واحتزب ، و تلت قول الله : ( إن الذين فرقوا دينهم و كانوا شيعا لست منهم فى شئ ) . ) و هو صحيح. 

عبدالله بن أحمد في العلل ومعرفة الرجال بسند حسن

رواه عبد الله عن أبيه أحمد بن حنبل فى العلل ومعرفة الرجال وصوبه عن أم سلمة بدلا عن عائشة. وله شاهد عند إبن شيبة بإسناد صحيح فى تاريخ المدينة وعند إبن عساكر فى تاريخ دمشق

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

رشيد أبو عمر السلفي


 لاجهاض الابلاغات 
يجب الاكثار من التعليقات
 ومشاركة المتشورات 
والنكز

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

فَضْل التَّخَلِيْل وَإِتْمَام الْوضُوء
 16 - عَنْ أَنَسِ بْنِ  مَالِكٍ رَضِيَ اللهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ - صلى الله عليه  وسلم -: «حَبَّذَا (7) الْمُتَخَلِّلُو  نَ مِنْ أُمَّتِي». (8) =حسن

 حبذا: كلمة مدح.
 (8) مسند الشهاب (1333)، تعليق الألباني "حسن"، صحيح الجامع (3125).


17 - عَنْ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِك رَضِيَ اللهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ: كَانَ رَسُولُ اللهِ - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إِذَا تَوَضَّأَ أَخَذَ كَفًّا مِنْ مَاءٍ فَأَدْخَلَهُ تَحْتَ حَنَكِهِ فَخَلَّلَ بِهِ لِحْيَتَهُ وَقَالَ: «هَكَذَا أَمَرَنِي رَبِّي عَزَّ وَجَلَّ». (1) =صحيح

18 - عَنْ أَبِي وَائِلٍ رَضِيَ اللهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ: رَأَيْتُ عُثْمَان رضوَان اللهِ عَلَيْهِ تَوَضَّأَ فَخَلَّلَ لِحْيَتَهُ ثَلاَثاً، وَقَالَ: «هَكَذَا رَأَيْتُ رَسُولَ اللهِ - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فَعَلَهُ». (2) =حسن صحيح

19 - عَنْ عَبْدِ اللهِ بْنِ مَسْعُود رَضِيَ اللهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: «لَتَنْتَهكُنَّ الأَصَابِعَ (3) بِالطّهورِ أَوْ لَتَنْتَهِكنّها النَّار». (4) =حسن صحيح

20 - عَنْ عَبْدِ اللهِ بْنِ الْحَارِثِ رَضِيَ اللهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ: سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللهِ - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يَقُولُ: «وَيْلٌ لِلأَعْقَابِ، وَبُطُونِ الأَقْدَامِ مِنَ النَّارِ». (5) =صحيح

21 - عَنْ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ رَضِيَ اللهُ عَنْهُ: أَنَّ رَجُلاً جَاءَ إِلَى النَّبِيِّ - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وَقَدْ تَوَضَّأَ وَتَرَكَ عَلَى قَدَمِهِ مِثْل مَوْضِعِ الظُّفُر، فَقَالَ لَهُ رَسُولُ اللهِ - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: «ارْجِعْ فَأَحْسِن وضُوءَكَ (6)». (7) =صحيح
__________
(1) أَبو داود (145) باب تخليل اللحية، تعليق الألباني "صحيح"، صحيح الجامع (4696).
(2) ابن حبان (1078) تعليق الألباني "حسن صحيح"، تعليق شعيب الأرنؤوط "حديث صحيح لغيره".
(3) لتنتهكن: أي: لتبالغن في غسلها أو لتبالغن النار في إحراقها.
(4) المعجم الأوسط (2674)، تعليق الألباني "حسن صحيح"، الترغيب والترهيب (218)، الصحيحة (3489).
(5) ابن خزيمة (163) باب التغليظ في ترك غسل بطون الأقدام في الوضوء ... .، تعليق الأعظمي "إسناده صحيح"، أحمد (17743)، تعليق شعيب الأرنؤوط "حديث صحيح"، تعليق الألباني "صحيح"، صحيح الجامع (7133).
(6) ارجع فأحسن وضوءك: هذا إذا نشفت الأعضاء، وأما إن كانت أعضاؤه مبتلة فيكفي أن يغسل هذا الموضع المتبقي، ولا يلزمه الإعادة.
(7) أبو داود (173) باب تفريق الوضوء، تعليق الألباني "صحيح".

كناب العمل الصالح

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم {إذا دعا أحدكم فليعزم في الدعاء ولايقل اللهم إن شئت فأعطني فإن الله لامستكره له }صحيح مسلم

و في رواية ابي هريرة بلفظ لا مكره له و هما بمعنى واحد

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

طالبة علم شافعية 



من كتاب الحاوي للفتاوي للسيوطي ج2 ص 305-306
 فَائِدَةٌ: أَخْرَجَ الشَّيْخُ نصر المقدسي فِي كِتَابِ الْحُجَّةِ عَلَى تَارِكِ الْمَحَجَّةِ بِسَنَدِهِ عَنْ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ حَنْبَلٍ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ لَهُ: هَلْ لِلَّهِ فِي الْأَرْضِ أَبِدَالٌ؟ قَالَ: نَعَمْ، قِيلَ: مَنْ هُمْ؟ قَالَ: إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ أَصْحَابُ الْحَدِيثِ هُمُ الْأَبْدَالُ فَمَا أَعْرِفُ لِلَّهِ أَبْدَالًا، 
وَقَالَ الْحَافِظُ محب الدين بن النجار فِي تَارِيخِ بَغْدَادَ: أَنْشَدَنَا محمد بن ناصر السلامي أَنْشَدَنَا المبارك بن عبد الجبار الصيرفي أَنْشَدَنَا الْحَافِظُ أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَلِيِّ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الصُّورِيُّ لِنَفْسِهِ: 
 عَابَ قَوْمٌ عِلْمَ الْحَدِيثِ وَقَالُوا ... هُوَ عِلْمٌ طُلَّابُهُ جُهَّالُ
عَدَلُوا عَنْ مَحَجَّةِ الْعِلْمِ لَمَّا ... دَقَّ عَنْهُمْ فَهْمُ الْعُلُومِ وَقَالُوا
إِنَّمَا الشَّرْعُ يَا أَخِي كِتَابُ اللَّهِ ... لَا هُوَّةَ بِهِ وَلَا إِشْكَالُ 
ثُمَّ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ حَدِيثُ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ ... قَاضَ يَقْضِي إِلَيْهِ الْمَآلُ
وَطَرِيقُ الْآثَارِ تُعْرَفُ بِالنَّقْـ ...لِ وَلِلنَّقْلِ فَاعْلَمَنْهُ رِجَالُ 
هَمُّهُمْ نَقْلُهُ وَنَفْيُ الَّذِي قَدْ ... وَضَعَتْهُ عِصَابَةٌ ضُلَّالُ 
لَمْ يَنْوُوا فِيهِ جَاهِدِينَ وَلَمْ تَـ ...قْطَعْهُمْ عَنْ طِلَابِهِ الْأَشْغَالُ
وَقَضَوْا لَذَّةَ الْحَيَاةِ اغْتِبَاطًا ... بِالَّذِي حَرَّرُوهُ مِنْهُ وَقَالُوا 
وَرَضَوْهُ مِنْ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ بَدِيلًا ... فَلَعَمْرِي لَنِعْمَ ذَاكَ الْبِدَالُ
وَلَقَدْ جَاءَنَا عَنِ السَّيِّدِ الْمَا ... جِدِ حِلْفِ الْعَلْيَاءِ فِيهِمْ مَقَالُ
أحمد الْمُنْتَمِي إِلَى حَنْبَلٍ أَكْـ ... رِمْ بِهِ فِيهِ مَفْخَرٌ وَجَمَالُ
إِنَّ أَبدَالَ أُمَّةِ الْمُصْطَفَى أَحْمَدَ ... هُمْ حِينَ تُذْكَرُ الْأَبْدَالُ 
- - -

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

- تفسير جامع البيان في تفسير القرآن/ الطبري (ت 310 هـ) مصنف و مدقق

{ يَا أَيُّهَآ ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ كُونُواْ قَوَّامِينَ للَّهِ شُهَدَآءَ  بِٱلْقِسْطِ وَلاَ يَجْرِمَنَّكُمْ شَنَآنُ قَوْمٍ عَلَىۤ أَلاَّ  تَعْدِلُواْ ٱعْدِلُواْ هُوَ أَقْرَبُ لِلتَّقْوَىٰ وَٱتَّقُواْ ٱللَّهَ  إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ خَبِيرٌ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ }

يعنـي بذلك جلّ ثناؤه: يا أيها الذين آمنوا بـالله وبرسوله مـحمد، لـيكن من  أخلاقكم وصفـاتكم القـيام لله، شهداء بـالعدل فـي أولـيائكم وأعدائكم، ولا  تـجوروا فـي أحكامكم وأفعالكم، فتـجاوزوا ما حددت لكم فـي أعدائكم  لعدواتهم لكم، ولا تقصروا فـيـما حددت لكم من أحكامي وحدودي فـي أولـيائكم  لولايتهم، ولكن انتهوا فـي جميعهم إلـى حدّي، واعملوا فـيه بأمري.

وأما قوله: { وَلا يَجْرِمَنَّكُمْ شَنَئآنُ قَوْمٍ علـى ألاَّ تَعْدِلُوا }  فإنه يقول: ولا يحملنكم عداوة قوم علـى ألا تعدلوا فـي حكمكم فـيهم  وسيرتكم بـينهم، فتـجوروا علـيهم من أجل ما بـينكم وبـينهم من العداوة.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

طالبة علم شافعية 

الِاحْتِيَاطَ إِنَّمَا يُشْرَعُ، إِذَا لَمْ تَتَبَيِّنِ السُّنَّةُ،  فَإِذَا تَبَيَّنَتْ فَالِاحْتِيَاطُ هُوَ اتِّبَاعُهَا وَتَرْكُ مَا  خَالَفَهَا; فَإِنْ كَانَ تَرْكُهَا لِأَجْلِ الِاخْتِلَافِ احْتِيَاطًا،  فَتَرْكُ مَا خَالَفَهَا وَاتِّبَاعُهَا، أَحْوَطُ وَأَحْوَطُ.
(زاد المعاد ج2 ص196)

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال عبدالله بن عون لا يؤخذ العلم إلا عمن عرف بالطلب

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

صحيح البخاري*»* كِتَاب الْعِلْمِ*»

*بَاب مَنْ جَعَلَ لِأَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ أَيَّامًا مَعْلُومَةً ...*

رقم الحديث: 69
(حديث مرفوع) حَدَّثَنَا عُثْمَانُ بْنُ أَبِي شَيْبَةَ ، قَالَ : حَدَّثَنَا جَرِيرٌ ، عَنْ مَنْصُورٍ ، عَنْ أَبِي وَائِلٍ ، قَالَ : " كَانَ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ يُذَكِّرُ  النَّاسَ فِي كُلِّ خَمِيسٍ ، فَقَالَ لَهُ رَجُلٌ : يَا أَبَا عَبْدِ  الرَّحْمَنِ ، لَوَدِدْتُ أَنَّكَ ذَكَّرْتَنَا كُلَّ يَوْمٍ ، قَالَ :  أَمَا إِنَّهُ يَمْنَعُنِي مِنْ ذَلِكَ أَنِّي أَكْرَهُ أَنْ أُمِلَّكُمْ ،  وَإِنِّي أَتَخَوَّلُكُمْ  بِالْمَوْعِظَةِ كَمَا كَانَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  يَتَخَوَّلُنَا بِهَا مَخَافَةَ السَّآمَةِ عَلَيْنَا " .*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

> 4- كل من حكم بغير شرع الله فهو طاغوت 
> 
> السعدي ، النساء  آية 60،61



تفسير السعدي


أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِينَ يَزْعُمُونَ أَنَّهُمْ آمَنُوا بِمَا أُنزِلَ  إِلَيْكَ وَمَا أُنزِلَ مِن قَبْلِكَ يُرِيدُونَ أَن يَتَحَاكَمُوا إِلَى  الطَّاغُوتِ وَقَدْ أُمِرُوا أَن يَكْفُرُوا بِهِ وَيُرِيدُ الشَّيْطَانُ  أَن يُضِلَّهُمْ ضَلَالًا بَعِيدًا (60)
يعجب تعالى عباده من حالة المنافقين. { الَّذِينَ يَزْعُمُونَ أَنَّهُمْ }  مؤمنون بما جاء به الرسول وبما قبله، ومع هذا { يُرِيدُونَ أَنْ  يَتَحَاكَمُوا إِلَى الطَّاغُوتِ } وهو كل من حكم بغير شرع الله فهو طاغوت.  والحال أنهم { قد أُمِرُوا أَنْ يَكْفُرُوا بِهِ } فكيف يجتمع هذا  والإيمان؟ فإن الإيمان يقتضي الانقياد لشرع الله وتحكيمه في كل أمر من  الأمور، فمَنْ زعم أنه مؤمن واختار حكم الطاغوت على حكم الله، فهو كاذب في  ذلك. وهذا من إضلال الشيطان إياهم، ولهذا قال: { وَيُرِيدُ الشَّيْطَانُ  أَنْ يُضِلَّهُمْ ضَلَالًا بَعِيدًا } عن الحق.

  	تفسير القرآن العظيم * »*   	تفسير سورة النساء * »*  	تفسير قوله تعالى " ألم تر إلى الذين يزعمون أنهم آمنوا بما أنزل إليك وما أنزل من قبلك "		 


*مسألة:* 




*  (* *ألم تر إلى الذين يزعمون أنهم آمنوا بما أنزل إليك وما أنزل من قبلك يريدون أن يتحاكموا إلى الطاغوت و**قد أمروا أن يكفروا به ويريد الشيطان أن يضلهم ضلالا بعيدا* *  ( 60 )* *وإذا قيل لهم تعالوا إلى ما أنزل الله وإلى الرسول رأيت المنافقين يصدون عنك صدودا* *  ( 61 )* *فكيف إذا أصابتهم مصيبة بما قدمت أيديهم ثم جاءوك يحلفون بالله إن أردنا إلا إحسانا وتوفيقا* *  ( 62 )* *أولئك الذين يعلم الله ما في قلوبهم فأعرض عنهم وعظهم وقل لهم في أنفسهم قولا بليغا* *  ( 63 ) ) .* 

* هذا إنكار من الله ، عز وجل ، على من يدعي الإيمان بما أنزل الله على رسوله وعلى الأنبياء الأقدمين ، و**هو مع ذلك يريد التحاكم في فصل الخصومات إلى غير كتاب الله وسنة رسوله ، كما ذكر في سبب نزول هذه الآية** : أنها في رجل من* *الأنصار*  *ورجل من* *اليهود*  *تخاصما ، فجعل اليهودي يقول : بيني وبينك* *محمد*  *  .* *وذاك يقول : بيني وبينك* *كعب بن الأشرف*  *  .* *وقيل : في جماعة من المنافقين ، ممن أظهروا الإسلام ، أرادوا أن يتحاكموا إلى حكام الجاهلية . وقيل غير ذل**ك ، والآية أعم من ذلك كله ، فإنها ذامة لمن عدل عن الكتاب والسنة ، وتحاكموا إلى ما سواهما من الباطل** ، وهو المراد بالطاغوت هاهنا ; ولهذا قال : (* *يريدون أن يتحاكموا إلى الطاغوت [ وقد أمروا أن يكفروا به ويريد الشيطان أن يضلهم ضلالا بعيدا . وإذا قيل* *لهم تعالوا إلى ما أنزل الله وإلى الرسول رأيت المنافقين يصدون عنك صدودا ]* *  ) .* 

* وقوله : (* *يصدون عنك صدودا* *  )* *أي : يعرضون عنك إعراضا كالمستكبرين عن ذلك ، كما قال تعالى عن المشركين : (* *وإذا قيل لهم اتبعوا ما أنزل الله قالوا بل نتبع ما وجدنا عليه آباءنا* *  ) [* *لقمان : 21 ] هؤلاء وهؤلاء بخلاف المؤمنين ، الذين قال الله فيهم : (* *إنما كان قول المؤمنين إذا دعوا إلى الله ورسوله ليحكم بينهم أن يقولوا سمعنا [ وأطعنا وأولئك هم المف**لحون ]* *  ) [* *النور : 51 ] .*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

أثر وتعليق
الدعاء جماع الخير


قال مطرف بن عبد الله بن الشخير: ((تذكرتُ ما جماعُ الخيرِ فإذا الخيرُ كثيرٌ؛ الصومُ والصلاةُ وإذا هو في يدِ اللهِ عز وجل وإذا أنتَ لا تقدر على ما في يد الله عز وجل إلا أنْ تسأَلَهُ فيعطيَك فإذا جماعُ الخير الدعاءُ)). الزهد للإمام أحمد (1330).
الدعاء أساس الخيرات ومفتاح الفضائل والمكرمات؛ لأن الأمور كلها بيد الله عطاء ومنعا, خفضا ورفعا, عزا وذلا، فمن وفق للدعاء فقد نال مفتاح الخير، قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله في كتابه الفوائد (ص:127 ـ 128): (( أساسُ كلِّ خيرٍ أن تعلَم أنَّ ما شاء اللهُ كان وما لَم يشأ لَم يكن، فتيقَّن حينئذٍ أنَّ الحسناتِ مِن نِعمه فتشكرَه عليها وتتضَرَّعَ إليه أن لا يقطعَها عنك، وأنَّ السيِّئاتِ مِن خذلانِه وعقوبتِه، فتَبْتَهِلَ إليه أن يَحُولَ بينك وبينها، ولا يَكِلَكَ في فعلِ الحسنات وترك السيِّئات إلى نفسِك، وقد أَجْمع العارفون على أنَّ كلَّ خيرٍ فأصلُه بتوفيقِ الله للعبد، وكلَّ شرٍّ فأصلُه خذلانه لعبده، وأجمعوا أنَّ التوفيقَ أن لا يكِلَك الله إلى نفسك، وأنَّ الخذلانَ هو أن يخلي بينَك وبين نفسك، فإذا كان كلُّ خيرٍ فأصلُه التوفيق وهو بيد الله لا بيد العبدِ؛ فمفتاحُه الدعاءُ والافتقارُ وصدقُ اللَّجَأ والرغبةِ والرهبةِ إليه، فمتى أعطى العبدَ هذا المفتاحَ فقد أراد أن يفتح له، ومتى أضلَّه عن المفتاح بقي بابُ الخير مُرْتَجًّا دونه ... وما أُتي مَن أُتي إلاَّ مِن قِبَل إضاعة الشكرِ وإهمالِ الافتقار والدعاء، ولا ظَفِرَ مَن ظَفِرَ ـ بمشيئة الله وعونِه ـ إلاَّ بقيامه بالشكرِ وصدقِ الافتقارِ والدعاء )).
موقع 
عبدالرزاق البدر حفظه الله

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

الحسد : كراهة الانسان ما أنعم الله به على غيره 


شيخ الاسلام بن تيمية 
الشوربجي أمراض القلوب ح 18 أولها (وقال وهو أجمع تعريف للحسد )

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

ما قبل الزيادة قبل النقص ،
 ناقصات عقل ودين ،

 دليل على نقص الايمان ، 
الشيخ عبدالمحسن العباد حفظه الله

 شرح كتاب الايمان صحيح البخاري

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال ابن قدامة: وإذا لم يدر أطلق أم لا؟ فلا يزول يقين النكاح بشك الطلاق.


المغني لابن قدامة    » كتاب الطلاق    » باب الطلاق بالحساب    » مسألة شك في طلاقه فلم يدر أطلق أم لا

مسألة: الجزء السابع
( 6036 ) مسألة ; قال : ( وإذا لم يدر أطلق أم لا فلا يزول يقين النكاح بشك الطلاق ) 

وجملة  ذلك أن من شك في طلاقه لم يلزمه حكمه نص عليه أحمد وهو مذهب الشافعي  وأصحاب الرأي ; لأن النكاح ثابت بيقين فلا يزول بشك والأصل في هذا حديث عبد  الله بن زيد عن { النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه سئل عن الرجل يخيل إليه  أنه يجد الشيء في الصلاة فقال : لا ينصرف حتى يسمع صوتا أو يجد ريحا } متفق  عليه فأمره بالبناء على اليقين واطراح الشك ولأنه شك طرأ على يقين فوجب  اطراحه كما لو شك المتطهر في الحدث أو المحدث في الطهارة ، والورع التزام  الطلاق ، فإن كان المشكوك فيه طلاقا رجعيا راجع امرأته إن كانت مدخولا بها  أو جدد نكاحها إن كانت غير مدخول بها أو قد انقضت عدتها

وإن شك في  طلاق ثلاث طلقها واحدة وتركها ; لأنه إذا لم يطلقها فيقين نكاحه باق فلا  تحل لغيره ، وحكي عن شريك أنه إذا شك في طلاقه طلقها واحدة ثم راجعها ;  لتكون الرجعة عن طلقة فتكون صحيحة في الحكم وليس بشيء ; لأن التلفظ بالرجعة  ممكن مع الشك في الطلاق ولا يفتقر إلى ما تفتقر إليه العبادات من النية  ولأنه لو شك في طلقتين فطلق واحدة لصار شاكا في تحريمها عليه فلا تفيده  الرجعة .

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

شرح ك الايمان صحيح البخاري الشيخ العباد فتاوى ح 1


  قول القلب ( إقراره )

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

" المسلم من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده "


في قوله من لسانه أبلغ من قوله  المسلم من  سلم المسلمون من قوله ويده . 


قال الحافظ لأن أذى اللسان  قد يكون  باللسان دون القول كمن أخرج لسانه لأخيه  دون كلامه 


الشيخ العباد شرح البخاري ك الايمان ح 2

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

تفسير البغوي » سورة النساء » تفسير قوله تعالى " ولو أنا كتبنا عليهم  أن اقتلوا أنفسكم أو اخرجوا من دياركم ما فعلوه إلا قليل منهم "
 (  ولو أنا كتبنا عليهم أن اقتلوا أنفسكم أو اخرجوا من دياركم ما فعلوه إلا  قليل منهم ولو أنهم فعلوا ما يوعظون به لكان خيرا لهم وأشد تثبيتا ( 66 )  وإذا لآتيناهم من لدنا أجرا عظيما ( 67 ) ولهديناهم صراطا مستقيما ( 68 )  ومن يطع الله والرسول فأولئك مع الذين أنعم الله عليهم من النبيين  والصديقين والشهداء والصالحين وحسن أولئك رفيقا ( 69 ) )
 قوله تعالى : ( ولو  أنا كتبنا ) أي : فرضنا وأوجبنا ، ( عليهم أن اقتلوا أنفسكم ) كما أمرنا  بني إسرائيل ( أو اخرجوا من دياركم ) كما أمرنا بني إسرائيل بالخروج من مصر  ، ( ما فعلوه ) معناه : أنا ما كتبنا عليهم إلا طاعة الرسول والرضى بحكمه ،  ولو كتبنا عليهم القتل والخروج عن الدور ما كان يفعله ، ( إلا قليل منهم )  نزلت في ثابت بن قيس وهو من القليل الذي استثنى الله ، قال الحسن ومقاتل  لما نزلت هذه الآية قال عمر وعمار بن ياسر وعبد الله بن مسعود وناس من  أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهم القليل ، والله لو أمرنا لفعلنا والحمد  لله الذي عافانا ، فبلغ ذلك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : " إن من أمتي  لرجالا الإيمان في قلوبهم أثبت من الجبال الرواسي " .

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

وفى صحيح البخاري قيل لأسامة بن زيد ـ رضي الله عنه ـ : ( لو أتيت  فلاناً فكلمته ) ، وفي رواية أحمد في المسند قالوا له : ( ألا تدخل على هذا  الرجل فتكلمه ) ، وفى صحيح مسلم قالوا له : ( ألا تدخل على عثمان فتكلمه )  ، فجاء هنا التصريح بالاسم.
 وعثمان هو: عثمان بن عفان أمير المؤمنين ـ رضي الله عنه ـ .
 فقالوا له : ( ألا تدخل على عثمان فتكلمه ، قال : إنكم لترون أنى لا أكلمه  إلا أسمعكم إني أكلمه في السر دون أن افتح باباً لا أكون أول من فتحه ) .
 قلت:
 انتبه لهذا الفقه العزيز الذي يُشغب عليه أهل الأهواء والبدع ، و هو أن تكون النصيحة لولاة الأمور في السر .
  وقد فَتح هذا الباب ـ الإنكار على ولاة الأمور في العلن ـ الخوارج الذين  نَصحوا لأمير المؤمنين ، شهيد الدار ( عثمان بن عفان ) في العلن فألبوا  عليه الناس وانتهى الأمر بحصاره في بيته ثم قتله ـ رضوان الله عليه ـ فكان  أول خليفة يُقتل في الإسلام من جراء بذل النصح للسلطان في العلن ، ومخالفة  هدي السلف في طريقة النصح للحكام .
 أبو صهيب و ليد بن سعد

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

الكتب » الجامع لأحكام القرآن    » سورة الأنفال    » قوله تعالى ولو علم الله فيهم خيرا لأسمعهم.

قوله تعالى ولو علم الله فيهم خيرا لأسمعهم ولو أسمعهم لتولوا وهم معرضون قوله تعالى : ولو علم الله فيهم خيرا لأسمعهم قيل : الحجج والبراهين ; إسماع تفهم . ولكن سبق علمه بشقاوتهم

ولو أسمعهم أي لو أفهمهم لما آمنوا بعد علمه الأزلي بكفرهم . وقيل : المعنى لأسمعهم كلام الموتى الذين طلبوا إحياءهم ; لأنهم طلبوا إحياء قصي بن كلاب وغيره ليشهدوا بنبوة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم . الزجاج : لأسمعهم جواب كل ما سألوا عنه . ولو أسمعهم لتولوا وهم معرضون إذ سبق في علمه أنهم لا يؤمنون .

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

بارك الله فيكم ، للفائدة :
قال الشيخ محمد أمان الجامي رحمه الله ، في شرحه على شروط الصلاة لمحمد بن عبدالوهاب رحمه الله :
"الواجب (السجود على بطون الأصابع -الارجل - لا ظهورها ،
والمسائل  الخفية وإن كانت أركانا أو شروطا أو واجبات ، لابد من التساهل  فيها ، لأن  كل الناس يخفى عليه ذلك (لا تتسرع في الحكم بالبطلان ، وانصح ولا تتشدد،  لأن معرفة الناس بوجوب السجود على بطون الأصابع ، ليست كمعرفتهم بالسجود  على الجبهة والأنف" ا. هـ  بتصرف

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

وفي مجموع فتاوى شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية 
(  وَسُئِلَ عن التربة التي دفن فيها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ هل هي أفضل من المسجد الحرام‏؟‏ 
فأجاب‏:‏ 
وأما ‏[‏التربة‏]‏ التي دفن فيها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فلا أعلم أحدا  من الناس قال‏:‏ إنها أفضل من المسجد الحرام، أو المسجد النبوي أو المسجد  الأقصى، إلا القاضي عياض، فذكر ذلك إجماعا، وهو قول لم يسبقه إليه أحد فيما  علمناه‏.‏ ولا حجة عليه، بل بدن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أفضل من  المساجد‏.‏ 
وأما ما فيه خلق أو ما فيه دفن، فلا يلزم إذا كان هو أفضل أن يكون ما منه  خلق أفضل؛ فإن أحدا لا يقول‏:‏ إن بدن عبد الله أبيه أفضل من أبدان  الأنبياء، فإن الله يخرج الحي من الميت، والميت من الحي‏.‏ ونوح نبى كريم،  وابنه المغرق كافر، وإبراهيم خليل الرحمن، وأبوه آزر كافر‏.‏ 
والنصوص الدالة على تفضيل المساجد مطلقة، لم يستثن منها قبور /الأنبياء،  ولا قبور الصالحين‏.‏ ولو كان ما ذكره حقا لكان مدفن كل نبى، بل وكل صالح،  أفضل من المساجد التي هي بيوت الله، فيكون بيوت المخلوقين أفضل من بيوت  الخالق التي أذن الله أن ترفع ويذكر فيها اسمه، وهذا قول مبتدع في الدين،  مخالف لأصول الإسلام‏.‏ 
 وَسُئِلَ ـ أيضا ـ عن رجلين تجادلا فقال أحدهما‏:‏ إن تربة محمد النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم أفضل من السموات والأرض‏.‏ وقال الآخر‏:‏ الكعبة أفضل‏.‏  فمع من الصواب‏؟‏ 
فأجاب‏:‏ 
الحمد لله، أما نفس محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فما خلق الله خلقا أكرم عليه  منه، وأما نفس التراب فليس هو أفضل من الكعبة البيت الحرام، بل الكعبة أفضل  منه، ولا يعرف أحد من العلماء فضل تراب القبر على الكعبة إلا القاضي عياض،  ولم يسبقه أحد إليه، ولا وافقه أحد عليه، والله أعلم‏.‏

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

شبكة الاجري المشرف العام  صفة الظل لله سبحانه 


قال -رحمه الله- في مجموع الفتاوى (9/290-291) وهو يتحدث عن الروح في الإنسان وأنها تدبر الجسم وتخاطب وأن نسمة المؤمن طائر تعلق من ثمر الجنة ثم تأوي إلى قناديل معلقة بالعرش .


وأن الأرواح أسودة عن يمين آدم وعن يساره، وأنها تقبض وترسل، وأنها تعرج إلى السماء، وأنها تسمى روحاً وتسمى نفساً باعتبارين .


ثم قال : " ولهذا تسمى الريح روحاً وقال النبي r " الريح من روح الله" ، أي: من الروح التي خلقها الله .


ثم ذكر القاعدة العظيمة فقال : " فإضافة الروح إلى الله إضافة ملك لا إضافة وصف إذ كل ما يضاف إلى الله إن كان عيناً قائمة بنفسها، فهو مِلك له وإن كان صفة قائمة بغيرها ليس لها محل تقوم به، فهو صفة لله .

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

ابوصهيب وليد بن سعد
 حديث ضعيف جدا
 قول عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه :" ما مسست ذكرى بيميني منذ بايعت بها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم".
 ضعيف ابن ماجة (65).

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

وقال الحافظ ابن رجب الحنبلي: (صح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: أن ((من أنظر معسرا أو وضع عنه أظله الله في ظله يوم لا ظل إلا ظله))،  خرَّجه مسلم من حديث أبي اليسر الأنصاري، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  وخرَّج الإمام أحمد والترمذي وصححه من حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عن  النَّبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ((من نفس عن غريمه، أو محا عنه كان في ظل العرش يوم القيامة))، وهذا يدل على أن المراد بظل الله: ظل عرشه)       (9)  .

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

وسئلت اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء بالسعودية السؤال التالي: 
(ما المراد بالظل المذكور في حديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((سبعة يظلهم الله في ظله يوم لا ظل إلا ظله)) الحديث؟.
فأجابت:  المراد بالظل في الحديث: هو ظل عرش الرحمن تبارك وتعالى، كما جاء مفسراً  في حديث سلمان رضي الله عنه في (سنن سعيد بن منصور)، وفيه: ((سبعة يظلهم الله في ظل عرشه))  الحديث. حسَّن إسناده الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله تعالى ... وقد أشار ابن  القيم رحمه الله تعالى في (الوابل الصيب) وفي آخر كتابه (روضة المحبين) إلى  هذا المعنى)       (12) 
قال الشيخ عبدالرحمن البراك: (الظل مخلوق وإضافته إلى الله  سبحانه إضافة ملك وتشريف كما قال عياض والحافظ رحمهما الله تعالى، وليس  إضافة صفة إلى موصوف؛ فلا يقال: إن لذات الله ظلاً أخذاً من هذا الحديث؛  لأن الظل مخلوق)       (13)  .
إلا أن الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن باز أثبت صفة الظل لله تعالى، وفي هذا نظر!
سئل رحمه الله:
حديث السبعة الذين يظلهم الله عزَّ وجلَّ في ظله يوم لا ظل إلا ظله، فهل يوصف الله تعالى بأن له ظلا؟
فأجاب:  (نعم كما جاء في الحديث، وفي بعض الروايات (في ظل عرشه) لكن في الصحيحين  (في ظله)، فهو له ظل يليق به سبحانه لا نعلم كيفيته مثل سائر الصفات، الباب  واحد عند أهل السنة والجماعة والله ولي التوفيق)       (14)  .

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

العقيدة الطحاوية  بتعليق الألباني رحمه الله :
62 - والإيمان هو الإقرار باللسان والتصديق بالجنان (2)
_________
(2)  قلت: (أي الألباني رحمه الله)هذا مذهب الحنفية والماتريدية خلافا للسلف  وجماهير الأئمة كمالك والشافعي وأحمد والأوزاعي وغيرهم فإن هؤلاء زادوا على  الإقرار والتصديق: العمل بالأركان. وليس الخلاف بين المذهبين اختلافا  صوريا كما ذهب إليه الشارح رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ تعالى بحجة أنهم جميعا اتفقوا  على أن مرتكب الكبيرة لا يخرج عن الإيمان وأنه في مشيئة الله إن شاء عذبه  وإن شاء عفا عنه. فإن هذا الاتفاق وإن كان صحيحا فإن الحنفية لو كانوا غير  مخالفين للجماهير مخالفة حقيقية في إنكارهم أن العمل من الإيمان لاتفقوا  معهم على أن الإيمان يزيد وينقص وأن زيادته ونقصه بالمعصية مع تضافر أدلة  الكتاب والسنة والآثار السلفية على ذلك وقد ذكر الشارح طائفة طيبة منها (ص  384 - 387) [342 - 344] ولكن الحنفية أصروا على القول بخلاف تلك الأدلة  الصريحة في الزيادة والنقصان وتكلفوا في تأويلها تكلفا ظاهرا بل باطلا ذكر  الشارح (ص 385) [342] نموذجا منها بل حكى عن أبي المعين النسفي أنه طعن في  صحة الحديث " الإيمان بضع وسبعون شعبة ... " مع احتجاج كل أئمة الحديث به  ومنهم البخاري ومسلم في (صحيحيهما) وهو مخرج في " الصحيحة " (1769) وما ذلك  إلا لأنه صريح في مخالفة مذهبهم
ثم كيف يصح أن يكون الخلاف المذكور  صوريا. وهم يجيزون لأفجر واحد منهم أن يقول: إيماني كإيمان أبي بكر الصديق  بل كإيمان الأنبياء والمرسلين وجبريل وميكائيل علهم الصلاة والسلام كيف وهم  بناء على مذهبهم هذا لا يجيزون لأحدهم - مهما كان فاسقا فاجرا - أن يقول:  أنا مؤمن إن شاء الله تعالى بل يقول: أنا مؤمن حقا والله عَزَّ وَجَلَّ  يقول: (إنما المؤمنون الذين إذا ذكر الله وجلت قلوبهم وإذا تليت عليهم  آياته زادتهم إيمانا وعلى ربهم يتوكلون. الذين يقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم  ينفقون. أولئك هم المؤمنون حقا) [سورة الأنفال: 2 - 4] (ومن أصدق من الله  قيلا) [سورة النساء: 22] وبناء على ذلك كله اشتطوا في تعصبهم فذكروا أن من  استثنى في إيمانه فقد كفر وفرعوا عليه أنه لا يجوز للحنفي أن يتزوج بالمرأة  الشافعية وتسامح بعضهم - زعموا - فأجاز ذلك دون العكس وعلل ذلك بقوله:  تنزيلا لها منزلة أهل الكتاب وأعرف شخصا من شيوخ الحنفية خطب ابنته رجل من  شيوخ الشافعية فأبى قائلا: ... لولا أنك شافعي فهل بعد هذا مجال للشك في أن  الخلاف حقيقي؟ ومن شاء التوسع في هذه المسألة فليرجع إلى كتاب شيخ الإسلام  ابن تيمية: " الإيمان " فإنه خير ما ألف في هذا الموضوع

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

أصول الإيمان
لسماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز الرئيس العام لإدارات البحوث العلمية والإفتاء والدعوة والإرشاد
------------------
فواجب على المؤمن أن يؤمن بكل ما أخبر الله عنه ورسوله من أسماء الله وصفاته، ويعرفها كما جاءت؛ لا يغير ولا يبدل ولا يزيد ولا ينقص، بل يعرفها كما جاءت من غير تحريف ولا تعطيل ولا تكييف ولا تمثيل، بل تثبت كما أثبتها السلف الصالح.
فمن ذلك الاستواء، والنزول، والوجه، واليد، والرحمة، والعلم، والغضب، والإرادة وغير ذلك من صفات الله عز وجل؛ فتثبت له سبحانه كما جاء في الكتاب العزيز وكما جاء في السنة الصحيحة، نثبتها له كما أثبتها السلف الصالح من أهل السنة والجماعة، كما أثبتتها الرسل عليهم الصلاة والسلام.
فنقول: استوى على العرش استواء يليق بجلاله وعظمته، ليس كما تقول الجهمية: استولى؛ فانه ليس في موقف المغالب جل وعلا، فلا أحد يغالبه؛ فهو مسئول على كل شيء جل وعلا، ولكن الاستواء صفة خاصة بالعرش، معناه العلو والارتفاع؛ فهو عال فوق خلقه مرتفع فوق عرشه استواء يليق به سبحانه لا يشابه خلقه في شيء من صفاته جل وعلا؛ فاستواؤه أمر معروف كما قال مالك رحمه الله: "الاستواء معلوم والكيف، مجهول، والإيمان به واجب، والسؤال عنه بدعة"، وكما قال ربيعة شيخ الإمام مالك رحمهما الله، وكما قالته أم سلمه رضي الله عنها، وكما قاله أهل السنة والجماعة؛ فالصفات معلومة وكيفها مجهول والإيمان بها واجب.
هذا طريق الصفات كلها العلم، والرحمة، والغضب، والوجه، واليد، والقدم، والأصابع وغير ذلك مما جاءت به الآيات والسنة الصحيحة طريقها واحد، وهكذا حديث النزول؛ نؤمن به ونثبت معناه لله على الوجه اللائق به ولا يعلم كيفيته سواه؛ فنقول: ينزل بلا كيف كما يشاء سبحانه وتعالى نزولا يليق بجلاله وعظمته، لا ينافي علوه وفوقيته سبحانه وتعالى، ولا يشابه نزول المخلوقين.
وهكذا استواؤه على العرش لا ينافي علمه بالأشياء وإحاطته بها، وأنه مع عباده ومع أهل طاعته، مع عباده بعمله واطلاعه سبحانه وتعالى

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال ابن وهب -رحمه الله -:
    لو أردُّتُ أن أنصرف كل يومٍ بألواحي ملأى من  عند مالك بن أنسٍ فيما يُسْأل، ويقول:      ((لا أدري))، انصرفت بها.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

باب في صلاة الوتر وأحكامها
ولنبدأ الآن بالحديث عن صلاة الوتر لأهميته، فقد قيل: إنه آكد التطوع، وذهب   بعض العلماء إلى وجوبه، وما اختلف وجوبه؛ فهو آكد من غيره مما لم يختلف  في  عدم وجوبه.
اتفق المسلمون على مشروعية الوتر، فلا ينبغي تركه، ومن أصر على تركه؛ فإنه   ترد شهادته: قال الإمام أحمد: "من ترك الوتر عمداً؛ فهو رجل سوء، لا ينبغي   أن تقبل شهادته"، وروى أحمد وأبو داود مرفوعا: "من لم يوتر؛ فليس منا".
والوتر: اسم للركعة المنفصلة عما قبلها، ولثلاث الركعات وللخمس والسبع   والتسع والإحدى عشرة "إذا كانت هذه الركعات متصلة بسلام واحد"، فإذا كانت   هذه الركعات بسلامين فأكثر؛ فالوتر اسم للركعة المنفصلة وحدها.
الملخص الفقهي

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال الشيخ الفوزان حفظه الله:
في الملخص الفقهي؛ باب التطوع المطلق : (قال الإمام أحمد رحمه الله: "قيام الليل من المغرب إلى طلوع الفجر ".)

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

دخول الإمام في الصلاة على غير طهارة :
إذا دخل الإمام في الصلاة على غير طهارة فله حالتان :
الحالة الأولى : أن لا يذكر إلا بعد الفراغ من الصلاة .
في هذه الحالة تجب عليه الإعادة وحده دون من خلفه .
الحالة الثانية : أن يذكر وهو في الصلاة .
في هذه الحالة تجب عليه الإعادة هو ومن خلفه سواء استخلف أم لم يستخلف ؛ لأن الاستخلاف غير صحيح كما تقدم 
الموضوع الأصلي: http://www.feqhweb.com/vb/t11644.html#ixzz47vc8FfmH

----------

